#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  هل تؤيد بناء مصر للجدار الفولاذي على الحدود مع غزة؟

## mriadh

هل تؤيد قيام مصر ببناء جدار فولاذي على الحدود مع غزة؟ ولماذا؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايه سبب الاستفتاء

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أعارض بشدة* 
*مشاركتنا إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية* 
*فى حصار وتجويع قطاع غزة*
*وهذا أيضا سينعكس بالسلب على إقتصاديات أهلنا فى سيناء*
*وزيادة معدلات الجريمة هناك*
*وسيؤكد هذا الجدار المصرى المذلول والمدفون فى الأرض*
*عكس جدار إسرائيل الشامخ والمرفوع الرأس* 
*إستسلامنا التام للصهيونية العالمية*




*الجدار بإرتفاع 25 قدم*
*أى أنه بضعف إرتفاع جدار برلين*

 Palestinians cross into Egypt after residents destroyed a border wall between the Gaza Strip and Egypt at Rafah refugee camp in southern Gaza

----------


## طائر الشرق

طب ماهو في مشكلة يا دكتور جمال ان كل المصايب هاتحصل هناك مصر هى السبب بالجدار او من غيره مصر هى السبب احنا عايشين 25 سنة من ايام النكبة ومصر هى السبب برضه فى كل حاجة
ثم حضرتك عاوز تفهمنى ان الجدار دا هايكون السبب فى مصيبة القدس وفلسطين
دا جوا فلسطين نفسها مصيبتين انقح من بعض 
فتح وحماس والاتنين طحنين الشعب فى وسطهم زى الوطنى والاخوان فى مصر مجرد مصالح سياسية مكتسبة والشعب يروح فى الوبا
مشكلة الجدار مش هى لب الموضوع ولا هى لب الخناقة بين فتح وحماس اللى سببوا المشكلة دى كلها والا كانت فلسطين زمانها  استقلت و طلعت من الاحتلال 

صح ولا انا غلط يا دكتور؟

----------


## maxdig

انا مع اى شئ لحمايه الحدود ,و للعلم هو ليس جدارا فولازيا كما يتصور البعض فهى عباره عن قناه مائيه مغطاه وجوانبها من الفولاز ويسمى sheet pile  وهذا سهل خرقه او فتحه باستخدام اللهب  ولكن فى وجود الماء هذا شئ اخر خاصه مع التربه الرمليه .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> طب ماهو في مشكلة يا دكتور جمال ان كل المصايب هاتحصل هناك مصر هى السبب بالجدار او من غيره مصر هى السبب احنا عايشين 25 سنة من ايام النكبة ومصر هى السبب برضه فى كل حاجة
> ثم حضرتك عاوز تفهمنى ان الجدار دا هايكون السبب فى مصيبة القدس وفلسطين
> دا جوا فلسطين نفسها مصيبتين انقح من بعض 
> فتح وحماس والاتنين طحنين الشعب فى وسطهم زى الوطنى والاخوان فى مصر مجرد مصالح سياسية مكتسبة والشعب يروح فى الوبا
> مشكلة الجدار مش هى لب الموضوع ولا هى لب الخناقة بين فتح وحماس اللى سببوا المشكلة دى كلها والا كانت فلسطين زمانها استقلت و طلعت من الاحتلال 
> 
> صح ولا انا غلط يا دكتور؟


 
أنت عاوز الحق ولا إبن عمه
مصر وإسرائيل هما اللي طاحنين 
قطاع غزة بينهم
هو ده الحق
والكلام اللى أنت بتقوله
هو ده إبن عمه

مصر أو الأصح النظام المصرى
عنده عقدة قديمة أسمها
الإخوان المسلمين
وحماس إخوان مسلمين
وبس خلاص
أما عباس مازن فمش إخوان
فدمه عسل على النظام المصرى
لدرجة أن الريس حسنى
طلب من عباس
إنه يرجع عن قراره
التخلى عن رئاسة الحكم
والإعتزال
ولكن عباس رفض
ومصمم يكون 
رئيس سابق
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izIh4UDEdW0[/ame]

----------


## M!sS Roro

:2: 

متابعه

----------


## فتى مصر

هل تؤيد وجود قواعد عسكرية امريكية فى الجزائر ؟!!! سؤال هام جدا .. 
طيب هل تؤيد وجود قواعد عسكرية امريكية فى الكويت ؟؟ 
هل تؤيد العلاقات العربية الاسرائلية الغير معلنة والمعلنه  ؟قطر والخليج العربى كله ..
هل تؤيد ان تتحدث الشعوب العربية والحكومات عن اسرائيل ولا نرى لها اى رد فعل تجاه اسرائيل سوى الشجب والتنديد وتوجه كل غضبها المزيف تجاه مصر وتنسى ان اسرائيل المعتدى ... 
هل تؤيد الا تقوم الدول العربية بحرب مع اسرائيل خشيا منها وتتناسا ان مصر هى الوحيدة التى حاربت ومع هذا كل سخافتها تطلق لمصر ... 


لى عودة ...

----------


## فتى مصر

من هنا اقولها صراحة وعلنا والمنتدى مليئ بالاعضاء غير المصريين لا يجرؤ احد على الاعتراض على سياسة بلده علنا فى اى من وسائل الاعلام المرئى والمسموع والمكتوب سوى المصريين .. وما يحدث فى بعض الدول العربية من من اعتراضات تعد فردية وقليلة للغاية رغم استبداد الحكم فى كافة الدول العربية ... ففى الخليج مثلا الحكم وراثى وملكى ولا احد ينطق ابدا ايا كانت الدوافع رغم ان اغلب دول الخليج هل تعد دول فى المعنى العام وليست ممالك ...فى السعودية على سبيل المثال ثلثى الدخل يوجه تلقائيا للاسرة المالكة وثلث الدخل يوزع بعد ذاك على المواطنين والوافدين ...هل لديكم علم بهذأ؟!!! 
فى مصر هنا نعترض على الجدار او التوريث او ايا من المشاكل الموجودة داخليا اما فى الدول (اياها ) فالمعنى واضح ومفهوم ...

فتى مصر 


فداك نفسى يا مصر ... 
وانا هنا بالمرصاد لكل من يتجرأ ويتكلم عن مصر ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا دكتور مشكلة فلسطين مع اهلها بس
 :Closedeyes:  
ماهو مصر كانت لوحدها مع بريطانيا ومع فرنسا وخرجوا منها بلا كرامة
لكن فلسطين مشكلتهم ان الاعلام مخليهم يحطوا كل حاجة على مصر ومخليهم معتقدين ان النصر هايجى من مصر لكن انت بتعمل ايه فى فلسطين .مفيش نتيجة طبعا.
حماس وفتح فى فلسطين زى الوطنى والاخوان فى مصر كل واحد عاوز مصلحته وبس ومكسب سياسى من هنا ومكسب سياسى من هناك وجعجعة وكلام على الهوا والورق بس وعلى الطبيعة والتطبيق محلك سر وندور مين قال ومين عاد والكل ينكر ويقول i don't know ويفضل فى الاخر الشعب واخد على دماغه مسروق ومنهوب ومضحوك عليه ويفضل يدور مين الحرامى والكداب و حرامى الحلة .
سواء كان الجدار حقنا وهو كذلك فعلا لانه على ارضنا وسواء كان فلسطين عايزين  معونات ومساعدات ودا حقهم فبكل المقاييس الفلسطينين مشكلتهم فى اجزائهم المحتلة وليست فى مصر وعليهم ان ينتزعوا حقوقهم من بين الافاقين اللذين احتالا على الشعب الفلسطينى من اجل حفنة من المال جاءت من اسرائيل وايران مع اختلاف الاسباب لكل فصيل ولكن عليهما ان يدفعا الثمن غاليا.
والجدار ليس مشكلة , انما كل يوظف الحدث على حسب هواه ومكسبه السياسى وينسى اننا دولة سيادية لها الحق فى اتخاذ ما تشاء . حتى وان كان يقع على عاتقها مشاكل واحلام وآمال العرب والمسلمين.
دمت بخير
 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> يا دكتور مشكلة فلسطين مع اهلها بس
>  
> ماهو مصر كانت لوحدها مع بريطانيا ومع فرنسا وخرجوا منها بلا كرامة
> لكن فلسطين مشكلتهم ان الاعلام مخليهم يحطوا كل حاجة على مصر ومخليهم معتقدين ان النصر هايجى من مصر لكن انت بتعمل ايه فى فلسطين .مفيش نتيجة طبعا.
> حماس وفتح فى فلسطين زى الوطنى والاخوان فى مصر كل واحد عاوز مصلحته وبس ومكسب سياسى من هنا ومكسب سياسى من هناك وجعجعة وكلام على الهوا والورق بس وعلى الطبيعة والتطبيق محلك سر وندور مين قال ومين عاد والكل ينكر ويقول i don't know ويفضل فى الاخر الشعب واخد على دماغه مسروق ومنهوب ومضحوك عليه ويفضل يدور مين الحرامى والكداب و حرامى الحلة .
> سواء كان الجدار حقنا وهو كذلك فعلا لانه على ارضنا وسواء كان فلسطين عايزين يدخلوا مصر ودا حقهم فبكل المقاييس الفلسطينين مشكلتهم فى اجزائهم المحتلة وليست فى مصر وعليهم ان ينتزعوا حقوقهم من بين الافاقين اللذان احتالا على الشعب الفلسطينى من اجل حفنة من المال جاءت من اسرائيل وايران مع اختلاف الاسباب لكل فصيل ولكن عليهما ان يدفعا الثمن غاليا.
> والجدار ليس مشكلة , انما كل يوظف الحدث على حسب هواه ومكسبه السياسى وينسى اننا دولة سيادية لها الحق فى اتخاذ ما تشاء . حتى وان كان يقع على عاتقها مشاكل واحلام وآمال العرب والمسلمين.
> دمت بخير


السلام عليكم

عدك حق في كل كلمة قلتها

هنحارب لصالح مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

فتح ولا حماس

حاربنا من 48 لغاية الآن والنتيجة

أكبر صفر

خسرنا وشعبنا جاع والبطالة منتشرة

وبرضوا بنتشتم من الغوغاء والسِفلة

----------


## maxdig

> من هنا اقولها صراحة وعلنا والمنتدى مليئ بالاعضاء غير المصريين لا يجرؤ احد على الاعتراض على سياسة بلده علنا فى اى من وسائل الاعلام المرئى والمسموع والمكتوب سوى المصريين .. وما يحدث فى بعض الدول العربية من من اعتراضات تعد فردية وقليلة للغاية رغم استبداد الحكم فى كافة الدول العربية ... ففى الخليج مثلا الحكم وراثى وملكى ولا احد ينطق ابدا ايا كانت الدوافع رغم ان اغلب دول الخليج هل تعد دول فى المعنى


لقد اصبت كبد الحقيقه يا فتى مصر 



> لكن فلسطين مشكلتهم ان الاعلام مخليهم يحطوا كل حاجة على مصر ومخليهم معتقدين ان النصر هايجى من مصر لكن انت بتعمل ايه فى فلسطين .مفيش نتيجة طبعا


وياريت على كده وبس نازلين تشويه فى كل ما هو مصرى خاصه الدقون التى تقبع فى غزه ,لبنان وقطر وسوريا




> حاربنا من 48 لغاية الآن والنتيجة
> 
> أكبر صفر
> 
> خسرنا وشعبنا جاع والبطالة منتشرة
> 
> وبرضوا بنتشتم من الغوغاء والسِفلة


الحقيقه منذ ان سمعت محمد نزال الحمساوى الذى قال ماذا فعلت مصر من اجل فلسطين فهى كانت تدافع وتحارب من اجل تحرير ارضها ايقنت انه لا امان لهم ولا يصدقون القول وان اى شئ تفعله مصر من اجلهم لا يستحقونه انا هنا اقصد فصيل معين وليس الشعب .

----------


## The warrior

نعم أوافق فالجدار لايضر احد ولكنه يفيد مصر في الحفاظ على حدودها من الإختراقات والمؤامرات كما ان الجدار لايعني اغلاق الحدود لكنه يعني تامينها والإبقاء على الحدود الشرعية المعتادة بين الدول من خلال المعابر والبوابات وهذا الجدار تاخر كثيرا وسمح للمهربين وتجار المخدرات ومن يتاجرون بازمات الشعوب في تهديد الامن القومي المصري والأخوة الفلسطينين ومن يريدون الدخول لمصر فهناك طرق شرعية تحافظ على سيادة الدولة المصرية على اراضيها وحودها ولايمكن لأحد أن يزايد على دور مصر في القضية الفلسطينية إنما الخبثاء والأفاقين يستغلون أى حدث لتشويه صورة مصر .

----------


## zak213

السلام عليكم !



> هل تؤيد وجود قواعد عسكرية امريكية فى الجزائر ؟!!! سؤال هام جدا ..


يا فتى مصر :
لا توجد و لا قاعدة عسكرية أمريكية في الجزائر

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

و هل لابد لمصر لأن حظها العاثر أوقعها ضمن دول المواجهة أن تترك أراضيها مستباحة لمن يشاء؟
لا أنا و لا أنت نعلم دهاليز السياسة و ما تخفيه، و لكن إن أردت الحق بناءًا على ما يظهر أمامنا فمصر تعطي الكثير منذ زمن بعيد و مش عاجب و غيرها لا يعطي و يكتفي بالكلام و النقد و يظهر كالأبطال.

----------


## فتى مصر

> السلام عليكم !
> 
> 
> يا فتى مصر :
> لا توجد و لا قاعدة عسكرية أمريكية في الجزائر


الخبر كان منشور على موقع الجزيرة ... واذا كنت انت متعرفش دى مشكلتك روح اتأكد قبل ما تكتب ...

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

لا اقول اكثر من ما قالها اخي فتي مصر
وانا مع الجدار
لان هذا حمايه لبلدي من التخريب نحن نساعد ولكن في حدود
واكثر من ذالك يكون جنون لو تدخلنا بطرق غير شرعيه
وبعدين هوه كل ما تحصل مصيبه مافي امام العالم غير مصر
الله علي هذا العالم

----------


## شريف الحكيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الأعزاء
كنا نتحدث فى الماضى عن مرض اسمة أسرائيل
والان نتحدث عن بوادر أزمة عربية عربية
أتذكر هنا قصة بعنوان المزارع  والحمار
تقول القصة 
دخل حمار أرض أحد من المزارعين وأخذ فى أكل كل ما يطولة فمة من خيرات تلك المزرعة
وعندما حضر صاحب الارض صرخ بصوت عالى ايها الحمار اخرج من ارضى
والحمار لا يبالى
فكتب المزارع على ورقة اخرج ايها الحمار ووضعها امام هذا الحمار
ولم يخرج الحمار ولم يبالى
فاحضر المزارع اهل القرية وتجمعو حول الحمار يصرخون فى وجهة اخرج اخرج اخرج
والحمار ايضاَ لا يبالى لهم
فحضر من بينهم طفل صغير مع عصاة وضرب الحمار ضربة واحدة
فهرب الحمار خوفاَ من الضرب وترك تلك الارض
ودب الخلاف بين اهل القرية بسبب عدم استخدامهم العصى من قبل وكذلك تقاعصهم فى الماضى عن بناء سياج للحماية
وانتهت القصة
وهنا اقول ؟؟
لو كان صاحب الارض عمل سياجاَ او جدار لحماية الارض لما تجراء الحمار من الاساس للدخول
لو تسلح اهل القرية جميعاَ ولو بالعصا لخاف كل حمار من الاقتراب
وهذا هو الحال بيننا وبين الدولة العبرية المستفيد الاول من تلك الخلافات بيننا
والدليل على ذلك هو انة لم يعلم احد بمثل هذا الجدار أللا بعد نشرة اول مرة فى الصحافة اليهودية
وهنا نضع علامة التعجب لمصلحة من ؟؟

م و د تى اليكم مع اعتزارى لاستخدام كلمة حمار فى التعبير
اخوكم فى اللة / شريف الحكيم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نحن نشارك فى إحكام الحصار على غزة 
بينما
الرئيس الأمريكى الأسبق يوجه نداء إنسانى 
عاجل 
لا داعى للتأخير ومزيد من الحجج
يجب إعادة بناء غزة الآن
الشتاء القارس قادم 
*Gaza must be rebuilt now* 

We can wait no longer to restart the peace process. The human suffering demands urgent relief




*Jimmy Carter*The Guardian, Saturday 19 December 2009Article historyIt is generally recognised that the Middle East peace process is in the doldrums, almost moribund. Israeli settlement expansion within Palestine continues, and PLO leaders refuse to join in renewed peace talks without a settlement freeze, knowing that no Arab or Islamic nation will accept any comprehensive agreement while Israel retains control of East Jerusalem.


US objections have impeded Egyptian efforts to resolve differences between Hamas and Fatah that could lead to 2010 elections. With this stalemate, PLO leaders have decided that President Mahmoud Abbas will continue in power until elections can be held – a decision condemned by many Palestinians.

Even though Syria and Israel under the Olmert government had almost reached an agreement with Turkey's help, the current prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, rejects Turkey as a mediator on the Golan Heights. No apparent alternative is in the offing.
The UN general assembly approved a report issued by its human rights council that called on Israel and the Palestinians to investigate charges of war crimes during the recent Gaza war, but positive responses seem unlikely.

In summary: UN resolutions, Geneva conventions, previous agreements between Israelis and Palestinians, the Arab peace initiative, and official policies of the US and other nations are all being ignored. In the meantime, the demolition of Arab houses, expansion of Israeli settlements in East Jerusalem and the West Bank, and Palestinian recalcitrance threaten any real prospect for peace.

Of more immediate concern, those under siege in Gaza face another winter of intense personal suffering. I visited Gaza after the devastating January war and observed homeless people huddling in makeshift tents, under plastic sheets, or in caves dug into the debris of their former homes. Despite offers by Palestinian leaders and international agencies to guarantee no use of imported materials for even defensive military purposes, cement, lumber, and panes of glass are not being permitted to pass entry points into Gaza. The US and other nations have accepted this abhorrent situation without forceful corrective action.

I have discussed ways to assist the citizens of Gaza with a number of Arab and European leaders and their common response is that the Israeli blockade makes any assistance impossible. Donors point out that they have provided enormous aid funds to build schools, hospitals and factories, only to see them destroyed in a few hours by precision bombs and missiles. Without international guarantees, why risk similar losses in the future?

It is time to face the fact that, for the past 30 years, no one nation has been able or willing to break the impasse and induce the disputing parties to comply with international law. We cannot wait any longer. Israel has long argued that it cannot negotiate with terrorists, yet has had an entire year without terrorism and still could not negotiate. President Obama has promised active involvement of the US government, but no formal peace talks have begun and no comprehensive framework for peace has been proposed. Individually and collectively, the world powers must act.
One recent glimmer of life has been the 8 December decision of EU foreign ministers to restate the long-standing basic requirements for peace commonly accepted within the international community, including that Israel's pre-1967 boundaries will prevail unless modified by a negotiated agreement with the Palestinians. A week later the new EU foreign policy chief, Baroness Catherine Ashton, reiterated this statement in even stronger terms and called for the international Quartet to be "reinvigorated". This is a promising prospect.

President Obama was right to insist on a two-state solution and a complete settlement freeze as the basis for negotiations. Since Israel has rejected the freeze and the Palestinians won't negotiate without it, a logical step is for all Quartet members (the US, EU, Russia and UN) to support the Obama proposal by declaring any further expansion of settlements illegal and refusing to veto UN security council decisions to condemn such settlements. This might restrain Israel and also bring Palestinians to the negotiating table.

At the same time, the Quartet should join with Turkey and invite Syria and Israel to negotiate a solution to the Golan Heights dispute.
Without ascribing blame to any of the disputing parties, the Quartet also should begin rebuilding Gaza by organising relief efforts under the supervision of an active special envoy, overseeing a ceasefire between Israel and Hamas, and mediating an opening of the crossings. The cries of homeless and freezing people demand immediate relief. 
This is a time for bold action, and the season for forgiveness, reconciliation and peace*هذا هو وقت الخطوات الشجاعة وزمن التسامح والمصالحة والسلام*

----------


## الصعيدي

*إخواني الكرام .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر صاحب الموضوع على طرحه لهذا الموضوع الحساس والخطير بالمنتدى .. هو حساس لأن الكثير منا يتعامل مع أي انتقاد لمصر بحساسية شديدة .. وهو خطير لأنه يعني الكثير في تطور التعامل المصري مع القضية الفلسطينية
لذلك أدعو الجميع إلى قراءة هذا المقال للأستاذ حمدي قنديل على جريدة المصري اليوم بتاريخ 21/12/2009 .. أدعوكم إلى قراءة هادئة منصفة ثم نستأنف النقاش .. بروح الود والتفاهم من الجميع*

*أخبار العار والجدار
حمدى قنديل*
أمس الأول طلعت علينا الصحف بتصريح لوزير الخارجية عن سيادة مصر وأمن حدودها لم يرد فيه ذكر للجدار العازل الذى بدأت مصر بناءه على حدودنا مع غزة، وحتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور لم تنطق حكومة مصر بكلمة واحدة عن الجدار.. ولا كلمة فى الوقت الذى يتغنى فيه النظام بأن إعلامنا حر وسماواتنا مفتوحة والمعلومات عن أى شىء وكل شىء متاحة، وبأننا لم نعد نتسقط الأخبار من الإذاعات الأجنبية كما كان عليه الحال فى عهد عبدالناصر البائد.. 

وفى الوقت الذى لدينا فيه متحدث رسمى باسم الرئاسة، ومتحدث رسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، ومتحدث رسمى باسم الخارجية، فإننا لم نسمع خبر إقامة الجدار العازل من أحد من هؤلاء، ولا من أى من عشرات القنوات الإذاعية والتليفزيونية الرسمية أو من الصحف الحكومية.. جاءنا الخبر أول ما جاء من صحيفة إسرائيلية هى «هاآرتس» منذ أسبوع، ثم تتابع من وكالات الأنباء الدولية، حتى أكده فى النهاية نائب وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية وهو يتنصل من مسؤولية أمريكا عن الجدار، ملقياً تبعة اتخاذ القرار فى شأنه على مصر وحدها.. أما مصر الرسمية صاحبة الشأن أولاً وأخيراً فقد ظلت بكماء خرساء.

لا تفسير لذلك إلا واحد من اثنين، إما أن الحكومة تعلم جيداً أن قرار إقامة الجدار العازل مع غزة لن يلقى قبولاً شعبياً عريضاً أو أنه سيثير سخطاً عربياً عارماً، ولذلك فهى لا تريد أن تنشره على الناس إن لم تكن تود أن تتبرأ منه، وبهذا فهى حكومة جبانة، أو أنها لا تأبه بمشاعر شعبها ولا يهمها مَنْ عارض ومَنْ أيد، مصريين كانوا أم فلسطينيين أم عرباً، وبذلك فهى حكومة متغطرسة.. 

ربما يكون هناك تفسير ثالث أيضاً، هو أن الحكومة.. مثلها مثل حكومات الدول المتخلفة المنغلقة.. تعتقد أن عدم نشرها للخبر يعنى أنه لن ينتشر، وأن أفضل وسيلة لوأده فى مهده هى تجاهله، وعندئذ فهى حكومة غبية.. المؤكد فى كل حال، وإن كنا عرفنا ذلك ألف مرة من قبل، أن إعلام الحكومة الرسمى لم يعد يغطى الأخبار، وإنما يغطى عليها.. جريدة حكومية واحدة مهدودة الانتشار هى التى نشرت الخبر موجزاً بعد أن لوت عُنقه. 

مع ذلك فإن مواصفات الجدار المصرى العازل، طوله وعرضه وعمقه والمواد التى يُبنى بها، أصبحت من كثرة ترديدها فى إذاعات العالم وصحفه نبأ مشاعاً، لكن الأخطر من هذا كله أنه يقام بخبرات أمريكية، وتحت إشراف سلاح المهندسين بالجيش الأمريكى، وأنه يزود بمعدات أمريكية، وأنه يتكلف مئات الملايين من الدولارات من ميزانية الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.. 

هو جدار أمريكى إذن أقيم على أرض مصر طوعاً بموافقتها أو كرهاً بإرغامها، وأمريكا هى صاحبة مصلحة أولى فى بنائه، إذ هى تحمى به ربيبتها إسرائيل كما فعلت ذلك منذ قيامها وحتى سارعت مؤخراً بعد العدوان الإسرائيلى البربرى على غزة فى يناير.. وقتها عقدت أمريكا، قبيل انتهاء ولاية بوش، اتفاقاً أمنياً مع إسرائيل، قيل إن مصر رفضت الانضمام إليه وإن كانت وثيقة الصلة بكل ترتيباته، ونتائج اجتماعاته فى كوبنهاجن ولندن، والخطوات التنفيذية التى أُقر اتخاذها على الأراضى المصرية لمكافحة أى اختراق يهدف إلى تهريب السلاح والبضائع إلى غزة، وذلك بالتعاون مع قوة الرقابة الأمريكية الرابضة فى سيناء. 

الهدف من إقامة الجدار واضح إذن، فهو يحكم الحصار المصرى على غزة من الجنوب بعد أن أحكمت إسرائيل قبضتها عليها شمالاً وشرقاً وغرباً، بل إن الهدف - كما ورد فى تصريح خطير للمفوضة العامة لغوث اللاجئين كارين أبوزيد - هو «التمهيد لشن هجمة إسرائيلية مرتقبة على قطاع غزة».. 
سواء حدث هذا الهجوم أم لم يحدث، فالجدار سيئ السمعة طبقاً للمفوضة السامية الأمريكية الجنسية «سوف يزيد من صعوبة الحياة بالنسبة للفلسطينيين فى القطاع» الذين لم يعد لهم منفذ على العالم سوى بوابة رفح، بعد أن سيطرت إسرائيل سيطرة تامة على معابر القطاع الستة الأخرى. 

وقد أثار تصريح أبوزيد صدىً فى أمريكا، بدأت معه حملة مضادة شارك فيها عقيد احتياط فى الجيش الأمريكى طالب «بمحاسبة الإدارة الأمريكية وحكومتى مصر وإسرائيل باعتبارهم مشاركين فاعلين فى المعاملة اللاإنسانية المستمرة لأهالى قطاع غزة وانتهاكاتهم لحقوق الإنسان الفلسطينى». 

فى مصر الآن أيضاً بيانات عاجلة قدمها نواب معارضون فى برلمان الحزب الوطنى يحتجون فيها على إقامة الجدار الذى اعتبروه جريمة ترتكب فى حق سكان غزة، إن لم يكن جريمة مصر الأولى هذا العام.. ففى عدوان يناير الإسرائيلى الذى استمر ٢٢ يوماً قتل خلالها ١٤٤٠ فلسطينياً وأصيب ٥ آلاف آخرين، وشرد ٥٠ ألفاً بلا مأوى، صمتت مصر صمتاً مخزياً على العدوان، ثم واصلت الصمت على غارات إسرائيل على حدودنا بهدف تدمير الأنفاق فإذا بقنابلها تسقط على أراضينا مرات وتهدم بيوت المصريين الحدودية مرات أخرى، 

وأحكمت مصر إغلاق الحدود طوال هذا العام ومنعت قوافل المساعدات الدولية والمصرية من دخول القطاع إلا بطلوع الروح، وحالت بين الفلسطينيين والخروج منه إلا بالقطارة.. بعد كل هذا تشترك مصر مرة أخرى مع إسرائيل وأمريكا فى إقامة جدار يخنق اقتصاد غزة ويجوّع مليوناً ونصف مليون فلسطينى بهدف تركيعهم لسطوة إسرائيل، أو استنفارهم ضد حكم حماس، وإسقاط حماس ذاتها لصالح حكم أبومازن الفاسد المتواطئ مع الغرب.. تلك هى الجريمة سواء كنا راضين عن أداء حماس أو ساخطين عليه. 

وضاعف من وطأة هذه الجريمة الزفة الإعلامية الرسمية المصرية التى خرجت بطبل الردح البلدى منذ عدوان يناير وحتى الآن تروج لنزع عباءة مصر العربية، وتكرر بإلحاح سمج أكذوبة أن مصر استنزفت دم أبنائها وموارد خزينتها وحدها، وأن الفلسطينيين ناكرون لجميلها، وزادت الحملة هوساً عندما اشتد العدوان على غزة وخرج بعض من أبنائها هاربين من الجحيم إلى مصر فوجدوا أبوابها موصدة فى وجوههم فاقتحموها.. وقتها أطلقت السلطة المصرية كلابها المسعورة تنبح بأن السيادة المصرية انتهكت، وأن أمن مصر القومى فى خطر، وأن الفلسطينيين قادمون ليستوطنوا سيناء. 

اليوم نجد السعار على وشك أن يتجدد فى انتظاره للضوء الأخضر، مما ينبئ أن مصر تتخبط من جديد، وهى تقع فى مأزقها الثالث فى شهر واحد.. فى أربعة أسابيع فقط ينطلق باشكتبة النظام فى ثلاث حملات إعلامية، سميناها فى مقال سابق طاحونة الشرشحة والغلوشة.. أولى الحملات الخائبة كانت ضد الجزائر، وخسرها النظام المصرى، والثانية كانت ضد البرادعى، وخسرها أيضاً النظام المصرى، وها هى الحملة الثالثة تبدأ وسوف يخسرها النظام المصرى قطعاً.. 

أقول قطعاً لأن هذه الحملة تعيد تغليف المبررات العطنة التى تزعم أن مصر تحمى بالجدار الفلسطينيين أنفسهم، فى حين أن الفلسطينيين لم يطلبوا حمايتها.. أن الفلسطينيين يجب ألا يتسللوا إلى مصر أو يدخلوها إلا بتصريح رسمى، وهو أمر طبيعى وإن يُفسد منطِقَه برطعة الإسرائيليين فى سيناء دون حاجة إلى تأشيرة.. أن هناك مخططاً إسرائيلياً لطرد الفلسطينيين من غزة ليستقروا فى سيناء، فى حين أنه كان من الممكن لمصر أن تتفادى توطين الفلسطينيين تماماً إذا ما كانت عمرت سيناء ووطنت فيها المصريين أنفسهم.. أن مصر تخشى توقيع عقوبات عليها إن لم تحاصر غزة وتمنع تهريب السلاح فى الأنفاق السرية إليها، 

فإذا بمصر تتورط فى جريمة ضد الإنسانية وضد الدين وضد القيم الأخلاقية وهى تمنع- على حد قول صحيفة الإندبندنت البريطانية- وصول الغذاء وضرورات الحياة اليومية للفلسطينيين.. أن الجدار يهدف إلى منع المتسللين الأفارقة إلى إسرائيل، فى حين أن هذه مسؤولية إسرائيلية بداية، وأنه إذا كانت مصر تريد التطوع بمنعهم لكان عليها أن تبنى أيضاً جداراً فولاذياً مع إسرائيل.. 

كل هذا اللغط كان يمكن لمصر أن تتفاداه لو أنها وضعت يدها على أصل المشكلة وهو الاحتلال والحصار، وعملت مع غيرها من الدول العربية والصديقة عملاً جاداً مخلصاً لإنهائهما، وسمحت بمرور الأشخاص والبضائع مروراً حراً وقانونياً ومحكماً كما يحدث فى منافذ مصر الحدودية الأخرى، وبدلاً من أن تقيم الجدار استرضاء لإسرائيل وأمريكا كان يمكنها أن تطالب بتعديل بنود معاهدة السلام للسماح بوجود أكبر للجيش المصرى فى سيناء، هو وحده القادر على إيقاف التهريب. 

لكن مصر لا تريد عكننة إسرائيل، بل إنها فى إطار مخطط واسع يشمل دول الاعتدال العربية مع أمريكا دخلت فى صفقات مشينة مع الإسرائيليين، واتفاقات بعضها معلن وبعضها مبطن، آخرها الاتفاق على الجدار العازل مع غزة الذى يحاولون تسويقه الآن بحجة فضفاضة مراوغة وهى الحفاظ على أمن مصر القومى، دون أن يسألوا أنفسهم أولاً :

أى أمن لمصر بالاستناد إلى الإسرائيليين؟ 
أى أمن لمصر عندما تسحب مصر نفسها- كما تقول وكالة أسوشيتدبرس- من أى دور قيادى لها فى مشكلات فلسطين؟ 
وتفقد وزنها كوسيط فى المصالحة الفلسطينية بمعاداتها فريقاً وانحيازها للآخر؟
 أى أمن لمصر ونحن نسلم حدودنا للأمريكيين؟
 أى أمن لمصر بالانسلاخ عن العرب الذين ندّعى دوماً زعامتهم، وهل يمكن فعلاً أن ننزع جلدنا ونستقيل من تاريخنا وننسف ثقافتنا وهويتنا ونغير ديننا ونبدل موقعنا على الخريطة؟ 

هل أمن مصر فى حصار غزة أم أن أمنها فى فك هذا الحصار؟..
 وهل تدرك مصر حقيقة تبعات هذا الجدار؟.. 
هل تذكر كم شوَّه موقفها أثناء عدوان غزة سمعتها وكم نال من الريادة التى تزعمها لأمتها، هل تذكر المظاهرات التى خرجت محتجة على أبواب سفاراتها فى العالم كله وفى عواصم عربية عدة منها بيروت التى حوصرت فيها سفارتنا أياماً ورجمت بالحجارة؟..
 ها هى بيروت تتململ اليوم مرة أخرى ويعلن رجل دولتها الرزين الرئيس «سليم الحص» غضبه.. وغدا- أجزم لكم- ستخرج فى لبنان وغيره مظاهرات حانقة.. وعندها سيطل الناعقون لدينا من جحورهم فى هبة هستيرية تتسبب فى أعاصير غضب أخرى لا قبل لمصر بها.. وقتها سنتباكى كما تباكينا أيام حرب الكرة مع الجزائر: لماذا يكرهنا العرب؟ 

لكننا نتناسى أن العرب، والنخبة بينهم بالذات، يعرفون عن مصر ما لا يعرفه بعض المصريين.. يعرفون أنها عندما حاربت إسرائيل لم تحاربها من أجل عيون الفلسطينيين وحدهم.. حاربتها أساساً لأنها خطر على أمن مصر القومى ذاته، ولأنها تدافع عن بوابتها الشرقية التى كانت المعبر الأول لكل غزاة مصر عبر تاريخها الممتد.. يعرفون أن مصر كانت هى المسؤولة عن غزة وفقاً لاتفاق الهدنة العربية الإسرائيلية فى ١٩٤٩، وأن جنرالا مصرياً كان حاكمها الإدارى حتى ضيعت مصر- أكرر ضيعت مصر- القطاع فى حرب ٦٧ مع ما ضاع حينئذ من أراضيها.. 

يذكر العرب أيضاً أن معظم دولهم قطعت علاقاتها مع مصر عندما انفردت بالصلح مع إسرائيل، مديرة ظهرها لعمقها العربى.. يزعجهم كل يوم أن مصر تفتح أحضانها لقادة إسرائيل الذين يزورونها تباعاً، حتى إن رئيس وزرائها المتعجرف دُعى لإفطار فى رمضان الماضى على المائدة الرئاسية فى شرم الشيخ، يعرفون أن مصر التى قتلت إسرائيل أسراها لم تحرك ضدها أى دعوى قانونية ثأراً لهم، فى حين أن محامين بريطانيين استصدروا فى الأسبوع الماضى من محاكم لندن أمراً بالقبض على وزيرة الخارجية السابقة «ليفنى» بسبب عدوان حكومتها على غزة.. 

يعرفون أن بضائع المستوطنات الإسرائيلية تقاطع فى بلدان أجنبية عدة فى حين أنها تدخل مصر على الرحب والسعة.. يعرفون أن الأكاديميين فى بلدان أخرى قطعوا علاقاتهم مع جامعات إسرائيل، أما نحن فنفتح لهم أبواب مكتبة الإسكندرية على مصاريعها.. ويعرفون أننا نمد إسرائيل بالغاز بسعر الأوكازيون بل نخطط لزيادته بمقدار النصف فى يوليو القادم، فى حين تحتاجه دول عربية بالسعر التجارى، بل إن مصر ذاتها التى تجتاحها الآن أزمة أنابيب الغاز هى التى فى حاجة إليه قبل غيرها. 

وتسألون بعد كل ذلك: لماذا يكرهنا العرب ؟ 
الحق أن العرب لا يكرهون مصر، وإنما يمقتون نظامها وإعلامها الرسمى.. 
لقد عرفتهم منذ خمسين عاماً، وتجولت فى بلدانهم من طنجة إلى مسقط، فلم ألمس فى المجمل إلا كل حب للمصريين ولمصر ذاتها التى يقصدها العرب للسياحة والتجارة والتعليم من عشرات السنين.. كانت مصر هى الموئل أيام الحكم الملكى وإثر قيام الثورة.. 

الآن تغيرت الدنيا.. لم يعد عرب الخمسينيات كعرب القرن الواحد والعشرين، فى تلك الأيام كان العرب محتلين الآن أصبحت لهم دول وممالك بعضها أحياناً ما يناطح مصر ليثبت أنه هنا.. الآن أصبح لديهم بترول وثروات مكدسة.. الآن أصبحت لديهم مؤسسات راسخة وجامعات أفضل من جامعات مصر.. ومراكز طبية تفوق مستشفياتنا المهترئة، وأصبح لديهم كوادر وطنية راقية من الأطباء والمهندسين والعلماء.. باختصار هم يتقدمون ونحن انحدرنا. 

وفى ظل العولمة التى نعيشها والتواصل بالأقمار الصناعية والإنترنت بدأ الجيل العربى الجديد، شأنه شأن الجيل المصرى الجديد، يتجه إلى مراكز الإشعاع فى الغرب، ومع تعدد وسائل النقل الحديثة ويسر انتقال الأموال والبضائع تعددت وجهات العرب، السياح منهم الذين كانوا يتدفقون على مصر أصبح الكثير منهم يتجه إلى بريق دبى، وإلى صخب لبنان، وإلى شواطئ المتعة فى تونس، وإلى المنتجعات المبهرة بعبق التاريخ فى المغرب، وإلى تركيا مهند وأمريكا أورلاندو، وإلى جنوب أفريقيا وتايلاند، جاذبية مصر الأولى التى تكمن فى آثارها لم تكن يوماً مغرية للزوار العرب الذين كانوا يجدون دائماً متعتهم فى طريقة الحياة المصرية.. 

نعم هى تغريهم حتى الآن، ولكن مصر فقدت ميزة رخص الأسعار، وأصبحت تقلق السياح بسبب العنف والتلوث والتسول، وتزعج التجار والمستثمرين بالإجراءات الإدارية المعقدة والفساد والرشوة، وتنفر الطلاب والمرضى الذين لم يعودوا يجدون فيها تعليماً أو تطبيباً. 

لا عرب اليوم هم عرب الأمس، ولا مصر اليوم هى مصر التى كانوا يعرفونها، وكنا نحن نعرفها.. والمصريون هم الآخرون تغيروا.. والأخطر من تغير طبائعهم هو تغير سياسات نظامهم، ففى حين كانت مصر هى التى دعت العرب لإقامة جامعة عربية فى عهد الملك السابق فاروق، نجد أن مصر الجمهورية تُعرض عن العرب منذ السبعينيات وتتجه بوصلتها إلى واشنطن، وتؤمن بأن ٩٩٪ من أوراق الحرب والسلام فى يد أمريكا، وكذلك ٩٩٪ من فرص مستقبلها.. 

ونجدها أيضاً تطأطئ رأسها لإسرائيل كلما حدثت أزمة، سواء فيما يتعلق بالأسرى، أو بقتل جنودنا على الحدود، أو بهدم بيوتها فى رفح. وكما أن سياسات النظام تغيرت فقد تغير إعلامه، وأصبح طاحونة للشرشحة والهلوسة، كلما تحركت آلاتها فإنها تنضح بأسوأ ما فى المصريين.. الاستعلاء والمنّ.. 

واليوم، وهذه الطاحونة توشك أن تهدر مرة أخرى، يجب على العقلاء فينا أن يحذروا من أن نفكر بأقدامنا كما فعلنا عندما خطفت عقولنا مباريات الجزائر، التى يبدو أنها انتهت بسخرية الفيفا المرّة من الملف الذى قدمناه له، والأهم أنها انتهت بأزمة كان من الممكن تلافيها ليس مع الجزائر وحدها وإنما مع السودان أيضاً.
 أكاد اليوم أرى أزمة تطل، سوف تكون مع الشعوب العربية جميعاً، لابد لتفاديها من صدور أمر عال بإيقاف طاحونة الإعلام قبل أن تبدأ فى الطنين، وقبل ذلك وبعده استئصال الورم الخبيث من أساسه.. إيقاف بناء جدار العار! 

انتهي المقال

----------


## الصعيدي

جدار العار 
فهمى هويدى  

لا أريد أن أصدق أن مصر فى آخر الزمان قررت أن تقيم جدارا فولاذيا بينها وبين الفلسطينيين فى غزة.
 لكن الكابوس الذى تساءلت عنه قبل يومين تبين أنه حقيقة، وأن الخبر الذي نشرته صحيفة هاآرتس عن الموضوع، وتصورنا أو تمنينا أنه من قبيل الدس والوقيعة وتشويه صورة مصر، أكدته التفاصيل التى نشرتها صحيفة الشروق فى عدد  «الأحد 13/12». 

إذا تحدثت كلمات العنوان الرئيسي «المانشيت» عن «جدار رفح العظيم تحت الأرض». وتضمن التقرير المنشور تحت العنوان بعض المعلومات المذهلة والمخجلة فى ذات الوقت. إذا أكدت أن ثمة حائطا حديديا بدأ العمل فى بنائه بين سيناء وقطاع غزة. وقد تم الانتهاء من إقامة جزء منه يمتد بطول 5 كيلومترات و400 متر. 

وهو غير ظاهر للعيان لأنه يصل إلى عمق 18 مترا تحت الأرض. وهو يتكون من ألواح من الصلب بعرض 50 سنتيمترا وطول 18 مترا، صنعت خصيصا فى الولايات المتحدة. وهى من الصلب المعالج الذي تم اختبار تفجيره بالديناميت. 

هذه الألواح يتم زرعها فى بطن الأرض بواسطة آلات ضخمة تحدد مقاييسها بالليزر. ثم يجرى لصقها بواسطة تداخل الأطراف التي تسمى «العاشق والمعشوق».

أضاف التقرير أن العملية تتم تحت إشراف مجموعة الخبراء الأمريكيين الذين اقتربوا من إكمال ملحقات المنظومة التقنية الخاصة برصد الأنفاق، التي تتضمن إنشاء بوابتين فريدتين من نوعهما فى الشرق الأوسط، تسمحان بمرور الشاحنات دون تدخل يدوى، فى الوقت الذي تستطيعان فيه كشف وجود أى أسلحة أو متفجرات. 

ذكر التقرير أيضا أنه إلى جانب الخبراء الأمريكيين الذين يشرفون على العمل فى منظومة رصد الأنفاق، فإن وفودا تابعة للسفارة الأمريكية والسفارات الغربية تقوم بزيارات تفقدية بشكل روتينى للشريط الحدودي للاطلاع على سير العمل فى المشروع. 
فى تبرير تلك الأنشطة قال المسئولون المصريون الذين تحدثوا فى الموضوع إلى صحيفة «الشروق» إن الهدف منها هو ضمان عدم تكرار اقتحام مواطني غزة للأراضي المصرية كما حدث من قبل فى شهر يناير عام 2008، وأضاف أولئك المسئولون أن ما يجرى على الحدود المصرية على قطاع غزة هو «شأن مصرى بحت يرتبط بممارسة حقوق السيادة الوطنية». 

لا يحتاج المرء لكى يبذل جهدا ليدرك أن ذلك كله موجه ضد الفلسطينيين فى غزة. وأن الترتيبات تضع فى الاعتبار أن الوضع المقلق بين سيناء والقطاع مستمر لأجل طويل غير منظور، وأن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هى الطرف الأساسي الذى يباشر العملية، فيوفر لها الإمكانات وجميع المستلزمات، ويشرف على التنفيذ ويراقب أداء الوظيفة المنوطة بالجدار الخفى ومنظومة مراقبة الأنفاق طول الوقت. 

هذه الترتيبات الضخمة تتذرع بأمرين: عبور فلسطينيين القطاع لبوابة رفح فى مستهل العام الماضى، ثم لجوؤهم إلى شق الأنفاق لتوفير احتياجاتهم المعيشية والتخفيف من أثر الحصار. وبدلا من المواجهة الشجاعة لأصل المشكلة المتمثل فى الاحتلال والحصار الذى ألجأ الفلسطينى إلى اقتحام البوابة وشق الأنفاق، فإن مصر بقبولها تنفيذ هذين المشروعين. تكون قد استجابت للضغوط الإسرائيلية والأمريكية، وآثرت أن تشدد من الحصار وتحكم سد منافذه. 

علما بأن هذا الذى يجرى لا يخدم أمن مصر فى شىء، الذى ليس مهددا فى حقيقة الأمر من جانب فلسطينيي القطاع، ولكنه لا يخدم إلا أمن إسرائيل ويعزز من خطتها فى قمع سكان القطاع وإذلالهم.

وهو ما يضعنا أمام حقيقة صادمة ومفجعة خلاصتها أن القبول بإقامة السور الفولاذي بات يعنى أن الرؤية الاستراتيجية قد تغيرت، بحيث أصبح الخطر الذى باتت تتحسب له مصر هو الفلسطينيون وليس الإسرائيليين. وإذا صح ذلك الاستنتاج المخزي، فإننى لا أجد مناصا من وصف السور الفولاذي المزمع إقامته بأنه جدار العار.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا دكتور مشكلة فلسطين مع اهلها بس
> 
>  
> ماهو مصر كانت لوحدها مع بريطانيا ومع فرنسا وخرجوا منها بلا كرامة
> لكن فلسطين مشكلتهم ان الاعلام مخليهم يحطوا كل حاجة على مصر ومخليهم معتقدين ان النصر هايجى من مصر لكن انت بتعمل ايه فى فلسطين .مفيش نتيجة طبعا.
> حماس وفتح فى فلسطين زى الوطنى والاخوان فى مصر كل واحد عاوز مصلحته وبس ومكسب سياسى من هنا ومكسب سياسى من هناك وجعجعة وكلام على الهوا والورق بس وعلى الطبيعة والتطبيق محلك سر وندور مين قال ومين عاد والكل ينكر ويقول i don't know ويفضل فى الاخر الشعب واخد على دماغه مسروق ومنهوب ومضحوك عليه ويفضل يدور مين الحرامى والكداب و حرامى الحلة .
> سواء كان الجدار حقنا وهو كذلك فعلا لانه على ارضنا وسواء كان فلسطين عايزين معونات ومساعدات ودا حقهم فبكل المقاييس الفلسطينين مشكلتهم فى اجزائهم المحتلة وليست فى مصر وعليهم ان ينتزعوا حقوقهم من بين الافاقين اللذين احتالا على الشعب الفلسطينى من اجل حفنة من المال جاءت من اسرائيل وايران مع اختلاف الاسباب لكل فصيل ولكن عليهما ان يدفعا الثمن غاليا.
> والجدار ليس مشكلة , انما كل يوظف الحدث على حسب هواه ومكسبه السياسى وينسى اننا دولة سيادية لها الحق فى اتخاذ ما تشاء . حتى وان كان يقع على عاتقها مشاكل واحلام وآمال العرب والمسلمين.
> دمت بخير


أبنى العزيز طائر الشرق 
واضح جدا أنك متأثر جدا  بكتب الوزارة بتوع الإعدادى والثانوى بتوع التربية القومية والتاريخ .... بريطانيا خرجت من مصر بمزاجها كما خرجت من الهند قبل ذلك برضك بمزاجها لأنها كانت منهكة وتعبانة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية والتى دامت تقريبا 6 سنوات من 1939 إلى 1945 ميلادية ولما حصل تأميم القناة حاولت ترجع مصر تانى لكن ده مكانشى على مزاج وهوى الإتحاد السوفييتى وأمريكا ...العقدة النفسية لإنقلابيين 23 يوليو هى الإخوان المسلمين والثأر البايت والمستمر حتى يومنا هذا...لما النظام الحاكم المصرى ينسى هذه العقدة النفسية يبقى يروح يتشطر ويحل مشكل فتح مع حماس... أنظروا وحلوا مشاكلكم فى الداخل أولا وبعدين تبقوا تروحوا مشاكل الآخرين...وصدق اللي قال "باب النجار مخلع" !

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*حمدى قنديل يكتب:العار والجدار*


*٢١/ ١٢/ ٢٠٠٩أمس الأول طلعت علينا الصحف بتصريح لوزير الخارجية عن سيادة مصر وأمن حدودها لم يرد فيه ذكر للجدار العازل الذى بدأت مصر بناءه على حدودنا مع غزة، وحتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور لم تنطق حكومة مصر بكلمة واحدة عن الجدار.. ولا كلمة فى الوقت الذى يتغنى فيه النظام بأن إعلامنا حر وسماواتنا مفتوحة والمعلومات عن أى شىء وكل شىء متاحة، وبأننا لم نعد نتسقط الأخبار من الإذاعات الأجنبية كما كان عليه الحال فى عهد عبدالناصر البائد..* 

*وفى الوقت الذى لدينا فيه متحدث رسمى باسم الرئاسة، ومتحدث رسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، ومتحدث رسمى باسم الخارجية، فإننا لم نسمع خبر إقامة الجدار العازل من أحد من هؤلاء، ولا من أى من عشرات القنوات الإذاعية والتليفزيونية الرسمية أو من الصحف الحكومية.. جاءنا الخبر أول ما جاء من صحيفة إسرائيلية هى «هاآرتس» منذ أسبوع، ثم تتابع من وكالات الأنباء الدولية، حتى أكده فى النهاية نائب وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية وهو يتنصل من مسؤولية أمريكا عن الجدار، ملقياً تبعة اتخاذ القرار فى شأنه على مصر وحدها.. أما مصر الرسمية صاحبة الشأن أولاً وأخيراً فقد ظلت بكماء خرساء.*
*لا تفسير لذلك إلا واحد من اثنين، إما أن الحكومة تعلم جيداً أن قرار إقامة الجدار العازل مع غزة لن يلقى قبولاً شعبياً عريضاً أو أنه سيثير سخطاً عربياً عارماً، ولذلك فهى لا تريد أن تنشره على الناس إن لم تكن تود أن تتبرأ منه، وبهذا فهى حكومة جبانة، أو أنها لا تأبه بمشاعر شعبها ولا يهمها مَنْ عارض ومَنْ أيد، مصريين كانوا أم فلسطينيين أم عرباً، وبذلك فهى حكومة متغطرسة..* 
*ربما يكون هناك تفسير ثالث أيضاً، هو أن الحكومة.. مثلها مثل حكومات الدول المتخلفة المنغلقة.. تعتقد أن عدم نشرها للخبر يعنى أنه لن ينتشر، وأن أفضل وسيلة لوأده فى مهده هى تجاهله، وعندئذ فهى حكومة غبية.. المؤكد فى كل حال، وإن كنا عرفنا ذلك ألف مرة من قبل، أن إعلام الحكومة الرسمى لم يعد يغطى الأخبار، وإنما يغطى عليها.. جريدة حكومية واحدة مهدودة الانتشار هى التى نشرت الخبر موجزاً بعد أن لوت عُنقه.*
*مع ذلك فإن مواصفات الجدار المصرى العازل، طوله وعرضه وعمقه والمواد* 
*التى يُبنى بها، أصبحت من كثرة ترديدها فى إذاعات العالم وصحفه نبأ مشاعاً، لكن الأخطر من هذا كله أنه يقام بخبرات أمريكية، وتحت إشراف سلاح المهندسين بالجيش الأمريكى، وأنه يزود بمعدات أمريكية، وأنه يتكلف مئات الملايين من الدولارات من ميزانية الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية..* 
*هو جدار أمريكى إذن أقيم على أرض مصر طوعاً بموافقتها أو كرهاً بإرغامها، وأمريكا هى صاحبة مصلحة أولى فى بنائه، إذ هى تحمى به ربيبتها إسرائيل كما فعلت ذلك منذ قيامها وحتى سارعت مؤخراً بعد العدوان الإسرائيلى البربرى على غزة فى يناير.. وقتها عقدت أمريكا، قبيل انتهاء ولاية بوش، اتفاقاً أمنياً مع إسرائيل، قيل إن مصر رفضت الانضمام إليه وإن كانت وثيقة الصلة بكل ترتيباته، ونتائج اجتماعاته فى كوبنهاجن ولندن، والخطوات التنفيذية التى أُقر اتخاذها على الأراضى المصرية لمكافحة أى اختراق يهدف إلى تهريب السلاح والبضائع إلى غزة، وذلك بالتعاون مع قوة الرقابة الأمريكية الرابضة فى سيناء.*
*الهدف من إقامة الجدار واضح إذن، فهو يحكم الحصار المصرى على غزة من الجنوب بعد أن أحكمت إسرائيل قبضتها عليها شمالاً وشرقاً وغرباً، بل إن الهدف - كما ورد فى تصريح خطير للمفوضة العامة لغوث اللاجئين كارين أبوزيد - هو «التمهيد لشن هجمة إسرائيلية مرتقبة على قطاع غزة».. سواء حدث هذا الهجوم أم لم يحدث، فالجدار سيئ السمعة طبقاً للمفوضة السامية الأمريكية الجنسية «سوف يزيد من صعوبة الحياة بالنسبة للفلسطينيين فى القطاع» الذين لم يعد لهم منفذ على العالم سوى بوابة رفح، بعد أن سيطرت إسرائيل سيطرة تامة على معابر القطاع الستة الأخرى.* 
*وقد أثار تصريح أبوزيد صدىً فى أمريكا، بدأت معه حملة مضادة شارك فيها عقيد احتياط فى الجيش الأمريكى طالب «بمحاسبة الإدارة الأمريكية وحكومتى مصر وإسرائيل باعتبارهم مشاركين فاعلين فى المعاملة اللاإنسانية المستمرة لأهالى قطاع غزة وانتهاكاتهم لحقوق الإنسان الفلسطينى».*
*فى مصر الآن أيضاً بيانات عاجلة قدمها نواب معارضون فى برلمان الحزب الوطنى يحتجون فيها على إقامة الجدار الذى اعتبروه جريمة ترتكب فى حق سكان غزة، إن لم يكن جريمة مصر الأولى هذا العام.. ففى عدوان يناير الإسرائيلى الذى استمر ٢٢ يوماً قتل خلالها ١٤٤٠ فلسطينياً وأصيب ٥ آلاف آخرين، وشرد ٥٠ ألفاً بلا مأوى، صمتت مصر صمتاً مخزياً على العدوان، ثم واصلت الصمت على غارات إسرائيل على حدودنا بهدف تدمير الأنفاق فإذا بقنابلها تسقط على أراضينا مرات وتهدم بيوت المصريين الحدودية مرات أخرى،* 
*وأحكمت مصر إغلاق الحدود طوال هذا العام ومنعت قوافل المساعدات الدولية والمصرية من دخول القطاع إلا بطلوع الروح، وحالت بين الفلسطينيين والخروج منه إلا بالقطارة.. بعد كل هذا تشترك مصر مرة أخرى مع إسرائيل وأمريكا فى إقامة جدار يخنق اقتصاد غزة ويجوّع مليوناً ونصف مليون فلسطينى بهدف تركيعهم لسطوة إسرائيل، أو استنفارهم ضد حكم حماس، وإسقاط حماس ذاتها لصالح حكم أبومازن الفاسد المتواطئ مع الغرب.. تلك هى الجريمة سواء كنا راضين عن أداء حماس أو ساخطين عليه.*
*وضاعف من وطأة هذه الجريمة الزفة الإعلامية الرسمية المصرية التى خرجت بطبل الردح البلدى منذ عدوان يناير وحتى الآن تروج لنزع عباءة مصر العربية، وتكرر بإلحاح سمج أكذوبة أن مصر استنزفت دم أبنائها وموارد خزينتها وحدها، وأن الفلسطينيين ناكرون لجميلها، وزادت الحملة هوساً عندما اشتد العدوان على غزة وخرج بعض من أبنائها هاربين من الجحيم إلى مصر فوجدوا أبوابها موصدة فى وجوههم فاقتحموها.. وقتها أطلقت السلطة المصرية كلابها المسعورة تنبح بأن السيادة المصرية انتهكت، وأن أمن مصر القومى فى خطر، وأن الفلسطينيين قادمون ليستوطنوا سيناء.*
*اليوم نجد السعار على وشك أن يتجدد فى انتظاره للضوء الأخضر، مما ينبئ أن مصر تتخبط من جديد، وهى تقع فى مأزقها الثالث فى شهر واحد.. فى أربعة أسابيع فقط ينطلق باشكتبة النظام فى ثلاث حملات إعلامية، سميناها فى مقال سابق طاحونة الشرشحة والغلوشة.. أولى الحملات الخائبة كانت ضد الجزائر، وخسرها النظام المصرى، والثانية كانت ضد البرادعى، وخسرها أيضاً النظام المصرى، وها هى الحملة الثالثة تبدأ وسوف يخسرها النظام المصرى قطعاً..* 
*أقول قطعاً لأن هذه الحملة تعيد تغليف المبررات العطنة التى تزعم أن مصر تحمى بالجدار الفلسطينيين أنفسهم، فى حين أن الفلسطينيين لم يطلبوا حمايتها.. أن الفلسطينيين يجب ألا يتسللوا إلى مصر أو يدخلوها إلا بتصريح رسمى، وهو أمر طبيعى وإن يُفسد منطِقَه برطعة الإسرائيليين فى سيناء دون حاجة إلى تأشيرة.. أن هناك مخططاً إسرائيلياً لطرد الفلسطينيين من غزة ليستقروا فى سيناء، فى حين أنه كان من الممكن لمصر أن تتفادى توطين الفلسطينيين تماماً إذا ما كانت عمرت سيناء ووطنت فيها المصريين أنفسهم.. أن مصر تخشى توقيع عقوبات عليها إن لم تحاصر غزة وتمنع تهريب السلاح فى الأنفاق السرية إليها،* 
*فإذا بمصر تتورط فى جريمة ضد الإنسانية وضد الدين وضد القيم الأخلاقية وهى تمنع- على حد قول صحيفة الإندبندنت البريطانية- وصول الغذاء وضرورات الحياة اليومية للفلسطينيين.. أن الجدار يهدف إلى منع المتسللين الأفارقة إلى إسرائيل، فى حين أن هذه مسؤولية إسرائيلية بداية، وأنه إذا كانت مصر تريد التطوع بمنعهم لكان عليها أن تبنى أيضاً جداراً فولاذياً مع إسرائيل..* 
*كل هذا اللغط كان يمكن لمصر أن تتفاداه لو أنها وضعت يدها على أصل المشكلة وهو الاحتلال والحصار، وعملت مع غيرها من الدول العربية والصديقة عملاً جاداً مخلصاً لإنهائهما، وسمحت بمرور الأشخاص والبضائع مروراً حراً وقانونياً ومحكماً كما يحدث فى منافذ مصر الحدودية الأخرى، وبدلاً من أن تقيم الجدار استرضاء لإسرائيل وأمريكا كان يمكنها أن تطالب بتعديل بنود معاهدة السلام للسماح بوجود أكبر للجيش المصرى فى سيناء، هو وحده القادر على إيقاف التهريب.*
*لكن مصر لا تريد عكننة إسرائيل، بل إنها فى إطار مخطط واسع يشمل دول الاعتدال العربية مع أمريكا دخلت فى صفقات مشينة مع الإسرائيليين، واتفاقات بعضها معلن وبعضها مبطن، آخرها الاتفاق على الجدار العازل مع غزة الذى يحاولون تسويقه الآن بحجة فضفاضة مراوغة وهى الحفاظ على أمن مصر القومى، دون أن يسألوا أنفسهم أولاً: أى أمن لمصر بالاستناد إلى الإسرائيليين؟* 
*أى أمن لمصر عندما تسحب مصر نفسها- كما تقول وكالة أسوشيتدبرس- من أى دور قيادى لها فى مشكلات فلسطين؟ وتفقد وزنها كوسيط فى المصالحة الفلسطينية بمعاداتها فريقاً وانحيازها للآخر؟ أى أمن لمصر ونحن نسلم حدودنا للأمريكيين؟ أى أمن لمصر بالانسلاخ عن العرب الذين ندّعى دوماً زعامتهم، وهل يمكن فعلاً أن ننزع جلدنا ونستقيل من تاريخنا وننسف ثقافتنا وهويتنا ونغير ديننا ونبدل موقعنا على الخريطة؟*
*هل أمن مصر فى حصار غزة أم أن أمنها فى فك هذا الحصار؟.. وهل تدرك مصر حقيقة تبعات هذا الجدار؟.. هل تذكر كم شوَّه موقفها أثناء عدوان غزة سمعتها وكم نال من الريادة التى تزعمها لأمتها، هل تذكر المظاهرات التى خرجت محتجة على أبواب سفاراتها فى العالم كله وفى عواصم عربية عدة منها بيروت التى حوصرت فيها سفارتنا أياماً ورجمت بالحجارة؟.. ها هى بيروت تتململ اليوم مرة أخرى ويعلن رجل دولتها الرزين الرئيس «سليم الحص» غضبه.. وغدا- أجزم لكم- ستخرج فى لبنان وغيره مظاهرات حانقة.. وعندها سيطل الناعقون لدينا من جحورهم فى هبة هستيرية تتسبب فى أعاصير غضب أخرى لا قبل لمصر بها.. وقتها سنتباكى كما تباكينا أيام حرب الكرة مع الجزائر: لماذا يكرهنا العرب؟*
*لكننا نتناسى أن العرب، والنخبة بينهم بالذات، يعرفون عن مصر ما لا يعرفه بعض المصريين.. يعرفون أنها عندما حاربت إسرائيل لم تحاربها من أجل عيون الفلسطينيين وحدهم.. حاربتها أساساً لأنها خطر على أمن مصر القومى ذاته، ولأنها تدافع عن بوابتها الشرقية التى كانت المعبر الأول لكل غزاة مصر عبر تاريخها الممتد.. يعرفون أن مصر كانت هى المسؤولة عن غزة وفقاً لاتفاق الهدنة العربية الإسرائيلية فى ١٩٤٩، وأن جنرالا مصرياً كان حاكمها الإدارى حتى ضيعت مصر- أكرر ضيعت مصر- القطاع فى حرب ٦٧ مع ما ضاع حينئذ من أراضيها..* 
*يذكر العرب أيضاً أن معظم دولهم قطعت علاقاتها مع مصر عندما انفردت بالصلح مع إسرائيل، مديرة ظهرها لعمقها العربى.. يزعجهم كل يوم أن مصر تفتح أحضانها لقادة إسرائيل الذين يزورونها تباعاً، حتى إن رئيس وزرائها المتعجرف دُعى لإفطار فى رمضان الماضى على المائدة الرئاسية فى شرم الشيخ، يعرفون أن مصر التى قتلت إسرائيل أسراها لم تحرك ضدها أى دعوى قانونية ثأراً لهم، فى حين أن محامين بريطانيين استصدروا فى الأسبوع الماضى من محاكم لندن أمراً بالقبض على وزيرة الخارجية السابقة «ليفنى» بسبب عدوان حكومتها على غزة..* 
*يعرفون أن بضائع المستوطنات الإسرائيلية تقاطع فى بلدان أجنبية عدة فى حين أنها تدخل مصر على الرحب والسعة.. يعرفون أن الأكاديميين فى بلدان أخرى قطعوا علاقاتهم مع جامعات إسرائيل، أما نحن فنفتح لهم أبواب مكتبة الإسكندرية على مصاريعها.. ويعرفون أننا نمد إسرائيل بالغاز بسعر الأوكازيون بل نخطط لزيادته بمقدار النصف فى يوليو القادم، فى حين تحتاجه دول عربية بالسعر التجارى، بل إن مصر ذاتها التى تجتاحها الآن أزمة أنابيب الغاز هى التى فى حاجة إليه قبل غيرها.*
*وتسألون بعد كل ذلك: لماذا يكرهنا العرب؟ الحق أن العرب لا يكرهون مصر، وإنما يمقتون نظامها وإعلامها الرسمى.. لقد عرفتهم منذ خمسين عاماً، وتجولت فى بلدانهم من طنجة إلى مسقط، فلم ألمس فى المجمل إلا كل حب للمصريين ولمصر ذاتها التى يقصدها العرب للسياحة والتجارة والتعليم من عشرات السنين.. كانت مصر هى الموئل أيام الحكم الملكى وإثر قيام الثورة..* 
*الآن تغيرت الدنيا.. لم يعد عرب الخمسينيات كعرب القرن الواحد والعشرين، فى تلك الأيام كان العرب محتلين الآن أصبحت لهم دول وممالك بعضها أحياناً ما يناطح مصر ليثبت أنه هنا.. الآن أصبح لديهم بترول وثروات مكدسة.. الآن أصبحت لديهم مؤسسات راسخة. وجامعات أفضل من جامعات مصر.. ومراكز طبية تفوق مستشفياتنا المهترئة، وأصبح لديهم كوادر وطنية راقية من الأطباء والمهندسين والعلماء.. باختصار هم يتقدمون ونحن انحدرنا.*
*وفى ظل العولمة التى نعيشها والتواصل بالأقمار الصناعية والإنترنت بدأ الجيل العربى الجديد، شأنه شأن الجيل المصرى الجديد، يتجه إلى مراكز الإشعاع فى الغرب، ومع تعدد وسائل النقل الحديثة ويسر انتقال الأموال والبضائع تعددت وجهات العرب، السياح منهم الذين كانوا يتدفقون على مصر أصبح الكثير منهم يتجه إلى بريق دبى، وإلى صخب لبنان، وإلى شواطئ المتعة فى تونس، وإلى المنتجعات المبهرة بعبق التاريخ فى المغرب، وإلى تركيا مهند وأمريكا أورلاندو، وإلى جنوب أفريقيا وتايلاند، جاذبية مصر الأولى التى تكمن فى آثارها لم تكن يوماً مغرية للزوار العرب الذين كانوا يجدون دائماً متعتهم فى طريقة الحياة المصرية..* 
*نعم هى تغريهم حتى الآن، ولكن مصر فقدت ميزة رخص الأسعار، وأصبحت تقلق السياح بسبب العنف والتلوث والتسول، وتزعج التجار والمستثمرين بالإجراءات الإدارية المعقدة والفساد والرشوة، وتنفر الطلاب والمرضى الذين لم يعودوا يجدون فيها تعليماً أو تطبيباً.*
*لا عرب اليوم هم عرب الأمس، ولا مصر اليوم هى مصر التى كانوا يعرفونها، وكنا نحن نعرفها.. والمصريون هم الآخرون تغيروا.. والأخطر من تغير طبائعهم هو تغير سياسات نظامهم، ففى حين كانت مصر هى التى دعت العرب لإقامة جامعة عربية فى عهد الملك السابق فاروق، نجد أن مصر الجمهورية تُعرض عن العرب منذ السبعينيات وتتجه بوصلتها إلى واشنطن، وتؤمن بأن ٩٩٪ من أوراق الحرب والسلام فى يد أمريكا، وكذلك ٩٩٪ من فرص مستقبلها..* 
*ونجدها أيضاً تطأطئ رأسها لإسرائيل كلما حدثت أزمة، سواء فيما يتعلق بالأسرى، أو بقتل جنودنا على الحدود، أو بهدم بيوتها فى رفح. وكما أن سياسات النظام تغيرت فقد تغير إعلامه، وأصبح طاحونة للشرشحة والهلوسة، كلما تحركت آلاتها فإنها تنضح بأسوأ ما فى المصريين.. الاستعلاء والمنّ..* 
*واليوم، وهذه الطاحونة توشك أن تهدر مرة أخرى، يجب على العقلاء فينا أن يحذروا من أن نفكر بأقدامنا كما فعلنا عندما خطفت عقولنا مباريات الجزائر، التى يبدو أنها انتهت بسخرية الفيفا المرّة من الملف الذى قدمناه له، والأهم أنها انتهت بأزمة كان من الممكن تلافيها ليس مع الجزائر وحدها وإنما مع السودان أيضاً. أكاد اليوم أرى أزمة تطل، سوف تكون مع الشعوب العربية جميعاً، لابد لتفاديها من صدور أمر عال بإيقاف طاحونة الإعلام قبل أن تبدأ فى الطنين، وقبل ذلك وبعده استئصال الورم الخبيث من أساسه.. إيقاف بناء جدار العار!*

* بدون تعليق*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

> *العقدة النفسية لإنقلابيين 23 يوليو هى الإخوان المسلمين والثأر البايت والمستمر حتى يومنا هذا...لما النظام الحاكم المصرى ينسى هذه العقدة النفسية يبقى يروح يتشطر ويحل مشكل فتح مع حماس...*


*اليوم فقط يادكتور جمال مع احترامى الكبير لحضرتك* 
*تاكدت من اسباب كرهك الشديد من الثوره ورجال الثوره* 
*فكنت فى حيره كبيره من هذا الامر مع ان افادتك الثوره فى شبابك وحصلت مالم يستطيع ان يحصل عليه شباب اليوم* 
*الاخوان المسلمون ليسوا ملائكة فسيظلون يحاربون جميع انظمه الحكم مهما تغيرت ومهما تبدلت حتى ان يقفوا على باب مغاره على بابا وان وصلوا للحكم سينشق منهم فريق يحارب الفريق الذى يحكم* 
*والشعب فى كل الاحوال سيكون الضحيه* 
*ضحيه الصراع على غنائم مغاره على بابا* 
*على فكره انا لاكرههم فهم مصريون ومسلمون ولكن اكره فكرهم التطلعى للحكم من اجل الدنيا*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *على فكره انا لاكرههم فهم مصريون ومسلمون ولكن اكره فكرهم التطلعى للحكم من اجل الدنيا* [/center]


أخي الفاضل أحمد .. بعيدا عن الإخوان .. وسواء هو يتطلعون للحكم أم لا .. سؤال :
هل التطلع للحكم جريمة تستحق الكراهية ؟
يعني أوباما مثلا وهو بيرشح نفسه في الانتخابات وبيقول للناس أنا الأصلح لحكم البلاد .. هل هو إنسان سئ ؟
هل البرادعي لما يفكر يرشح نفسه لحكم مصر .. هل له تطلعات شريرة ؟
هل الإسلام بيمنع حد من التطلع للحكم ؟؟
هل الدستور بيمنع حد من التطلع للحكم ؟؟
وأنا لما اقعد افكر مع نفسي في الفساد المستشري في البلاد .. والضياع اللي رايحة فيه .. واقول يااااااه ده انا لو باحكم البلد دي هاعمل واسوي .. هل انا كده إنسان مكروه ؟؟

الحقيقة دي بعض التساؤلات ثارت في خاطري لما قريت تعليقك .. مع اعتقادي بحقك المطلق انك تحب و تكره اللي انت عايزه .. بس قلت ممكن توضح لي بعض الأمور لو أجبت على التساؤلات دي .. وتقبل تحياتي  ::

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*اخى الصعيدى*
*الحكم فى مصر ليس تطلعا من اجل البلاد بل صراع من اجل المصالح الفرديه* 
*والنترك الماضى بكل مافيه والننتظر عشر او عشرون سنه يدينا ويديك ربنا العمر ونشوف الاحداث* 
*ربما تجيب السنوات عن الاسئله* 
*الطريق الى حكم مصر صراع شخصى وما نقدمه من شعرات خداع ليس الا* 
*مصر ليست امريكا* 
*امريكا تعددت الانظمه والحكام وتغيرت البرامج ولكن الهدف كان واحدا هو مصالح وطنهم فوق كل المصالح* 
*وشعب مصر ليس كشعب امريكا* 
*شعب امريكا يعرف ياخد حقه جيدا وله دستور قوى يمكنه يمكنه الاراده* 
*قارن بين من يصلون الى اى سلطه فى مصر وامريكا قارن السلوكيات والمد الوطنى والمد الشخصى*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *اخى الصعيدى*
> *الحكم فى مصر ليس تطلعا من اجل البلاد بل صراع من اجل المصالح الفرديه* 
> *والنترك الماضى بكل مافيه والننتظر عشر او عشرون سنه يدينا ويديك ربنا العمر ونشوف الاحداث* 
> *ربما تجيب السنوات عن الاسئله* 
> *الطريق الى حكم مصر صراع شخصى وما نقدمه من شعرات خداع ليس الا* 
> *مصر ليست امريكا* 
> *امريكا تعددت الانظمه والحكام وتغيرت البرامج ولكن الهدف كان واحدا هو مصالح وطنهم فوق كل المصالح* 
> *وشعب مصر ليس كشعب امريكا* 
> *شعب امريكا يعرف ياخد حقه جيدا وله دستور قوى يمكنه يمكنه الاراده* 
> *قارن بين من يصلون الى اى سلطه فى مصر وامريكا قارن السلوكيات والمد الوطنى والمد الشخصى*


أخي أحمد .. بقدر ما أسعدني ردك المهذب بقدر ما أحزنتني هذه العبارات :




> - الحكم فى مصر ليس تطلعا من اجل البلاد بل صراع من اجل المصالح الفرديه


يا أستاذ احمد .. هو احنا شفنا مين في الحكم من 60 سنة غير هذه المنظومة الفاسدة ؟؟؟ ازاي حكمنا على الآخرين واحنا ما جربناهمش في الحكم ؟؟




> - لنترك الماضى بكل مافيه والننتظر عشر او عشرون سنه يدينا ويديك ربنا العمر ونشوف الاحداث


هل ده فعلا الحل المناسب من وجهة نظرك ؟؟ .. وللا ده نوع من اليأس والإحباط من الواقع ؟؟




> شعب امريكا يعرف ياخد حقه جيدا وله دستور قوى يمكنه الاراده


و هل مش من حقنا نبقى زي شعب أمريكا في يوم من الأيام ؟؟ .. وليه ما يكونش صندوق الانتخاب هو الحكم ؟؟ .. ليه أيمن نور يخش السجن عشان رشح نفسه رئيس جمهورية ؟؟ .. ليه البرادعي يتهاجم عشان فكر يرتكب هذه الكبيرة ؟؟ .. ليه قيادات الإخوان يعتقلوا خوفا من وصولهم للحكم ؟؟ .. تساؤلات حقيقية أنا فعلا محتار فيها 




> قارن بين من يصلون الى اى سلطه فى مصر وامريكا قارن السلوكيات والمد الوطنى والمد الشخصى


- نفسي اعيش واشوف اليوم اللي اقدر اقارن فيه بين رئيس سابق ورئيس حالي .. وبين حزب كان بيشكل الحكومة .. وحزب جديد غير الحكومة .. لكن ما اقدرش اقارن بناء على كلام الجرايد ووسائل الإعلام .. صعب يا صديقي
أشكرك على سعة صدرك  ::

----------


## mriadh

> هل تؤيد وجود قواعد عسكرية امريكية فى الجزائر ؟!!! سؤال هام جدا .. 
> طيب هل تؤيد وجود قواعد عسكرية امريكية فى الكويت ؟؟ 
> هل تؤيد العلاقات العربية الاسرائلية الغير معلنة والمعلنه  ؟قطر والخليج العربى كله ..
> هل تؤيد ان تتحدث الشعوب العربية والحكومات عن اسرائيل ولا نرى لها اى رد فعل تجاه اسرائيل سوى الشجب والتنديد وتوجه كل غضبها المزيف تجاه مصر وتنسى ان اسرائيل المعتدى ... 
> هل تؤيد الا تقوم الدول العربية بحرب مع اسرائيل خشيا منها وتتناسا ان مصر هى الوحيدة التى حاربت ومع هذا كل سخافتها تطلق لمصر ... 
> 
> 
> لى عودة ...


أخي الصغير 

عندما قررت أمريكا تأسيس قيادة عسكرية إقليمية لإفريقيا طلبت رسميا من الجزائر أن تحتضن مقر القيادة، لكن الجزائر بفعل مواقفها الثابتة رفضت رفضا قاطعا مجرد التفاوض في الأمر، رغم أن أمريكا حاولت إفناع الطرف الجزائري بأنها ستكون مجرد إدراة على شكل ممثلية تشبه الممثليات الديبلوماسية، ولما عرضت أمريكا الأمر على دول المغرب العربي إجتمع الأعضاء وقرروا قرارا موحدا برفض الأمر جملة وتفصيلا واضطرت أمريكا أن تؤسس إدارتها في ألمانيا.

أما العلاقات العربية الإسرائيلية الغير معلنة فأنا كجزائري أرفضها كما ترفضها بلدي حكومة وشعبا، وأشك أنه توجد دولة عربية لديها علاقات سرية مع إسرائيل، 

آسف للأعضاء على انجرافي وراء أخي الصغير وخروجنا عن الموضوع، ولكن كان لا بد أن أصحح

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا أستاذ احمد .. هو احنا شفنا مين في الحكم من 60 سنة غير هذه المنظومة الفاسدة ؟؟؟ ازاي حكمنا على الآخرين واحنا ما جربناهمش في الحكم ؟؟
> 
> 
> هل ده فعلا الحل المناسب من وجهة نظرك ؟؟ .. وللا ده نوع من اليأس والإحباط من الواقع ؟؟
> 
> 
> و هل مش من حقنا نبقى زي شعب أمريكا في يوم من الأيام ؟؟ .. وليه ما يكونش صندوق الانتخاب هو الحكم ؟؟ .. ليه أيمن نور يخش السجن عشان رشح نفسه رئيس جمهورية ؟؟ .. ليه البرادعي يتهاجم عشان فكر يرتكب هذه الكبيرة ؟؟ .. ليه قيادات الإخوان يعتقلوا خوفا من وصولهم للحكم ؟؟ .. تساؤلات حقيقية أنا فعلا محتار فيها 
> 
> 
> ...


 

إييه الهنا اللى إحنا فيه
صعيدى ومن إسكندريه كمان
بتعمل إييه فى إسكندرية بقى
من أسبوعين قابلت ملياردير
رجل أعمال صعيدى
وبدأ حياته من الصفر
فى إسكندرية
عقبال أمالتك ياللي
أنت صعيدى
ومن إسكندرية
كمان
لما تبقى أنت كمان ملياردير
تبقى تفتكر أخوك الكبير
والله كلامك عسل وكله مفهوميه
ياللى أنت صعيدى
ومن إسكندرية
كمان

----------


## طائر الشرق

بين حماس وفتح 
و
الوطنى والاخوان

يا شعب لا تحزن

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أخي الصغير 
> 
> عندما قررت أمريكا تأسيس قيادة عسكرية إقليمية لإفريقيا طلبت رسميا من الجزائر أن تحتضن مقر القيادة، لكن الجزائر بفعل مواقفها الثابتة رفضت رفضا قاطعا مجرد التفاوض في الأمر، رغم أن أمريكا حاولت إفناع الطرف الجزائري بأنها ستكون مجرد إدراة على شكل ممثلية تشبه الممثليات الديبلوماسية، ولما عرضت أمريكا الأمر على دول المغرب العربي إجتمع الأعضاء وقرروا قرارا موحدا برفض الأمر جملة وتفصيلا واضطرت أمريكا أن تؤسس إدارتها في ألمانيا.
> 
> أما العلاقات العربية الإسرائيلية الغير معلنة فأنا كجزائري أرفضها كما ترفضها بلدي حكومة وشعبا، وأشك أنه توجد دولة عربية لديها علاقات سرية مع إسرائيل، 
> 
> آسف للأعضاء على انجرافي وراء أخي الصغير وخروجنا عن الموضوع، ولكن كان لا بد أن أصحح


اى مواقف تتحدث عنها بالنسبة للجزائر او اى دولة عربية
دا فى صلب الموضوع 
مش كل حاجة تبقى على مصر
ما تعرف بلدك عليها ايه وعلى قطر و البحرين والامارات والمغرب وتونس وموريتانيا كمان مش كل حاجة نفضل نقول كلام مرسل ومواقف ومش مواقف وكأننا ملائكة الجحيم  لانخطئ
اى دولة عربية معروف بعلاقتها بالكيان الصهيونى  السرية والعلنية على السواء , لذا لا تكن كالطفل الذى لا يعى شيئا بقولك الآتى



> وأشك أنه توجد دولة عربية لديها علاقات سرية مع إسرائيل


لانك بذلك تجعلنا نتأكد من امرين

اما انك لا تعى من السياسة العربية شيئا 
و
اما انك للاسف أتيت لاهداف تفسد تواجدك  الذى يحتاج للاصلاح منذ زمن بعد ما طرحت من اباطيل واكاذيب.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بين حماس وفتح 
> و
> الوطنى والاخوان
> 
> يا شعب لا تحزن


 
محتاره بين حماس وفتح
محتاره بين الوطنى والأخوان
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5HXBWaCPXw[/ame]

وهو المطلوب إثباته
أهو كده الكلام يا باشمهندس

----------


## the_chemist

> و هل لابد لمصر لأن حظها العاثر أوقعها ضمن دول المواجهة أن تترك أراضيها مستباحة لمن يشاء؟
> لا أنا و لا أنت نعلم دهاليز السياسة و ما تخفيه، و لكن إن أردت الحق بناءًا على ما يظهر أمامنا فمصر تعطي الكثير منذ زمن بعيد و مش عاجب و غيرها لا يعطي و يكتفي بالكلام و النقد و يظهر كالأبطال.


كلهم كما يقول القائل

أُسد عليّ وفي الحرب نعامة

هؤلاء هم العرب وحالهم مع مصر

----------


## فتى مصر

> أخي الصغير 
> 
> عندما قررت أمريكا تأسيس قيادة عسكرية إقليمية لإفريقيا طلبت رسميا من الجزائر أن تحتضن مقر القيادة، لكن الجزائر بفعل مواقفها الثابتة رفضت رفضا قاطعا مجرد التفاوض في الأمر، رغم أن أمريكا حاولت إفناع الطرف الجزائري بأنها ستكون مجرد إدراة على شكل ممثلية تشبه الممثليات الديبلوماسية، ولما عرضت أمريكا الأمر على دول المغرب العربي إجتمع الأعضاء وقرروا قرارا موحدا برفض الأمر جملة وتفصيلا واضطرت أمريكا أن تؤسس إدارتها في ألمانيا.
> 
> أما العلاقات العربية الإسرائيلية الغير معلنة فأنا كجزائري أرفضها كما ترفضها بلدي حكومة وشعبا، وأشك أنه توجد دولة عربية لديها علاقات سرية مع إسرائيل، 
> 
> آسف للأعضاء على انجرافي وراء أخي الصغير وخروجنا عن الموضوع، ولكن كان لا بد أن أصحح


انت عايش فى الدنيا يا حبيبى فى قوات امريكة عسكرية متحركة فى بلدكم الجزائر لو متعرفش دى مشكلتك ... اياك تكون مصدق حكاية ان حكومتك عربية وتساعد على القومية العربية ... اما علاقاتكم بفرنسا (العربية ) فحدث ولا حرج هههههههههه..
اما ان مفيش علاقات عربية اسرائلية غير معلنه فدا معناه انك بتزيف الحقائق وانك مش ممكن يعتد برأيك فى اى شئ ودا متوقع من الجزائريين ..

----------


## الصعيدي

> [CENTER]
> إييه الهنا اللى إحنا فيه
> صعيدى ومن إسكندريه كمان
> والله كلامك عسل وكله مفهوميه
> ياللى أنت صعيدى
> ومن إسكندرية
> كمان


*أشكرك د. جمال على تحيتك .. تقبل تحياتي أستاذي الفاضل*

----------


## ماهر يسري

السلام عليكم، قبل أن أرد، أريد فقط التأكد من مصادر موثوقة و محترمة لوجود ما يدعيه العرب و اليهود حول ما يسمى ب"جدار صلب تحت الأرض"، لإن إسرائيل نفسها فشلت في بناؤه، فكيف بمصر التي لا يكفيها إنتاجها من الفولاذ لصنع سيارة مدرعة؟

و أتمنى عدم الإتيان بمصادر فاسقة

----------


## الصعيدي

> السلام عليكم، قبل أن أرد، أريد فقط التأكد من مصادر موثوقة و محترمة لوجود ما يدعيه العرب و اليهود حول ما يسمى ب"جدار صلب تحت الأرض"، لإن إسرائيل نفسها فشلت في بناؤه، فكيف بمصر التي لا يكفيها إنتاجها من الفولاذ لصنع سيارة مدرعة؟
> 
> و أتمنى عدم الإتيان بمصادر فاسقة


أشكرك أخي ماهر لاهتمامك بالبحث عن الحقيقة ..  :f2: 
المشاركة رقم 21 (أعلى الصفحة) هي عبارة عن مقال للأستاذ فهمي هويدي ( أعتقد أنه مصدر موثوق ) .. يوضح فيه أن الجدار صناعة أمريكية تصنيعا وتمويلا وتنفيذا .. وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## علاء زين الدين

جريمة ضد الإنسانية .. بل وخيانة لله ورسوله والمؤمنين. 
لا ينفع الإنكار مع هذه الأفعال المشينة وأضعف الإيمان أن نتبرأ منها حتى لا ترتكب باسمنا.
لذلك تخجلني نسبة المؤيدين.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> جريمة ضد الإنسانية .. بل وخيانة لله ورسوله والمؤمنين. 
> لا ينفع الإنكار مع هذه الأفعال المشينة وأضعف الإيمان أن نتبرأ منه حتى لا ترتكب باسمنا.
> لذلك تخجلني نسبة المؤيدين.


 
*من أقوال عمرو موسى :*

*الأمور بين مصر والجزائر "فلتت" ... وأشعر أن "الهيافة والهشاشة" أصبحت إحدى سمات مجتمعاتنا*

*الذين يقولون "بلا قومية بلا عروبة"...يتجاهلون مصالح مشتركة بــ "الورقة والقلم"*


المصرى اليوم بتاريخ الخميس 24 ديسمبر 2009
 
*والآن فلتسرعى* 
*أيتها الأقلام* 
*الهايفة والهشة*
*لنهش جسد وعرض*
*عمرو موسى!*

----------


## الصعيدي

> طب ماهو في مشكلة يا دكتور جمال ان كل المصايب هاتحصل هناك مصر هى السبب بالجدار او من غيره مصر هى السبب احنا عايشين 25 سنة من ايام النكبة ومصر هى السبب برضه فى كل حاجة
> ثم حضرتك عاوز تفهمنى ان الجدار دا هايكون السبب فى مصيبة القدس وفلسطين
> دا جوا فلسطين نفسها مصيبتين انقح من بعض 
> فتح وحماس والاتنين طحنين الشعب فى وسطهم زى الوطنى والاخوان فى مصر مجرد مصالح سياسية مكتسبة والشعب يروح فى الوبا
> مشكلة الجدار مش هى لب الموضوع ولا هى لب الخناقة بين فتح وحماس اللى سببوا المشكلة دى كلها والا كانت فلسطين زمانها  استقلت و طلعت من الاحتلال 
> صح ولا انا غلط يا دكتور؟


مرحبا هيثم .. صباح العسل عليك وعلى بودو  :f: 
الحقيقة أنا ما كنتش ناوي أرد على المشاركين .. وندخل في نقاش وجدال .. ويكفي إني أعرض وجهة نظري وخلاص .. ولكن .......
هزتني جدا كلمة الأستاذ علاء زين الدين عن خجله من نسبة المؤيدين لبناء الجدار
ومع اعتقادي بحرية الرأي .. ومن شاء فليؤيد .. ومن شاء فليعارض .. لكن حسيت إن من واجبي تنبيه أصحاب الرأي المؤيد لبناء الجدار إلى بعض الحقائق .. فقط من باب الحب لكل الزملاء .. هذا الحب الذي من أبسط مظاهره النصح في الله .. ده إذا كان فعلا الحب الحقيقي .. مش بتاع كمنننة  :: :
بعيدا يا هيثم عن فتح وحماس .. والوطني والإخوان .. وإن كان من الواضح إني هادخل في نقاشات حول هذه المواضيع قريبا
وبعيدا عن دور مصر الرائد .. والتاريخي .. والعظيم .. الذي لا يزايد عليه أحد .. في نصرة القضية الفلسطينية .. ومد يد العون للإخوة الفلسطينيين .. إخوة الدين .. والعقيدة .. والعروبة .. واللغة .. والجوار
وبعيدا عن العرب .. والحكام العرب .. والدول العربية .. والعربية الكارو .. والعربية اليد  ::  .. وكل ما يدور في الكواليس العربي تجاه مصر
بعيدا عن كل هذا .. ما حدش هيتكلم هنا عن إن مصر تحارب عشان فلسطين .. ولا إن مصر تبعت سلاح لفلسطين
ولكن خلينا نتكلم عن أبسط أدوار الإنسانية والآدمية .. في فتح المعابر .. وتسهيل مرور الغذاء والدواء .. وما نبقاش احنا بنقوم بدور أسوأ من دور اليهود اللي محاصرينهم من الناحية التانية
والأهم من كده غض الطرف في تجهيز الفلسطينيين بالسلاح لتحرير فلسطين .. ما يبقاش اسمه تهريب سلاح .. يبقى اسمه تجهيز وإعداد أهل فلسطين .. بطريقتهم الخاصة ومالناش دعوة بيعملوها ازاي .. ده اذا كان إسرائيل ما قدرتش تقتحم غزة وهم معاهم الأسلحة البدائية دي .. أمال لو مسلحين صح بقى هيبقى الحال إيه ؟؟
أتمنى إننا ما نكونش من الناس اللي بيعتقدوا إن مصلحة مصر الاستراتيجية هي مع إسرائيل .. لإن ده وهم .. وخدعة كبيرة .. وبسببها احنا بنصالح من يصالح اسرائيل ونعادي من يعادي إسرائيل ومش معقول ينتهي بنا الحال إلى ذلك  
وتقبل تحياتي أخي هيثم ..  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> فداك نفسى يا مصر ... 
> وانا هنا بالمرصاد لكل من يتجرأ ويتكلم عن مصر ..


أهلا بك أخي فتى مصر .. تسعدني جدا وطنيتك .. وحماسك الجارف تجاه كل ما هو مصري  :2: 
و أحب أوضح هنا إن الاعتراض على بناء الجدار مش كلمة ضد مصر .. وإنما ضد قرار أخدته الحكومة المصرية .. وهي حكومة غير منزهة عن الخطأ .. فهي تصيب وتخطئ شأنها شأن كل البشر .. وإن كان يعني بقالها فترة بتخطئ بس  :king:  .. بس وماله شوية شوية  :2: 
ياريت لو نقعد مع نفسنا بهدوء ونحسب الأمور بالعقل والمنطق
زعلانين من قيادات فلسطين .. ماشي .. بس ليه الشعب الغلبان هناك يدفع التمن ؟؟
زعلانين من العرب اللي بيشتموا مصر .. طيب هل ده يخلينا نتخلى عن دورنا الوطني والعربي والإسلامي مع إخواننا العزل المحاصرين هناك ؟؟
الناس هناك عايشة على البضائع اللي جاية من الأنفاق .. ليه نقفل عليهم منافذ الحياة ؟؟ مين يتحمل يتحاسب يوم القيامة على الكلام ده ؟؟
الحل الوحيد الذي المجتمع الدولي (والحكومة المصرية للأسف من ضمنه) عايز يفرضه على أهل غزة هو الرضوخ والخضوع للإرادة الإسرائيلية .. وإلقاء السلاح وإنهاء المقاومة .. وكده يفكوا الحصار .. وتعيش غزة في النعيم المقيم .. بعد تقديم آيات الذل والخضوع لناتنياهو وبيريز .. هل ده حل يرضيك ؟؟
تقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> نعم أوافق فالجدار لايضر احد ولكنه يفيد مصر في الحفاظ على حدودها من الإختراقات والمؤامرات كما ان الجدار لايعني اغلاق الحدود لكنه يعني تامينها والإبقاء على الحدود الشرعية المعتادة بين الدول من خلال المعابر والبوابات وهذا الجدار تاخر كثيرا وسمح للمهربين وتجار المخدرات ومن يتاجرون بازمات الشعوب في تهديد الامن القومي المصري والأخوة الفلسطينين ومن يريدون الدخول لمصر فهناك طرق شرعية تحافظ على سيادة الدولة المصرية على اراضيها وحودها ولايمكن لأحد أن يزايد على دور مصر في القضية الفلسطينية إنما الخبثاء والأفاقين يستغلون أى حدث لتشويه صورة مصر .


أخي الكريم warrior ...  :: 
طبعا الجدار لو فعلا لا يضر أحد يبقى ما فيش مشكلة .. ولكن الواقع أنه يضر الجميع
لا يخفى عليك إن الإدارة المصرية تغلق المعابر مع قطاع غزة منذ مدة .. وهي بهذا للأسف تشارك في حصار وتجويع الشعب الفلسطيني .. بحسن نية أو سوء نية ولكن للأسف هو ده الواقع والمحصلة النهائية لغلق المعابر .. مرضى بيموتوا من قلة الدواء .. ناس محتاجة للسفر لعمليات جراحية يموتوا بسبب منعهم من السفر .. المعابر لا تمرر الغذاء .. القوافل الإغاثية من مصر وأوروبا وكل العالم المتحضر الذي يشعر بنكبة غزة لا يسمح لهذه القوافل بالمرور إلا بشق الأنفس .. ليه كل ده .. ليه الإصرار على القضاء على حياة الناس هناك .. وما ينفعش نقول واحنا مالنا .. ما ينفعش .. لإنهم إخوة لنا .. وبني آدمين .. وديننا دين الرحمة والعدل
ولإن الوضع بالشكل ده فالناس هناك لجأت للأنفاق لاستمرار الحياة هناك مع ما فيها من مشقة وخطورة .. نقوم بهذا الجدار نقفل آخر نسمة من نسمات الحياة عليهم ؟؟
هذا الجدار لا يحمي الحدود .. بل الواقع أنه يحمي اليهود .. ولا يمكن أن يكون دورنا هو حماية اليهود في هذا العصر 
وتقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

زى ما قلت قبل كدا يا ابو يحيى انها مش قضية جدار او غيره ودى قضية اكبر من كدا بكتير 
دى قضية كل واحد بيلعب فيها لمصلحته
وسواء اجخلت السيد علاء نسبة المؤيدين ام افرحته فهذا شأنه الخاص وعليه مثلما طالب البعض باحترام رايه وتوجهه فليوجه الاحترام لتوجه الاخرين الذين طالما وجهوا له لسان الاحترام والادب رغم تؤييده للشيعة ومضادين للدولة المصرية التى يعيش فى كنفها.
اتمنى بالطبع ان لا يسير على نهج من فعلوها سابقا والتحدث معى على انى اصغره ب34 عاما فقد سمئت من تلك المبررات الساذجة الهادفة الى اقناع العقول المطلعة على ما اشارك به الى تمييع وتسفيه ما اطرح ,أأنف ان ادخل جدلا فيها .
وكما اسلفت ان القضية ليست جدارا وليست مصرية فحسب وإن كانت مصرية فليغرب العرب جميعا عن وجوهنا ويتركونا نفعل ما نشاء وان كانت عربية فليهم كل منهم بعتاده ويضرب سفارت الكيان الصهيونى بالمتفجرات ويأتى شاكرا  يعبر حدود دولته ويدخل من اى حدود شاء ليحرر بيت المقدس , اما ان تظل الامور كما كانت سابقا والحديث عن مصر وحدها فهذا شأن احمق التصور.
ولا اعتقد ان احدا هنا يخالفنى الرأى بأن القضية الفلسطينية تعانى فى الاساس من الداخل وان متناطحى السلطة فيها هما السبب الرئيسى فى جعلها تخبو شيئا فشيئا.
ولا اعتقد ايضا ان احد ما  يخالفنى الرأى فى كون العرب والمسلمين اجمعين جعلو القضية الفلسطينية كذلك وابتعدوا عنها كثيرا محاولين وصم  عارهم فيها بمصر  فهو شيئا لا اجد فيه غضاضة من قولى انهم كالنعامات دافنين رؤوسهم فى الرمال فى اى شائك حدث بتلك القضية.
زاحدنا لا يتمنى مساعدة الفلسطينين بالعتاد والمؤن ولكن على مدار عقود  على الجميع ان ينتبه ان الكثير من المشاكل صدرت لمصر من الانفاق من بين مخدرات وسلاح وصلت لمصر وحدثت من الكثير من الاعمال الارهابية داخل البلاد ولا ننسى اخر الاحداث فى اكتشاف الخلية الارهابية التى نظمها حزب الله بمصر وكانت على مبرر المقاومة  التى تغير ابناؤها فى فلسطين واصبح قادتهم حتى اكون اكثر انصافا مجرد باحثين عن لذات السلطة  وخمور قيادة الشعب .
لذا فإن الحديث  عن  التخلى ورفض مساعدة الفلسطينين امر غير مقبول بالمرة و محاولة بث روح الخيانة  والكبر فى هؤلاء المصريين المحاولين الحفاظ على امن وسلامة بلادهم.
فى امان الله

----------


## الصاعق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصعيدي
					

أخي الكريم warrior ... 


*


> *طبعا الجدار لو فعلا لا يضر أحد يبقى ما فيش مشكلة .. ولكن الواقع أنه يضر الجميع*
> *لا يخفى عليك إن الإدارة المصرية تغلق المعابر مع قطاع غزة منذ مدة .. وهي بهذا للأسف تشارك في حصار وتجويع الشعب الفلسطيني .. بحسن نية أو سوء نية ولكن للأسف هو ده الواقع والمحصلة النهائية لغلق المعابر .. مرضى بيموتوا من قلة الدواء .. ناس محتاجة للسفر لعمليات جراحية يموتوا بسبب منعهم من السفر .. المعابر لا تمرر الغذاء .. القوافل الإغاثية من مصر وأوروبا وكل العالم المتحضر الذي يشعر بنكبة غزة لا يسمح لهذه القوافل بالمرور إلا بشق الأنفس .. ليه كل ده .. ليه الإصرار على القضاء على حياة الناس هناك .. وما ينفعش نقول واحنا مالنا .. ما ينفعش .. لإنهم إخوة لنا .. وبني آدمين .. وديننا دين الرحمة والعدل*
> *ولإن الوضع بالشكل ده فالناس هناك لجأت للأنفاق لاستمرار الحياة هناك مع ما فيها من مشقة وخطورة .. نقوم بهذا الجدار نقفل آخر نسمة من نسمات الحياة عليهم ؟؟*
> *هذا الجدار لا يحمي الحدود .. بل الواقع أنه يحمي اليهود .. ولا يمكن أن يكون دورنا هو حماية اليهود في هذا العصر* 
> *وتقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم*




*أخي العزيز*

*مرحباً بعودتك النشيطة إلى المنتدى وأرجو ألا تطول غيبتك علينا.*

*هذه القضية ليست بسيطة كما تبدو، فأطراف الصراع فيها بينهم مصالح مشتركة، ولكنهم دخلوا مع بعضهم في تحدي إرادات.*

*الحكومة المصرية أعلنت في البداية أنها مستعدة لفتح المعبر إذا عاد الحرس الرئاسي إلى المعبر لأن هذا هو شرط عودة المراقبين الأوربيين. وحماس كانت ترفض هذا الشرط وترى أن السيطرة على المعبر من حقها، ثم ظهرت صيغة الحل التوافقي في السيطرة على المعبر والتي فشلت المفاواضات بشأنها لأ حماس أيضاً رأت أن دورها أقل مما تبغيه.*

*والحكومة المصرية لأسباب كثيرة تعتبر أن ما تقوم به حماس هو لي ذراع لها، كما أن القائمين على الحركة قاموا بعدد من الإجراءات المتهورة والتي أثارت حفيظة النظام المصري وبعضها أثار الشعب المصري أيضاً مثل حادث اقتحام الحدود المصرية والتلويح بتكراره.*

*ونظراً لانقطاع شعرة معاوية بين الحكومة المصرية وحماس فإن الحكومة المصرية الأن وبعد رفض حماس للحول التوافقية التي طرحتها يبدو أنه قررت أن تضغط عليها بشكل واضح.*

*إن الطرفين يشدون طرف الحبل والحبل ذاته هو شعب غزة، والطرف الأكثر حرصاً على مصحلة هذا الشعب سيفلت الحبل أولاً. وليس سراً أن الحكومة المصرية على الأغلب لن تكون هذا الطرف.*

*ربما إدارة المعبر من قبل حماس هو مكسب مبالغ في تقديره من قبل هذا الفصيل إذا ما قورن بالمشاكل الذي يتسبب بها تمسكهم بهذا المطلب يا صديقي، أعتقد أنهم نم الواجب عليهم أن يكونوا أكثر حرصاً على مصلحة شعبهم أكثر من حرصهم على مكاسبهم السياسية، وكذلك عليهم ألا يراهنوا على النظرة "الإنسانية" للحكومة المصرية ناحية شعب غزة - الطرف الوحيد الذي يدفع الثمن- إذ أن تعامل هذه الحكومة ذاتها مع شعبها نفسه لا يتصف بتلك الـ "الإنسانية " في العديد من الحالات الأخرى.*

*ودعني أخبرك أنه لا يوجد طرف واحد في هذه اللعبة " نظيف " من فتح التي استشرى فيها الفساد الإداري إلى حماس الحريصة على السلطة أكثر من أي شئ إلى الحكومة المصرية التي تتعامل مع ملف غزة من وجهة النظر الأمنية كأولوية أولى.*

*وأعود وأقول، الطرف الأكثر حرصاً على شعب غزة هو من سيتنازل عن مكتسباته السياسية التي ينشدها في قضية معبر رفح، ودعني أكرر أنه من المستبعد جداً أن تكون الحكومة المصرية هي هذا الطرف، خاصة في ظل حالة التحالف بين إيران وحزب الله وحماس والحالة العدائية السادئة حالياً بين مصر وإيران وحزب الله.*

*ربما يكمن الحل في طهران*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*



ودعني أخبرك أنه لا يوجد طرف واحد في هذه اللعبة " نظيف " من فتح التي استشرى فيها الفساد الإداري إلى حماس الحريصة على السلطة أكثر من أي شئ إلى الحكومة المصرية التي تتعامل مع ملف غزة من وجهة النظر الأمنية كأولوية أولى.


*
عندك حق فعلا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *والحالة العدائية السادئة حالياً بين مصر وإيران وحزب الله.*
> 
> *ربما يكمن الحل في طهران*


 
 :f2: عزيزى الصاعق
للأسف معلوماتك بخصوص هذا الشأن متأخرة بعض الشئ ....

أنظر جيدا لتاريخ نشر الخبر


*«لاريجانى» ينفى ارتباط زيارته بجولة «مبارك» الخليجية وتوقيع اتفاقية لإنشاء غرفة تجارية بين مصر وإيران* 



تصوير - حسام فضل
لاريجانى أثناء توقيع إتفاقية إنشاء الغرفة التجارية المشتركة 

*كتب* ناجى عبدالعزيز ومحمد عبدالقادر وداليا عثمان، ووكالات ٢٣/ ١٢/ ٢٠٠٩


نفى رئيس البرلمان الإيرانى، على لاريجانى، ارتباط توقيت زيارته بجولة خليجية بدأها الرئيس حسنى مبارك أمس الأول، واصفاً علاقة إيران مع دول الخليج بأنها جيدة. 
وقال، فى مؤتمر صحفى، مساء أمس الأول، إنه لم ينقل أى رسائل للرئيس مبارك من نظيره الإيرانى محمود أحمدى نجاد خلال اجتماعه به يوم الأحد الماضى.
وأكد لاريجانى أن إسرائيل هى العدو الرئيسى للعالم الإسلامى، وأن إيران ومصر لهما نفس الاستراتيجية فيما يتعلق بالقضية الفلسطينية لكنهما تتبنيان طرقاً مختلفة فى التنفيذ.
وشهدت العلاقات الاقتصادية بين البلدين تقارباً مفاجئاً، أمس، بتوقيع اتفاقية إنشاء غرفة تجارية مشتركة، بحضور لاريجانى، الذى قال لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن وفداً برلمانياً مصرياً برئاسة سرور سيزور طهران قريباً. وأضاف أن ملايين السياح الإيرانيين يرغبون فى زيارة الأماكن المقدسة للشيعة فى مصر.


من المصرى اليوم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بمناسبة الخبر التالى:




> من الشروق المصريه..
> 
> *حملة أوروبية تدعو إلى مقاطعة البضائع المصرية ردا على الجدار الفولاذي*
> 
> *آخر تحديث: الاربعاء 23 ديسمبر 2009 4:37 م بتوقيت القاهرة*
> 
> أعلنت الحملة الأوروبية لرفع الحصار عن قطاع غزة يوم الأربعاء إن عددا من النشطاء الأوروبيين يعتزمون إطلاق حملة في عموم القارة الأوروبية لمقاطعة حركة السياحة إلى مصر والمنتجات المصرية. 
> 
> وذكرت الحملة في بيان صحفي أن هذا الموقف جاء في أعقاب "إصرار القاهرة على بناء الجدار الفولاذي" بطول الحدود مع قطاع غزة، في الوقت الذي ترفض فيه فتح معبر رفح الذي يعتبر "شريان الحياة" لمليون ونصف المليون إنسان فلسطيني. 
> ...


 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alnoobi 
> 
> _هأووو ... يضربوا دماغهم في ستين حيطة إحنا لا عندنا منتجات و لا بضائع_


 


بس عندك سياحة 
يا راجل يا نووووبى يا طيب
وقال إييه إحنا كنا حنقاطع بضائع
سويسرا علشان حظر بناء المآذن
وكنا حنعارض الدنمارك علشان الإساءة للرسول
أهما اللى حيقاطعونا
علشان خاطر حكومتنا الرشيدة
وجدراها الفولاذى 

حكومتنا الفولاذية العملاقة تنظر إلى غزة الضعيفة
والراجل أبو برنيطه هو ممثل حكومة الإحتلال الإسرائيلى 



وياخوفى على الجدار ده
من الصدأ والتآكل 
 
 
ولو حكومتنا مزنوقه فى المشكلة ديت
حد يقول لحكومتنا الرشيدة
إن الحل عند الدكتور جمال الشربينى
خبير التآكل والحماية بشركة أرامكو السعودية
سابقا 

__________________

[ame="http://www.egyptianoasis.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30096"][/ame]
[ame="http://www.egyptianoasis.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30165"]هكذا رأيت الحياة بعينى الثالثة[/ame]

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

أنا طبعا مع الجدار العازل المصرى ضد هؤلاء السفلة الكلاب 
هؤلاء الذين يعادون أرق شعب على ظهر البسيطة 
هؤلاء الذين يبحثون عن قتل الشعب اليهودى الموجود على أرضه التاريخية والتى حاول الغزاويون اللصوص أن يسرقوها لكننا ونحن مصر الشريفة الطيبة لابد أن نقبض بيد من حديد على يد كل لص 
هات يامحمد الإيد الحديد الكبيرة من عندك علشان نضرب بيها يا بنى 






ان لصوص الحضارة الفلسطينيون هؤلاء يريدون أن يقوضوا يد احضارة والرحمة والانسانية التى علمتها اليهودية والفكر الصهيونى للعالم 
لذلك وجب علينا أن نحمى الضعفاء 



لقد أساء أجدادنا التعامل مع هؤلاء الطيبون من أبناء سيدنا يعقوب 
وأرجوا ألا يسميهم أحد بلصوص الذهب 
فهذة أكيد كذبة يتهمهم بها أعدائهم دون وجود أى دليل 
يا سادة اليهود أقرب لنا من هؤلاء الفلسطينيون 
لأنهم من أصل عراقى أما الفلسطينيين فهم من أصل فلسطينى وهم جاؤوا قبل اليهود بألآف السنين فعلا لكن علينا أن نؤمن بالحق التاريخى للغلابة والمساكين 


يا سادة ان أهل غزة لو فتحنا لهم أى مخرج سيأتون بالمتفجرات ويقتلون بها أطفالا رضع يهود وسيطلقون قنابل محرمة دوليا من طائراتهم الورقية التى يطيرها أبنائهم فوق بيوت الأمنين اليهود فى أرضهم التاريخية 



علينا أن نقتل كل فلسطينى كى ينعم عبيدنا السابقين 



أهو برضك اسمها علاقة قديمة وعيش وملح 

ويجعله عامر والشالوم عليكم ورخمتى الياهوووو

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*لأننى ضد الحدود الوهمية التى قسم بها الغرب بلادنا العربية
وبعد مرور السنوات أزالوا كل الحدود فى أوروبا لتصبح القارة بلد واحدة
وشاهدنا بأعيننا كيفية هدمهم لسور برلين
بينما نبحث نحن عن مزيد من الإنشقاق والإنشطار والتفكك
والجدار ده سبة ستظل محفورة على جبين اللانظام المصرى العميل
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لأننى ضد الحدود الوهمية التى قسم بها الغرب بلادنا العربية
> وبعد مرور السنوات أزالوا كل الحدود فى أوروبا لتصبح القارة بلد واحدة
> وشاهدنا بأعيننا كيفية هدمهم لسور برلين
> بينما نبحث نحن عن مزيد من الإنشقاق والإنشطار والتفكك
> والجدار ده سبة ستظل محفورة على جبين اللانظام المصرى العميل
> 
> *


أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
أسمح لى أن أختلف معك
فى تعبير
اللانظام
والأنظمة على روؤسها تقع
وتصنف
نظام حكم مدنى
نظام حكم عسكرى
نظام حكم بوليسى
نظام حكم برلمانى
نظام حكم رئاسى
نظام حكم ديكتاتورى
نظام حكم ديمقراطى
نظام حكم فاشل
نظام حكم عائلى
ونظام الحكم فى مصر
غلط تقول أنه
* اللانظام المصرى العميل
هو خليط من الأنظمة التالية
عائلى أتوكراتى بوليسى عسكرى وطنى ديمقراطى
على الطريقة المصرية!

**بمعنى كشرى بالتقلية بس ناقصه 
العدس والمكرونه والحمص 
والشطيطة والتقلية*
*يعنى حاجه كده ماسخه 
وحامضه وملهاش طعم*


زى ما تقول كده ضحكوا علينا 
وجابولنا طبق كشرى فاضى!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
> أسمح لى أن أختلف معك
> فى تعبير
> اللانظام
> والأنظمة على روؤسها تقع
> وتصنف
> نظام حكم مدنى
> نظام حكم عسكرى
> نظام حكم بوليسى
> ...


*حضرتك عندك كل الحق 
جابوا لنا طبق فاضى
وقالوا لنا إن (خلو الأطباق) ظاهرة عالمية..
وإن الحزب الفلانى عايز يغير الطبق بطبق مستورد أصغر حجما..والجماعة العلانية عايزة تستولى على الحكم وها تكسر الطبق الفاضى بتاعنا..
وبيحاولوا يقنعونا إننا أكلنا وشبعنا و مستنيين الكمالة كمان..
طيب زمان كانوا بيقولوا لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت المعركة وكانت الناس ساكتة..
دلوقتى لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الإنبطاح والخنوع والمذلة لغير الله
وكل ده وأغنية سهير البارونى لسة بترن فى الودان
((وأنا عاملة نفسى نايمة وأنا عاملة نفسى نايمة))*

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا استاذ احمد ناصر

سؤال 

هل فى رأيك ان الحل هو فتح الحدود على الغارب ؟ ام ماهو الحل ؟

المشكلة ان ماحدش بيعجبه العجب والله وبنيجى فى الاخر بنلاقى نفسنا مع اتخاذ القرار
هل احنا للدرجة دى فشلنا فى توقع نتائج القرارات حتى رغم ان المنطق بيقول على اهميتها .

الموضوع لا يتعلق بخيانة القضية الفلسطينة ومن العيب  فعلا اتهام حد من الاعضاء المؤيدين للجدار بتلك التهمة  .اليس كذلك؟؟!
الكل يبحث عن المصلحة الوطنية للدولة المصرية وهو شئ  محمود  يجب ان نعيه
اما ان تصعد بعض الاطراف لتبحث عن  مساوئ الدولة المصرية فى اى قضية فهو شئ غير منطقى بالمرة 
ونحن ندرس قضية معينة وفقط.
نسأل الله السلامة لمصر من كل سوء
فى امان الله

----------


## atefhelal

قال أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه 

*"رحم الله امرءاً أهدى إلينا عيوبنا"*
دخل أحد زملاء القاعة تعليقا على المعترضين على الجدار العازل قائلا : "من هنا أقولها صراحة وعلنا والمنتدى مليئ بالأعضاء غير المصريين ... " .. ثم كتب بلون الدم : *"* *فداك نفسى يامصر ... وأنا هنا بالمرصاد لكل من يتجرأ ويتكلم عن مصر "*

وللأسف الشديد أن بعض الزملاء فى بعض الموضوعات بالقاعة  أراهم حين لايملكون الحجة والإقناع فى الرد على رأى مخالف لرأيهم فى شأن مايجرى بمصر أو فى شأن قرار لحكومة مصر انتقده البعض وعابه ، يسارعون بانفعال ظاهر باتهام صاحبه بأنه يسيئ للشعب المصرى ويشوه صورة مصر .. وهذا النوع من المنفعلين يتميز بالتعصب لرأيه وبالتسلط ورفض الآخر وإرهابه فكريا دون أن يشارك برأى حصيف خال من الخلل ليدافع به عن حكومة مصر وقراراتها  فى شأن من الشؤون .. 

حكومة مصر ياسادة ليست سوى تنظيم مؤسسى موظف لخدمة شعب مصر ولتحقيق مصالحه وأمنه وليس هو مصر أرضا وتاريخا وشعبا ... وأى موظف كما نعلم هو معرض للنقد والتوجيه ، وقد يتعرض للجزاء إن أخل بواجباته الوظيفية بدءاً بعقوبة التنبيه ولفت النظر وانتهاءاً بالفصل من الخدمة من الناحية الإدارية . وإن ارتكب هذا الموظف فعلا فاضحا أو مخلا بالشرف أو الأمانة قد يعاقب بعد إدانته بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو حتى بالإعدام ... وفى جميع الأحوال لاتعتبر إدانته إدانة لمصر أو لشعب مصر . وقد يتحدث زميل فى مشاركة له أو موضوع قائلا على سبيل المثال " أن مصر اتخذت قرارا فى شأن كذا وهو قرار معيب"  فيجب أن نفهم من قوله أن حكومة مصر أو حاكمها هو الذى اتخذ هذا القرار وأن هذا العيب هو صفة لقراره وليس صفة لمصر .. كما يجب أن نفهم أيضا وبوضوح أن شعب مصر فى وضعه الحالى ليس سيدا لمصلحته على أرض مصر .. فلم يذهب لإنتخابات الرئاسة الأخيرة سوى 25% من المواطنين الذين لهم حق التصويت ولم يفز الرئيس بكامل أصواتهم طبقا لبيانات وزارة الداخلية المصرية  .. أى أن هناك إحجام من الشعب على المشاركة السياسية لعدم ثقته بنزاهتها أو لعدم نضج الشعب سياسيا طبقا لما قاله نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر فى أحد تصريحاته ، أى أن حاكم مصر لايمثل الشعب بكامل طبقاته أو حتى بأغلبية مقبولة من طبقاته ، فإن صدر منه قرارا معيبا ، فإن العيب يخصه وحده ويخص القلة التى انتخبته ولاينسحب  ذلك على شعب مصر بكامله ... 

وبالنسبة لتصريحات نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر التى أشرت إليها قبل ، فقد قال نظيف بالحرف الواحد فى 31 أكتوبر 2006 فى تصريحات له لوكالة رويترز للأنباء : " إن الشعب المصرى غير ناضج سياسيا ، وأن عليه أن ينضج قبل إقامة نظام ديموقراطى كامل ... " . لاحظوا هنا أن نظيف يتهم الشعب المصرى كاملا بعدم النضج وكأنه شعب طائش لايعقل ولوكالة أجنبية وأمام العالم كله ، وقد نقلت هذا التصريح فى وقته بأحد موضوعات قاعة السياسة فلم يهتز أحد غاضبا أو ثائرا لإهانة شعب مصر بالكامل وهى إهانة تعادل إهانة مصر .. وأتذكر أنى قلت وقتها معلقا على قول نظيف - بأن الشعب عليه أن ينضج قبل إقامة نظام ديموقراطى -   قلت : هل الشعوب تنضج كده من نفسها وهى تعيش تحت قهر وفقر وتهميش متعمد وقانون أبدى للطوارئ وجهل وانهيار فى منظومة التعليم  ، وهل لايقرأ نظيف أو غيره من حكام مصر تاريخ شعب مصر الذى تمتد حضارته إلى 7 آلاف عام ، ولايعرف أشياء كثيرة مما يحدث فى العالم الآن ، هل سمع نظيف مثلا عن عبقرى إسمه مهاتير محمد الذى نجح فى خلال 22 عاما فقط فى أن يحول ماليزيا من دولة معدمة عانت لسنوات طويلة من صراع طائفى وعرقى خطير ، إلى دولة متقدمة صناعيا وتكنولوجيا حتى أصبحت نمرا اقتصاديا يحسب لها ألف حساب .. ولو قرأ حكام مصر تاريخ الشعب المصرى الحديث ، لعلموا أن حاكما جاء من خارج مصر ومن خارج شعبها إسمه محمد على باشا اعتمد على قدرات هذا الشعب ونجح به فى أقل من 25 عاما فى أن ينقل مصر من مصاف الدول المعدمة إلى إمبراطورية متسعة تمتد من شمال سوريا حتى جنوب السودان .. الشعب المصرى لايعيبه شيئا على الإطلاق ، وكل عيوبه التى أصابته هى من عيوب حكامه وتسلطهم ، ويمكن أن يشفى منها سريعا عن طريق صحوة جادة ومستنيرة من بعض أفراده المخلصين .

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا سيد\ عاطف
لا عجب فى ذلك فأى امر يحمل الصواب والخطأ والافراد والحكومات والاحزاب ليست منزهة عن الخطأ ولا ينكر ذلك احد, لكن ما يعنينا هنا هو ذلك الامل المنفرد بفتح الحدود وكأن  القضية الفلسطينية قد حيزت بحذافيرها فى فتح المعبر وغيره.
والجدار نفسه لو كان متواجدا من الاصل فلا يختص بمعبر رفح الحدودى مع قطاع غزة  ولكن يختص بباقى المناطق التى يسهل على المتسللين من الدخول اليها دون رقابة هذا على حد علمى وعلى حد ما يتوجب المنطق ان يفهمه , ما يجعلنى اشعر بالتعجب هنا هو نظرة السخط على كل امر  من الدولة المصرية  وكأن ذلك النظام هو الكيان الصهيونى الذى يقتل ويشرد هناك , والقضية ليست كذلك.
النظام له مساوئه و يتعرض لها الجميع بحسب رؤيته ومن حق اى طرف ان يرد وانت  من تتحكم فى ذلك بصفتك الادارية هنا.
هل فى رأيك القضية الفلسطينية مجرد حدود؟ ام ماذا؟
 :Dry: 
فى امان الله

----------


## الصاعق

> عزيزى الصاعق
> للأسف معلوماتك بخصوص هذا الشأن متأخرة بعض الشئ ....
> 
> أنظر جيدا لتاريخ نشر الخبر
> 
> 
> *«لاريجانى» ينفى ارتباط زيارته بجولة «مبارك» الخليجية وتوقيع اتفاقية لإنشاء غرفة تجارية بين مصر وإيران* 
> 
> 
> ...


*لا يا دكتور جمال أنا متابع جيداً للحداث الأخيرة ولهذا قلت إن الحل قد يمر بطهران، المنظمات المسلحة مثل حماس أو حزب الله لا تلمك استقلالية لقرارها وتتأثر بالأطراف الراعبة لها والتيتستخدمها كأدوات ضغط لتحقيق أهداف سياسية، والتقارب المصري الإيراني سيشكل ضغطاً كبيراً على حماس بلا شك.*

*شكراً لاهتمامك*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*وهم وتداعيات الجدار المصري ( تحليل )**بقلم : أ . تحسين يحيى أبو عاصي – كاتب فلسطيني مستقل –  ( 22-12-2009م )**tahsen-aboase@hotmail.com**-----------------------------------------------* *برؤية سياسية مستقلة ، وبغض النظر عن أي موقف سياسي من هذا الطرف أو ذاك ، سواء كان فلسطينيا أو مصريا ، وانطلاقا من إدراك خطورة وأبعاد بناء الجدار الفولاذي على الحدود  المصرية الفلسطينية ،  فمرحلة بناء الجدار لها ما بعدها ، وإن خنق مليون وسبعمائة ألف فلسطيني أمر مرفوض قوميا وأخلاقيا ووطنيا ودينيا ، وستظهر تجليات خطورة الجدار على النظام المصري لاحقا من قبل السكان الفلسطينيين وغيرهم أكثر من تجلياتها على الفلسطينيين أنفسهم ، فلا يسمح الفلسطينيون لأنفسهم في غزة بالخنق ولا بالذل والاضطهاد .*

*إن القيادة المصرية ستقع في وهم كبير وفي خطأ اكبر إذا أرادت من هذا الجدار الضغط على جهة سياسية فلسطينية ما ، من دون أن تدفع القيادة المصرية الثمن ؛ لأن الفلسطينيين في غزة لديهم من الأوراق ما يقلب الطاولة ، ويحرج النظام المصري إلى درجة كبيرة أمام الرأي العام المحلي والعربي ،  فالغالبية العظمى من الشعب في غزة هم الذين سيدفعون الثمن أكثر من أي قوة فلسطينية أخرى ، وذلك من خلال مزيد من المعاناة والمرارة والحرمان وصدق من قال : إذا حاصرت عدوك من أربع جهات فاترك له جهة ينفذ منها ؛ كي لا يستبسل في مقاومتك ؛ فيوقع بك أكبر الخسائر، لأنه يعرف أن مصيره الموت ، فالفلسطينيون في غزة العدو من أمامهم والبحر من خلفهم ، وليس بين أيديهم غير تغيير قواعد اللعبة ، حتى لو أرهقت الجميع ، ولسان حالهم يقول : بي وبأعدائي يا رب ( مهما كان الثمن ) .  * 

*إن الشعب الفلسطيني كان ولا يزال حريصاً كل الحرص على الأمن القومي المصري ، ولكن لا يسمح لأطفاله بالجوع ، ويرفض أن يموت أهله وهو يقف متفرجا حتى لو سالت الدماء ، وإن كان الفلسطينيون في غزة لا يتمنون ذلك مطلقا ، ولا يعتقد أحد أنني هنا أدافع عن رؤية سياسية معينة ، فمن المعروف أنني في كل كتاباتي أعبر عن وجهة نظري بحيادية واستقلالية تامة.*

*الجدار المصري بعمق 18 إلى 20 مترا وبطول 8**أميال تقريباً على الحدود مع قطاع غزة** .** يتم بناؤه بالتعاون والتنسيق ما بين المخابرات الأمريكية والفرنسية والإسرائيلية والمصرية ، فالمبعوث الفرنسي تفقد قبل أيام قليلة عملية البناء ، والأجهزة والمعدات أمريكية ، والإشراف والمراقبة إسرائيلية ، فقد* *أكدت دبلوماسية أميركية سابقة وهي الكولونيل الأمريكية المتقاعدة - آن رايتلا – أن بناء الجدار جاء بعد تحريض من الحكومة الصهيونية ، دفع إدارة أوباما لتوجيه تكليف لسلاح المهندسين بجيش الولايات المتحدة بالقيام بتصميم جدار عمودي تحت الأرض ، أسفل الحدود بين مصر وغزة مارس/آذار 2009*
*وأضاف : قدمت الولايات المتحدة لحكومة مصر 32 مليون دولاراً لإنشاء منظومة للمراقبة الإلكترونية وغيرها من العتاد والمعدات الأمنية ، لمنع حركة الغذاء والبضائع والأسلحة .*

*وبينت الكولونيل بعض التفاصيل حول إقامة جدار تحت الأرض من فولاذ الحديد الصلب, وقالت: سوف يمتد لمسافة 6-7 أميال (حوالي 11 كيلومتراً)، وبعمق 55 قدماً (17 متراً)، في رمال الصحراء تحت سطح الأرض ، والجدار من ألواح فولاذ فائقة القوة معشقة ببعضها البعض ، على طريقة لغز جمع بين مكونات الصور ، وسوف يكون الجدار محصناً ضد تأثير القنابل ، وغير قابل للقطع أو الانصهار ، وغير قابل للاختراق أيضاً ، وأكدت الكولونيل أن الهدف من إقامة جدار الصلب الفولاذي تحت الأرض هو تعزيز الجهود الدولية الرامية لسجن وتجويع شعب غزة ؛ لحملهم على الخضوع وقالت : كما جدران الفولاذ الصلب التي أقامها سلاح الهندسة بالجيش الأميركي في قاعدة السدود بمدينة نيو أولينز المنخفضة لوقايتها من مياه البحر، لم تستطع احتواء إعصار كاترينا ، فإن جدران سلاح الهندسة بالجيش الأميركي ذاته من الفولاذ الصلب التي يحاولون إقامتها تحت الأرض كقفص لغزة، لن تتمكن من احتواء روح البقاء لشعب غزة .*

*وصرحت**كارين أبو زيد المفوضة العامة لوكالة غوث وتشغيل اللاجئين** الفلسطينيين(أنوروا)** إن الجدار الفولاذي صنع في الولايات المتحدة ، وقد تم اختبار**مقاومته للقنابل ، وإنه أقوى من جدار خط بارليف* *.*

*كما صرح ضابط احتياط كبير بالجيش الأمريكي قائلا : جدار مصر غير قابل للاختراق** ........ .**( انتهى )*

*الأمر الذي يعني وجود خطة واضحة سيكون لها إفرازاتها السيئة والكبيرة على مجموع السكان المستضعفين الفقراء بعيدا عن المدلولات السياسة للخطة .* 

*متى كانت غزة خطرا على مصر عبر التاريخ ؟ الشعب الفلسطيني كله دائما مع أمن واستقرار مصر ، ولم يكن الفلسطينيون في يوم من الأيام خطرا على الأمن القومي المصري ، لكي يتذرع بعض أركان النظام المصري بذريعة الحفاظ على الأمن القومي المصري من وراء بناء الجدار ، بل على النقيض تماما فإن بناء الجدار ربما يعرض الأمن القومي المصري للخطر، فماذا يريد أركان النظام المصري من شعب يخنقونه بأيديهم ؟ ، فالقطة تدافع عن نفسها إذا تعرضت للخنق  . * 

*لا شك بان الجدار المصري سيخدم الاحتلال الإسرائيلي ، وسيوفر الأمن لدولة الكيان ، وسيقوي اقتصادها ، وسيجلب الويلات على أهل القطاع . بدلا من أن ترفع الحكومة المصرية الحصار وتساعد الفلسطينيين ، وتتخذ موقفا معبراً عن معاني العز والشرف والكرامة يسجله لها التاريخ تجاه شعب أعزل .*
*
**ماذا سيكون موقف الحكومة المصرية فيما لو تمكن الفلسطينيون من تفجير الجدار بطريقة أو بأخرى ؟ وما موقفها لو حدثت اشتباكات أو مناوشات مدنية آو عسكرية من أي نوع كان بين الفلسطينيين وقوى الأمن المصري إذا طفح الكيل ( لا سمح الله ) ، وأخذت أشكالا وصورا متنوعة ، وامتدت إلى ما هو أبعد من الحدود المصرية الفلسطينية ؟ وما موقفها عندما يتعاطف الشعب المصري الحر مع أشقائه الفلسطينيين بسبب حصار وخنق حكومته لأطفال وشيوخ غزة ؟ .*

*مَن سيدافع عن شعب أعزل محاصر ؟ ومن سينقذ قطاع غزة من ويلاته أيها القادة الفلسطينيون والمصريون معاً ؟  .   * 

*إن الفلسطينيين لن يستجدوا رغيف الخبز من احد ، كما لم يستجدوا كرامتهم من احد من قبل ،  فإما حياة تسر الصديق وما ممات يكيد العدى ، ومجددا أود التأكيد هنا أنني أكتب وجهة نظري بحكم قناعتي السياسية المستقلة بعيدا عن أي انتماء تنظيمي أو أيديولوجي ، فهل نسمع ممن يعتبرون أنفسهم مستقلين ( كذبا ) عن موقف ما !! ؟* 

*ولقد صدقت الشاعرة الفلسطينية الشابة – أمل - عندما قالت :*
ظلامُ الليلِِِ يحضُنُنِيوقلبي رمادُعيونُ الصبح ترمقُني .وحولي جمادُ ...وآهٌ تُرنَّحُ في حجيراتِ الفؤادأنا المأسورُ في زنزانةِ الصدرِوقضباني سوادُ ...أنا القهرُ ..أنا الغضبُ .أنا المجروحُ أوقدُ في دموعِ الكفِ شمساً ...لأنتظرَ اللقاءَ ..أنا المكلوم في أوتارِ آهي يعزفُ القدرُ ...وصبري عنادُ ...سلوا عني زئيرَ الرعود ..سلوا عني صهيلَ المهادِ .سلوا الأرضَ إن غضبتْ .سلوا الزلزالَ والأطوادَ إن مادُواسلوا عني إذا أُخبرتمو أنيِ أنا غَضِبُ ...ولكني حليمٌ ..فاحذروا الحلماءَ إن غضبواألا إني صبورٌ .وصبري في فراشِ الموتِ يحتضرُ .وانظرُ للغدِ الآتي .فعينٌ تحفرُ الماضي وعينٌ ترقبُ القادمْ .برغمِ الجرحِ أصطبرُ .برغم الآهِ أنتظرُ .ودمعي مدادُ .سلبت الروح من جسدي .فصمت الجلدَ عن لحمي .فجرحي مزادُ .سرقت النبضَ من قلبي .أخذت المقلَ من عيني .فدربي سوادُ ..فصبراً مهجَتي صبراَألا يأتي بعيدَ البردِ نيرانٌ وتزدادُ ؟؟ألا فلْتحذروا الحلماءَ إن غضبُوا ..ألا فلْتحذروا الحلماءَ إن غضبُوا ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا استاذ احمد ناصر
> 
> سؤال 
> 
> هل فى رأيك ان الحل هو فتح الحدود على الغارب ؟ ام ماهو الحل ؟



أخى الحبيب باشمهندس هيثم
نعم..فى رأيى أن إلغاء الحدود بين البلاد العربية والإسلامية لا مجرد فتحها هو الحل..
لماذا؟
لأننا فى الأصل أمة واحدة..أصلنا واحد..وتاريخنا واحد..ومصيرنا واحد..
ونحن فى زمن التكتلات التى رأيناها تحدث بين شعوب بين بعضهم البعض بحور من الدماء..وملايين من القتلى نتيجة حروب ضروسة كانت لا تقيم وزنا لأخلاق أو ضمير..
تجاوزوا كل هذه الخلافات فى المعتقدات والأصل واللغة وتكتلوا فى إتحاد واحد..
فهل إتحادهم هذا فى صالحنا أم لا؟
هؤلاء القوم إحتلوا بلادنا ونهبوا خيراتها ووضعوا فيما بيننا حدود وتقسيمات..
ثم زرعوا فى جسد أمتنا ذلك السرطان الصهيونى..ذلك السرطان الذى جاء بهدف إقامة مملكة إسرائيل الكبرى من النيل إلى الفرات..
وهم جادون فى عزمهم على إقامة هذه المملكة ويمضون قدما فى سبيل تحقيق أحلامهم المريضة بمباركة الغرب ..
وما تخافش من فتح الحدود..فإقتصاد أى دولة من دول الجوار أقوى من إقتصادنا..يعنى نحن كمصريين المستفيدين من فتح الحدود..



> المشكلة ان ماحدش بيعجبه العجب والله وبنيجى فى الاخر بنلاقى نفسنا مع اتخاذ القرار


ده بيتوقف على درجة الوعى بين الأفراد..فكثير من القرارات الخاطئة تمرر..ولا  تكون هذه القرارات معبرة عن رأى الشارع..وإن كان أى نظام يحاول خداع الرأى العام عندما يمرر قراراته الفاسدة..
وعدم الرضا عن تلك القرارات الفاسدة يجب أن يبقى فى الأذهان ..لأنه سيولد يوما ما نتيجة لهذه التراكمات محاولات حقيقية للتغيير من أجل الأفضل..


> هل احنا للدرجة دى فشلنا فى توقع نتائج القرارات حتى رغم ان المنطق بيقول على اهميتها .


المنطق بيختلف أحيانا بين البشر..فلا يستخدمونه نفس الإستخدام..
والقناعات من الممكن أن تتغير إذا كان البحث عن الحقيقة والرغبة فى الأفضل هم الأساس..



> الموضوع لا يتعلق بخيانة القضية الفلسطينة ومن العيب  فعلا اتهام حد من الاعضاء المؤيدين للجدار بتلك التهمة  .اليس كذلك؟؟!


الموضوع يتعلق بخيانة القضية الفلسطينية ويتعلق بخدمة المشروع الصهيونى لتركيع الفلسطينيين من أجل الرضوخ للأطماع الصهيونية فى القدس وسائر الأرض الفلسطينية..
وأنا لا أتهم أى عضو مؤيد لبناء الجدار بالخيانة..بل أختلف معه فقط فى رأيه دون أن يفسد ذلك للود قضية..



> الكل يبحث عن المصلحة الوطنية للدولة المصرية وهو شئ  محمود  يجب ان نعيه


طبعا البحث عن المصلحة الوطنية للدولة شيء محمود من الجميع



> اما ان تصعد بعض الاطراف لتبحث عن  مساوئ الدولة المصرية فى اى قضية فهو شئ غير منطقى بالمرة 
> ونحن ندرس قضية معينة وفقط.


ألا تتفق معى أن مصر أكبر من أى نظام حاكم؟
طبيعى فى السياسة أن قرارات النظام الحاكم مجموعة من الحلقات المتاشبكة والتى تؤدى كل واحدة منها إلى الأخرى..
وعندما نتكلم عن الجدار المزعم إقامته يكون من الطبيعى إستعراض سياسات النظام الحاكم تجاه القضية الفلسطينية وتعاملاته مع الصهاينة والأمريكان فى هذا الصدد..
فمن الصعب جدا فصل هذه القضية عن مجمل سياسات النظام تجاه القضية من وجهة نظرى..



> نسأل الله السلامة لمصر من كل سوء
> فى امان الله


اللهم آمين
شكرا لك يا باشمهندس وفى رعاية الله وأمنه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ألا تتفق معى أن مصر أكبر من أى نظام حاكم؟



حتى لو كان هذا النظام الحاكم 
هو النظام الحاكم المصرى ؟!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حتى لو كان هذا النظام الحاكم 
> هو النظام الحاكم المصرى ؟!




إيه النظام؟
يا ترى الواحد يعمل كده؟
 :Play Ball:  :good:  :4:  :BRAWA: 
والا يعمل كده؟
 :Locked:  :notme:  :Shutup2:  :gp: 
زالا يعمل كده؟
 ::uff::  :Poster Spam:  :Beta2: 



> حكومة مصر ياسادة ليست سوى تنظيم مؤسسى موظف لخدمة شعب مصر ولتحقيق مصالحه وأمنه وليس هو مصر أرضا وتاريخا وشعبا ... وأى موظف كما نعلم هو معرض للنقد والتوجيه ، وقد يتعرض للجزاء إن أخل بواجباته الوظيفية بدءاً بعقوبة التنبيه ولفت النظر وانتهاءاً بالفصل من الخدمة من الناحية الإدارية . وإن ارتكب هذا الموظف فعلا فاضحا أو مخلا بالشرف أو الأمانة قد يعاقب بعد إدانته بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو حتى بالإعدام ... وفى جميع الأحوال لاتعتبر إدانته إدانة لمصر أو لشعب مصر . وقد يتحدث زميل فى مشاركة له أو موضوع قائلا على سبيل المثال " أن مصر اتخذت قرارا فى شأن كذا وهو قرار معيب"  فيجب أن نفهم من قوله أن حكومة مصر أو حاكمها هو الذى اتخذ هذا القرار وأن هذا العيب هو صفة لقراره وليس صفة لمصر .. كما يجب أن نفهم أيضا وبوضوح أن شعب مصر فى وضعه الحالى ليس سيدا لمصلحته على أرض مصر ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

الواقع غير ذلك يا استاذ احمد
لنتفق ان ما تطرحه حلم يراودك ويراود الكثيرين  

ولهذا فإن الدول تحافظ على حدودها كما يترآى لها وفق معاييرها الخاصة
وانا ادقق على نقطة هامة جدا
القضية ليست جدا والجدار حتى الان غير مؤكد لان المعنيين به انفسهم نفوا عنه صحته وحتى لو كان صحيحا فصدقنى هو شان هام بالدولة ولكن سؤالى بس وياريت تجاوب عليه
اذا كان هناك منفذ وهو معبر رفح لما اللعب فى الخفاء , وهل هذا يخدم المصلحة المصرية  ام انك نسيت حادثة الاقتحام يا استاذ احمد؟
حماس والاطراف الاخرى تحاول اللعب على وتر خطير جدا ويأملون ان تكون ضحيته مصر لا اى طرف اخر؟
وللاسف حماس وفتح وهما المعنيان  بالشأن الفلسطينى الداخلى  ليسا على قدر المسؤلية التى يجب ان توكل اليهما فكل منهما خائن للقضية ويبحث عن مكسب زائف زائل .
الا تتفق معى يا استاذ احمد ان القضية يجب ان تكون بمشاركة عربية  ام انها مشاركة مصرية فقط؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الواقع غير ذلك يا استاذ احمد
> لنتفق ان ما تطرحه حلم يراودك ويراود الكثيرين  
> 
> ولهذا فإن الدول تحافظ على حدودها كما يترآى لها وفق معاييرها الخاصة
> وانا ادقق على نقطة هامة جدا
> القضية ليست جدا والجدار حتى الان غير مؤكد لان المعنيين به انفسهم نفوا عنه صحته وحتى لو كان صحيحا فصدقنى هو شان هام بالدولة ولكن سؤالى بس وياريت تجاوب عليه
> اذا كان هناك منفذ وهو معبر رفح لما اللعب فى الخفاء , وهل هذا يخدم المصلحة المصرية  ام انك نسيت حادثة الاقتحام يا استاذ احمد؟
> حماس والاطراف الاخرى تحاول اللعب على وتر خطير جدا ويأملون ان تكون ضحيته مصر لا اى طرف اخر؟
> وللاسف حماس وفتح وهما المعنيان  بالشأن الفلسطينى الداخلى  ليسا على قدر المسؤلية التى يجب ان توكل اليهما فكل منهما خائن للقضية ويبحث عن مكسب زائف زائل .
> الا تتفق معى يا استاذ احمد ان القضية يجب ان تكون بمشاركة عربية  ام انها مشاركة مصرية فقط؟؟؟


أخى الحبيب طائر الشرق
القضية فى الأصل طرحت من أجل الجدار
وهذا الموضوع الذى طرح من أجل إستطلاع الآراء حول موافقتنا على بناء الجدار من عدمها..
لا أعرف سوى ما سمعته بأذنى فى برنامج البيت بيتك من فم المتحدث بإسم الخارجية المصرية وكانت الفقرة تدور حول الجدار ووجوده كحقيقة قائمة..
إلا إذا النظام إتأثر بسياسة إتحاد الكرة وبيعمل لنا بالونات إختبار لقياس رد فعل الشارع..ولا أظن أن رد فعل الشارع يعنى النظام كثيرا..
سؤالك يقول أن هناك معبر رفح موجود بالفعل فلم اللعب فى الخفاء..
وأنا أسألك بدورى هل معبر رفح تم من خلاله مرور المساعدات لإخواننا المحاصرين فى غزة أم لا؟
وهل تم ذلك بشكل يتناسب مع حجم الإعتداء الصهيونى على غزة أم لا؟
وهل مصلحتنا الحقيقية مع إسرائيل وأمريكا أم مع فلسطين والعرب؟
هل يلتزم نظامنا الحاكم بمعاهدة كامب ديفيد والحفاظ على أمن الصهاينة أم يلتزم برغبة الشارع المصرى فى مساعدة الفلسطينيين؟
ولماذا نصبح دولة ذات سيادة ومسيطرين على معابرنا ومنافذنا عندما تكون الأطراف المعنية عربية..بينما تمر البوارج الحربية وحاملات الطائرات من مياهنا الإقليمية عندما يكون الهدف الذى ستوجه له الضربات عربيا.. دون معارضة تذكر.. وتتم إختراق أجوائنا من الطائرات الإسرائيلية دون معارضة تذكر؟..
أتمنى إنتقال فكرة إلغاء الحدود بين الدول الإسلامية  من (حلم)إلى (هدف)

----------


## سيد حسن

> أخي الصغير 
> 
>  ، لكن الجزائر بفعل مواقفها الثابتة رفضت رفضا قاطعا مجرد التفاوض في الأمر،  
> أما العلاقات العربية الإسرائيلية الغير معلنة فأنا كجزائري أرفضها كما ترفضها بلدي حكومة وشعبا، وأشك أنه توجد دولة عربية لديها علاقات سرية مع إسرائيل


المحترم / mriadh

السلام عليكم

طيب يا سيدى الكريم اذا كنت تؤمن بمواقف احدى الحكومات العربية الثابتة وهذا شىء نادر بالنسبة لمواطن عربى حر او مستقل عن الانتماء الرسمى ، فما الذى يعيق الجزائر حكومة وشعبا عن نصرة غزة واهلها !!! والجزائر حكومة وشعبا قد من الله عليها بالثروات الطبيعية من البترول والمعادن ( اظن ان الجزائر احدى دول منظمة الاوبك منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط والفعالة ) يعنى دور الجزائر اصبح مطلوبا الان كونها حرة حكومة وشعبا من ضغط الامبريالية العالمية فى مساعدة فلسطين بالنفس والمال ، فأين هى الجزائر اخى العزيز .

وانت رفضت العلاقات العربية الغير معلنة وكالعادة حكومة وشعبا ، وهذه الجملة - حكومة وشعبا - لا يستخدمها سوى المحسوبين على الحكومة والاحزاب الحاكمة ولا يستخدمها المستقلين ابدا ، وشككت ايضا فى ان تكون هناك علاقات سرية
لدولة عربية مع اسرائيل !! .

طيب يعنى ببساطة انت من كلامك القيت التهمة على مصر وحدها فى ارتكاب خطيئة العلاقات مع اسرائيل .

وتبقى ايضا ان استخدامك للاستفتاء قد يظهر ان الشعب المصرى ايضا متورط فى الموافقة على هذه العلاقة عن طريق موافقته على حصار غزة بجدار فولاذى .

وبالتالى تصبح مصر حكومة وشعبا مساندة لاسرائيل والجزائر حكومة وشعبا مناصرة لفلسطين .

وهو المطلوب اثباته .

واحتراما لموضوعك انا ارفض الجدار تماما واؤيد وجود علاقات حدودية طبيعية تحفظ امن البلدين والشعبين .

شكرا لك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الأصل* 
 
*والمستورد من الصين*

----------


## maxdig

> مريكا تأسيس قيادة عسكرية إقليمية لإفريقيا طلبت رسميا من الجزائر أن تحتضن مقر القيادة، لكن الجزائر بفعل مواقفها الثابتة رفضت رفضا قاطعا مجرد التفاوض في الأمر، رغم أن أمريكا حاولت إفناع الطرف الجزائري بأنها ستكون مجرد إدراة على شكل ممثلية تشبه الممثليات الديبلوماسية،







> محتاره بين الوطنى والأخوان


تشبيه ليس فى محله عامل ذى ما صدعونا بتعبير الضحيه و الجلاد او مع الدوله او ضد الدوله بكل عقلك
او كما يطلقون عليه اللى ميتسموش النظام الحاكم 




> وهو المطلوب إثباته
> أهو كده الكلام يا باشمهندس


الاثبات يتطلب معطيات حقيقيه مش تخاريف معطاه



> جريمة ضد الإنسانية .. بل وخيانة لله ورسوله والمؤمنين.
> لا ينفع الإنكار مع هذه الأفعال المشينة وأضعف الإيمان أن نتبرأ منها حتى لا ترتكب باسمنا.
> لذلك تخجلني نسبة المؤيدين.


لازم نعمل محاكمه ضد المتاجرين بدم الفلسطينين ميليشيا حماس بتقبض 10000 دولار اتاوه على كل نفق و بيبعوا البضائع للناس الغلابه باضعاف سعرها يبقى دول يؤتمنوا على شئ 



> زعلانين من العرب اللي بيشتموا مصر .. طيب هل ده يخلينا نتخلى عن دورنا الوطني والعربي والإسلامي مع إخواننا العزل المحاصرين هناك ؟؟
> الناس هناك عايشة على البضائع اللي جاية من الأنفاق .. ليه نقفل عليهم منافذ الحياة ؟؟ مين يتحمل يتحاسب يوم القيامة على الكلام ده ؟؟
> الحل الوحيد الذي المجتمع الدولي (والحكومة المصرية للأسف من ضمنه) عايز يفرضه على أهل غزة هو الرضوخ والخضوع للإرادة الإسرائيلية .. وإلقاء السلاح وإنهاء المقاومة .. وكده يفكوا الحصار .. وتعيش غزة في النعيم المقيم .. بعد تقديم آيات الذل والخضوع لناتنياهو وبيريز .. هل ده حل يرضيك ؟؟


يعنى انت عاوز  ننشتم و نقول كمان,ثم ان اخوانا المحاصرون هم من فمهم قالوا بنشترى البضائع ليس توزيعا عليهم او هبه او برخص التراب ولكن باضعاف اسعارها , اعرف مين اللى بيتاجر عليهم فى غزه ويمص دمهم 
اما القاء السلاح فلم يطلب احد منهم ذلك فهم من قبل سلاحهم هو الحجاره يعنى اللى عاوز يقاوم فهو يقاوم باى وسيله مش يتجج باسباب البليد 



> حملة أوروبية تدعو إلى مقاطعة البضائع المصرية


لا وحياتك دى مش حمله اوربيه و الاوربيين ما عندهمش فكره و لا يهمهم ماذا يدور غزه ,دى حمله المرتزقه اللى قاعدين فى لندن باسم الاسلام ومنتظرين التبرعات لاستخدامها فى شراء الاصوات فى لندن و لندن دلوقتى اتملت زبالين 



> لأننى ضد الحدود الوهمية التى قسم بها الغرب بلادنا العربية
> وبعد مرور السنوات أزالوا كل الحدود فى أوروبا لتصبح القارة بلد واحدة
> وشاهدنا بأعيننا كيفية هدمهم لسور برلين
> بينما نبحث نحن عن مزيد من الإنشقاق والإنشطار والتفكك
> والجدار ده سبة ستظل محفورة على جبين اللانظام المصرى العميل


 لم تزال الحدود للان فمازالت بوابات الحدود موجوده و رؤيه الباسبور ,اما عن الجدار فاعتقد انت غلطان اما تشبيهك النظام بالعميل فاعتقد ايضا انك صعب عليك تفكر و تشوف مين العميل !!!!!!!



> أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
> أسمح لى أن أختلف معك
> فى تعبير
> اللانظام
> والأنظمة على روؤسها تقع
> وتصنف
> نظام حكم مدنى
> نظام حكم عسكرى
> نظام حكم بوليسى
> ...


انت ناقصك تقول الامبرياليه التوسعيه الجماهير العريضه  البرجوازيه الانتهازيه الاخوانجيه  التكفيريه السلفيه العباسيه المرج شبرا واخيرا البهلوانيه العبطيه التخلفيه الرجعيه

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*للأسف ما يحدث من تعتيم إعلامي حول جميع قضايانا وتعمد الحكومة لعزل الشعب وتجاهلها توضيح حقيقة الموقف الراهن وما يحدث وسعيها الدائم لإغراقه في مهاتراته هو أساس كل مشاكلنا ، وكل هذا هو ما أوجد حالة التخبط التي نراها في تناولنا لقضايانا.

فلقد ذهب فريق لأن هناك جدار مزعوم (إن وجد أساساً) تبنيه مصر تحت اشراف اسرائيل وامريكا لإحكام الحصار على غزة وتجويعها كما يزعم البعض ، وذهب آخرين في أنه تأمين الحدود مع غزة لمنع أعمال التهريب للسلاح والمخدرات ، ومازالت الحقيقة غائبة ومع ذلك نتصارع على أشياء مازالت في إطار التكهنات ...

المؤسف أكثر أن يأخذ البعض تلك التكهنات ويزعم أنه بها يعلم ما لا يعلمه الآخرين عن جهل ، وأصبحنا ندور في حلقة مفرغة من الاتهامات بالخيانة وبيع قضايا الوطن والعروبة

هنيئاً لأعدائنا لسخريتهم منا على جهلنا بالأمور .. وهنيئاً لحكومتنا لنجاحها في إلهائنا وإدخالنا للحلقة المفرغة .. وهنيئاً لنا أن اصبحنا لعبة مسلية في يد كل منهما 

*

----------


## الصعيدي

> مرحباً بعودتك النشيطة إلى المنتدى وأرجو ألا تطول غيبتك علينا


كل الترحيب بك أخي الحبيب أحمد .. تقريبا أول من عرفت بالمنتدى .. لحسن حظي  :f2: 




> ربما إدارة المعبر من قبل حماس هو مكسب مبالغ في تقديره من قبل هذا الفصيل إذا ما قورن بالمشاكل الذي يتسبب بها تمسكهم بهذا المطلب يا صديقي، أعتقد أنهم من الواجب عليهم أن يكونوا أكثر حرصاً على مصلحة شعبهم أكثر من حرصهم على مكاسبهم السياسية، وكذلك عليهم ألا يراهنوا على النظرة "الإنسانية" للحكومة المصرية ناحية شعب غزة - الطرف الوحيد الذي يدفع الثمن- إذ أن تعامل هذه الحكومة ذاتها مع شعبها نفسه لا يتصف بتلك الـ "الإنسانية " في العديد من الحالات الأخرى


أوافقك أخي أحمد في تشخيصك وعرضك للواقع .. ولا أحد هنا يطالب الحكومة المصرية بأكثر من هذه " الإنسانية " .. ولكن يبدو أن بعض الإخوة المشاركين في الموضوع يرون أن من حق الحكومة أن تفعل ما تشاء دون اعتبار لهذه الإنسانية .. مع أننا - كشعب مصري - أول من نعاني ونشكو من انعدام " إنسانية " هذه الحكومة .. فلماذا نقف في صفها حين تمارس اللا إنسانية مع الغير
يخرج الشعب المصري في مظاهرات احتجاجا على الغلاء .. واللا إنسانية الحكومية .. فإذا مارست حكومتنا لا إنسانيتها مع أهل غزة فخرجوا في مظاهرات ضد اللا إنسانية غضبنا منهم واعتبرناهم ناكرين للجميل .. لماذا الكيل بمكيالين ؟؟




> ودعني أخبرك أنه لا يوجد طرف واحد في هذه اللعبة " نظيف " من فتح التي استشرى فيها الفساد الإداري إلى حماس الحريصة على السلطة أكثر من أي شئ إلى الحكومة المصرية التي تتعامل مع ملف غزة من وجهة النظر الأمنية كأولوية أولى


أتفق معك في فساد فتح .. هذا الفساد الذي فضحه قادتها وأبناؤها قبل معارضوها
ولكن أي دليل أخي أحمد على فساد حماس ؟؟ .. وهل تَمَسُّك حكومة حماس المنتخبة انتخابا حرا بالحكم يعتبر فسادا ؟؟
وإذا كانت الحكومة المصرية لا تقبل بفصيل أتى إلى السلطة في فلسطين عن طريق الانتخاب .. فهل هذا خطأ الفصيل المنتخب .. أم خطأ الحكومة المصرية التي ترفضه لأسبابها الغير مبررة ؟؟
تقبل خالص ودي أخي الكريم  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> *للأسف ما يحدث من تعتيم إعلامي حول جميع قضايانا وتعمد الحكومة لعزل الشعب وتجاهلها توضيح حقيقة الموقف الراهن وما يحدث وسعيها الدائم لإغراقه في مهاتراته هو أساس كل مشاكلنا ، وكل هذا هو ما أوجد حالة التخبط التي نراها في تناولنا لقضايانا.
> 
> فلقد ذهب فريق لأن هناك جدار مزعوم (إن وجد أساساً) تبنيه مصر تحت اشراف اسرائيل وامريكا لإحكام الحصار على غزة وتجويعها كما يزعم البعض ، وذهب آخرين في أنه تأمين الحدود مع غزة لمنع أعمال التهريب للسلاح والمخدرات ، ومازالت الحقيقة غائبة ومع ذلك نتصارع على أشياء مازالت في إطار التكهنات ...
> 
> المؤسف أكثر أن يأخذ البعض تلك التكهنات ويزعم أنه بها يعلم ما لا يعلمه الآخرين عن جهل ، وأصبحنا ندور في حلقة مفرغة من الاتهامات بالخيانة وبيع قضايا الوطن والعروبة
> 
> هنيئاً لأعدائنا لسخريتهم منا على جهلنا بالأمور .. وهنيئاً لحكومتنا لنجاحها في إلهائنا وإدخالنا للحلقة المفرغة .. وهنيئاً لنا أن اصبحنا لعبة مسلية في يد كل منهما 
> 
> *


عند حق يا هشام .. كان الله بالسر عليم  ::  .. منور والله

بيتهيألي في الزمن ده أخي هشام .. ومع ثورة الاتصالات والمعلومات ماينفعش ننتظر التصريحات الحكومية ببناء الجدار أو نفي الخبر .. دوائر المعلومات بقت أكبر من كده بكتير .. واللي عايز يبقى له موقف لازم يدور ويتأكد من صدق أو كذب الخير .. أعتقد من أول مشاركة في الموضوع لحد النهارده الخبر تأكد وأصبح من دورنا كمصريين نتكلم فيه بقوة لإن حكومتنا هي المتهمة في هذا الأمر .. وبالتالي احنا كمان
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا سلام على الحكايات الجميله دى زى روايه خفافيش الليل
> 
> 
> 
> تشبيه ليس فى محله عامل ذى ما صدعونا بتعبير الضحيه و الجلاد او مع الدوله او ضد الدوله بكل عقلك
> او كما يطلقون عليه اللى ميتسموش النظام الحاكم 
> 
> 
> الاثبات يتطلب معطيات حقيقيه مش تخاريف معطاه
> ...


أدب الحوار هو ما يمكن أن يرد عليه بالكلام
أما عدم الإلتزام بآداب الحوار لا يرد عليها بالكلام
وكل من يحاول إرهاب الأعضاء فكريا ويخالف قوانين المنتدى عليه أن يتحمل عواقب مخالفاته..
وإدارة المنتدى جادة جدا فى إعادة الإنضباط مرة أخرى للقاعات

----------


## maxdig

> أدب الحوار هو ما يمكن أن يرد عليه بالكلام
> أما عدم الإلتزام بآداب الحوار لا يرد عليها بالكلام
> وكل من يحاول إرهاب الأعضاء فكريا ويخالف قوانين المنتدى عليه أن يتحمل عواقب مخالفاته..
> وإدارة المنتدى جادة جدا فى إعادة الإنضباط مرة أخرى للقاعات


انا بكتب اللى انا فاهمه من كل المصادر و لم اسب احدا و ترويج الافكار الخاطئه و المعلومات الخاطئه و الكذب على الناس و تضليلهم المتعمد من قبل بعض الاعضاء فهذا هو الارهاب الفكرى ففى كتاباتى لا اعتمد على مصدر واحد فمصادرى تقارب 38 مصدرا عربى وغير عربى استطيع ان اميز من الكاذب ومن الاقرب الى الصدق ,فانك انت لا تريد ان تصدق فهذه مشكلتك لانك لم تتحرى جيدا و اخيرا الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد التحاور الا اذا كانت هناك ايدولوجيات. و اخيرا عاوز حد يجاوبنى البضائع المتهربه من الانفاق بتروح فين؟هل بتتوزع على الناس والا  بتتباع باى سعر؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgdX0s6n8xs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eb2mNERC5Q[/ame]

----------


## Meda kaBbOo

المشكله ليست فى الجدار المشكله هنا والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه ؟؟

اين كانت الحكومه المصريه عند بناء الانفاق ,, وليه فى الوقت اللى الناس بتعمل مسيرات لمرور سنه على العدوان الجاحد لقطاع غزه تقرر القرار دا .



وسؤالى الذى لا ارى له اى اجابه او شكل من الاعراب ؟؟

حدودا مصر مع فلسطين سابقا ويعز عليا ذكر هذا ولاكن هذا الواقع و حدود اسرائيل حاليا فما دخل امريكا بين الحدود ؟؟



رأيت فى هذا الموضوع وجهتى نظر الاولى

منكم

يراها اننا مش هانسيب مصر سورى فى اللفظ ( زريبه من غير كلب )

ومنكم

يراها ان الانفاق خير لفلسطين فا مع غلق الحدود مفيش منفذ غير الانفاق  لتهريب كل الممنوع والمرغوب والمسموح



ولاكن اريد ان اقول :

عايزين يبنوا الجدار يبنوه بس المعابر تفضل مفتوحه 24 ساعه ,,, ملناش دعوه يحصل ازاى انما ما نسمحش ان اسرائيل تقولنا اعملوا كدا نقول حاضر , الموضوع والله مش مشكله جدار مشكلتى ان لاحظت ان فى شغل سياسى بيحصل فى المستويات العليا بين مصر واسرائيل وهو ان مصر كانها تمنع كل شئ عن غزه كانها بتساعد اسرائيل .

فانا اتفق مع الدكتور جمال فى كل حرف كتبه ولاكن اانا لا اتفق معه اننا نسيب الدنيا كدا ونبص نلاقى كل غزه بقت فى سينا ( ازاى معرفش )

لازم يكون حل جزرى لان كل الشعوب ترى ان مصر مخطأه وتصريحات وزير الخارجه اكدتت ليهم ان المصريين فى تواطئ  بين اسرائيل وقال الوزير فى تصريحاته انه المعابر هاتفضل مفتوحه 3 سعات يوميا , على حد سمعى .

----------


## الصاعق

> كل الترحيب بك أخي الحبيب أحمد .. تقريبا أول من عرفت بالمنتدى .. لحسن حظي 
> 
> 
> 
> أوافقك أخي أحمد في تشخيصك وعرضك للواقع .. ولا أحد هنا يطالب الحكومة المصرية بأكثر من هذه " الإنسانية " .. ولكن يبدو أن بعض الإخوة المشاركين في الموضوع يرون أن من حق الحكومة أن تفعل ما تشاء دون اعتبار لهذه الإنسانية .. مع أننا - كشعب مصري - أول من نعاني ونشكو من انعدام " إنسانية " هذه الحكومة .. فلماذا نقف في صفها حين تمارس اللا إنسانية مع الغير
> يخرج الشعب المصري في مظاهرات احتجاجا على الغلاء .. واللا إنسانية الحكومية .. فإذا مارست حكومتنا لا إنسانيتها مع أهل غزة فخرجوا في مظاهرات ضد اللا إنسانية غضبنا منهم واعتبرناهم ناكرين للجميل .. لماذا الكيل بمكيالين ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*أخي العزيز*

*الحقيقة الأمر بسيط، لأن حماس ليست ملاك بلا خطايا وسط زمرة من الشياطين، لأنه لا ملائكة تمشي على الأرض يا عزيزي.*

*لا يمكن أن تتوقع من دولة أن ترضخ للإرادة السياسية لتنظيم، وأنا لم أقل مطلقاً بأن حماس عندها فساد إداري رغم احتمال وجوده فهذا في علم الغيب/ وإنما تحدثت عن الفساد في فتح، أما حماس فهي حريصة على السلطة في المقام الأول وبأي ثمن وهذه هي خطيئتها، وقد ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة بشكل مفصل إن إصرار حماس على إدارة المعبر هو السبب الرئيسي في غلق المعبر على أهل غزة، وأعيد مرة اخرى بأنه ربما إدارة المعبر هو مكسب مبالغ فيه لحماس إذا ما قورن بالثمن الذي يدفعه شعب غزة.*

*صحيح إن الحكومة المصرية تتحمل جزء من المسؤولية عن حال شعب غزة لكنها بالتأكيد ليست مسؤول وحيد فحماس شريكتها في هذا الأمر، والعند هو الأمر الوحيد الذي اتفق عليه الطرفان.*

*وأقول لك مرة أخرى، لا تتوقع أبداً من الحكومة المصرية أن تهتم لأمر شعب غزة أكثر من حماس فهذا لن يحدث ولن تكون هي الطرف الذي يتراجع على موقفه. بل لا تتوقع أن تولى شعب غزة اهتماماً يفوق الاهتمام الذي تمنحه لشعبها والذي يعبر عن نفسه في حوادث عدة أو لنقل كوارث عدة من عبارات إلى قطارات إلى اختراع ضرائب مص دماء الشعب*

*وربما على حماس أن تقبل - بما أنها جاءت بالانتخابات - أن يتم رد الأمر إلى الشعب مجدداً لإنهاء المشكلة، ورفضها لذلك وللحلول التوافقية التي طرحت إدارة المعبر حتى بمعزل عن قضية المصالحة - وهو الأمر بالتأكيد الذي لا يصب في مصلحتها ولا في مصلحة شعب غزة وإنما في مصلحة أطراف إقليمية أخرى- تؤكد أنه ربما على الحكومة المصرية أن تتفاوض مع النظامين الإيراني والسوري مباشرة.
وفي النهاية أكرر مع الأسف لا يوجد طرف واحد في هذه اللعبة نظيف، إنه لأمر يبعث على الأسى بالفعل
*

*بس خلاص* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بداية يجب أن نتوقف عن توزيع الأتهامات على بعضنا وأن نلتزم بالحوار المفيد .
فى بداية بناء الأنفاق كانت الحكومة المصرية أكيد تعلم بها وغضت الطرف عنها عندما كان الداخل اليها من جانب واحد هو الأراضى المصرية وكان كله دواء وأغذية وأشياء من هذا القبيل وكم شكت إسرائيل من ذلك ولم تستجيب لها الحكومة المصرية التى خالفت أتفاقيات المعابر التى وقع عليها كل الأطراف المشاركة بما فيها الحكومة المصرية والحكومة الفلسطينية التى كانت تمثلها حماس وقت التوقيع  . خالفت مصر هذه الأتفاقيات بفتح المعبر أكثر من مرة مع عدم وجود المراقبين الدوليين الذين تغيبوا بحجة إرهاب حماس والتى رفضت هى الأخرى أدخال مراقبين فلسطينين من قبل السلطة الفلسطينية ليستمر الأمر في معاناة الشعب الفلسطينى بيد الفلسطينين أنفسهم الذين أصروا على الأختلاف لمجرد التشبسش بكرسى السلطة مع توزيع الأتهامات من خلال حرب الميكروفونات بالعمالة لكل جهات الدنيا ( أمريكا - إسرائيل - إيران ) .
مصر لم ولن تسعى لخنق الشعب الفلسطينى الذى خنقته قياداته .
أى شىء يتم تحت الأرض فهو غير شرعى ومن ينكر على مصر حقها فى تأمين حدودها بهدم الأنفاق الغير شرعية فدافعه فى ذلك حماسه وحبه لفلسطين العربية وأهلها وكلنا كذلك ولن أذكر بما فعلته مصر وما سوف تظل تفعله من أجل فلسطين وأهلها .
أتمنى أستمرار فتح معبر رفح فنستغنى عن الأنفاق ولو أنى أشك فى الأستغناء عنها حتى بعد فتح المعبر بصفة مستمرة فهى وسيلة لتهريب الممنوعات .
بدلا من أن نختلف لندعوا للفلسطينين أن يغلبوا صالح وطنهم وأن يتفقوا حتى لا تضيع حقوقهم فهم أوقفوا الهجمات الصاروخية والعمليات الأنتحارية التى كانت الشرط الأول الذى تشترطه الدولة الصهيونية لفك الحصار المميت ومع ذلك لم يتم فك الحصار لأن الفلسطينين انفسهم متفرقين بل يصل بهم الأمر لقتل بعضهم .
ثم نتشاجر على الأنفاق وننسى المسجد الأقصى الذى أفرغت طبقات الأرض اسفله فى أنتظار أى هزة أرضية لهدمه .
مرة أخرى لنتحاور ملتزمين بقواعد الحوار حتى لا نضطر للتدخل بالتعديل أو الغاء المشاركات المخالفة 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## amshendy

اخى العزيز الاستاذ سيد يؤسفنى ان اختلف معك فى كل ما ذكرته  و للاسف نضطر ان نعيد تكرارا احداثا حدثت و تحدث 



> بداية يجب أن نتوقف عن توزيع الأتهامات على بعضنا وأن نلتزم بالحوار المفيد .


للاسف قراءتنا للتاريخ تؤكد الكثير من احداث الخيانه و العمالة  و لا يغيرها توجيه اتهام او السكوت عليها






> فى بداية بناء الأنفاق كانت الحكومة المصرية أكيد تعلم بها وغضت الطرف عنها عندما كان الداخل اليها من جانب واحد هو الأراضى المصرية وكان كله دواء وأغذية وأشياء من هذا القبيل وكم شكت إسرائيل من ذلك ولم تستجيب لها الحكومة المصرية


يبدو اننا ننسى او نتناسى ان حماس خبراء فى صناعة و انشاء الانفاق و هناك شريط فيديو على الانترنت يصور لمدة ساعتين عمليات تتم من داخل الانفاق و ان الاسرائيليين انفسهم عجزوا امامها 
و يبدو اننا نسينا ان اسر شاليط كان من خلال نفق 




> ولم تستجيب لها الحكومة المصرية التى خالفت أتفاقيات المعابر التى وقع عليها كل الأطراف المشاركة بما فيها الحكومة المصرية والحكومة الفلسطينية التى كانت تمثلها حماس وقت التوقيع  .


اتفاقية الانفاق كانت تعطى الصلاحيات الى ابو مازن و سحبتها من يد عرفات و عندما تولى  ابو مازن و فوز حماس رات امريكا و اسرائيل ( لا نتهم احدا بالعمالة او الخيانه ) سحب الاشراف من الجانب الفلسطينى و تحويله الى  ابو مازن وهنا اسال هل كان لعرفات الصلاحية على القوات فى اخر ايامه و منها القوات و المراقبين من الجانب الفلسسطينى 






> . خالفت مصر هذه الأتفاقيات بفتح المعبر أكثر من مرة مع عدم وجود المراقبين الدوليين الذين تغيبوا بحجة إرهاب حماس والتى رفضت هى الأخرى أدخال مراقبين فلسطينين من قبل السلطة الفلسطينية ليستمر الأمر في معاناة الشعب الفلسطينى بيد الفلسطينين أنفسهم الذين أصروا على الأختلاف لمجرد التشبسش بكرسى السلطة مع توزيع الأتهامات من خلال حرب الميكروفونات بالعمالة لكل جهات الدنيا ( أمريكا - إسرائيل - إيران ) .
> مصر لم ولن تسعى لخنق الشعب الفلسطينى الذى خنقته قياداته .
> أى شىء يتم تحت الأرض فهو غير شرعى ومن ينكر على مصر حقها فى تأمين حدودها بهدم الأنفاق الغير شرعية فدافعه فى ذلك حماسه وحبه لفلسطين العربية وأهلها وكلنا كذلك ولن أذكر بما فعلته مصر وما سوف تظل تفعله من أجل فلسطين وأهلها .
> أتمنى أستمرار فتح معبر رفح فنستغنى عن الأنفاق ولو أنى أشك فى الأستغناء عنها حتى بعد فتح المعبر بصفة مستمرة فهى وسيلة لتهريب الممنوعات .
> بدلا من أن نختلف لندعوا للفلسطينين أن يغلبوا صالح وطنهم وأن يتفقوا حتى لا تضيع حقوقهم فهم أوقفوا الهجمات الصاروخية والعمليات الأنتحارية التى كانت الشرط الأول الذى تشترطه الدولة الصهيونية لفك الحصار المميت ومع ذلك لم يتم فك الحصار لأن الفلسطينين انفسهم متفرقين بل يصل بهم الأمر لقتل بعضهم .
> ثم نتشاجر على الأنفاق وننسى المسجد الأقصى الذى أفرغت طبقات الأرض اسفله فى أنتظار أى هزة أرضية لهدمه .
> مرة أخرى لنتحاور ملتزمين بقواعد الحوار حتى لا نضطر للتدخل بالتعديل أو الغاء المشاركات المخالفة 
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير










> . مصر لم ولن تسعى لخنق الشعب الفلسطينى الذى خنقته قياداته .


مصر لم تسعى و لكنها اجبرت 









> أتمنى أستمرار فتح معبر رفح فنستغنى عن الأنفاق ولو أنى أشك فى الأستغناء عنها حتى بعد فتح المعبر بصفة مستمرة فهى وسيلة لتهريب الممنوعات .


على ما يبدو اننا اصبحنا كمسلمين لا نملك الا التمنى 






> . خالفت مصر هذه الأتفاقيات بفتح المعبر أكثر من مرة مع عدم وجود المراقبين الدوليين الذين تغيبوا بحجة إرهاب حماس والتى


لم تفتح مصر المعبر فى مرة الا كانت مجبرة 







> .  الفلسطينين أنفسهم الذين أصروا على الأختلاف لمجرد التشبسش بكرسى السلطة مع توزيع الأتهامات من خلال حرب الميكروفونات بالعمالة لكل جهات الدنيا ( أمريكا - إسرائيل - إيران ) .


الحمد لله انهم مازالو يصدرون اصواتا و لم يبلغ بهم الجوع الى درجة عدم القدرة على الكلام









> .  بدلا من أن نختلف لندعوا للفلسطينين أن يغلبوا صالح وطنهم وأن يتفقوا حتى لا تضيع حقوقهم فهم أوقفوا الهجمات الصاروخية والعمليات الأنتحارية التى كانت الشرط الأول الذى تشترطه الدولة الصهيونية لفك الحصار المميت ومع ذلك لم يتم


والله لا استطيع الا ان اكتم الضحك و احاول اخفاء الابتسامة من سخرية ما يحدث و اوجه سؤال عنيف لن تملك اجابة له انت او غيرك
اين دور مصر التى اصرت ان يكون وقف اطلاق النار من خلالها ؟
على ما يبدو ان البعض يراهن دائما اننا شعبا لايتابع و ان تابع فانه ينسى 
ان اغلاق العابر و الذى تشارك فيه مصر هو لاشغال المسلمين على القضية الاساسية 
اخيرا  :
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة   
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
   عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
عندما اذكر مصر  فانا اعنى الحكومة 
و اكررها عشرات المرات

----------


## الصاعق

> اخى العزيز الاستاذ سيد يؤسفنى ان اختلف معك فى كل ما ذكرته و للاسف نضطر ان نعيد تكرارا احداثا حدثت و تحدث 
> 
> 
> للاسف قراءتنا للتاريخ تؤكد الكثير من احداث الخيانه و العمالة و لا يغيرها توجيه اتهام او السكوت عليها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الحقيقية يا شندي أن هناك إجابة عن سؤالك، وهي أن مصر ليست صاحبة الدور الوحيد في التأثير على الفصائل الفلسطينية، ولنكن محددين ونتكلم عن حماس، فلا شك أن كلاً من النظامين السوري والإيراني لهم تأثير كبير على حماس بحكم أنهم مورد السلاح الأول لهم وهم في ذلك حالهم حال حزب الله، لا يملكون استقلالية القرار.*

*والحقيقة الأكثر وضوحاً وإن كانت غير معلنة، أن مصر لا تملك حتى تأثير على فتح، وهي بذلك لا تملك أي ورقة في يدها للتأثير على الوضع إلا المعبر والأنفاق، ورغم نفي الحكومة المصرية ذلك مراراً إلا أنه واضح جداً أن الشروع في تدمير الأنفاق بهذا الشكل بعد فترة طويلة من السكوت عنها هو عقاب لحماس على رفضها لمبادرات الصلح الأخيرة بعد إعلانها قبولها مما شكل إحراج بالغ للحكومة المصرية.*

*فهناك طرفان في مسألة المعابر هما مصر من جهة وحماس من جهة أخرى، وكلا الطرفين له شروطه حتى يتم فتح المعبر، فمصر ترغب في ترتيبات بعينها وحماس ترغب في ترتيبات أخرى وليضرب شعب غزه رأسه في الحائط الذي يراه مناسباً.*

*ما أره أن الحكومة المصرية تلوي بالفعل ذراع حماس حتى توضح لها أن التغاضي عن الأنفاق هو أكثر أهمية من السلاح الإيراني المهرب وحتى تعرف من اللاعب الأقليمي الرئيسي بالنسبة لها لأن سلوك حماس من وجهة نظر الحكومة هو سلوك ( مارق ) و( مثير للقلق ) نتيجة النظارة الأمنية التي تتعامل بها الحكومة مع هذه القضية أو حتى غيرها من القضايا، وخاصة كون حماس في حالة تحالف مع دولتين تعدهما الحكومة المصرية في حالة خصام استراتيجي معها، ولا تستبعد أن يكون الرفض الأخير لحماس لمحاولات الصلح المصرية نابع من ضغط سوري للرد على مصر والتي شاركت - لنكن صريحين -في عزل سوريا عربياً مؤخراً. ولكن هل ستشكل هذه الظروف ضغطاً كافياً على حماس كي تقبل بإشراف مشترك على المعابر؟* 

*سؤال ستسفر عنه الأيام القادمة وإن كنت اتوقع الإجابة بـ ( لا )، على الأقل ليس بشكل سريع.*

*وهل ستكون الحكومة المصرية هي الجانب الأكثر حرصاً على شعب غزة وتبادر مثلآ ًبفتح المعبر بشروط حماس*
*دون انتظار هذه المرة فالإجابة هي لا. الحكومة ليست من النوع الت ( رقيق القلب ).*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## amshendy

> *
> 
>  هناك إجابة عن سؤالك، وهي أن مصر ليست صاحبة الدور الوحيد في التأثير على الفصائل الفلسطينية، *


للاسف انت لم تجب على السؤال لكن جعلتنا نتساءل سؤال اخر
 مصر اصرت و فى اصرارها كان استمرار الحرب على الا يكون هناك دور لاحد فى وقف اطلاق النار الا مصر
فاذا كان هناك كما تقول لاعبين اخرين فلم الاصرار من الاول و كان من الافضل ان يتم التوافق بين كل الاطراف 
ثانيا ضمان مصر و ادعاء وزير خارجيتنا اننا من تدخل وكان لنا الفضل فى انهاء الحرب فاذا كان الامر كذلك و بعيدا عن معبر رفح لماذا لم يتم فتح بقية المعابر تبعا لما ادعاه وزير خارجيتنا ان وقف الصواريخ فى مقابل فتح المعابر
لا تقل ان المعابر الاسرائيلية مفتوحة تماما  لو كان الامر كذلك فلا حاجة لمعبر رفح

----------


## amshendy

> * ما أره أن الحكومة المصرية تلوي بالفعل ذراع حماس   
> 
> *


اتفقنا اذن اذا كنا نحن نرى ذلك 
فلم الغضب اذن هذا ما يراه البعض خيانه و البعض الاخر يراه عماله

----------


## الصعيدي

القرضاوى: الجدار الفولاذى حرام شرعا
قال الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين: إن بناء الجدار الفولاذى الذى تقيمه مصر هذه الأيام على الحدود بينها وبين غزَّة، عمل محرَّم شرعا، مؤكدا أن المقصود به سدُّ كلِّ المنافذ على غزَّة، للزيادة فى حصارهم وتجويعهم وإذلالهم والضغط عليهم، حتى يركعوا ويستسلموا لما تريده إسرائيل، حسب قوله

وقال القرضاوى فى بيان له اليوم "حين أذيع هذا الخبر أول الأمر أنكرتُ أن يكون صحيحا، وقلتُ: هذا خبر يُراد به الوقيعة بين مصر وأهل فلسطين، وأنكرتْ مصر فى أول الأمر ذلك. ثم فجعنا- ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله- بأن الخبر صحيح"

ولم ينكر القرضاوى حرية مصر فيما أسماه "حقُّ السيادة على بلدها" مضيفا أنها حرَّة فيما وصفه "المساعدة على قتل قومها وإخوانها وجيرانها من الفلسطينيين، وهذا لا يجوز لها عربيًّا بحكم القومية العربية، ولا يجوز لها هذا إسلاميًّا بمقتضى الأخوَّة الإسلامية، ولا يجوز لها هذا إنسانيا بموجب الأخوَّة الإنسانية".

وأضاف القرضاوى فى بيانه: "إن القرآن الكريم يقول: {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ} [الحجرات:10]، والرسول عليه السلام يقول: "المسلم أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه، ولا يسلمه، ولا يخذله". معنى لا يسلمه، أي: لا يتخلَّى عنه، والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول: "انصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما". ولم يقُل: حاصر أخاك، جوِّع أخاك، اضغط على أخيك لحساب عدوِّك" ، مضيفا "إن واجبا على مصر أن تفتح معبر رفح لأهل غزَّة، فهو الرئة التى يتنفَّسون منها، هذا واجب عليها شرعا، وواجب عليها قانونا، لا أن تخنق أهل غزَّة وتشارك فى قتلهم، وإنما لجأ أهل غزة إلى هذه الأنفاق ليستطيعوا منها أن يجدوا بعض البديل عن المعبر، المغلق فى معظم الأيام، حتى أمام قوافل الإغاثة الإنسانية، فإذا مُنعوا من هذه الأنفاق، فمعنى هذا أن مصر تقول لهم: موتوا، ولتحى إسرائيل.

وقال القرضاوى فى نهاية بيانه "أرجو من كلِّ أصدقاء مصر أن يضغطوا عليها لتتراجع عن هذه الجريمة التى لا مبرر لها، وأرجو من الجامعة العربية، ومنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامى الإسلامى أن يتدخَّلوا لوقف هذه المأساة،كما أرجو من مصر التى خاضت حروبا أربعة من أجل فلسطين، ألا تقوم بعمل هو ضدَّ الفلسطينيين مائة فى المائة، وهو لحساب الإسرائليين المتربِّصين مائة فى المائة، وأن تتقى الله فى إخوانها المظلومين المحاصرين، ولتخشَ من حرارة دعوات المظلومين المنكوبين، فإن دعوتهم يرفعها الله فوق الغمام، ويفتح لها أبواب السماء، ويقول الربُّ: "وعزَّتى وجلالى لأنصرنَّك ولو بعد حين".

----------


## طائر الشرق

هل المسألة وصلت الى هذا الحد من اظهارمصر بمظهر المتواطئ وفقط


حقيقة اعجب من ذلك

----------


## الصعيدي

> هل المسألة وصلت الى هذا الحد من اظهارمصر بمظهر المتواطئ وفقط
> 
> 
> حقيقة اعجب من ذلك


*لا هيثم .. مصر ليست متواطئة .. ولا أنا ولا أنت متواطئون .. 
إنها فقط الحكومة المصرية .. التي تقدم كل تنازل ممكن إرضاء لسادتها في أمريكا .. وحرصا على الكرسي والحكم
هذ الحكومة التي أفسدت كل شيء في البلاد .. وتريد أن تفسد خارجها أيضا .. واضغط على الرابط في توقيعي لترى أن هذا رأي آلاف المصريين أيضا .. وليس فقط بعض أعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

أنا طبعا ضد بناء الجدار .. لكن ألم يكن من الأفضل أن يكون الاستطلاع أو الاستفتاء عن آرائنا فى الحصار على غزة أصلا ؟؟

يعنى خلاص الحصار شىء مسلم به و أبدى و المشكلة فى الجدار ..

يعنى بصراحة لو كل الجهود الرافضة للجدار .. تحولت لمحاولات و مطالبات بفك الحصار .. ألم يكن أفضل ..

هل نجحت اسرائيل فى اقناعنا أن فرض الحصار من المسلمات .. و أن ننشغل فى العراك حول بناء الجدار أم لا ؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> أنا طبعا ضد بناء الجدار .. لكن ألم يكن من الأفضل أن يكون الاستطلاع أو الاستفتاء عن آرائنا فى الحصار على غزة أصلا ؟؟
> 
> يعنى خلاص الحصار شىء مسلم به و أبدى و المشكلة فى الجدار ..
> 
> يعنى بصراحة لو كل الجهود الرافضة للجدار .. تحولت لمحاولات و مطالبات بفك الحصار .. ألم يكن أفضل ..
> 
> هل نجحت اسرائيل فى اقناعنا أن فرض الحصار من المسلمات .. و أن ننشغل فى العراك حول بناء الجدار أم لا ؟؟؟؟!!!!


فعلاً .. عجيب أن الاختيار أصبح ما بين أن تصل للفلسطينيين احتياجاتهم من تحت الأرض أو لا تصل البتة.

----------


## طائر الشرق

ورأى الاف المصريين ايضا يا استا محمد برضه معارض للى حضرتك بتقوله ودا شئ مش يعيب الناس دى
كل واحد بينظر للموضوع من جانب

كلنا بنتفق على اهتمامنا بالقضية الفلسطينية ومناصرتها لكن هل دا على حساب  امننا  وسلامة الاراضى المصرية بالطبع لاء

المعبر بيفتح على حسب الاحتياج ودى بوثائق وادلة  مصرية وبشهود عيان  ايضا
لما كل حاجة ممكن تكون فى النور ليه ننزل تحت الارض 
القوافل اللى بتيجى دى بتعدى يا استاذ محمد ودا بشهادتهم نفسه ليه الكلام كله ودلوقتى بالذات على قافلة شريان الحياة دى  ومصر حددت شروطها لعبورها  وهم مش موافقين عليها ومصرين على رأيهم هم  يبقى مين الغلطان ومين يستحق اللوم

الصاعق وضح فعلا اللى كنت عاوز اقوله والله , والانفاق دى  يا استاذ محمد سبوبة لناس كتير والله  وياريت فعلا تتفرج على الحلقات اللى انا ارفقتها لبرنامج العاشرة مساءا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post1400700-70.html

هاتوضح حاجات كتيرة جدا غايبة عن اذهان الكثيرين

----------


## طائر الشرق

> فعلاً .. عجيب أن الاختيار أصبح ما بين أن تصل للفلسطينيين احتياجاتهم من تحت الأرض أو لا تصل البتة.



نحن نريد ان تصل هذه المتطلبات من الامام وفى النور
وهذا حق مصرى لاشأن لاحد فيه
والعيب كل العيب ان يتحول ذلك الحق الا خيانة وتواطئ
اليس كذلك؟؟!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا بكتب اللى انا فاهمه من كل المصادر و لم اسب احدا و ترويج الافكار الخاطئه و المعلومات الخاطئه و الكذب على الناس و تضليلهم المتعمد من قبل بعض الاعضاء فهذا هو الارهاب الفكرى ففى كتاباتى لا اعتمد على مصدر واحد فمصادرى تقارب 38 مصدرا عربى وغير عربى استطيع ان اميز من الكاذب ومن الاقرب الى الصدق ,فانك انت لا تريد ان تصدق فهذه مشكلتك لانك لم تتحرى جيدا و اخيرا الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد التحاور الا اذا كانت هناك ايدولوجيات. و اخيرا عاوز حد يجاوبنى البضائع المتهربه من الانفاق بتروح فين؟هل بتتوزع على الناس والا  بتتباع باى سعر؟


أهلا وسهلا بكل آرائك
أحترم إطلاعك ومصادرك سواء كانوا 38 مصدر أو أكثر أو أقل
أرفض أى تقليل من شأنى أو تهكم على رأيى أو ظنك بأن لدى مشكلة أننى لا أتحرى جيدا..
الإختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد التحاور وإنما يفسده الإستعلاء والإيحاء بدونية الآخرين..
 برجاء مراقبة ألفظك وتحكم بها
فليس السباب أو الشتائم فقط هو ما يمكن أن يوذى النفوس ويجرح المشاعر
والإحترام المتبادل بين الأعضاء من شروط الإنضمام للمنتدى




> يا سلام على الحكايات الجميله دى زى روايه خفافيش الليل





> مش تخاريف معطاه





> لما انت محروق اوى كده





> فاعتقد ايضا انك صعب عليك تفكر





> انت ناقصك تقول ............


ولن أورد لك مشاركات من التى حذفت لك من قبل فى موضوعات أخرى فأنت أدرى بها
أنت لك كافة الحقوق من إحترام مشاركاتك وعليك كافة الواجبات بأن تحترم الآخرين من خلال ما تكتبه وإن إختلفت بالكلية فى وجهة نظرك عنهم..
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> فعلاً .. عجيب أن الاختيار أصبح ما بين أن تصل للفلسطينيين احتياجاتهم من تحت الأرض أو لا تصل البتة.


أستاذ علاء

السلام عليكم

تعرف الحكاية عاملة زى ايه؟

آسف لأنى بأتكلم بالعامية بس السياق حكم

عامل زى اللى في السوق

التاجر والمشتري

التاجر بيفرض سعر والمشترى بيطلب سعر

التاجر عارف ممكن السعر يوصل لفين وهو مش خسران علشان كده بيسمح للمشترى بالفِصال

وكل مشترى وشطارته

ممكن مشترى مفتري وباله طويل يقعد يفاصل لما يوصل التاجر لمرحلة الزهق فيبيع له بالسعر اللى المشترى فرضه

وممكن مشترى عبيط زى العرب كده بالضبط وباله ضيق ومالهوش في الفِصال

ممكن يزهق بسرعة وبالتالى التاجر مكسبه بيكون مُضاعف

هى دى الحقيقة المُرة

الفلسطينيين والعرب كان لهم فرص كتير ياخدوا اللى هما عاوزينهم ولكن لأن نظرهم قصير وعندهم عمى حيثي وبالتالي لم يروا هذه الفرص وضاعت منهم

شكراً

----------


## المتفاائل الاول

> القرضاوى: الجدار الفولاذى حرام شرعا
> قال الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين: إن بناء الجدار الفولاذى الذى تقيمه مصر هذه الأيام على الحدود بينها وبين غزَّة، عمل محرَّم شرعا، مؤكدا أن المقصود به سدُّ كلِّ المنافذ على غزَّة، للزيادة فى حصارهم وتجويعهم وإذلالهم والضغط عليهم، حتى يركعوا ويستسلموا لما تريده إسرائيل، حسب قوله
> 
> وقال القرضاوى فى بيان له اليوم "حين أذيع هذا الخبر أول الأمر أنكرتُ أن يكون صحيحا، وقلتُ: هذا خبر يُراد به الوقيعة بين مصر وأهل فلسطين، وأنكرتْ مصر فى أول الأمر ذلك. ثم فجعنا- ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله- بأن الخبر صحيح"
> 
> ولم ينكر القرضاوى حرية مصر فيما أسماه "حقُّ السيادة على بلدها" مضيفا أنها حرَّة فيما وصفه "المساعدة على قتل قومها وإخوانها وجيرانها من الفلسطينيين، وهذا لا يجوز لها عربيًّا بحكم القومية العربية، ولا يجوز لها هذا إسلاميًّا بمقتضى الأخوَّة الإسلامية، ولا يجوز لها هذا إنسانيا بموجب الأخوَّة الإنسانية".
> 
> وأضاف القرضاوى فى بيانه: "إن القرآن الكريم يقول: {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ} [الحجرات:10]، والرسول عليه السلام يقول: "المسلم أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه، ولا يسلمه، ولا يخذله". معنى لا يسلمه، أي: لا يتخلَّى عنه، والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول: "انصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما". ولم يقُل: حاصر أخاك، جوِّع أخاك، اضغط على أخيك لحساب عدوِّك" ، مضيفا "إن واجبا على مصر أن تفتح معبر رفح لأهل غزَّة، فهو الرئة التى يتنفَّسون منها، هذا واجب عليها شرعا، وواجب عليها قانونا، لا أن تخنق أهل غزَّة وتشارك فى قتلهم، وإنما لجأ أهل غزة إلى هذه الأنفاق ليستطيعوا منها أن يجدوا بعض البديل عن المعبر، المغلق فى معظم الأيام، حتى أمام قوافل الإغاثة الإنسانية، فإذا مُنعوا من هذه الأنفاق، فمعنى هذا أن مصر تقول لهم: موتوا، ولتحى إسرائيل.
> 
> وقال القرضاوى فى نهاية بيانه "أرجو من كلِّ أصدقاء مصر أن يضغطوا عليها لتتراجع عن هذه الجريمة التى لا مبرر لها، وأرجو من الجامعة العربية، ومنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامى الإسلامى أن يتدخَّلوا لوقف هذه المأساة،كما أرجو من مصر التى خاضت حروبا أربعة من أجل فلسطين، ألا تقوم بعمل هو ضدَّ الفلسطينيين مائة فى المائة، وهو لحساب الإسرائليين المتربِّصين مائة فى المائة، وأن تتقى الله فى إخوانها المظلومين المحاصرين، ولتخشَ من حرارة دعوات المظلومين المنكوبين، فإن دعوتهم يرفعها الله فوق الغمام، ويفتح لها أبواب السماء، ويقول الربُّ: "وعزَّتى وجلالى لأنصرنَّك ولو بعد حين".



هذا هو الرأى الاول الذى اقتنع به  واخذه على محمل الثقه 
اعجبنى كثيرااا فكر الدكتور المهندس  حمال  والاستاذ الصعيد  والاستاذ احمد ناصر 


شكرا اخوى كاتب الموضوع على طرحه 
ولكنى قرأت اراء كتير احزنتى  كثيرااا لما اراه  من ضليل للحقيقه  اتجاه فكرهم 
اتمنى ان من يريد ان يقرأويحب ان يعرف الحقائق بحقيقتهااا ان يبتعتد عن  متابعه اعلامنا الذى كثير مايضللنا تجاه الحقائق  لحساب من لا نعرف  
بليز  بلاش ندخل امور ملهاش لازمه فى الموضوع نفسه لا مشكله حماس وفتح لا الحزب الوطنى والاخوان 
لكنى لا احب ان نقارن بي الجنه والنار  هناااك فرق شاسع 


فلسطين اسلااميه 
اسرائيل صهيونيه امريكا يهوديه 

من تحب ومن تتمنى له العيش فى امان وسلام  هم ام اخوانك دمك

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> أستاذ علاء السلام عليكم 
> تعرف الحكاية عاملة زى ايه؟ آسف لأنى بأتكلم بالعامية بس السياق حكم 
> عامل زى اللى في السوق التاجر والمشتري التاجر بيفرض سعر والمشترى بيطلب سعر التاجر عارف ممكن السعر يوصل لفين وهو مش خسران علشان كده بيسمح للمشترى بالفِصال وكل مشترى وشطارته ممكن مشترى مفتري وباله طويل يقعد يفاصل لما يوصل التاجر لمرحلة الزهق فيبيع له بالسعر اللى المشترى فرضه وممكن مشترى عبيط زى العرب كده بالضبط وباله ضيق ومالهوش في الفِصال ممكن يزهق بسرعة وبالتالى التاجر مكسبه بيكون مُضاعف هى دى الحقيقة المُرة الفلسطينيين والعرب كان لهم فرص كتير ياخدوا اللى هما عاوزينهم ولكن لأن نظرهم قصير وعندهم عمى حيثي وبالتالي لم يروا هذه الفرص وضاعت منهم شكراً


 وعليكم والسلام ورحمة الله .. أخي العزيز أبو أمنية، رغم أن الموضوع الحالي يختلف عن موضوع التعليق، لكن مع احترامي لرأيك فالرؤية عندي مختلفة بعض الشيء:
- لسنا في سوق تباع فيه سلع، وإنما في صراع تريد فيه قوى الصهيونية ومن يرعاها أن تهيمن على أمتنا .. هم يدرون ذلك ونحن نعاود التعامل معهم كأنما القضية قضية مصالح فقط.
- فلسطين هي قلب الصراع الذي تستهدفه إسرائيل .. ذلك قدر هذه الأرض المباركة التي قدره الله لها. وترى إسرائيل أنها بعد أن تستحوذ على القلب وتمحو هوية فلسطين المسلمة العربية لن يبقى ما يجمع شمل الأمة. فسائر خلية النحل تسقط حين يقتل غزاة النحل الملكة.
- مصر كانت أقوى دولة تواجه مخطط إسرائيل وتحمل الراية التي تلتف حولها الأمة، رغم أن المرض كان قد بدأ يدب في جسد مصر.
- استطاعت إسرائيل أن تحيل مصر للتقاعد في مقابل جزرة ريثما تستحوذ هي على فلسطين وتهضمها، وبعدها تأتي البقية دون عناء.
- وهكذا عادت سيناء إلينا في اتفاقية مكبلة أجبِر عليها أنور السادات في كامب دافيد بعد أن سلم أوراقه القليلة قبل أن تبدأ أي مفاوضات (لا شطارة ولا حاجة). 
- وكان الفلسطينيون والسوريون هم الأبعد نظراً (بغض النظر عن نوايا السوريين) حيث علموا أنك إذا تخليت عن ثوابتك وحلفائك الطبيعيين في مقابل الأرض تصبح لقمة سائغة لا إرادة لك بعد ذلك. وحتى لو استخدمت تشبيه التجارة الذي يعجبك، فمعلوم أن أهل الشام هم أمهر في التجارة من بقية العرب.
- بدأت مصر ترضخ للنفوذ الأمريكي الإسرائيلي وتنسلخ من أمتها المسلمة العربية. وتفككت الأمة وفرغت إسرائيل للقضاء على المقاومة –منظمة التحرير حينئذ- والاستحواذ على القلب.
- وقع ما لم تحتسبه إسرائيل وظهرت المقاومة الإسلامية على الساحة (التفاصيل أكثر مما يمكن سرده هنا). والتقت مصالح إسرائيل في حصر المقاومة الإسلامية مع مصالح بعض قيادات منظمة التحرير التي تبدلت أحوالها وخافت أن تُطوى صفحتها. فدخلا معاً في عملية صلح لعلها تجهض المقاومة البازغة. وأدى ذلك إلى عملية أوسلو في العام 1994.
- مرت خمسة عشر عاما على أوسلو وتستمر إسرائيل في هضم المزيد من أرض فلسطين ويستمر تهويد القدس والاعتداء على الأقصى رغم إصرار السلطة على التشبث بعملية أوسلو.وأطرح هنا سؤالاً يؤدي إلى الشاهد في حديثي هذا: لماذا لم تتعامل إسرائيل مع عملية أوسلو كما تعاملت مع كامب دافيد؟ فحسب المنطق الذي ذكرته، كان يجب أن ينتفع الفلسطينيون من عملية السلام -إلى حد ما على الأقل- كما يبدو أن مصر انتفعت بكامب دافيد، ولكن ما حدث هو العكس. لماذا؟ والإجابة من شقين:
- إن فلسطين هي القلب الذي تستهدفه إسرائيل ولا يمكن أن تتخلى عنه وهضمه وتهويده. ولم تكن عملية أوسلو إلا وسيلة لتسهيل أهدافها. أما أحلام سلطة أوسلو بالحصول على أرض لها معنى وحقوق أخرى مقابل السلام، فهذا مناف تماماً لأهداف إسرائيل واستراتيجيتها. ولو جلس الفلسطينيون إلى مائدة المفاوضات حين دعاهم السادات إلى ذلك لما كان الأمر سيختلف في رأيي. فكما أن فلسطين هي الجوهرة التي لا تتخلى عنها أمة الإسلام، هي كذلك عندهم. (هذا فضلاً عن أخطاء ارتبطت بهذه المسرحية التي صنعها السادات والتي كانت ستؤدي إلى تنازلات فلسطينية بدون أي مقابل - لذا كان حضورهم مستحيلاً على أي حال، وإنما كانت عملية إحراج من جانب السادات).
- لم يكن يضر إسرائيل كثيراً أن تترك سيناء لمصر في هذه المرحلة. ففلسطين عندها هي الأهم، وتعطيل دور مصر، بل وتعاون مصر معها يساعدها على تحقيق ما تريده. ثم ترى بعد ذلك إن كانت بحاجة لاسترداد سيناء، أم أن وضعها المنزوع السلاح واستمرار دور مصر المعطل أفضل لها.

----------


## dawn walker

> لم يكن يضر إسرائيل كثيراً أن تترك سيناء لمصر في هذه المرحلة. ففلسطين عندها هي الأهم، وتعطيل دور مصر، بل وتعاون مصر معها يساعدها على تحقيق ما تريده. ثم ترى بعد ذلك إن كانت بحاجة لاسترداد سيناء، أم أن وضعها المنزوع السلاح واستمرار دور مصر المعطل أفضل لها.



يا اخوانا الاعزاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 


عاوز بس اقول كلمتين
1-عندما عادت سيناء لمصر ....تقلصت مساحة  اسرائيل بكثر من النصف ....
2- الحديث عن ريادة مصر ودور مصر ..كلام اكل عليه الدهر وشرب ...لا نريد تلك الريادة المكلفة ..يا سادة اقتصادنا ضعيف  ..منذ الخمسينات ..وكنا نأخذ معونات من  السوفيت والامريكان وقتها ...

3- اذا كنتم تريدون بلدكم قوية (وانا متأكد من ارادتكم ذلك ) ...فاصلحوا شؤونكم الدخلية اولا ..وتحدثوا عن ملايين الفقراء من المصريين اولا ....ولا ترجعون ذلك لاتفاقية السلام ..والسادات ..وكل هذا الكلام المكرر ..مشكلتنا فى اقتصادنا وفى الفساد الادارى وغياب العدل عن المجتمع ..عندما نتخلص من مشاكلنا اولا ..يحق لنا ان نتكلم عن مشاكل غيرنا 

4-انامع جدار العازل ...ومع فتح معبر رفح ..وهذا فى رأيى هو الصواب ...اما الحديث عن الانفاق بتلك الصورة الفجة واتهام مصر بالتواطؤ ...ومحاولة تسجيل المواقف فى هذه الفترة الرجة من تاريخ مصر ..فسيضر بالمصريين جميعا

----------


## Meda kaBbOo

ونرجع ونقول :

مفيش فايده حكومه بتعمل اللى عايزاه ولا حد بيسأل ,, ونقول للشعب دمقراطيه ومفيش حاجه بتحصل 


يا اخوانى 

مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده
مفيش فايده

----------


## الصاعق

> للاسف انت لم تجب على السؤال لكن جعلتنا نتساءل سؤال اخر
> مصر اصرت و فى اصرارها كان استمرار الحرب على الا يكون هناك دور لاحد فى وقف اطلاق النار الا مصر
> فاذا كان هناك كما تقول لاعبين اخرين فلم الاصرار من الاول و كان من الافضل ان يتم التوافق بين كل الاطراف 
> ثانيا ضمان مصر و ادعاء وزير خارجيتنا اننا من تدخل وكان لنا الفضل فى انهاء الحرب فاذا كان الامر كذلك و بعيدا عن معبر رفح لماذا لم يتم فتح بقية المعابر تبعا لما ادعاه وزير خارجيتنا ان وقف الصواريخ فى مقابل فتح المعابر
> لا تقل ان المعابر الاسرائيلية مفتوحة تماما لو كان الامر كذلك فلا حاجة لمعبر رفح


*المزيد من التوضيح يا عزيزي*

*الانفراد المصري بالتأثير على الفصائل الفلسطينية هو مجرد وهم. والحقيقة إن مشروع التوافق فشل في كثير من الأحيان بسبب حماس وفي أحيان أخرى بسبب فتح.أما دور مصر في وقف إطلاق النار فهذا شأن أخر*

----------


## الصاعق

> اتفقنا اذن اذا كنا نحن نرى ذلك 
> فلم الغضب اذن هذا ما يراه البعض خيانه و البعض الاخر يراه عماله


*من حقك أن تغضب من أجل شعب غزة مثلنا جميعاً، لكن الحكومة المصرية ليست طرفاً وحيداً في الوضع الحالي لشعب غزة إذ إن حماس لا زالت ترى إن إدارتها للمعبر بشروطها أهم من فتحه، ولذا يجب أ تحظى بنصيب وافر بدورها من الغضب. وفي ظل هذه الأوضاع لا يمكن التعاطف مع حماس، وكما قلت سابقاً أن الطرف الأكثر حرصاً على مصلحة الشعب الفلسطيني بين الحكومة المصرية وحماس سيكون هو من سيقدم التنازلات، ولا أراه سيكون الحكومة المصرية بأي حال*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ونرجع ونقول :
> 
> مفيش فايده حكومه بتعمل اللى عايزاه ولا حد بيسأل ,, ونقول للشعب دمقراطيه ومفيش حاجه بتحصل 
> 
> 
> يا اخوانى 
> 
> مفيش فايده
> مفيش فايده
> ...


لا وألف لا 
فى فائدة
بإذن الله
أطلع على الموضوع التالى لتعرف التفاصيل

هل حقا نحن السلبيون وهم الإيجابيون .... دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

*اعارض وبشدة* 
*لاسياسة ولا كل الكلام دا  له دخل في رأيي*
*ديني بس هو مرجعى في رأيي دا*
*احنا مسلمين وفرض وواجب علينا نصرة المسلمين* 
*والجدار دا يمثل عدوان  على المسلمين فى غزة  ومساعدة للصهاينة * 
*ويعتبر الجدار ضد أبسط مبادئ القومية العربية والوحدة الإسلامية  والحقوق لإنسانية* 
*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*
*ولكل  انسان  اعتبر المعارضة لبناء الجدار هى هجوم على مصر دا اعتقاد خاطئ* 
*لأن مصر المتمثلة في الأرض والشعب المقهور ليست صاحبة القرار لبناء الجدار الممول* 
*من الجهة الأمريكة والمُصنع فولاذه أمريكيا وتم اختبار صلابته و وُجد أنه سيكون أشد صلابة من خط بارليف*
*ومن الواضح ان دا تمهيد وتجهيز لهجمة الكلاب مرة أخرى على غزة*
*ولازم دايما نتذكر إن غزة وفلسطين واى دولة مسلمة بعيدا عن اى مناحرات داخلية فيها واجب علينا نصرتهم* 
الله تعالى يقول: {وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ} [التوبة: ١٧]، ويقول أيضاً: {إنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إخْوَةٌ} [الحجرات: ٠١]، وقال تعالى: {وَإنِ اسْتَنصَرُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ فَعَلَيْكُمُ النَّصْرُ إلاَّ عَلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُم مِّيثَاقٌ} [الأنفال: ٢٧].

----------


## mriadh

إخواني الكرام

هدفي من الموضوع الإستماع إلى آراء العامة من أبناء مصر والعرب، وليس لمناقشة من البطل ومن المتخاذل، أرجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *اعارض وبشدة* 
> *لاسياسة ولا كل الكلام دا له دخل في رأيي*
> *ديني بس هو مرجعى في رأيي دا*
> *احنا مسلمين وفرض وواجب علينا نصرة المسلمين* 
> *والجدار دا يمثل عدوان على المسلمين فى غزة ومساعدة للصهاينة* 
> *ويعتبر الجدار ضد أبسط مبادئ القومية العربية والوحدة الإسلامية والحقوق لإنسانية* 
> *حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*
> *في النظام الفاسد* 
> *ولكل انسان اعتبر المعارضة لبناء الجدار هى هجوم على مصر دا اعتقاد خاطئ* 
> ...


 لا اعلم لما هذا الحديث

لم يختلف احد على نصرة القضية الفلسطينية  و الخلاف هنا على اننا المؤيدين لبناء الجدار نتمسك بان تكون المساعدة ظاهرية من على الارض وليست فى الخفاء حيث لا امان لما تحت الارض وفي ما اوردته التقارير الكثيرة بالقادمين من الجانب الاخر والاحداث ليست ببعيدة .
يعنى من الاخر

عاوزين المساعدات تعبر من معبر رفح بالطرق القانونية وهو ما يلتزم به الجانب المصرى كثيرا فهل نجد التزام من الطرف المقابل متمثلا فى حماس ؟

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

وهذا التعقيب على أساس أن المعابر مفتوحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## طائر الشرق

المعابر تفتح على حسب الحاجة نظرا لما عليه الظروف المتتالية والتى تراها الحكومة المصرية

الحكومة المصرية ليست هى اليد الحنون على الفلسطينين  وهذا شئ  معروف  لكن اليد الحنون يجب ن تكون من الداخل  وعليك انت ان تقدم التنازلات فى سبيل شعبك ولا تطلب التنازلات من اى طرف اخر خصوصا ان كنت تعتبره غير محايدا رغم انك تلجأ اليه دوما

 لكن ترى هل تضمنين ان لاتمر عناصر مدربة من الجانب الفلسطينى لتنفيذ عمليات ارهابية بمصر حسب ما تدعيه الحكومة المصرية؟؟

----------


## المتفاائل الاول

> لم يختلف احد على نصرة القضية الفلسطينية و الخلاف هنا على اننا المؤيدين لبناء الجدار نتمسك بان تكون المساعدة ظاهرية من على الارض وليست فى الخفاء حيث لا امان لما تحت الارض وفي ما اوردته التقارير الكثيرة بالقادمين من الجانب الاخر والاحداث ليست ببعيدة .
> يعنى من الاخر
> 
> عاوزين المساعدات تعبر من معبر رفح بالطرق القانونية وهو ما يلتزم به الجانب المصرى كثيرا فهل نجد التزام من الطرف المقابل متمثلا فى حماس ؟


كلامك جميل خالص  بس سؤال بس انته مقتنع باللى انته كاتبه ده ولا بترد  علشان لازم ترد وتبقى ايجابى 

نور ايه بس اللى انته بتتكلم عنه 
هيا غزة عندها نور اساسا  لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

بس بالعربى كده احنا لاعندنا الجرأه ولا الثقه اللى احنااا نساعدهم فى العلن  من الاخر 
خوفااا من اسرائيل وامريكاا

احنا كشعوب نقول ونحب ونريد ان نفعل 
ولكن مايحدث على الساحه شئ تانى خالص 

خلى الناس تعيش عايزنا نخنق عليهم  علشان يروحواا يتزللوا لينا ولا لاسرائيل بعد كده من ققلة الطعام وضيق الحاجه 


دى خطوات لخطه  منظمه ولكن لن تظهر لنا الان ننظر شوى وهتلاقى 
دفاعنا عن الجدار والكلام ده كان حماسة وحب للبلد بس للاسف  مطلوب مقومات كتيرة مع الحماسه دى 
ملقيتهاش فى رد الاعضاء فى الموضوع ده 
الا 
الاستاذ الدكتور جمال 
الاخ الصعيدى 
الاخ احمد ناصر 
والاخت جميله

----------


## طائر الشرق

بكل تأكيد اكتب ما انا مقتنع به

ولك الحق فى الاعجاب بآراء من تشاء 




> دى خطوات لخطه منظمه ولكن لن تظهر لنا الان ننظر شوى وهتلاقى


كل الامور فى علم الغيب ولا يعلم الغيب الا الله

هل لك او لى من الامر شيئا  فى سياسة الدولة بكل تأكيد انت تعلم ان هذا فى الوقت الراهن محال , لذا فتكهناتنا وامنياتنا  لا تعدو مجرد دردشة على ورق  لا يعنى للمسؤلين المصريين شيئا

واسأل الله ان يهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا وان يجعلنا سببا فى نصرة الامة الاسلامية

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> دى خطوات لخطه  منظمه ولكن لن تظهر لنا الان ننظر شوى وهتلاقى


الخطة في نظري واضحة كالشمس في منتصف النهار. كل محاولات إسرائيل ومن يرعاها ومن يتعاون معهما لتصفية المقاومة الفلسطينية بعد انتخاب حماس باءت بالفشل. 

حاولوا تفريغ الحكومة المنتخبة من سلطاتها وإبقاء السلطات في يد رئاسة السلطة. حاولوا العمل العسكري عن طريق قوات دحلان وحرس الرئاسة. وحاولوا شن حرباً شعواء. وكل ذلك لم يكسر إرادة الفلسطينيين.

وظلوا يحاولون تجويع غزة لعل شعب غزة ينقلب على المقاومة أو تضعف إرادة قيادة المقاومة أمام مشهد المجاعة الجماعية إذا وقع. 

لكن الأنفاق تقف عقبة في سبيل هذه الوسيلة.

وبعد تعذر إحكام الحصار بمحاولة تعطيل الأنفاق من خلال الأعمال الأمنية المصرية، اضطرت الحكومة المصرية إلى الرضوخ للضغوط الأمريكية وقبلت بتنفيذ الجدار.

فهذه الخطوة ببساطة هي الإجراء الأخير الذي يؤمل عن طريقه أن تحدث مجاعة جماعية في غزة تكسر الإرادة الفلسطينية. عندئذ تسقط حكومة حماس، وتعود القوات الأمنية الدحلانية إلى غزة، ثم يتم في غزة ما تم في الضفة الغربية من نزع سلاح فصائل المقاومة وتعطيلها واعتقال أفرادها. وتتمكن إسرائيل بعد ذلك من تسيير الأمور من خلال سلطة عباس لتنفيذ مخططاتها بدون منغصات.

الخطة واضحة منذ انتخاب حماس ولكن ظلت غزة عائقاً يجعل إنجازها مستعصياً.

----------


## Meda kaBbOo

يا اخوانى انى بعتذر لكم ولصاحب الموضوع انى ساخرج بره النص 

فالرجاء تقبلوا اعتزارى 

يا  د / جمال 

الموضوع مش سلبى ولا ايجابى الموضوع ان مفيش حد بيسمع , وانا معاك وبعارض بشده بناء الجدار

بس يا جماعه المشكله 

فى الحكومه اللى مش بتسمع للشعب مفكرينا جهال وكل واحد بيعمل اللى هو عايزه ومفيش راقابه ولا حساب 

واللى مش عاجبه يخبط دماغه فى الحيط 

كم مره الحكومه اتحركت برغبه من الشعب 

1- احداث المتش المنكوب بين مصر والجزائر  ( الرئيس قال نحن لن نتهاون ,, وبعديها باسبوع نحن لا نريد ان نقطع الصله بينا وبين الجزائر ) الموضوع كله نزل على فشوش 

2- رئيس الاتحاد المصرى توعد انه هيعمل وهيعمل وهيعمل وطلع فى مؤتمر صحفى خايب من يومين وقال بالمعنى البلدى مش هانعمل حاجه من اللى قولنا عليها علشان وزاره الخرجيه عايزه كدا . ( وقال , على قناه مصريه : متركزوش معايا خليكم مع المنتخب فى انجولا هو دا اللى يستحق التركيز .

3- انفلونزا الخنازير : وزير الصحه لسه تاعب نفسه وجايب 5 مليون جرعه بعد ما العالم استكفى ووزير التعليم شايف العيال بتتقطع قدامه ولا شايل هم بيقول يكملوا التعليم , وهو فين التعليم دا 


والختام مسك والحمدلله ختام 2009 مشرف 


5- واخيرا الجدار الفولازى المزعوم وبحق هو جدار العار ومسح كل تاريخ بين فلسطين ومصر ,, وطلع رئيس مجلس الشعب فتحى سرور ما وصلت اليه الامور الان وصلت لان مصر تحافظ على سيادتها وعلى حقها ودا حق مشروع ,, ورئيس مجلش الشورى قال : مصر مش هاتبقى تنظيم لقعده تانيه تورد لفلسطين المخدرات و اللاسلحه وتتكون فى سينا قاعده ارهابيه .


وهارجع اقول مفيش فايده يا دكتور الا لما تروح الغمى عننا كفيانا 30 سنه احنا شبعنا تعب وزل 


ويا جماعه صدقونى الحكومه لم ولن ترضى ان احد يعارضها احنا فعلا عندنا ديمقراطيه بس ديمقراطيتنا غير دميقراطيه اى حد مشاء الله علينا خمسه وخميسه فى عين العدو احنا بنسيب الشعب يا كل فى بعضه وشويه ونهدى ونكمل عادى , وصدقنى يا دكتور دى مش سلبيه منى تقدر تقول انعدام الحلم فى ميدان عام .


و هانعمل زى رئيس مجلش الشعب 

من يوافق على قفل باب المناقشه يتفضل برفع صوباعه الابهام ( للبصمه )

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لأن مصر المتمثلة في الأرض والشعب المقهور ليست صاحبة القرار لبناء الجدار الممول


دائماً نستغل الفرصة للهجوم على مصر . أتمنى أن أرى الحكومات العربية تمد يدها بالإيجاب للشعب المقهور فى فلسطين بدلاً من الهجوم على مصر لمجرد الهجوم .
الجدار ينى تحت الأرض وليس فوق الأرض ولن أقول أن مصر حرة فى تأمين حدودها ولكن أقول أن الدول تفعل ما تراه فى صالح أمنها القومى . 
لا أستطيع أن أطالب بفتح الحدود بين المغرب والجزائر وهى دول حرة وغير محتلة لأن كل دولة تفعل ما تراه فى صالح أمنها القومى .
نحن نتحاور ونتشاجر ولم يقوم أحد منا بالتبرع للشعب الفلسطينى وهناك الكثير من الأبواب الشرعية المفتوحة لذلك ولو أن التبرعات التى تجمع من جميع أنحاء العالم يقف جامعوها محتارين لمن تعطى فى فلسطين للسلطة التى تضم بين أعضائها المتهمين بالقتل والخيانة أما لحماس المتهمة بحرصها على كرسى السلطة أكثر من حرصها على صالح الشعب . حتى أن المصدر الوحيد الموثوق به هى الأنروا التابعة للأمم المتحدة .
أتمنى أن أرى المعابر الشرعية مفتوحة بأستمرار لتنتهى قصة الأنفاق السرية .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## محمد محمد مبارك

مصر هى مصر لا ينالها ما يبث على هذة القناة او تلك اما الجدار فهذا امر سيادى مصرى خالص من اجل تأمين مصر 
واذا كانت حركة حماس تعبث بأمن القطاع فمن المنطق الا تترك لتعبث بأمن مصر وكمان حماس لا تهتم لامر وامن مصر لذا يجب ان يهتم كل مصرى لامن مصر كما يجب ان يكون انتماء كل مصرى لمصر فى المقام الاول وانا ارى ان هذة الانفاق اصبحت تمثل كارثة ووبال على مصر لذا فأنا اوافق على بناء هذا الجدار

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*قناعتي الشخصيه إنه إن لم يسألني ربي سبحانه وتعالى عما قد قدمته لأجل الوقوف إلى جانب إخواننا في فلسطين - غزه والضفه - وظني أنه سيسألني*
*إلا أنني متأكد أنه سيسألني عما قدمته من أجل نصر المسجد الأقصى الشريف أولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين*
*ورأيي أن هذا الجدار هو نقطة ضعف تحول بيننا وبين إستعادة المسجد الأقصى* *وكلما دار النقاش حول هذا الجدار وجدتني دون قصد مني أفكر في هذا الحديث الشريف*
*عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : ( عُذّبت امرأة في هرّة ، سجنتها حتى ماتت ، فدخلت فيها النار ؛ لا هي أطعمتها ، ولا سقتها إذ حبستها، ولا هي تركتها تأكل من خشاش الأرض ) متفق عليه*
*قد لا يرى البعض أنه لا ثمة علاقه هناك بين هذا الحديث وموضوع الجدار إلا أن هذا هو إنطباع شخصي أردت التعبير عنه هنا*
*أما كل التبريرات التي يسوقها البعض كمحاوله لتوضيح أهمية هذا الجدار فهي بالنسبة لي بالفعل مبررات واهيه لا أستطيع إستيعابها ولست في حاجه إلى تفنيدها إذ أن الأيام والزمن سيثبت كالعاده عكس كل مايقوله الساسه ومن والاهم*
*وأظن أن التجارب السابقه ليست بقليله في هذا الإطار*
*أعترض بشده على بناء هذا الجدار*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اخى العزيز الاستاذ سيد يؤسفنى ان اختلف معك فى كل ما ذكرته  و للاسف نضطر ان نعيد تكرارا احداثا حدثت و تحدث 
> 
> 
> للاسف قراءتنا للتاريخ تؤكد الكثير من احداث الخيانه و العمالة  و لا يغيرها توجيه اتهام او السكوت عليها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بقرأة متأنية يا عم شندى فأعتقد أننا فى النهاية نتلاقى ولا نختلف . ولكن لماذا نحمل مصر وحدها كل الأوزار التى حدثت لفلسطين ويتلقف هذه الأتهامات من يضمرون لمصر كل شىء إلا الخير . الزعيم الليبى معمر القذافى زهق وقال لن أكون فلسطينياً أكثر من الفلسطينين وكان يعلق بذلك على أختلاف الفلسطينين . فى كثير من الأوقات كان الأتفاق بين السلطة الفلسطينية وحماس يبدو وشيكاً وفى أخر اللحظات تصدر تعليمات من حكومات عربية برفض ما توصل اليه المتباحثين لمجرد أن مصر هى التى تولت التوسط فى الأتفاق . مع ذلك لم أرى أقلام هنا تتهم هذه الحكومات بأى أتهام .
متى نستغل الفرص ولا نضيعها من ايدينا ثم نتفاوض على الفتات . وما دمت تذكرنا بالماضى يا استاذى الفاضل فأذكرك بأن العلم الفسطينى كان مرفوع بجانب العلم المصرى والعلم الإسرائيلى فى فندق مينا هاوس أيام السادات رحمه الله وأضاع الفلسطينين فرصى الأعتراف بهم .طيب الماضى لا يفيد الكلام فى الماضى ولنتكلم فى الحاضر ونراقب نتيجة زيارة النتن ياهو لمصر وإذا كان فيها إيجابيات لنستغلها .
أتمنى أن ارى حكومة فلسطينية من خارج السلطة وحماس يكون حرصها الأول عودة حقوق الشعب المقهور وأتمنى ولا تلومنى لكثرة الأمنيات أن أرى مواقف إيجابية عربية ومن يتهمون مصر بخنق الشعب الفلسطينى وأرى أن معهم بعض الحق بسبب أغلاق المعبر أذكرهم بالحروب المشتعلة على الحدود العربية فخط الحدود بين اليمن والسعودية ملتهب والجزائر أغلقت حدودها من سنين مع المغرب ودول الخليج مختلفة على ترسيم الحدود والعراق تنتهك حدوده وسوريا ولبنان مختلفين على ضم قرية الغجر ففضلوا تركها تحت الأحتلال والسودان والصومال . :Gun2: . الخ . لا أهدف لتوسيع القضية أو تمييع الموضوع ولكن من يتهم مصر فعليه أن ينظر حوله .
أتمنى من السيد احمد ابو الغيط وزير خارجيتنا أن يتوقف عن تصريحاته التى تحسب علينا لا لنا .
صدقونى لو قامت حرب جديدة لتحرير فلسطين فسيكون الجندى المصرى كا العادة فى مقدمة المحاربين .
اشكركم وأعتذر لو خرجت عن قواعد الحوار . دمتم بخير

----------


## الصاعق

*إخواني الأحباب،* 

*لا يجب أن ننسى أن وضع المعابر الحالي لم ينتج فقط بسبب قرارات الحكومة المصرية، قرارات حماس كان لها دورها في هذا الوضع وربما هي مسؤولة عن الوضع الحالي أكثر من الحكومة المصرية، ونصرة شعب غزة لا تعني تأييد الطرح " الحماسي" بسيطرتها التامة على المعابر رغم تأثير ذلك على شعب غزة، وهذه قضية كلا الخصمان فيها مذنب. الأن ستقبل حماس مرغمة بالطرح المصري حول السيطرة المشتركة على المعابر مع فتح.*

*والحقيقة إن تنظيم حماس مدان من قبلي بتهمة الغباء السياسي، فهو لم يفهم قواعد اللعب مع الحكومة المصرية وقلل من قدرتها على الضغط عليه وأعطى أهمية أكبر للأنظمة التي تدعمه عسكرياً، وكان على مفكري حماس أن يعوا جيداً أن عملية اجتياح الحدود المصرية الماضية لن تمر بسلام وأن الحكومة المصرية بعدها لن يكون لديها ذرة تسامح مع تنظيم أجبرهاعلى فتح الحدود بالقوة ولي الذراع، الأن الحكومة المصرية تقوم بلوي ذراع مضاد -إن صح التعبير- لوضع النقاط على الحروف في قضية العروض المصرية التي ترفضها حماس.*

*ولي ملاحظة جانبية* 

*رغم أني من أصحاب الموقف المحايد من جماعة الأخوان المسلمين المصرية نتيجة بعض الغموض في نقاط بعينها في برنامجهم الإصلاحي، إلا أني لم أملك إلا أن أعجب بالعمل المنظم الواضح من قبل أعضاء تلك الجماعة بالتواجد الجماعي في الأوقات المهمة في هذه الساحة وغيرها لنصرة فرعهم في غزة ومحاولة تكوين رأي عام مساند لوجهة نظرهم. أنا أحب العمل المنظم حتى لو اختلفت مع أصحابه.*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

نعم أؤيد.
أثبتت المبادرات المتعددة أن حماس لا غيرها هي حجر العثرة في انهاء الانقسام الفلسطيني .. حماس تريد بقاء الوضع كما هو عليه واسرائيل أيضاً تريده كما هو عليه.
اسرائيل تريده كذلك لأنها تضع اللمسات الأخيرة لحدودها مع فلسطين المجزئة وتستمر في تهويد القدس في غفلة من الكل ولا تريد أن تستمع الى دعوات سلام مع السلطة وتتمنى لو استمر التراشق بين فتح وحماس وبين أطراف كسوريا وايران وقطر ضد مصر حتى النهاية.
وحماس تريده ذلك لأنها ترى فيما عدا ذلك ضياع نهائي لكرسي السلطة والسيادة والسياسة الموجهة للخارج منها الى أبد الآبدين.
اسرائيل اذن ستسمر في محاصرة القطاع وحماس اذن ستستمر في القطاع دون حل .. وهي لا يهمها الحصار طالما الأنفاق موجودة وتجارة الأنفاق المربحة جداً موجودة وكل ما يريدونه يدخل القطاع .. حماس مثالها مثال حاكم أحمق قصير النظر لا يهمه سوى نفسه وفقط.
الحل الوحيد هو اجبار حماس على القبول بانتخابات أو حلول تفرضها عليها الفصائل الفلسطينية أو مصر أو الجامعة العربية وعدم التساهل معها أو ترك الأنفاق شريان لها يدعوها لمزيد من تضييع الوقت.
النفق الواحد يؤجر في اليوم بآلاف الدولارات .. أنا أعرف ناس في غزة حدثتني عن الأمر.
بالنسبة لاسرائيل فهي تلعب سياسة على مستوى عالي جداً لكن للأسف الحمقى من العرب أضعف من أن يتابعوها أو يلاحظوها أو يفهموها.
بلاش نقول ليه زارت اسرائيل تركيا ومصر قبل الحرب على غزة مباشرة .. متهيألي كلكم فاهمين ليه.
تعالوا نقول حاجة جديدة ونشوف الصور .. الست ليفني مش عارفة تنزل من الطيارة من غير متعمل نفسها هتقع فالأخ أبو الغيط الشهم يمسك ايديها

وتتصور الصورة ويشوفها العالم العربي وقت الحرب على غزة ويغضبوا جدا.
ولا صورة مبارك وأولمرت .. تفتكروا العلاقة حميمية قوي ومقطعة بعضها للدرجادي؟
ده يادوب كان أول لقاء بين الاتنين!

الصور دي فن وسياسة عالية كمان .. متستهينوش بأي تفصيلة صغيرة .. يمكن ناس لسه مش مقتنعة.
طيب فاكرين الصورة دي:

الصورة دي صورة مشهورة بين ساركوزي وميركل واتكتب كتير عنها في الصحافة الغربية.
ميركل فيها رفضت التلامس أو العناق أو التقبيل مع ساركوزي .. ميركل معروف عنها انها تسعى لانها تكون أقوى امرأة في أوربا .. وساركوزي مش غبي وفاهم ده كويس .. صورة زي دي مش هتكون موائمة لصورتها اللي عايزاها تكون عليها على مستوى العالم .. على النقيض ساركوزي عايز يثبت سطوته وجدارته بالاتحاد الأوربي وعايز يبين وجود تحسن في العلاقات مع ألمانيا.
الناس بالفعل تناست حرب غزة بالكامل وبدل ما تهاجم اسرائيل على الحرب نفسها كانت بتهاجم مصر علشان المعابر والصور اللي اتنشرت وظل الحديث عن تواطؤ مصري!
اسرائيل تلعب سياسة .. والمشكلة انها مبتبذلش مجهود لأن العالم العربي عنده استعداد غير عادي لمهاجمة مصر في أي لحظة.
لو تفتكروا لما زار بيجن السادات وقبل تدمير المفاعل النووي العراقي هاج العرب على مصر واتهموها باعطاء ضوء أخضر لاسرائيل لضرب المفاعل العراقي .. رغم ان المفاعل العراقي كله كان باشراف عالم مصري!
يعني نفس الشئ بالظبط اللي عملته اسرائيل قبل حرب غزة ونفس الحفرة بالظبط اللي وقع فيها العرب.
حالياً لا حديث عن اسرائيل والجدار العازل .. لا حديث عن حماس وعدم قبولها بالمصالحة وعدم ردها على الورقة المصرية .. فقط هناك حديث عن مصر والمعبر مرة ومصر والجدار الفولاذي مرة والله أعلم المرة الجاية هيكون الكلام عن ايه!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نعم أؤيد.
> أثبتت المبادرات المتعددة أن حماس لا غيرها هي حجر العثرة في انهاء الانقسام الفلسطيني .. حماس تريد بقاء الوضع كما هو عليه واسرائيل أيضاً تريده كما هو عليه.




*لأ مش معقول!*
بقى حماس هى حجر العثرة
زى ما الأخوان المسلمين
هما حجر العثرة فى مصر
والشماعة الواهية لتخلفنا المستمر
منذ يوليو 1952
والشماعة الواهية لإستمرار
العمل بالطوارئ
منذ 1981

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا مالي بالاخوان المسلمين دلوقتي والبطاقات الانتخابية يا دكتور جمال؟!
الاخوان المسلمين جماعة منظمة وايجابية .. بتتحرك تحركات مؤثرة أنا شخصياً بحترمها .. وكان لها تاريخ ممتاز سابق
لكنها حالياً مختلفة كتير ومشتتة وملهاش أجندة واضحة .. مجرد شعارات واتجاهات مختلفة بتتغير بتغير الأشخاص
من الأخر الاخوان كيان هلامي
المهم احنا بنتكلم حالياً عن الوضع في فلسطين .. أيوة حماس السبب في توقف المحادثات وفي الحرب على غزة وفي موت كتير من الفلسطينيين.
حماس عملت ايه علشان القطاع أو القضية الفلسطينية من ساعة ما وصلت للحكم؟
ممكن حد يجاوبني؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنا مالي بالاخوان المسلمين دلوقتي والبطاقات الانتخابية يا دكتور جمال؟!
> الاخوان المسلمين جماعة منظمة وايجابية .. بتتحرك تحركات مؤثرة أنا شخصياً بحترمها .. وكان لها تاريخ ممتاز سابق
> لكنها حالياً مختلفة كتير ومشتتة وملهاش أجندة واضحة .. مجرد شعارات واتجاهات مختلفة بتتغير بتغير الأشخاص
> من الأخر الاخوان كيان هلامي
> المهم احنا بنتكلم حالياً عن الوضع في فلسطين .. أيوة حماس السبب في توقف المحادثات وفي الحرب على غزة وفي موت كتير من الفلسطينيين.
> حماس عملت ايه علشان القطاع أو القضية الفلسطينية من ساعة ما وصلت للحكم؟
> ممكن حد يجاوبني؟



_لأ بقه مش أنت عامل دعاية لمواضيعك_


__________________
Islamophobia
 هم يحاربوا الاسلام ونحن نحارب الجزائر! 


_وأنا كمان من حقى أعمل دعاية لمواضيعى_







_أما كلامك عن الأخوان المسلمين_
_فكأننى لا أقرأ لقلمك_
_بل أقرأ لقلم كاتب من بتوع الصحافة الحكومية_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*جدار مصر الفولاذي فى نظر القانون الدولي*  *جدار مصر الفولاذي فى نظر القانون الدولي* *بقلم : د. عبد الله الأشعل*  *أكد الأمريكيون والإسرائيليون على الأقل أن مصر تقيم بمساعدة شاملة من الجانب الأمريكي جداراً طوله عدة كيلو مترات وبعمق 18 متراً ومن الفولاذ.* 

*من الجانب المصري لم يتأكد صراحة وإنما تأكد ضمناً، وأما أسباب بناء الجدار كما أوضحها المصريون فهي منع التهريب بين مصر وغزة. أما حق مصر في بناء الجدار داخل أراضيها فقد أوضحه السيد وزير الخارجية وأكد أنه قرار سيادي يعود إلى مصر وأمنها القومي. وأود في هذه المقالة أن أناقش بهدوء هذه الأقوال من وجهة نظر قانونية خالصة.* 

*فمن حق أي دولة أن تفعل ما تشاء داخل حدودها لتأمين نفسها من جيرانها، ولكن القاعدة المستقرة في القانون الدولي هي أن حق هذه الدولة مقيد بالتزام عدم الإضرار بشكل غير مشروع بالدولة المجاورة أو الإقليم المجاور. وفي تحليل عن الجدار سوف أنحي تماماً المقولات والأوصاف التي تطلق من مصر أو صوب مصر حول التضامن العربي، أو أن فلسطين في كبد كل مصري أو أن الفلسطينيين مسلمون ويجب إنقاذهم، لأنها أوصاف لم تعد تلامس الواقع بل تستفز القارئ ولكي أركز فقط على حق مصر الذي أكدته في خطابها الذي باحت به حتى الآن بشأن الجدار.* 

*عندما يتعلق الأمر بغزة التي يحدها شمالاً البحر المحاصر، وعلى طول حدودها الشرقية والجنوبية إسرائيل التي تحمل مشروعاً صهيونياً هدفه القضاء على الشعب الفلسطيني والتربص الدائم بغزة وإعلانه إقليماً معادياً تجيز فيه كل ما يحظره القانون الدولي، فإن الحد الغربي لغزة وهو مصر يصبح هو محط الأمل من الناحية النفسية ليس فقط لإنقاذ غزة من الوحش الصهيوني ولكن لإمداد غزة بكل مايلزم من ضرورات البقاء، وهي في الظروف العادية مسألة اقتصادية إذا حسنت النوايا وهي مصدر للربح بالنسبة للجانب المصري.* 

*ولكن لأسباب كثيرة لاداعي لإقحامها في هذا السياق رأت مصرأن تقيم عازلاً صلباً بينها وبين هؤلاء 'الأعداء' الذين يتربصون بها الدوائر ويغيرون عليها من حين لآخر ويسببون لها الإحراج مع إسرائيل، ومصر تظن أن هذا القرار مصدره الشعور المصري الخالص دون إملاء من أحد بهذه المخاطر.* 

*لكن على الجانب الآخر، فإنه لما كان القانون الدولي يعتبر غزة أرضاً محتلة وأن حصارها، من الجرائم ضد الإنسانية، وإبادة جماعية لسكانها، فضلاً عن كونه جرائم حرب بموجب اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة، فقد أوجب القانون الدولي على الدول أطراف المعاهدات التي تجرم هذا العمل أن تسعى إلى فك هذا الحصار وإنقاذ السكان وكفالة الحد الأدنى من الظروف الإنسانية لبقائهم. أما بالنسبة لمصر، وبسبب وضعها كمنفذ وحيد على الجانب الآخر لغزة فقد رتب القانون الدولي عليها التزامات أقسى وهي ضرورة فتح معبر رفح وكافة منافذ الحدود الأخرى لإنقاذ غزة من مخطط الإبادة الإسرائيلي. أما إحكام الحصار عن طريق إغلاق المعبر ورفض تمرير المؤن اللازمة، فقد أدى إلى إنشاء الأنفاق وهي منافذ للنجاة من هذا المخطط، فيكون إغلاقها هي الآخرى، ومنع الهواء من المرور إلى غزة عن طريق جدار فولاذي تفننت إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة في صناعته لينقل حدود إسرائيل مع غزة شرقاً وتحل محل حدود مصر مع غزة غرباً بأيدي مصرية وبأمن مصري، فهو عمل بعيداً عن الأوصاف العاطفية التي لم يعد لها معنى مع مصر الرسمية في هذه المرحلة الخطيرة من حياة مصر، يجعل بناء الجدار جريمة مركبة بامتياز. فالهدف المعلن هو الإمعان في خنق سكان غزة، ومعاقبتهم لذنب لم يرتكبوه وإرهابهم إلى حد الموت لقاء تمسكهم بنظام أحبوه أو كرهوه، اختاروه أو فرض عليهم ليس لأحد التدخل فيه مهما كان رأيه فيه من الناحية السياسية. فالهدف السياسي لا قيمة له لأن القانون يعول على النية الإجرامية وهي إبادة السكان بقطع النظر عن الدوافع. كما أن الجدار نفسه يعني أن مصر تخلت عن التزاماتها القانونية الدولية لصالح سكان غزة المحاصرين، وتعاونت مع إسرائيل على إحكام الجريمة. وقد سبق للأستاذ ريتشارد فولك مقرر مجلس الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان للأراضي المحتلة أن أشار في تقريره حول محرقة غزة إلى جريمة حرمان أهل غزة من حق الفرار من الهلاك، فما بالنا وأن الجدار يجعل الهلاك محققاً ويزيل كل احتمال لتحقيقه.* 

*إن مشاركة مصر مع إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة في إبادة سكان غزة مهما كانت مبرراته لدى كل هذه الأطراف يضع مصر تماماً في دائرة التجريم، ناهيك عن أن هذه المشاركة هي امتثال مصري لاتفاق أمريكي إسرائيلي سبق لمصر أن اعتبرته تدخلاً سافراً في شؤونها وغضبت لأنه ينفذ على أراضيها دون مشاركتها، ويبدو أن زوال بوش، ومشاركة مصر قد صحح هذا الموقف الذي لن يغفره التاريخ أبداً، كما أن له ما له يوم يقوم الحساب. لقد نظرت مصر إلى جانب واحد وغابت عنها أهم الجوانب، خاصة وأن هذه الجرائم لا تسقط بالتقادم.* 

*تلك رؤية قانونية خالصة لا أثر فيها للجوانب الإنسانية أو القومية أو الدينية أو الأمن القومي الصحيح، ويكفي أنها أكبر خدمة تقدم للمشروع الصهيوني سيدفع ثمنها أجيال مصر في عصور لاحقة.* *تفكيك اسرائيل مفيش اسهل منه**
**اذا كانت اقامتها اللي هي كانت اصعب اتحققت* *
**http://justicenownetwork.blogspot.com/* *http://ingaza.wordpress.com/*  
   

 *اللهم انصر اهلنا في فلسطين وثبت اقدامهم وفرج كربتهم** ..* *ووحد صفوفهم* *لن يكتمل النصر بدون الوحدة*

----------


## maxdig

> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> عندما اذكر مصر فانا اعنى الحكومة
> ...


وهذا الكلام ما تردده دائما جماعات الاسلام السياسى التى تلعب على عامل الزمن بتكرار مثل هذا الكلام على الشعب لمدة 20 سنه او لمده جيلين اصبح منهم جيل الان وهم ينتظرون الجيل الثانى وذلك بانشاء اعلام خاص بهم لترويج عمليه غسيل المخ للشباب الغير مثقف وهم يلعبون دائما ويختارون الغير مثقفين فيستخدمون الدين فى البدايه ثم يلقنونه بسمومهم فيخرج جيل مش يكره الحكومه انه يكره نفسه ايضا ,هذا المخطط فعلوه مع الشعب العربى كله و كانت بدايتها فى الجزائر ثم السودان ثم فلسطين ,و حتى قناة الجزيره تمشى على نفس منوالك او طريقتك فهى تاتى باشخاص يسبون فى مصر و فى الاخير يقولون اننا نسب الحكومه بعدما نكون اخذنا نصيبنا من الردح والتخويين .

----------


## amshendy

> وهذا الكلام ما تردده دائما جماعات الاسلام السياسى التى تلعب على عامل الزمن بتكرار مثل هذا الكلام على الشعب لمدة 20 سنه او لمده جيلين اصبح منهم جيل الان وهم ينتظرون الجيل الثانى وذلك بانشاء اعلام خاص بهم لترويج عمليه غسيل المخ للشباب الغير مثقف وهم يلعبون دائما ويختارون الغير مثقفين فيستخدمون الدين فى البدايه ثم يلقنونه بسمومهم فيخرج جيل مش يكره الحكومه انه يكره نفسه ايضا ,هذا المخطط فعلوه مع الشعب العربى كله و كانت بدايتها فى الجزائر ثم السودان ثم فلسطين ,و حتى قناة الجزيره تاتى باشخاص يسبون فى مصر و فى الاخير يقولون اننا نسب الحكومه بعدما نكون اخذنا نصيبنا من الردح والتخويين .


يا اخى انت جديد على القاعة و ربما لم تقرا لى الا هذه المداخلة و على مايبدو انك حصرت الوطنية فى اعضاء الحزب الوطنى فقط 
فكيف تصنفنى وسط جماعة او اتجاه معين 
و اصدقك القول انى اصبحت اتمنى ان اكون من اعضاء الجماعة او ان اصبح من الوطنيين فى نظرك (اعضاء الحزب الوطنى )  واقسم لك انى لن ادفع مايين ولا حتى ملاليم لسوزان تميم ولا البرنسيسة التى ضحكت على الكومى بعشرة مليون جنيه فى اليوم فللاسف نحن من الشعب المطحون بين ( الوطنيون ) اعضاء الحزب الوطنى و المعارضة الضعيفة 
ارجو منك ان تشرح لى معنى كلمة رموز مصر
اخيرا كتبت عن الجزائر هل تعلم ماذا حدث فى الجزائر

----------


## Dragon Shadow

نعم أؤيد وبشدة ومصر حرة في أرضها وحدودها وأتذكر أن الرئيس مبارك في خطابه الأخير أمام البرلمان قد هدد إيران صراحة بالتوقف عن العبث والمؤامرات الدنيئة على مصر والأراضي المصرية وأظن أن للجدار علاقة وثيقة بهذا الأمر ، وقد علمت أن الصحافة الإسرائيلية هى أول من سرب خبر هذا الجدار ولو أن فيه فائدة لإسرائيل لما كانت أول من سربت الخبر في رأيي ..
وقد كفانا الصاعق والوالد الفاضل أستاذ سيد جعيتم الحديث بهذا الموضوع والحمدلله .... ولهم كل الشكر والتقدير ...
وأتعجب أن كاتب الموضوع أخ جزائري ! دخل المنتدى قريبا بعد المؤامرة الجزائرية على المصريين بالسودان والجزائر ، ولعل أكثر مايثير عجبي من الأخوة الجزائريين أنهم يرددون نفس الكلمات والإشاعات والشتائم التي ترددها وتروج لها إيران منذ زمن بعيد ، والحمدلله أن إستجاب الله لدعواتنا بأن يسلط الظالمين بعضاً وإشتعلت إيران داخلياً وأتمنى ان يذيقهم الله طعم الفتن التي دبروها ويدبروها منذ زمن بعيد بكل المنطقة العربية خاصة مصر والسعودية ، وخلال فترة لن تكون طويلة سيظهر وجه إيران الحقيقي ويرفضون الإسلام صراحة ويستبدل بالعلمانية وسأذكركم بذلك لو حدث ... 
*وأنقل لكم بضع كلمات أعجبتني :-*

لماذا أصبحت مصر ملطشة العرب
هل مصر هي الجارية التي اشتراها العرب من سوق النخاسة بأموال البترول وظلت مطيعة ثم سرقت الذهب من ست البيت وهربت لترتمي في حضن إسرائيل وأمريكا في حين كان السادة العرب يعاملونها بالحسنى ويجعلونها تنام وسط أبنائهم وتأكل من طعامهم ولم يفرقوا في معاملتها بينها وبينهم ، ثم قابلت الإحسان بالإساءة؟ 
هل مصر هي الخادمة التي استأجروها للخدمة في بيوتهم ثم سرقت البيت العربي وهربت في جنح الليل؟

إذا كانت الإجابة هي لا.. 
فلماذا أصبحت مصر ملطشة العرب ؟ 
الجزائر تهين المصريين ليس في حدود أراضيها بل تتعدى ذلك لتهينهم على أرض السودان! 
الاتهامات بالعمالة والخيانة تنصبُّ على رأسها من كل سادتها العرب الذين كانت تأكل مصر من خيرهم وتطعم أولادها من فتات موائدهم ! 
وأخيرا يقف المجاهد من حماس معطيا ظهره للعدو الإسرائيلي وحاملا سلاحه ليلقي بالرصاص على العمال المصريين على الحدود بين غزة ومصر، فيصاب عدد من الجنود المصريين!! لتصبح مصر هي عدوة أهل غزة وموت الجندي المصري هو موت للخيانة ، وهو أمر مُقدَّم على موت العدو!!

ما الذي يدعوني لقول هذا؟ 
القضية المثارة هذه الأيام حول ما أطلقوا عليه الجدار العازل على الحدود بين مصر وغزة لإيقاف دخول المهربين إلى مصر عبر الأنفاق ! ودفاع حماس المستميت الذي يصل لحد حمل السلاح ضد العمال والمهندسين المصريين للدفاع عن هذه الأنفاق في الأراضي المصرية!!

من قضية فلسطين إلى قضية غزة!!
لقد كانت قضية فلسطين ملئ السمع والبصر.. 
وكانت هناك محاولات -أقول محاولات- لتحقيق سلام ولو على الورق ، ولو على سبيل الهدنة بين الفلسطينيين وإسرائيل ، لأن فلسطين كان لها يدانِ -كما رأيناها مكتوبة على جدران المدرسة الابتدائية- يد تبني ويد تحمل السلاح ، ففتح كانت تناور في مجال السياسية ، في حين تقف حماس تحمي هذه السياسة بقوة السلاح بالقدر الذي تيسر لهم .. 
ثم ما لبث أن ترك مجاهدو حماس الخنادق والسلاح ليجلسوا في التكييف وليركبوا السيارات الفارهة وليتحول كبيرهم إلى رئيس وزراء في بلد محتل .. 
ففقدت فلسطين اليد التي تحمل السلاح بعد أن دخلت في صراع حول السلطة بينها وبين فتح .. 
اختلف الأخَوان وضاع الأمل الفلسطيني في جبهة موحدة تجمع كلمتهم وتطرح قضاياهم..

جمهورية حماس الغزاوية!!
بداية لقد ارتكبت حماس خطأ تاريخيا باستقلالها بغزة وجعلها القضية الأم ، فمع تصاعد الأحداث واتهام قادة حماس لقادة فتح بالعمالة والخيانة لإسرائيل وأمريكا ، واتهام قادة فتح لقادة حماس بالعمالة والخيانة لسوريا وإيران ، ثم معارك بالسلاح بين فتح وحماس سقط فيها من سقط ومات من مات وتشرد من تشرد ، انفردت حماس بالسلطة في غزة وكأنهم أرادوها جمهورية حماس الغزاوية ، عندها تقلصت القضية الفلسطينية وتم اختزالها؛ فتحولت من قضية فلسطين إلى قضية غزة ، وتحولت قضية غزة من صراع بين الفلسطينيين وإسرائيل إلى حرب بين فتح وحماس ثم جوع وتشريد للآلاف من أهل غزة..

وهنا بدأ الصراع يتحول من المواجهة بين حماس وفتح إلى المواجهة بين حماس ومصر.. 
حماس التي أُغلقت أمامها الأبواب الإسرائيلية ، وقطعت بأيديها أواصر الأخوة بينها وبين قادة فتح الذين يمثلون السلطة الفلسطينية .. 
لم يعد لها من منفذ سوى حدود مصر .. فماذا هي فاعلة؟ 
لابد لها -لحماس وليس لأهل غزة- أن تحفر الأنفاق لتهرب الدواء والغذاء والأموال والسلاح من مصر إلى جمهورية حماس ، وليقف رجال حكومة حماس المجاهدين الأبرار لجباية الضرائب لمن أراد أن يحفر نفقا يمتد من غزة إلى أرض مصر ليصل المبلغ حسبما ذكرت بعض المصادر إلى 10000شيكل إسرائيلي..

تحول الجنود البواسل إلى مجموعة من قاطعي الطريق وفتوات للحدود بين مصر وغزة للدرجة التي اعتبروا أن من حقهم فرض إتاوات على المهربين للبضائع والسلع والسلاح والمخدرات وغيرها .. 
وكأن حدودنا شقة إيجار جديد تولت حماس تأجيرها بالنيابة عن مصر!! 
فإذا ما غضبت مصر وإذا ما اتخذت إجراء يؤمّن حدودها وقف قادة حماس بمنتهى التبجح والصلف ليعلنوا عن حقهم في تهريب البضائع والسلاح وغيرها عبر أراضينا، وأننا يجب أن نغض الطرف عن ذلك طوعا أو كرها !! حيث يقف جنود حماس البواسل ليلقوا بالرصاص على العمال المصريين الخونة!!

ادخلوا البلاد من أنفاقها ..!
بداية لا يوجد بلد في العالم تسمح لأي مخلوق في هذا العالم أن يتدخل فيما يخص حدودها .. 
بل لا يوجد إنسان في هذا الوجود يسمح حتى لأخيه أن يخترق بيته وقتما يشاء بحجة أنه مضطر إلى ذلك ؛ فإذا ما قال له أخوه فلتدخل إذن من باب البيت فاجأه باتهامه بالخيانة والعمالة وأنه متحالف مع العدو؛ فإما أن أخترق حدود بيتك أو تكون في نظري خائناً.. 
فإذا ما قلت له يا أخي إن الله يأمرنا أن ندخل البيوت من أبوابها فاجأك بقوله: ولكن لأنني حالة خاصة فمسموح لي أن أدخل البيوت من شبابيكها فإذا لم أجد شباكا جعلت نفقا أدخل من خلاله بيتك..

ما هذا العبث وهذا الجنون وهذا التجاوز في الرأي والتصلب في الفكر.. 
إلا أن تكون بوابة مصر هي بوابة الغانية التي فتحتها على مصراعيها لكل من هب ودب.. يا أخي حتى الغانية من حقها أن تغلق بابها وقتما تريد في وجه من يرغب في شيء منها فبأي عين ينظرون لمصر.. وبأي منطق يتركون المغتصب الذي سرق الأرض ويرفعون السلاح في وجوه المصريين ، سوى أنها البجاحة التي ليس لها مثيل والتنطع الذي فاق الحدود .. والغباء السياسي الذي ملأ الآفاق.

وماذا فعل العرب لفلسطين
لقد انقسم العرب الآن إلى فئتين فئة تمثلها دول الممانعة ! وفئة تمثلها دول الموالاة ! -هكذا يصنفوننا- وتأتي على رأس دول الموالاة السعودية والأردن ومصر.. 
ولكن لا حديث عن هذه الدول ولا دورها ولا اتهام يصل إليها عن سلبيتها تجاه القضية الفلسطينية ، ولا يجرؤ قلم أن يتكلم عن الأردن أو حتى عن السعودية التي تقذف الحوثيين بالقنابل والمدافع والدبابات والطائرات لأنهم اخترقوا حدودها!

*أما عن دول الممانعة مثل إيران فبالله أخبروني ماذا قدمت إيران للقضية الفلسطينية؟* 
بل الأدهى من ذلك أن الصحف الغربية وصحف إسرائيل كشفت مؤخرا عن صفقات تجري بين إيران وإسرائيل في الخفاء! يعني تبادل للشتائم أمام العالم وعلاقات وعناق في الظلام!

ثم سوريا التي تسعى الآن للسلام وتلتقي بالوسطاء بينها وبين إسرائيل ، في حين يصنفونها باعتبارها بطل الممانعة ، فهل قام هذا البطل من نومه ليلقي حجرا في وجه جندي إسرائيلي يحتل الجولان! فضلا عن أن يدافع عن قضية فلسطين؟

إن هذا التصنيف كذبة كبرى من أكاذيب السياسة.. ولا أحد يتكلم عنها.. ولا أحد يذكر هذه الدول بسوء.. لا أحد يذكر عجزهم وتواطأهم.. المتهم دائما هي مصر.. الخائنة هي مصر والتي تستباح حدودها هي مصر!!

مصر .. سجادة الصالون وصالة الرقص
فليجبني من يتدخلون في شئون مصر وحدود مصر: هل يملك مصري واحد أن يدخل دولة عربية دون تأشيرة دخول؟.. بل هل يملك أن يعيش في بلد عربي دون وجود كفيل يضع جواز سفره في جيبه فلا يتحرك إلا بإذنه وكأنه عبد مملوك ، وإذا أخطأ جلدوه 180 جلدة في حكم ما أنزل الله به من سلطان!؟

فإذا كنتم عجزتم عن أن تقولوا للعرب افتحوا الحدود بينكم وبين إخوانكم وليدخل الناس من الأبواب ومن فوق الأرض مفتحي الحقائب لتطمئن قلوبكم .. فكيف تطلبون من مصر أن تغض الطرف عن انتهاك حدودها من الشبابيك والجدران والأنفاق.

إن على العرب بل على المسلمين جميعا في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التزاما شرعيا -وليس التزاما أخلاقيا فحسب- تجاه إخوانهم في فلسطين ، وليس من الحق أو العدل أن يقصروا هذا الالتزام على مصر وحدها، فيقفون وقفة المتفرج ويكتفون باتهام مصر بالتخاذل!

إن مصر ليست سجادة الصالون العربي ليكون من حقهم أن يدوسوا عليها وقتما يشاءون بنعالهم ، ومصر ليست صالة الرقص العربي التي يلقون على أعتابها عجزهم وفشلهم في مواجهة الأعداء ، فيأتون يشربون ويرقصون على آلامها ومواجعها ليتهموها في النهاية بأنها السبب في الغفلة العربية والتردّي العربي والحال الذي وصلت إليه الأمة العربية..


أما عن غزة التي يتاجرون بأهلها فإن الأولى بالفلسطينيين من فتح وحماس أن يطالبوا أنفسهم بتحمل مسئوليتهم أمام شعبهم وأهليهم قبل أن يطلبوا من مصر أن تدفع فاتورة اختلافهم وطمعهم وتخاذلهم.
منقول

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*جدار بوشين*
يغيب عن الكثيرين أن 
هذا الجدار
له وجهان
وجه يواجه الشعب الفلسطينى فى غزة
والوجه الآخر يواجه الشعب المصرى
والوجه الذى
يواجه الشعب الفلسطينى فى غزة

هو الوجه الأخير لإكمال باقى الأوجه الإسرائيلية 
لإتمام الحصار الإسرائيلى المصرى المشترك
للشعب الفلسطينى فى غزة
أما الوجه المصرى للجدار
المواجه للشعب المصرى
فهو أيضا لإكمال حصار شعب وادى النيل
فشبابنا محاصر من الشمال بأمواج الأبيض المتوسط
ومحاصر من الجنوب بحلايب 
وتماسيح النيل
ومحاصر فى الغرب بألغام هتلر وموسولينى


وهاكم نظرة الغرب
للجدار العازل المصرى

----------


## مـــــــوج

> نعم أؤيد وبشدة ومصر حرة في أرضها وحدودها وأتذكر أن الرئيس مبارك في خطابه الأخير أمام البرلمان قد هدد غيران صراخحة بالتوقف عن العبث والمؤامرات الدنيئة على مصر والأراضي المصري وأظن أن للجدار علاقة وثيقة بهذا الأمر ، وقد علمت أن الصحافة الإسرائيلية هى أول من سرب خبر هذا الجدار ولو أن فيه فائدة لإسرائيل لما كانت أول من سربت الخبر في رأيي ..
> وقد كفانا الصاعق والوالد الفاضل أستاذ سيد جعيتم الحديث بهذا الموضوع والحمدلله لهم كل الشكر والتقدير ...
> وأتعجب أن كاتب الموضوع أخ جزائري ! دخل المنتدى قريبا بعد المؤامرة الجزائرية على المصريين بالسودان والجزائر ، ولعل أكثر مايثير عجبي من الأخوة الجزائريين أنهم يرددون نفس الكلمات والإشاعات والشتائم التي ترددها وتروج لها إيران منذ زمن بعيد ، والحمدلله أن إستجاب الله لدعواتنا بأن يسلط الظالمين بعضاً وإشتعلت إيران داخلياً وأتمنى ان يذيقهم الله طعم الفتن التي دبروها ويدبروها منذ زمن بعيد بكل المنطقة العربية خاصة مصر والسعودية ، وخلال فترة لن تكون طويلة سيظهر وجه إيران الحقيقي ويرفضون الإسلام صراحة ويستبدل بالعلمانية وسأذكركم بذلك لو حدث ... 
> *وأنقل لكم بضع كلمات أعجبتني :-*
> 
> لماذا أصبحت مصر ملطشة العرب
> هل مصر هي الجارية التي اشتراها العرب من سوق النخاسة بأموال البترول وظلت مطيعة ثم سرقت الذهب من ست البيت وهربت لترتمي في حضن إسرائيل وأمريكا في حين كان السادة العرب يعاملونها بالحسنى ويجعلونها تنام وسط أبنائهم وتأكل من طعامهم ولم يفرقوا في معاملتها بينها وبينهم ، ثم قابلت الإحسان بالإساءة؟ 
> هل مصر هي الخادمة التي استأجروها للخدمة في بيوتهم ثم سرقت البيت العربي وهربت في جنح الليل؟
> 
> ...


نعم أؤيد وأعجبتني ايضا مداخلات الأخ الصاعق والاستاذ سيد جعيتم

----------


## amshendy

ارى ان الخطا هو خطا الحكومة المصرية التى لا تحافظ على شعبها و ليس معنى وجود كفيل فى دولة عربية او خطا دولة اخرى ان نغلق معبر رفح  امام اخوتنا 
ارجو ان يجيبنى احدهم ما الضرر فى ان تعلن مصر انها ستفتح المعبر فى تاريخ محدد و بصورة مستمرة و على المراقبين الاوربيين الحضور للمراقبة على الجانب الفلسطينى 
سؤال مرة اخرى ما الضرر اذا اردتم ان تغلقوه فالجانب الفلسطينى او الااحتلال هو من يغلقه او اى قوة اخرى غير مصر 
الجميع يدور و يلتف و يبرر لكن لا يجيب عن الضرر من فتح حدودنا هذه هى حدودنا التى يتشدق بها البعض لايمر منها الا من ياخذ تاشيرة كبقية الدول
و ردا على البعض 
دول عربية كثيرة تعطى تاشيرة للدخول اليها فلماذا التسيب مع بعض عرب الكباريهات و الزواج ابو عشرة مليون فى الليلة و لماذا التشدد تجاه الغزاوى الذى ياخذ التاشيرة للمرور الى دولة اخرى او اتجاه سيارة تحمل معونه غذائية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة* 
*
الحل الجذرى والعاقل والبديل لهذا الجدار الفاسد هو جعل منطقة الحدود بما فيها رفح المصرية منطقة عازلة وإنشاء خط حدود وهمى جديد (بدون جدران) على بعد 5 كيلومترات ( لا يمكن بناء أنفاق بطول 5 كيلومتلرات) وفى هذه المنطقة العازلة يتم إحكام الحراسة لمنع التهريب بجميع أنواعه ولو أستدعى الأمر تعديل شروط إتفاقية كامب دافيد وزيادة تواجد قوات حرس الحدود (الهاجاناه) والتى تحرس حدودنا وهى راكبة الجمال.....بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة....أفلا تعقلون أفلا تبصرون يا من أنتم تؤيدون بناء الجدار العازل المصرى؟!
*



The BSF's camel contingent patrols the India-Pak border near Jaisalmer



*حرس الحدود الهاجاناه*






*بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة*
*
**بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اتمنى فتح الحدود بين الجزائر والمغرب
مش حدودنا بس اللى يجب أن تفتح ولا ايه .؟*
*اشكر كل العرب الذين أنتقدونا وحدودهم مغلقة فى وجه أخوانهم من العرب*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *اتمنى فتح الحدود بين الجزائر والمغرب
> مش حدودنا بس اللى يجب أن تفتح ولا ايه .؟*
>  *اشكر كل العرب الذين أنتقدونا وحدودهم مغلقة فى وجه أخوانهم من العرب*


*
*
*مش مهم الأشقاء العرب 
بيعملوا إييه مع بعض
الأهم مصر الريادة
مصر الشقيقة الكبرى
نظامها الحاكم بيعمل إييه

*
أحدث صورة للجدار العازل المصرى
 
*على الحدود مع غزة
ذلك القطاع الصغير
من أرض فلسطين المحتلة!
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للأسف الموضوع الحالى لا فائدة ولا طائل منه لأن بناء الجدار بدأ بالفعل وعلى المتضرر اللجوء للقضاء


وأنا نقلت على الموضوع التالى حتى يسجل التاريخ موقفى من هذا الجدار العار

بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة....هاكم الحل الجذرى 			 		  		  		 			 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## طائر الشرق

سبحان الله
 :Dry: 
نازلين فينا تهم وعاملين نفسهم مش عارفين وكل من هب ودب يخبط فى مصر
النهاردة باسمع واحد من حماس ناقص يطالب  بان حماس تكون المسؤلة عن الحدود على الجانب المصرى.
 :Huh:

----------


## amshendy

> *اتمنى فتح الحدود بين الجزائر والمغرب
> مش حدودنا بس اللى يجب أن تفتح ولا ايه .؟*
> *اشكر كل العرب الذين أنتقدونا وحدودهم مغلقة فى وجه أخوانهم من العرب*


اخى الاستاذ سيد جيتم 
اشكرك كل الشكر على دعوتك لفتح كل الحدود بين العرب و هى دعوة ارجو ان تلقى صدى لدى كل الشعوب و الحكومات

اخى لقد عاصرت بنفسى تجربة فريدة للاسف لم يكتب لها التطور و هى تجربة المغرب العربى و فتح الحدود بين مصر و ليبيا و اؤكد لك انه بالرغم من الاستغلال السئ لها من البعض فلقد كان لها ايجابيات تفوق الوصف و ساضرب لك مثال بسيط و هو المحاصيل الزراعية فلقد كانت الشاحنات تحمل كميات هائلة من المحاصيل الزراعية بين البلدين و كان لها نتائج عظيمة على الشعبين كشعب عموما و مزارعين و تجار فعندما كانت ترتفع اسعار سلعة زراعية معينه مثل البطاطس فى مصر كانت الشاحنات تحملها من ليبيا و ينخفض سعرها لحد كبير فى مصر و ينطبق هذا على كل المحاصيل بين البلدين 
و مثال اخر الحديد  و الاسمنت الليبيين كان يتم نقلهم الى مصر و كان سعرهما اقل بكثير من حديد عز و لك ان تتصور لم توقف نقل الحديد من ليبيا الى مصر و السيراميك الذى كان ينقل برا الى ليبيا ومنه الى بقية دول المغرب 
لقد كانت تجربة فريدة فى بداية التسعينات من القرن الماضى 
و الان توجد تجربة مماثلة وهى دول الخليج التى وللاسف لم تتقدم خطوة العملة الموحدة بسبب ضغوط امريكية 

اما بالنسبة لموضوعنا فهى دعوة حق لكن اسالك ما الغرض منها  ؟ و انا اعرف وطنيتك العربية التى تطغى عليها فى بعض الاحيان المصرية و المطلوب هو احداث توازن بين الاثنتين 

الجزائر لها حدود مع دول اخرى و كذلك المغرب و يمكن لاى منهما الاستغناء عن البضائع من الدولة الاخرى 
لكن فى حالتنا لايوجد الا منفذ واحد و هو مصر 

اخى سيد 
من الممكن ان اتسامح مع بعض الاخوة بعدم مسايرتهم الاحداث و معاصرتهم لها او لعدم قراءتهم و متابعتهم او لانهم يستمدون معلوماتهم من بعض المواقع على النت و الكثير مغلوط 
لكن هل تتذكر يا اخى عندما فرض حصار امريكى على الطيران الليبى 
لقد وضعت تونس احد مطاراتها القريب من الحدود الليبية لنقل الركاب و ليكون بديلا عن مطار طرابلس  و المسافة بينهما ليست بالكبيرة و فتحت مصر الحدود لتمر البضائع و اقول لك لقد كان الانتقال بين البلدين حتى بدون بطاقة شخصية و قابلت عمال هناك مروا بدون بطاقة و لم يحدث للشعبين ضرر كما يصور لنا البعض اننا سننهار اذا حدث ذلك والتراجع عن التجربة كان للاسف بسبب بعض المصالح الشخصية لدى البعض
اخيرا ارى ان كثير من المناقشات تتم كحوار الطرشان كل يفهم الاخر و يعلم دوافعه و يحاول ان يشكك فيها و لكنه ليس على استعداد ان يتقبل الراى الاخر 
ادعو الله ان يهدينا جميعا الى مافيه خير الدنيا و الاخرة

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *اتمنى فتح الحدود بين الجزائر والمغرب
> مش حدودنا بس اللى يجب أن تفتح ولا ايه .؟*
> *اشكر كل العرب الذين أنتقدونا وحدودهم مغلقة فى وجه أخوانهم من العرب*


السلام عليك ورحمة الله أخي الفاضل أستاذ سيد جعيتم، 

مع احترامي، لكن المسألتان مختلفتان رغم ما يبدو من تشابه. 

أولاً أضم صوتي إلى صوتك في المطالبة برفع الحواجز بين جميع البلدان العربية. وهناك من الدول العربية من حقق بعض الإنجازات الصغيرة في هذا السبيل كما هو الحال بين دول الخليج العربي وبين اليمن والسعودية، وربما الدولة التي تقدم الأسوة التي يحتذى بها في هذا المجال هي سوريا. فسوريا مفتوحة لأي عربي يدخلها بدون تأشيرة وبدون طلب إقامة أو تصريح عمل، ويمكن له أن يقيم ويعمل بها ما شاء بدون تحديد لمدة إقامته وله أثناء إقامته نفس حقوق المواطن السوري. وقد أصبح هذا الحق ممنوحاً أيضاً لمواطني تركيا بموجب الاتفاقية الجديدة بين البلدين. أما حسب سياسة حكومتنا، فالمواطن الذي يمكنه دخول مصر بدون تأشيرة هو الإسرائيلي الذي يدخل سيناء للسياحة .. عن أي أمن قومي نتحدث أستاذي الفاضل؟ وهل تعتقد أن سوريا لا تعبأ بأمنها القومي؟ أخي العزيز كل دولة تضع نظريتها الخاصة لأمنها القومي وفق التعريف الذي تختاره للعدو والصديق. وللأسف فإن اختيار قيادتنا السياسية أصبح واضحاً .. لكن هل يعبر هذا الاختيار القبيح عن إرادة شعب مصر؟ إن كان كذلك –وأتمنى ألا يكون- فإننا بحاجة لوقفة للمراجعة!

لكن قضية حدود مصر مع غزة ليست مجرد قضية حواجز مصطنعة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد.  ولو أن هذا كان يكفي، فلماذا نرضى أن تنقسم مدينة رفح إلى رفح المصرية ورفح الفلسطينية وكيف لا يسترعى انتباهنا هذا التقسيم. أخي الكريم، العبد لله من عائلة لها ثلاثة أفرع تواجدت في مصر والمغرب وغزة من عدة قرون، وأتذكر أيام طفولتي أن أفراداً من فرع عائلة زين الدين الغزاوية كانوا يداومون على زيارة بيت جدي في الإسكندرية سنوياً حتى انقطعت السبل في الستينيات، وأعتقد أن عائلتنا ليست متفردة بهذا الوضع، ولو أنك بحثت بين بيوت المجتمعات المتواجدة على الشريط الحدودي، فإنك لن تجد إلا نفس العائلات والعشائر على الجانبين. عن أي أمن قومي نتحدث؟ .. إن كان الأمن القومي يعترف ويكرس تلك الحواجز المصطنعة التي تفرق بين العائلة الواحدة والأمة الواحدة بدعاوى الجاهلية هذه، أقول إذن إن الأمن القومي هذا طاغوت علينا أن نكفر به، وعلينا أن نبحث عن نظرية جديدة لأمننا القومي تقوم على تكريس وحدة الأمة وليس فرقتها وتقام على مبادئ شريعتنا وليس على نظرية الدولة القومية الحديثة وعلى أسس الشرعية الدولية المزعومة التي كرست دولة إسرائيل.

نعم، إن رفع الحواجز بين أبناء الوطن الواحد بل العشيرة الواحدة تكفي كحجة. لكن القضية هنا ليست قضية رفع الحواجز فقط:

أستاذي الفاضل .. أنت تطلب رفع الحواجز بين الجزائر والمغرب –وأنا معك- لكن طلبك هذا يصرف الأنظار عن حقيقة هذه القضية، وإلا فقل لي بالله عليك أيهما الواقع تحت الحصار، المغرب أم الجزائر؟ هل ضاقت كل المنافذ لدخول احتياجات الجزائر إلا من خلال حدود المغرب، أم أن الجزائر هي المنفذ الوحيد المتبق لنجاة شعب الجزائر من المجاعة؟ هل أحاط عدوك وعدوي الأول إسرائيل بالمغرب من كل جانب فلم يتبق إلى منفذ الجزائر، أم أنه أحاط بالجزائر والمغرب هي منفذه الوحيد؟ هل يضطر مواطنو الجزائر إلى البيات في العراء نساءً وأطفالاً وعجزة حتى تفتح لهم المغرب حدودها للدخول أو الخروج أم أن الجزائر هي التي تعلق مواطني المغرب على الحدود عند الخروج والعودة؟ هل تتلاعب المغرب بتحكمها في حدود الجزائر لتؤثر على خيارات الشعب الجزائري، أم أن الجزائر هي التي تستغل بوابتها مع المغرب لتظل لاعباً في المنطقة؟ أي الحكومتين تخوض معركة إرادة شرسة أمام عدوك وعدوي الأول إسرائيل، حكومة المغرب أم الجزائر؟ أي الشعبين صابر يتحدى الألم والجوع والمرض حتى لا تسقط حكومته فتسقط إرادته، شعب المغرب أم شعب الجزائر؟ 

أخي العزيز سيد جعيتم، هل ترى معي الآن أن التشبيه لم يكن في محله؟

أنا مع الذين يرفضون تسمية هذا الجدار بجدار العار .. بل هو "جدار الغدر" .. وأنا أتبرأ منه وأدينه.

وتقبل احترامي ومعزتي أخي الفاضل.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أتوجه بالشكر للأساتذة الفضلاء ( عم شندى ) علاء زين الدين ) 
أتفهم ما ذكتموه فى مشاركاتكم الهادفة وأعلم أن هناك فرق بين أغلاق الحدود فى الحالتين ولكنى أردت أن أذكر بأن حال العرب لا يصر الأحباب .
بالأمس قالت حماس أنها حتى توقع على أتفاقية السلام مع السلطة الفلسطينية فيجب أن يكون التوقيع فى دمشق !!! رفضت ذلك السلطة الفلسطينية !!!
يا سادة وقعوا الأتفاقية فى أى مكان وارحموا شعبكم .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة* 
> *
> الحل الجذرى والعاقل والبديل لهذا الجدار الفاسد هو جعل منطقة الحدود بما فيها رفح المصرية منطقة عازلة وإنشاء خط حدود وهمى جديد (بدون جدران) على بعد 5 كيلومترات ( لا يمكن بناء أنفاق بطول 5 كيلومتلرات) وفى هذه المنطقة العازلة يتم إحكام الحراسة لمنع التهريب بجميع أنواعه ولو أستدعى الأمر تعديل شروط إتفاقية كامب دافيد وزيادة تواجد قوات حرس الحدود (الهاجاناه) والتى تحرس حدودنا وهى راكبة الجمال.....بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة....أفلا تعقلون أفلا تبصرون يا من أنتم تؤيدون بناء الجدار العازل المصرى؟!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> the bsf's camel contingent patrols the india-pak border near jaisalmer
> 
> ...


وايه الفرق ان شاء الله؟
انت رافض الجدار لأنه بيحاصر الشعب وبيقطع شريان الحياة اللي هيتقطع برضو لو عملت منطقة عازلة ولا رافضه علشان المنظر العام؟
ثم منطقة عازلة ازاي انت مش عارف طبيعة المنطقة في رفح عاملة ازاي؟

----------


## الصاعق

> ارى ان الخطا هو خطا الحكومة المصرية التى لا تحافظ على شعبها و ليس معنى وجود كفيل فى دولة عربية او خطا دولة اخرى ان نغلق معبر رفح امام اخوتنا 
> ارجو ان يجيبنى احدهم ما الضرر فى ان تعلن مصر انها ستفتح المعبر فى تاريخ محدد و بصورة مستمرة و على المراقبين الاوربيين الحضور للمراقبة على الجانب الفلسطينى 
> سؤال مرة اخرى ما الضرر اذا اردتم ان تغلقوه فالجانب الفلسطينى او الااحتلال هو من يغلقه او اى قوة اخرى غير مصر 
> الجميع يدور و يلتف و يبرر لكن لا يجيب عن الضرر من فتح حدودنا هذه هى حدودنا التى يتشدق بها البعض لايمر منها الا من ياخذ تاشيرة كبقية الدول
> و ردا على البعض 
> دول عربية كثيرة تعطى تاشيرة للدخول اليها فلماذا التسيب مع بعض عرب الكباريهات و الزواج ابو عشرة مليون فى الليلة و لماذا التشدد تجاه الغزاوى الذى ياخذ التاشيرة للمرور الى دولة اخرى او اتجاه سيارة تحمل معونه غذائية


*عودة المراقبين ألأوربيون حل متاز يا شندي، لكنهم  لن يقبلون العودة في ظل سيطرة حماس على المعبر ويرغبون بالحرس الرئاسي الذي نصت عليه الأتفاقية، وسبق لحماس أن رفضت عوة الحرس الرئاسي والمراقبين الأوربيون، كما رفضت عدة حلول توافقية للإدارة المشتركة للمعبر حتى تقوم مصر بفتحه، على كل حال اعتقد أنهم سيعيدون التفكير في رفضهم لتلك الحلول في ظل الظروف الراهنة واعتقد أن الأقرب هو قبول إدارة مشتركة للمعبر مع فتح، وربما كان يجب عليهم قبلو ذلك عندما عرضت الحكومة المصرية إذ كان يعد هذا تراجعاً عن موقفها السابق والذي كان يصر على المراقبين الأروبين لكن حماس لم تستقبل هذا التراجع بحنكة سياسية خاصة وأنه تبعاً للعرف السياسي حل يخرج فيه الجميع فائزاً*

*المفترض الأن في مثل هذه الظروغ أن تجري جولة جديدة من المفاوضات تخرج بالحل التوافق السابق لحفظ اء وجه جميع الأطراف واتمنى أن يتم ذلك سريعاً*

*دمت بخير*




> *بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة* 
> 
> 
> *الحل الجذرى والعاقل والبديل لهذا الجدار الفاسد هو جعل منطقة الحدود بما فيها رفح المصرية منطقة عازلة وإنشاء خط حدود وهمى جديد (بدون جدران) على بعد 5 كيلومترات ( لا يمكن بناء أنفاق بطول 5 كيلومتلرات) وفى هذه المنطقة العازلة يتم إحكام الحراسة لمنع التهريب بجميع أنواعه ولو أستدعى الأمر تعديل شروط إتفاقية كامب دافيد وزيادة تواجد قوات حرس الحدود (الهاجاناه) والتى تحرس حدودنا وهى راكبة الجمال.....بلا جدار فولاذ بلا خيبة....أفلا تعقلون أفلا تبصرون يا من أنتم تؤيدون بناء الجدار العازل المصرى؟!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*عزيزي الدكتور جمال*

*"الهاجاناه" تنظيم عصابي مسلح صهيوني كان له دور في إرهاب وذبح العرب عام 1948 اما ما تقصده فهو قوات "الهجانه"*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> *
> *عزيزي الدكتور جمال*
> 
> *"الهاجاناه" تنظيم عصابي مسلح صهيوني كان له دور في إرهاب وذبح العرب عام 1948 اما ما تقصده فهو قوات "الهجانه"*
> 
> *دمت بخير*


*عزيزى الصاعق
عذرا لكنتى الهندية جعلتنى أكتب بدلا من "الهجانة" كتبت "الهاجاناه" المهم الصور المصاحبة أكيد أدت الغرض المطلوب منها ولكن للأسف لا حياة لمن تنادى فحكومتنا الرشيدة لا تتابع ما يجرى من مناقشات شعبية بخصوص جدار العار الأمريكى الصنع تعمل إييه لعقدة الخواجه المسيطرة على عقول العرب عامة وعقول المصريين خاصة !*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

«إن الذين يعارضون بناء هذا الجدار يخالفون بذلك ما أمرت به الشريعة الإسلامية»
*الأزهر يؤيد بناء مصر للجدار*
 
*                                                                         كتب                                                                    *                                                        أحمد البحيرى                                                                                                 ١/ ١/ ٢٠١٠

أصدر أعضاء مجمع البحوث الإسلامية فى اجتماعه برئاسة الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوى، شيخ الأزهر، بياناً رسمياً بالإجماع يؤيد بناء الحكومة المصرية للجدار الفولاذى على الحدود مع فلسطين.
جاء البيان بعد موافقة ٢٥ عضواً من أعضاء المجمع برئاسة طنطاوى على حق الحكومة المصرية الكامل والدولة فى أن تقيم على أرضها من المنشآت والسدود ما يصون أمنها وحدودها وحقوقها. 
وجاء فى نص البيان – الذى حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نسخته – أن من الحقوق الشرعية لمصر أن تضع الحواجز التى تمنع أضرار الأنفاق التى أقيمت تحت أرض رفح المصرية، حيث يتم استخدامها فى تهريب المخدرات وغيرها مما يهدد ويزعزع أمن واستقرار مصر ومصالحها. 
وأكد البيان أن ما تقوم به مصر تأمر به الشريعة الإسلامية ويتفق مع أحكامها التى تؤيد حق كل دولة فى حماية حدودها ومصالحها.
وانتقد البيان بشدة الأصوات التى تعارض بناء الجدار الفولاذى وجاء فيه «إن الذين يعارضون بناء هذا الجدار يخالفون بذلك ما أمرت به الشريعة الإسلامية».


تحذير عام:
كل من يعارض بناء جدار العار سيكون مصيره جهنم والعياذ بالله!

----------


## محمد محمد مبارك

اولا مصر هى بلد الشهداء والابطال وبلد التضحيات وللعلم يادكتور مصر تركت الانفاق لتمد غزة بكل شيىء منذ بدء الحصار   
على قطاع غزة ثانيا مازا كانت النتيجة استخدمتة حماس لتهرب المخدرات والخارجين عن القانون واحد هؤلاء الخارجين على القانون من بلدى ثالثا قادة حماس لا يعرفون الا التطاول على مصر والتهرب من التوقيع على اتفاق المصالحة والاتجار بأرواح الابرياء هذة كلها حقائق بعد كل هذا يجب ان انحاز الى امن بلدى اولا والى سلامتها وان اؤيد كل قرار يحقق ذلك لذلك ان مع بناء هذا الجدار

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اولا مصر هى بلد الشهداء والابطال وبلد التضحيات وللعلم يادكتور مصر تركت الانفاق لتمد غزة بكل شيىء منذ بدء الحصار   
> على قطاع غزة ثانيا مازا كانت النتيجة استخدمتة حماس لتهرب المخدرات والخارجين عن القانون واحد هؤلاء الخارجين على القانون من بلدى ثالثا قادة حماس لا يعرفون الا التطاول على مصر والتهرب من التوقيع على اتفاق المصالحة والاتجار بأرواح الابرياء هذة كلها حقائق بعد كل هذا يجب ان انحاز الى امن بلدى اولا والى سلامتها وان اؤيد كل قرار يحقق ذلك لذلك ان مع بناء هذا الجدار


_
 عذرا عزيزى "مبارك"
أنا حددت موقفى من الموضوع فى مشاركات سابقة وحددت الحل البديل لجدار الخيبة والعار فأرجوك إرجع لمشاركاتى السابقة منعا لإهدار الوقت فى تكرار ما سبق أن قلته!_

----------


## الصعيدي

عن لعب السياسة بالدين – فهمي هويدي

الذي لا يقل سوءا عن إقامة الجدار الذي يحكم الحصار حول غزة، أن يتبناه بيان صادر باسم مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، فيبرره ويعتبر معارضته مخالفة لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
وهو ما وضعنا إزاء فضيحتين وليس فضيحة واحدة،
الأولى تتعلق بقرار سياسي له حساباته المستجيبة للضغوط الخارجية الأمريكية والإسرائيلية.
والثانية تتعلق بتسويغ شرعي مورست لأجله ضغوط داخلية أخرى،
وصدر في ملابسات غريبة ذلك أن معلوماتي تشير إلى أن موضوع الجدار لم يكن مدرجا على جدول أعمال جلسة المجمع التي عقدت يوم الخميس 31/12. ناهيك أنه ما خطر ببال أحد من أعضائه أن يُعرض عليهم أمر من هذا القبيل يتعلق ببناء سور أو حاجز على الحدود.
وعلى الرغم من أن الأعضاء لاحظوا وجودا لكاميرات التليفزيون في القاعة. وهو أمر غير مألوف، فإنهم لم يلقوا لذلك بالا. ومنهم من ظن أنها جاءت لتلاحق وزير الأوقاف الذي كان حاضرا للجلسة.
وبعد مناقشة الأمور المدرجة في جدول الأعمال فوجئ أعضاء المجمع بشيخ الأزهر يستخرج من أمامه ورقة قرأ منها البيان الخاص بتأييد إقامة الجدار وتأثيم معارضيه، أمام عدسات التليفزيون التي أدرك الجميع أنها جاءت خصيصا لتسجيل هذه اللقطة. الأمر الذي يعني أن الأمر كان مرتبا بكامله خارج المجمع مع وزيري الأوقاف والإعلام.
وما أن انتهى الشيخ من قراءة البيان، حتى قام من مقعده وانصرف منهيا الجلسة، وسط الدهشة التي عقدت ألسنة جميع الجالسين، الذين لم يتح لأي منهم أن يناقش البيان أو يعلق عليه.
الباقي بعد ذلك معروف، إذ تم بث البيان الذي نسب إلى المجمع وكان واضحا فيه أنه استهدف أمرين هما تغطية موقف الحكومة بعدما تعرض لحملة استياء وغضب عمت الشارع العربي والإسلامي. ثم الرد على إعلان الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي حرمة إقامة الجدار الذي يحكم الحصار حول الفلسطينيين في غزة. ولم يكن الشيخ القرضاوي وحيدا في ذلك، وإنما تبنى الموقف ذاته أحد علماء السعودية، لعله الشيخ سلمان العودة.
المشهد جاء كاشفا لأمور عدة،
أولها ضعف موقف الحكومة في مصر، التي وجدت نفسها في موقف الدفاع لتبرير ما أقدمت عليه، الأمر الذي اضطرها للاستعانة بغطاء شرعي يستر عورتها بعدما أتمت إقامة نصف الجدار. في حين أنها لو كانت واثقة حقا من أن المسألة لها صلة بالأمن القومي لاكتفت بذلك ولم تبال بالضجة التي حدثت في الخارج جراء فعلتها.

الأمر الثاني الذي انكشف هو أنه ليس صحيحا أننا نعاني من مشكلة تدخل الدين في السياسية. لأننا بصدد نموذج صريح للمدى الذي بلغه تدخل السياسة في الدين.
أما الأمر الثالث فهو أن الذين يرتبون مثل هذه الممارسات يبدو أنهم لا يعرفون شيئا عن الرأي العام ويفترضون البلاهة في الناس، ذلك أن البيان الذي أصدروه باسم مجمع البحوث الإسلامية لم يقنع أحدا، فضلا عن أنه أهان المجمع وحوله إلى مادة للسخرية والازدراء. يشهد بذلك سيل التعليقات الذي تدفق عبر شبكة الإنترنت خلال اليومين الماضيين.
على الهاتف قال لي المستشار أحمد مكي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض إن البيان نموذج لتلبيس الحق بالباطل، ذلك أن دفاعه عن إقامة الجدار يعني في ذات الوقت الدفاع عن تجويع الفلسطيني. وتلك جريمة لا يقرها شرع أو قانون أو عقل.
وأضاف أن شيخ الأزهر وأعضاء مجمع البحوث يعرفون أكثر من غيرهم الحديث النبوي الذي ذكر أن امرأة دخلت النار في هرة (قطة) حبستها وجوعتها. الأمر الذي يطرح سؤالا كبيرا عن جزاء الذين يقومون بحصار وتجويع مليون ونصف المليون فلسطيني في غزة.

ونبه المستشار مكي إلى المفارقة الصارخة في تزامن البيان الذي صدر عن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية مدافعا عن الجدار والحصار مع وقفة الناشطين الغربيين الذين جاءوا من أنحاء الدنيا إلى مصر لإدانة الجدار ورفع الحصار.
وهو يختم قال إن بعض الممارسات التي تتم في البلد أصبحت تجعل الإنسان يخجل من انتمائه إلى مصر.
وإزاء مثل هذا التلاعب بالمؤسسات والقيم الدينية يخشى أن يدفع البعض منا إلى الخجل من انتمائهم الديني

----------


## طائر الشرق

سؤال بس يا جماعة

قطر والجزيرة وكل اللى عاملين هليلة على الجدار دول 

عاملين يطلعو الاوروبيين وكأنهم حمامة السلام

مش هم دول السبب فى اسرائيل اصلا ولا احنا دلوقت بنلمعهم, ثم مش هم عندهم الديموقراطية ومحروقين اوى على فلسطين ما يروحوا يتشطروا على فرنسا ولا بريطانيا ولا امريكا اللى الفيتوا بتاعهم موجود فى اى قرار بناخده فى مجلس الامن و لا احنا نسينا دلوقت؟؟
وجالاوى دا جايبلى حاخامات وكل الصور متسلطة عليهم بقى دلوقت اليهود هم اللى حلوين ومصر بقت المساحة بتاعتهم ؟؟
اجندة فعلا ما بتخدمش غير مصالح غير عربية ولا اسلامية فى مقدمتها العدو الصهيونى والعدو الفارسى

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> سؤال بس يا جماعة
> 
> قطر والجزيرة وكل اللى عاملين هليلة على الجدار دول



أخي طائر الشرق،
لم أسمع من مسؤول قطري أي تعليق على الجدار ولا من أي مسؤول عربي على الأغلب. هذا ليس دفاعاً عنهم ولكن حتى لا ننساق وراء تصورات. وفي رأيي أن السكوت عن هذا الجدار يشين صاحبه ولكن بيوت أكثر المسؤولين العرب من زجاج مثلهم مثلنا. أما الجزيرة فهي قناة إخبارية ودورها هو تغطية الأخبار بدءاً بالأهم فالمهم. 

الهُليلة في محلها وأكثر ما يقلقني ليست الهليلة ولكن أخاف أن تخمد هذه الهليلة بعد فترة ويستمر بناء الجدار وحصار غزة.




> وجالاوى دا جايبلى حاخامات وكل الصور متسلطة عليهم بقى دلوقت اليهود هم اللى حلوين ومصر بقت المساحة بتاعتهم ؟؟


اليهود الذين تراهم لم يأت بهم جالاواي ولكن حملته مفتوحة لمن ينضم إليها، وهم نوعان، يهود ليبراليين يساريين من نشطاء السلام وهؤلاء لا يميزهم شكل معين. ثم هذه الطائفة من اليهود الهاسيديك (ذوي اللحى والضفائر والقبعات السوداء) هي طائفة تعتنق فكراً عقائدياً يجرم الصهيونية ويعتبرها معصية للرب. وفي معتقدهم أن عودة دولة اليهود سيحدث في آخر الزمان مع ظهور مسيحهم المنتظر وليس بالقوة بطريقة مصطنعة تحت قيادة علمانية، فهم لذلك يعتقدون أن وجود دولة إسرائيل الصهيونية الحالية هو إثم كبير يتسبب في ظلم لابد أن يُمحى حتى تتحقق النبوءات التي يعتقدونها.

وكما تعلم فإن جالاواي نفسه هو نائب بريطاني ذو ضمير حي يدافع دائماً عن المستضعفين وعن حقوق الأقلية المسلمة في بريطانيا ومن أقوى المعارضين للحرب على العراق وسياسة بلاده الداعمة لإسرائيل .. هل نتوقع منه أن يصبح أقل حدة في معارضة سياسة مصر إذا رأى أنها تتعدى على حقوق الفلسطينيين وتعين على تجويع غزة؟ 


> عاملين يطلعو الاوروبيين وكأنهم حمامة السلام مش هم دول السبب فى اسرائيل اصلا ولا احنا دلوقت بنلمعهم, ثم مش هم عندهم الديموقراطية ومحروقين اوى على فلسطين ما يروحوا يتشطروا على فرنسا ولا بريطانيا ولا امريكا اللى الفيتوا بتاعهم موجود فى اى قرار بناخده فى مجلس الامن و لا احنا نسينا دلوقت؟؟


أما مسألة الأوروبيين. فحكومات الاتحاد الأوروبي شريكة في قرارات حصار غزة وستجدها هي والولايات المتحدة داعمة للجدار مائة بالمائة. وأنت محق في أن هذه الدول مسؤولة عن قيام إسرائيل وهم لذلك يدعمون السياسة المصرية الحالية، هذا إن لم يكونوا هم الذين يوجهون السياسة تجاه شعب غزة.

المتظاهرون الأوروبيون والأمريكيون لا شأن لهم بهذه الحكومات ولكنهم يمثلون طيفاً واسعاً من تيارات المعارضة ونشطاء السلام وأكثرهم يقعون على يسار التيارات السياسية في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة .. هؤلاء هم الذين أسقطوا حكومتي برلسكوني الأولى في إيطاليا وحكومة رئيس وزراء أسبانيا السابق خوسيه ماريا أزنارالمتعصب ضد الإسلام بسبب إصراراهما على إبقاء قواتهما في العراق، فجاءوا بحكومتين تسحبا هذه القوات. هكذا الشعوب الحرة.

إن تزايد أنشطة حركات السلام -التي تنشط دائماً في مناهضة عدوان إسرائيل وجدارها حول الضفة الغربية ومعارضة حروب أمريكا على بلادنا- تزايد أنشطة هذه التيارات المعارض لإجراءات الحكومة المصرية تجاه غزة يجب أن يشعرنا بالخجل.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سؤال بس يا جماعة
> 
> قطر والجزيرة وكل اللى عاملين هليلة على الجدار دول 
> 
> عاملين يطلعو الاوروبيين وكأنهم حمامة السلام
> 
> مش هم دول السبب فى اسرائيل اصلا ولا احنا دلوقت بنلمعهم, ثم مش هم عندهم الديموقراطية ومحروقين اوى على فلسطين ما يروحوا يتشطروا على فرنسا ولا بريطانيا ولا امريكا اللى الفيتوا بتاعهم موجود فى اى قرار بناخده فى مجلس الامن و لا احنا نسينا دلوقت؟؟
> وجالاوى دا جايبلى حاخامات وكل الصور متسلطة عليهم بقى دلوقت اليهود هم اللى حلوين ومصر بقت المساحة بتاعتهم ؟؟
> اجندة فعلا ما بتخدمش غير مصالح غير عربية ولا اسلامية فى مقدمتها العدو الصهيونى والعدو الفارسى


 
*عذرا للمداخلة* 
للتذكرة فقط أين مجلس :Evil 2:  الشعب :Evil 2:  المصرى  من مناقشة  قضية أحداث مباراة أم درمان ومباراة كرة القدم بين مصر والجزائر قالوا حنبحثها بعد العيد ....آه أفتكرت هما محددوش أنهوا عيد بالضبط يمكن هما يكون قصدهم عيد 7 يناير بتاع أرثوذكس مصر وأنا مش واخد بالى ؟!
كل سنه وهما طيبين والبابا شنودة هو كمان طيب وقاعد على كرسيه طول ما هناك قلب ينبض ومفيش حد أحسن من حد!

----------


## طائر الشرق

وفين المعارضات دى فى بلادهم ما بتحركهومش فى بلادهم ليه يا استاذنا

هو مجرد كلام وخلاص كل واحد ينطق بيه ويجى  يتطاول على بلد ملهوش فيها ذرة

ثم عاوز تفهمنى يا استاذ علاء ان الجزيرة مش صوت قطر؟؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> وفين المعارضات دى فى بلادهم ما بتحركهومش فى بلادهم ليه يا استاذنا
> 
> هو مجرد كلام وخلاص كل واحد ينطق بيه ويجى  يتطاول على بلد ملهوش فيها ذرة


أخي طائر الشرق،
بالطبع أنا غير مسؤول عن تصرفات هذه الجماعات ولا يعنوني كثيراً، ما يعنيني أن نقَوِّم أخطاء حكوماتنا وإن لم نستطع فعلى الأقل نبرئ ذمتنا ونعلن رفضنا لها.

لكني شرحت أمر هذه المجموعات حتى نتبين طبيعة الحركات التي نتحدث عنها، حيث أن مداخلتك خلطت بين حركات السلام هذه وبين دولها. وقد ذكرت في شرحي أنها حركات معارضة للحروب التي تشنها دولها كما تعارض سياسة إسرائيل التوسعية. ألم تسمع عن مظاهرات حاشدة في مدن أوروبية ضد غزو العراق وأفغانستان والعدوان على غزة وحرب البوسنا إلخ. وكما ذكرت فضغط هذه الحركات أدى إلى سقوط حكومات في أوروبا، وقد عاونوا الديمقراطيين في الانتخابات الأمريكية لإنهاء حكم المحافظين الجدد، وكانوا دائماً يقومون بمسيرات واعتصامات أمام مبنى الكونغرس والبيت الأبيض اعتراضاً على سياسة بوش الخارجية. وللتذكرة بجانب مما قلت:

هؤلاء هم الذين أسقطوا حكومتي برلسكوني الأولى في إيطاليا وحكومة رئيس وزراء أسبانيا السابق خوسيه ماريا أزنارالمتعصب ضد الإسلام بسبب إصراراهما على إبقاء قواتهما في العراق، فجاءوا بحكومتين تسحبا هذه القوات. هكذا الشعوب الحرة.




> ثم عاوز تفهمنى يا استاذ علاء ان الجزيرة مش صوت قطر؟؟


لا، أنا غير مقتنع بهذه الحكاية على الإطلاق .. أنا مقتنع أنها حكاية مريحة للنفس حيث أننا نسمع الكثير مما يؤلمنا حين نطلع على مصادر الإعلام الحر. أخي العزيز .. الولايات المتحدة قصفت أكثر من موقع من مواقع الجزيرة وقتلت مراسليها، وحبست مصورها في جوانتانامو، وأسبانيا وضعت واحداً من أفضل مراسلي الجزيرة في السجن. 

لا نختلف على أن القناة تتجنب إحراج حكام قطر فلا تركز على أخطاء هذه الدولة، وهذا قصور. لكن ذلك لا يعني أن قطر تملي على الجزيرة خطها الإعلامي. 

وبالمناسبة فإن كثيرا من المصريين يزعمون أن القناة تتربص بمصر، وهو محض خيال. تابع برامج القناة الإخبارية والحوارية. ستجد مساحات كبيرة تكرس للعراق واليمن وموريتانيا والصومال وأفغانستان وباكستان على سبيل المثال. وهناك برنامج أسبوعي اسمه "من واشنطن"، ونشرة أخبار يومية مغاربية. بل إن القناة فتحت مقراً للإرسال في المغرب يذيع مجموعة برامج من المغرب لبقية الدول العربية في أوقات معينة كل يوم، وذلك لزيادة التواصل بين المشرق العربي والمغرب العربي .. وفي النهاية أغلقته المغرب اعتراضاً على كلمات صدرت في حلقة "مع هيكل" عن تعاون الملك الحسن مع الفرنسيين في القبض على بعض المجاهدين الجزائريين أثناء ثورة الجزائر. والقناة تركز تركيزاً خاصة على قضية فلسطين، وكثيرا ما يفقد بعض المتحدثين من إسرائيل أعصابهم مع مذيعي القناة .. لكن ليس بالقدر الذي يفعله مجدي الدقاق رئيس دار الهلال وأسامة سرايا رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهرام وغيرهم من متحدثي الحزب الوطني عند استضافتهم لمحاورة مستقلين أو معارضين من مصر.

لكن خرجنا عن الموضوع .. وهو الجدار.

----------


## محمد محمد مبارك

يادكتور جمال ما هى فائدة الجدل الذى نحن بصددة اذا كان الاخوة فى فلسطين منقسمين اساسا الى فرقا وجماعات تحارب     
بعضها بعض اليس هذا دليل على ان هذة الانفاق فى ظل هذا الانقسام تعتبر خطرا على مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ثم انة من الاولى بدلا من ان تطالبنى بتغيير رأى المؤيد بشكل قاطع لهذا الجدار ان تطالب الفلسطينين بالاتحاد ونبذ الفرقة اولا ثم اننى اذ اطالب ببناء الجدار فأنا اطالب ايضا بفتح المعابر فأنا لست ضد الاخوة فلسطــــــــــــــــــين ولكنه حبى لمصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ولغة المنطق والعقل  *

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> الاخ العزيز انصحك تكثر من اكل الخضروات والسمك علشان الغيبوبة شديدة قوى deep coma  deep coma  deep coma  deep coma  deep coma


رجوتك مراراً أن تلتزم آداب الحوار ..

رجاءً هذه المرة أن توضح موقفك من مبدأ آداب الحوار نفسه. 

وشكراً

----------


## طائر الشرق

> يادكتور جمال ما هى فائدة الجدل الذى نحن بصددة اذا كان الاخوة فى فلسطين منقسمين اساسا الى فرقا وجماعات تحارب 
> بعضها بعض اليس هذا دليل على ان هذة الانفاق فى ظل هذا الانقسام تعتبر خطرا على مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ثم انة من الاولى بدلا من ان تطالبنى بتغيير رأى المؤيد بشكل قاطع لهذا الجدار ان تطالب الفلسطينين بالاتحاد ونبذ الفرقة اولا ثم اننى اذ اطالب ببناء الجدار فأنا اطالب ايضا بفتح المعابر فأنا لست ضد الاخوة فلسطــــــــــــــــــين ولكنه حبى لمصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ولغة المنطق والعقل *


 تسلم ايدك
 :good:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> من هنا اقولها صراحة وعلنا والمنتدى مليئ بالاعضاء غير المصريين لا يجرؤ احد على الاعتراض على سياسة بلده علنا فى اى من وسائل الاعلام المرئى والمسموع والمكتوب سوى المصريين ..
> 
> 
> 
> وهل هؤلاء يعيشون مثلما يعيش اغلب المصريين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ارجو ان تقبل مداخلتى اخى الكريم


وللجميع التحيه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> _
>  عذرا عزيزى "مبارك"
> أنا حددت موقفى من الموضوع فى مشاركات سابقة وحددت الحل البديل لجدار الخيبة والعار فأرجوك إرجع لمشاركاتى السابقة منعا لإهدار الوقت فى تكرار ما سبق أن قلته!_


وأنا يا دكتور علقت على الحل برأيك وسألتك بخصوصه سؤال لم أقرأ ردك عليه بعد.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

جالاوي رجل ممتاز فعلاً لا نقبل عليه بكلمة سوء في حقه.
وجماعة اليهود هذه للأسف لا يحضرني اسمها هي جماعة معروفة بمواقفها مع الفلسطينيين والمناوئة لاسرائيل والصهيونية على طول الخط .. هذه الجماعة شاركت في مؤتمرات في قطر وقابلت نجاد وحتى دخلت مصر وأعد العديد من الاعلاميين لقاء مع زعيمها من مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي في اكتوبر.
بيني وبينكم لو من الناحية الانسانية أو الأخلاقية أو الدينية فالجدار أظن انه تصرف خاطئ .. فعلاً أمريكا طلبت من مصر جدار على الحدود ورفضته مصر وقتها .. لكنها تنفذه الأن!
لكني لازلت أرى انه السبيل الوحيد لدفع حماس للتحرك لحل وسلام.
بالنسبة للأخت بنت مصر .. من أين أتيت بمعلومة ايرادات القناة هذه؟!!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وايه الفرق ان شاء الله؟
> انت رافض الجدار لأنه بيحاصر الشعب وبيقطع شريان الحياة اللي هيتقطع برضو لو عملت منطقة عازلة ولا رافضه علشان المنظر العام؟
> ثم منطقة عازلة ازاي انت مش عارف طبيعة المنطقة في رفح عاملة ازاي؟


عذرا لعدم ملاحظتي لسؤالك 

أنا رافض الجدار الأمريكي للأسباب التالية

حل أمريكي التصميم والصنع وغير جذري وغير مقبول هندسيا من ناحيتيمضر جدا للبيئة المحيطةإسرائيل راضيه عن جدارنا لأنه يكمل النقص الموجود في جدارهم

واللي مش عاجبه المنطقة العازلة من سكان رفح يتم تهجيره لداخل سيناء
دي سيناء واسعة جدا 
ليه نحشر نفسنا في منطقة حساسة
علي الحدود

ولكن هل عندك إعتراض
علي حراسة الحدود 
بواسطة
رجال الهجانة

----------


## محمود54

يادكتور جمال
حياك الله
موضوع الجدار شئ مفروغ منه لانه فى سيادة مصر وامنها ونحن بارضنا نفعل مانشاء ولا لاحد يتدخل فى سيادة مصر بارضها مادام الفلسطنين تركوا موضوع الجدار العازل التى تقيمه اسرائيل وتقسم به الاراضى الفلسطنية وما يثرهم جدار مصر بارض مصر ياللعجب العجاب على ذلك هل من حق دولة تتدخل فى سيادة دولة اخرى ؟ 
يعنى ممكن اقول لماذا دبى اقامت اعلى برج بالعالم دون ان تاخذ راينا ؟؟
منطق بالعقل والتفكير خطاء
المشكلة الكبرى للفلسطنين والعرب تركهم للقضية الاساسية وهى تحرير فلسطين
ويبحثون فى كيفية عمل عداء وبغضاء ومشاكل مع مصر
يوجد مثل مصرى يقول الانسان لايحب اللى اعلى منه اى العين لاترفع فوق الحاجب
وهم يكرهونا لاننا اعلى واكرم منهم جميعهم لاننا ام الحضارات واصل العروبة وكرمنا الله فى كتابه العزيز احسن تكريما 
قماماتنا التى تتبقى من مصر هى تاج فوق رؤؤسهم اجمعين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يادكتور جمال
> حياك الله
> _موضوع الجدار_ شئ مفروغ منه لانه فى سيادة مصر وامنها ونحن بارضنا نفعل مانشاء ولا لاحد يتدخل فى سيادة مصر بارضها مادام الفلسطنين تركوا موضوع الجدار العازل التى تقيمه اسرائيل وتقسم به الاراضى الفلسطنية وما يثرهم جدار مصر بارض مصر ياللعجب العجاب على ذلك هل من حق دولة تتدخل فى سيادة دولة اخرى ؟ 
> _يعنى ممكن اقول لماذا دبى اقامت اعلى برج بالعالم دون ان تاخذ راينا ؟؟_
> منطق بالعقل والتفكير خطاء
> المشكلة الكبرى* للفلسطنين والعرب* تركهم للقضية الاساسية وهى تحرير فلسطين
> ويبحثون فى كيفية عمل عداء وبغضاء ومشاكل مع مصر
> يوجد مثل مصرى يقول الانسان لايحب اللى اعلى منه اى العين لاترفع فوق الحاجب
> وهم يكرهونا لاننا اعلى واكرم منهم جميعهم لاننا ام الحضارات واصل العروبة وكرمنا الله فى كتابه العزيز احسن تكريما 
> *قماماتنا* التى تتبقى من مصر هى تاج فوق رؤؤسهم اجمعين



*
عذرا* 
إذا كان الأمر كذلك 
فلماذا أنت مقيم وتعمل بالسعودية
للأسف كلامك مرفوض تماما
ولا يقبله أى مسلم عاقل
يؤمن بقول الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخ محمود الله يكرمك بلاش نغمة احنا أحسن ناس دي علشان مبحبهاش .. نغمة احنا احسن ناس علشان كده مكروهين في حد ذاتها بعيدة تماماً عن التفكير العلمي السليم .. احنا مش تاج فوق رؤوس حد ومش عايز ابقى تاج فوق رؤوس حد .. عايز ابقى اخ لكل مسلم وعربي كلهم يحسوا بأخوتي ومحبتي ليهم فيبادلوني مثلها دون أي ضغائن وغرور وأنا.
يا دكتور جمال لو عندي اعتراض على الهجانة فهو لسببين:
1- منطقة رفح منطقة سكنية من الجانبين والهجانة مينفعوش فيها .. الهجانة بيحرسوا الحدود الصحراوية الواسعة ويراقبوا المضايق الجبلية مش المناطق السكنية.
2- الهجانة من الجيش وزي مانت عارف المنطقة جـ مبيدخلهاش عسكري والدولة بتتحايل على ده بانها بتلبس الصاعقة لبس قوات الأمن.

----------


## محمود54

ان لم اكن مصريا لوددت ان اكون مصريا
عندما يفقد الانسان الانتماء الى وطنه يفقد كل شئ 
وللاسف رايت كثيرون ليس لديهم انتماء لمصريتهم
اما عروبتهم لا توجد غير فى قلوب مصر لاننا اصل العروبة
اقول للاخ الكريم الذى يقول لى لماذا انت تعمل بالسعودية
لاننى لدى خمس بنات ولم اسافر سوا على كبر لكى اطمن لهم الحياة الكريمة
ولقد كتبت بغربتى هذه الابيات

بكيت انا حبى لاوطانى

هذا العذاب باشواقى

واحزانى

لى فى ثرى مصر

دمع نائح ودم

اذيب من مهجتى

لهفى ونيرانى

اوطاننا اولى بنا

وبسعينا

وبما ملكنا من

كريم خصال

ونحن اولى بطيب

هوائها

اشم عبيرها

فى اغترابى

وجمالها المخفى

بكل جمال

----------


## الصاعق

*نظرة على الجدار - الأسباب والأهداف*

*الجدار هو مناورة سياسية مصرية نتيجة لتمسك حماس بموقفها في إدارة المعبر وهو محل الخلاف، لكني أشهد مناروات سياسية حماسية على الساحة حالياً تؤكد أن التنظم يتمتع بالمرونة السياسية، ومن الواضح أنهم استوعبوا أن الحكومة المصرية تعلن بإقامتها الجدار الذي سيقضي عن الأنفاق التي تغاضت عنها لسنوات طويلة عن نفاذ صبرها من رفض حماس المتكرر للمبادرات المصرية وأخرها مبادرة الإدارة المتشركة للمعبر،وهو الأمر الذي أظهر مصر بمظهر الغير قادر على القيام بدور الأخ الأكبر والمؤثر "الوحيد" على الفصائل الفلسطينية، وهو سيعد هزيمة سياسية مصرية أمام قوى أخرى تدعم حماس مثل سوريا وإيران.*

*لكن المفاجأة أن حماس أبدت مرونة كبيرة لامتصاص الموقف أهمها الزيارة الغير متوقعة لخالد مشعل للسعودية والتي تقف إلى جوار مصر على طرف الترس المعاكس من سوريا حليفته الرئيسية، والإعلان من هناك أن المصالحة على وشك أن تتم وأنها تتم في القاهرة ( على عكس تصريحات سابقة ).*

*ويبدو أن مشكلة المعبر سيتم حلها في الفترة القادمة لدخول الإمدادات الغذائية إلى غزة، والحقيقة إ، مرونة خالد مشعل السياسية وسرعة استجابته للواقع الجديد أدهشتني شخصياً وبشكل إيجابي، فدق كنت أتوقع مثل هذا التحرك لكن ليس بهذه السرعة وبهذا الزخم.*

*لكن، على كل حال،  لا أظن أن تلك الإمدادات هي ما كان يقلق حماس في قضية الجدار، فمن المستحيل أن تغلق الحكومة المصرية المعبر بحيث يموت الناس جوعاً في رفح ولابد أنها ستفتحه بعد ترضية سياسية ( شكلية على الأقل ) والدليل أنها تراجعت عن موقفها من الإصرار على الحرس الرئاسي وحده على البوابة.*

*لكن الذي يقلق حماس هو أن الأنفاق كانت ممراً للإمدادات العسكرية ولعبور الأشخاص من وإلى القطاع دون أن يتطلب ذلك موافقة الحكومة المصرية، وربما كان لقضية خلية حزب الله التي تم ضبطها علاقة في تفكير مصر جدياً في القضاء على تلك الأنفاق والتي أصبحت من وجهة نظرها الدعامة الرئيسية التي تمنح حماس مجالاً للمناورة ومن ثم رفض العروض المصرية، واعتقد أن الحكومة المصرية قررت التخلص من الصداع السياسية والأمني لمشكلة المعبر بهذه الطريقة.*

*ولعل الحال لم تكن هكذا على الدوام بين مصر وحماس، فإسرائيل قدمت للكونجرس الأمريكي سابقاً صوراً وملفات فيديو تصور جنود حرس الحدود المصريون وهو ينقلون صناديق الذخيرة لأفراد من حماس في عمل منظم وهو ما أسفر عن ضغط أمريكي غير مسبوق على مصر لم يحفف منه تصريح الرئيس مبارك بأن هذه الصور مفبركة، ووصل الأمر بالتهديد بتقليص المعونة الاقتصادية غير المهمة والعسكرية البالغة الأهمية.*

*لكن الحكومة المصرية اكتشفت رغم ذلك أن حماس تعتبرها في ذيل قائمة " المؤثرين " في صناعة قرارها، وهو أمر لم يكن ليفاجئ إلا الحكومة المصرية الغافلة، حيث تلعب إيران دور رئيسي في تمويل حماس، وقد تجلى ذلك في رفض حماس للمقترحات المصرية المتكررة، وظهر مدى سؤ تقدير الحكومة المصرية لتأثيرها على حماس في الإعلانات المتفائلة عن قرب المصالحة بعد حرب غزة بل وتحديد مواعيد لتلك المصالحة لم تتم فيها أبداً.*

*والموضوع باختصار، أن الحكومة المصرية تريد استعادة تأثيرها على حماس لتحل مشكلة المعبر بشكل يحفظ ماء وجهها سياسياً، وهوالأمر الذي سيؤدي بالتالي إلى المزيد من التأثير على حماس وعودة مصر كونها اللاعب الرئيسي في تحديد مسار القضية الفلسطينية*

*بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الصاعق كفى ووفى
بارك الله فيه

----------


## mage

أويد بشــدة بناء جدار نووي بين ارض مصر الطاهرة وبين من لايحفظون الجميل مهما فعلنا لهم لايعترفون 
نعم ابنو اسوار وارتفاع الاسوار الى عنان السماء 

وعاشت مصر حرة مستقله ولها سيادة على اراضيها وأومراها من داخلها وليس من اذناب ايران

----------


## محمد محمد مبارك

عزيزى دكتور جمال لا اعرف حقيقة كيف امكنك ان تصف هذا الجدار بالزليل وان تصف الجدار اليهودى بالشامخ خطأ فادح فى التوصيف بعد كل ما يحدث على الحدود مع المتطرفين من حماس لسه بتسأل على اية بس بجد بجد حرام عليك انا نفسى اقتل كل واحد فى هذة الحركة بس اشوف واحد منهم كل حماس ما يسوو نقطة دم واحد مصرى انا بقول امتى يخلص بناء الجدار هذا ليفصلنا عن هذا الحقد الاعمى من حركه المقاومة الايرانية الاسرائيله حماس

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي محمد
أرجوك .. حماس لها تاريخ مشرف وكان لها قيادات ممتازة .. أحبوا بلادهم وقاتلوا لأجلها واستشهدوا في سبيلها.
للأسف يتولى أمورها حالياً مجموعة من الطراطير أضرت لحماس وأضرت لفلسطين وأضرت للقضية وأضرت لمصر.
نأمل لو عادت حماس كما عهدناها ونأمل لو عاد لمصر شيئاً من كرامتها المهدرة.

----------


## الصعيدي

*[frame="7 80"]كفوا أياديكم ..
ألقوا السلاح .. كفى ..
ما عاد يُجديكم
يكفي مقاومةًً
يكفي جهاداً
هيا ارفعوا الراية البيضاء
وانبطحوا
لنطعمكم ونسقيكم
كفوا عن الصبر
إن الصبر مهلكة
فلا تلقوا بأيديكم لتهلكةٍ ..
حتما ستُرديكم
لا تحلُموا بالنصر
ولّى زمان الانتصار
استسلموا
سنزيد حولكم الحصار
لن تغني الأنفاق عنكم
إنا سنقضي بالجدار
علَى أمانيكم
لا تحسبونا كاليهود
وقد جبنوا
وفروا من أراضيكم
نحن الفراعنة الصّغار
بنى أجدادنا الأمجادَ والأهرامَ
ونحن شيَّدنا الجدار
هذِي حضارتنا
خنق وإيلام
ومنع الخبز
وحليب الصغار
هذي هديتنا لكم
مصادرة الدواء
وخنق الأبرياء
وقطع علاج أهلكم الكبار
إن حاول الدخلاء نصرتكم
سنمنعهم .. ونردعهم
ونسجنهم .. ونشقيكم
سنُعيق شريان الحياة
فليس يغيثكم
لا تحسبوه يعينكم
خابت مساعيكم
من قبل أعلنّا
وحذرنا .. ونادَيْنا
هذا زمان الانكسار
هيا انحنوا
فقد انحنينا
من قبل أعلنا
وحذرنا .. ونادينا
لا عيش إلا بالسجود
لا حل إلا بالعمالة
للخنازير .. أبناء القرود
لا طاقة اليوم للقوم
بقتال اليهود
لسنا رجالا ..
سنَصْدُقُكم
لسنا رجالا
ولا نرضى رجالا
بجانب أرضنا
فالذل يحرقنا
والمجد يرفُعكم ويُعليكم
تاج الوقار لكم
ينير رؤسكم
وفوق رؤوسنا
إكليل عارٍ
طوفان عزتكم حتما
سيغرق أرضنا
يوما ويحييكم
ضقنا بكم ذرعا
لا حل إلا بالجدار
فعسى الجدار
يستر عارنا منكم
ويحميكم[/frame]*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أخي محمد
> أرجوك .. حماس لها تاريخ مشرف وكان لها قيادات ممتازة .. أحبوا بلادهم وقاتلوا لأجلها واستشهدوا في سبيلها.
> للأسف يتولى أمورها حالياً *مجموعة من الطراطير* أضرت لحماس وأضرت لفلسطين وأضرت للقضية وأضرت لمصر.
> نأمل لو عادت حماس كما عهدناها ونأمل لو عاد لمصر شيئاً من كرامتها المهدرة.




 :f: عيب :f: 
حماس ليست إسرائيل
حماس هى إختيار الشعب الفلسطينى
حماس هى المقاومة الفلسطينية
حماس هى الصمود

*

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عزيزى دكتور جمال لا اعرف حقيقة كيف امكنك ان تصف هذا الجدار بالزليل وان تصف الجدار اليهودى بالشامخ خطأ فادح فى التوصيف بعد كل ما يحدث على الحدود مع المتطرفين من حماس لسه بتسأل على اية بس بجد بجد حرام عليك انا نفسى اقتل كل واحد فى هذة الحركة بس اشوف واحد منهم كل حماس ما يسوو نقطة دم واحد مصرى انا بقول امتى يخلص بناء الجدار هذا ليفصلنا عن هذا الحقد الاعمى من حركه المقاومة الايرانية الاسرائيله حماس



*يقول للقناصين أقتنصونى أنا صيده سهله* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			 	اقتباس:
 اقتباس:  
 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hesham Nassar  
 




صورة نشرتها صحيفة الأهرام المصرية تبين الجندي المصري القتيل أثناء نقله من البرج







 *
وأسفرت أعمال الشغب في الميناء عن إصابة عشرة ضباط بجروح‏,‏ منهم لواء‏,‏ وعميد‏,‏  وعقيد‏,‏ ومقدم‏,‏ ورائد‏,‏ وخمسة ضباط برتبة ملازم أول‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي إصابة سبعة  جنود‏.
‏
* :No:  
 
 







*شوفوا خيبة حكومتنا اللى مش على حد

**لواء‏,‏ وعميد‏,‏  وعقيد‏,‏ ومقدم‏,‏ ورائد‏,‏ وخمسة ضباط برتبة ملازم أول‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي إصابة سبعة  جنود


وكأننا حنطلب من بائع الآيس كريم
آيس كريم مشكل
*
*منظر مخجل للغاية
ألا وهو
التوهان المرورى المصرى
عندما تشاهد عميد شرطة
أو لواء شرطة
ينظم المرور
في شوارع المهندسين
وجامعة الدول العربية
وكأنه عسكرى مرور دفعه
أصل موكب الوزير قرب يوصل
أو علشان الباشا نظيف مروح بيتهم
*
*
إيه لازمة وجود
لواء وعميد وعقيد
فى ميدان المعركة
والأفضل لهم
إدارة المعركة عن بعد
من خلال الإتصالات اللاسلكية

وأومال فين عساكر الأمن المركزى
هما شاطرين بس فى حماية نادى الزمالك
أيام أزمته مع المستشار
مرتضى منصور

*
*
ونرجع نعيط اللواء فلان الفلانى  أستشهد
والمجند علان العلانى أستشهد
وهو واقف فى البرج العالى
طب يا ترى كان واقف ليه عريان ملط
بيقول للقناصين أقتنصونى أنا صيده سهله 
وليه مكانشى واقف مأمن نفسه فى برج حصين
زى العساكر الخواجات اللى بيقتلوا المسلمين
فى العراق وأفغانستان

** 
جندى عراقى مطور
*
*جندى أمريكى راكب حمار*


*جندى أمريكى أحدث طبعة
مع مراعاة وجود كل عوامل الأمان
عساكر متكلفة لها ثمن
وليس كجنودنا والذين لا ثمن لهم
*

*
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> * ونرجع نعيط اللواء فلان الفلانى  أستشهد
> والمجند علان العلانى أستشهد
> وهو واقف فى البرج العالى
> طب يا ترى كان واقف ليه عريان ملط
> بيقول للقناصين أقتنصونى أنا صيده سهله 
> وليه مكانشى واقف مأمن نفسه فى برج حصين
> زى العساكر الخواجات اللى بيقتلوا المسلمين
> فى العراق وأفغانستان
> 
> *




*بغض النظر عن أي شيئ .. ومع احترامي لشخصك الكريم .. 
أنا مش موافق عن كلامك ده يا د/جمال  
الغدر والخيانة ملهمش كبير .. 
والأعمار بيد الله ..
  

*

----------


## الصاعق

> *يقول للقناصين أقتنصونى أنا صيده سهله*
>                                                                                                 اقتباس:
>  اقتباس:  
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hesham nassar  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*العزيز دكتور جمال*

*قوات حرس الحدود المصرية عند قطاع غزة كلها مزودة بالصديري الواقي من الرصاص وخوذات حديثة مصنوعة من مادة الكيفلار، ولذا يستلزم إصابة الجندي وهو واقف داخل البرج ( وبالمناسبة جدران البرج لا تنفذ الرصاص )في مكان مكشوف وقاتل عمل قناص محترف ومدرب،* 

*الخطاء الحقيقي هو أن القوات المصرية لم تتوقع مثل هذه النيران من الجانب الأخر، حيث أن أبسط المبادئ العسكرية هو أن تكون مستعداً لكل الاحتمالات، وعلى كل اعتقد إن عملية قنص الشهيد كانت بمثابة جس نبض لرد فعل مصر تجاه أعمال عنف مسلحة على الحدود، وكالعادة كانت رد الحكومة ناعماً حتى على مستوى التصريحات.*

*هذا أمر مهم للغاية، إذ إن العدد المحدود لقوات حرس الحدود من الممكن أن يغري حماس بعمل اجتياح ثاني لاقتحام الحدود بالقوة.*

*والورقة الوحيدة من الناحية الأمنية في يد مصر هي فرقة من جنود الأمن المركزي تتمركز في الإسماعيلية ( حسب معلومات نشرت سابقاً في وسائل الإعلام قوامها 5000 جندي، يمكن تحريكها لتصل إلى رفح في عدة ساعات، وهي بالطبع أقل في الكفأة بكثير من قوات الجيش وإن كانت أفضل من قوات الشرطة.*

*وأدعوا الله ألا يحدث هذا السيناريو أبداً لأبعاده الكارثية على جميع الأطراف.*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *يقول للقناصين أقتنصونى أنا صيده سهله*                                                                                                  اقتباس:
>  اقتباس:  
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hesham Nassar  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صورة نشرتها صحيفة الأهرام المصرية تبين الجندي المصري القتيل أثناء نقله من البرج
> ...



 لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
أرجو سماع تلك الخطبة الجميلة ، ممن لايسعى لسلطة أو حكم أو جدال من أجل الجدال أو لتفلسف ، ممن يسعى لتوضيح الحق ويأمل لنا أن نكون من الفرقة الناجية ، ممن ينصحنا لوجه الله تعالى بعلم من الله عليه به ، ممن يَنتفع بعلمه من يريد حديث القلوب .
  من فضيلة الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان
   
  الرابط
  
 *جناية الإخوان على غزة* 
  

 أرجو من الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني سماع هذه الخطبة حيث يحتاج سماعها للغاية ويقولها لك إبن يحبك ...
  والحق أقول أننا جميعاً نحتاج لسماع تلك الخطبة العظيمة لعلنا نفيق وتزول الغشاوة .
  بمشيئة الله جاري تفريغ محتوى الخطبة للقراءة ، وأرجو من الجميع نشرها والدال على الخير كفاعله ...
 دمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
> أرجو سماع تلك الخطبة الجميلة ، ممن لايسعى لسلطة أو حكم أو جدال من أجل الجدال أو لتفلسف ، ممن يسعى لتوضيح الحق ويأمل لنا أن نكون من الفرقة الناجية ، ممن ينصحنا لوجه الله تعالى بعلم من الله عليه به ، ممن يَنتفع بعلمه من يريد حديث القلوب .
> من فضيلة الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان 
> 
> 
> الرابط
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

* أبنى العزيز الأستاذ ابراهيم*



*قل لى أولا من هو*
فضيلة الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان
الذى تريدنى أن أستمع إليه ؟!

أنا أريد حديث عقول
وليس حديث قلوب


*ونصيحتى لك*
طالما نظامنا العسكرى الحاكم الفاسد يعارض
الإخوان المسلمين
عمال على بطال
منذ إنقلاب 23 يوليو المشئوم
فلا تضيع وقتك يا بنى
وراء أحاديث القلوب
وحكم عقلك قبل أن تحكم قلبك (عاطفتك)

مع إقتناعنا التام
بأن الذاكرة الخلوية
موجودة فى قلب الإنسان !

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ياريتكم شفتوا حلقة البيت بيتك النهاردة وشاهدتوا الوزير أحمد أبو الغيط فيها .. وياريتكم شفتوا حلقة أبو مازن والحوار معه على قناة الجزيرة .. اللقائين يبينوا لكم كتير قوي.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

طب اللى ماشافشى
لا دى ولا ديت
يعمل إيييه
هل ممكن ملخص
دى وديت
من فضلك !

----------


## الصعيدي

> ياريتكم شفتوا حلقة البيت بيتك النهاردة وشاهدتوا الوزير أحمد أبو الغيط فيها .. وياريتكم شفتوا حلقة أبو مازن والحوار معه على قناة الجزيرة .. اللقائين يبينوا لكم كتير قوي.


يا أستاذ رامي 

أبو الغيط مين اللي هنسمع منه ؟؟ .. ده ؟؟



وللا ده ؟؟



أما أبو مازن بقى .. فياريت برضه تقوللي .. ده ؟؟



وللا ده ؟؟



وللا .. وللا .. نجيب إيه وللا إيه .. بلاش فضايح

يا أستاذ رامي .. زي ما بنتكلم عن علاقة حماس بإيران .. يا ريت نتكلم عن علاقة مصر .. والسلطة الفلسطينية بإسرائيل .. الإنصاف يقتضي كده .. وللا إيه .. تقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم  :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يا أستاذنا الفاضل.
ان أردت صور من هذه النوعية لكافة سياسي العالم العربي اتيتك بها وأدهشتك بما لدي من collection!
ذلك الأمر ليس بصعب عليّ أبداً
لذا دعك من هذا أرجوك .. أنا لا أعتبر علاقة فتح باسرائيل تهمة أو علاقة مصر باسرائيل تهمة أو علاقة الاثنان بأمريكا تهمة أو حتى علاقة حماس بايران تهمة!
السياسة تعريفها : فن صناعة الممكن وأزيد عليه "وفق المتغيرات" .. اقامة الفلسطينيين حوار سياسي ودبلوماسي مع أمريكا واسرائيل هو الخيار الصحيح في هذا الزمن.
وعلاقة مصر بأمريكا واسرائيل أيضاً هو الخيار الأصح في هذا الزمن.
أحداً لن يحارب وبالتالي لا حل سوى دبلوماسية توصلنا الى السلام .. تلك الدبلوماسية لن تأتي الا عبر حوارات مباشرة وغير مباشرة مع كل الأطراف.
بعيداً عن التأجيج العاطفي الذي لا طائل منه من نوعية صورة حضن أو تحية أو صورة ضحكة ثم تتعالى أصوات التخوين بكل سطحية دون تفكير منطقي هادئ بعيد عن العواطف التي طالما غيبت العقول.
أنا لست ضد اقامة علاقات مع ايران .. بالعكس أنا أشجع كل دولة على اقامة علاقات سياسية مع كل الدول بما في ذلك بلدي .. بشروط:
1- ألا يكن في ذلك خروج عن اجماع .. كاقامة أي دولة عربية جديدة خاصة ان لم تكن من دول المواجهة "كقطر مثلاً" علاقات دبلوماسية مع اسرائيل وذلك حتى يتم حل المشكلة الفلسطينية عبر الدول العربية التي سبق وأن حملتها مؤتمرات الجامعة العربية مسئولية المتابعة والتحرك
2- ألا يكن في ذلك مضار على السيادة أو الأمن القومي .. فأنا مثلاً لست ضد علاقة بين حماس وايران أو بين حماس وسوريا .. مثلما أنا لست ضد علاقة بين مصر وايران .. الا أنني ضد أي مشروع من شأنه اثارة زعزعة وعدم استقرار في المنطقة لصالح طرف دون أخر كما هو حال ايران اليوم. 
مصر قبل اتفاقية الكويز 2004 .. كانت علاقتها مع اسرائيل بالكامل خدمة للقضية الفلسطينية لا شئ أكثر من هذا ولا شئ أقل.
وحتى الأن وبعد مرور 6 سنوات على توقيع الاتفاقية لم يبلغ حجم التبادل التجاري بين اسرائيل ومصر (أول من وقع معاهدة سلام وأباح العلاقات التجارية مع اسرائيل ) ما بلغته دولة عربية كالأردن مثلاً.
لا شك في أن الدبلوماسية المصرية موجهة بالكامل خدمة للقضية الفلسطينية ومن الظلم الفادح اتهامها بدون ذلك.
ربما نتهمها بالتقصير معاً في مواقف عدة ونتمنى معاً لو كانت المواقف اقوى .. لكن تخوين؟!!!
لا والله أبداً!
بالنسبة لأحمد ابو الغيط فهو يذكرني بعمرو موسى .. رجل قوي في بياناته .. ذهنه حاضر .. قادر على الاسترسال والاستدراك السريع على عكس خيبة قديمة اسمها الوزير أحمد ماهر مثلاً ..  والأهم معتز جداً بمصريته.
أستشعر اعتزازه ذلك في كل ذرة من كيانه في الكثير من المؤتمرات سواء كان معه ضيف أمريكي أو غربي أو كان منفرداً .. في بياناته وفي البرامج التي يحل عليها ضيفاً.
ذلك رأيي ببساطة وأحسبه لن يعجبك.

----------


## M!sS Roro

ماعندي كلام اقوله .. 

الفيديو يعبر .. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmRLS...ayer_embedded#


كان الله في عون في الفلسطينين .. عايشين بدوامه وغباء سياسي فتح وحماس وكتائب الاقصى وكتائب مش عارفه مين وجدار فولاذي وحصار يهودي وجدار عازل .... !! واحنا بنلعب كوتشينه  :2:

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

> *ونصيحتى لك*
> طالما نظامنا العسكرى الحاكم الفاسد يعارض
> الإخوان المسلمين
> عمال على بطال
> منذ إنقلاب 23 يوليو المشئوم
> فلا تضيع وقتك يا بنى
> وراء أحاديث القلوب
> وحكم عقلك قبل أن تحكم قلبك (عاطفتك) 
> مع إقتناعنا التام
> ...


 
*نصيحة - نصيحة - نصيحة*
*كلنا علماء كلنا ناصحون*
* ماعلينا  ان نعلن فى وظائف خاليه ( متلقون النصيحه ) على شان يكون فيه اتزان* 
*على الاقل نحل مشكلة البطاله* 
*وعجبى*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

> *يقول للقناصين أقتنصونى أنا صيده سهله*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*طبعا الجندى المصرى هو الى غلطان لازم يكون غلطان عندما ينتشر المدافعون عن الباطل* 
*بس حلوه علبه الايس كريم دى* 
*ياترى دى مستورده ولا انتاج محلى*

----------


## الصعيدي

> يا أستاذنا الفاضل.
> ان أردت صور من هذه النوعية لكافة سياسي العالم العربي اتيتك بها وأدهشتك بما لدي من collection!
> ذلك الأمر ليس بصعب عليّ أبداً
> لذا دعك من هذا أرجوك .. أنا لا أعتبر علاقة فتح باسرائيل تهمة أو علاقة مصر باسرائيل تهمة أو علاقة الاثنان بأمريكا تهمة أو حتى علاقة حماس بايران تهمة!
> السياسة تعريفها : فن صناعة الممكن وأزيد عليه "وفق المتغيرات" .. اقامة الفلسطينيين حوار سياسي ودبلوماسي مع أمريكا واسرائيل هو الخيار الصحيح في هذا الزمن.
> وعلاقة مصر بأمريكا واسرائيل أيضاً هو الخيار الأصح في هذا الزمن.
> أحداً لن يحارب وبالتالي لا حل سوى دبلوماسية توصلنا الى السلام .. تلك الدبلوماسية لن تأتي الا عبر حوارات مباشرة وغير مباشرة مع كل الأطراف.
> بعيداً عن التأجيج العاطفي الذي لا طائل منه من نوعية صورة حضن أو تحية أو صورة ضحكة ثم تتعالى أصوات التخوين بكل سطحية دون تفكير منطقي هادئ بعيد عن العواطف التي طالما غيبت العقول.
> أنا لست ضد اقامة علاقات مع ايران .. بالعكس أنا أشجع كل دولة على اقامة علاقات سياسية مع كل الدول بما في ذلك بلدي .. بشروط:
> ...


أخي الكريم ابن رشد ..  :f: 
الحقيقة .. أنا سعدت جدا بردك الجميل .. وأسلوبك الراقي في النقاش والحوار .. بصراحة فتحت نفسي بعد ما كنت بعدت عن القاعة بسبب التوتر الشديد اللي بتعاني منه القاعة نتيجة لتعصب كل ذي رأي لرأيه .. والخلاف في الرأي شيء طبيعي .. لكن التعصب وتبادل الاتهامات شيء خطير .. فالحمد لله إنك لطفت الجو بأسلوبك الجميل .. هذا من ناحية الشكل
أما من ناحية المضمون .. فمن الواضح إن فيه بيننا خلاف على ثوابت .. منها .. 
(1) إن صراعنا مع الكيان الصهيوني هو كما يقولون ليس صراع حدود .. بل هو صراع وجود .. ومن وجهة نظري إن إقامة علاقات مع إسرائيل بهدف السلام الدائم في ظل وجود دولة إسرائيل هو خطأ استراتيجي كبير .. علاوة على أنه وهم لن يتحقق 
(2) إن المنظومة العربية .. والمنطقة اللي حضرتك بتنصح بعدم الخروج عن سياقها أو زعزعة الأمن فيها .. هي منظومة غير شرعية على مستوى القرار الدولي بنسبة 90% على الأقل .. بمعنى إن كل هذه الحكومات غير ديموقراطية .. لا تمثل إرادة شعبها .. أنظمتها فاسدة تسلب حقوق شعبها .. تستمد شرعية بقائها من رضا أمريكا .. فمن له الحق هنا في أن يقول خالف ولا تخالف ؟؟
هذا قليل من كثير .. والكلام يطول في هذا الموضوع .. وأقترح مناقشة هذا الطرح في موضوع جديد مستقل .. يكون فكرته استطلاع رأي عن التطبيع بين الدول العربية .. أو خلينا نتكلم عن مصر .. وبين أمريكا وإسرائيل .. وهل ده في مصلحة بلادنا على المدى الطويل .. وللا لأ .. وليه
ختاما .. أحييك أخي بن رشد على سعة صدرك .. وتقبل خالص ودي أخي الكريم  :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وأشكر لك اسلوبك الراقي،
بالنسبة لصراعنا مع الكيان الصهيوني فأتمنى لو كان صراع وجود مثلما تقول .. لكنه للأسف لم يعد كذلك، وعلينا أن نصحو من أحلامنا الغير مبنية على أساس وأن نعترف جميعاً أنه لم يعد كذلك منذ زمن بعيد.
وان كنا لا نريد أن نعترف فلنبحث عن صلاح دين أو مهدي نملكه مقاديرنا ونحارب من خلفه.
المبادرة العربية التي أقرتها جامعة الدول العربية بموافقة كل الدول العربية تتحدث عن دولتان يعيشان جنباً الى جنب بحدود 67.
هو نفسه مطلب فتح وهو نفسه مطلب حماس وهو مطلب كل الدول العربية وهو نفسه ما توصل اليه الطرفين فتح وحماس في اتفاق مكة.
محمود الزهار قيادي حماس في خطابه للأمم المتحدة قال "نريد أن نعيش دولتين جنبا إلى جنب في الأرض المقدسة وسنوقف العمليات ضد إسرائيل" وكررها في قناة الـ cbs الأمريكية "دعونا نعيش مثل باقي البشر جنبا إلى جنب بسلام".
أي صراع على الوجود اذن ذلك الذي تتحدث عنه أخي؟
الصراع على الوجود ذلك كان في الستينات فقط .. كان ترديداً لمقولة "سنرميهم في البحر" التي أشيع عن ناصر رحمه الله قولها.
ومن بعده اختفت تلك النبرة تماماً وانشغلت كل دولة من دول المواجهة بما لديها من مشاكل وأراض محتلة وحسب.
ذلك بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى .. بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية فأنا اتفق معك على أن الدول العربية انظمة غير ديمقراطية .. لكن ألأنها غير ديمقراطية أو ديمقراطيتها غير كاملة فحلال فيها أن تقع فريسة ثورة خمينية أجنبية أسوأ منها في ديكتاتوريتها وأيدلوجيتها الثورية العرقية المذهبية تتلاعب بها كيفما شائت؟؟
بالطبع لا..
لعلك تابعت نقاشاتي في موضوع "رسالة أبناء غزة" الموجود في القاعة العامة وحديثي المطول فيه عن الحدود وحماس فهو يوفر الكثير.
أما بخصوص التطبيع فبالطبع أنا ضد مزيد من التطبيع لكني لست ضد مصلحة سوريا أو فلسطين في مباحثات مع اسرائيل تنتهي الى حفظ حقوقهما في أراضيهما طالما أنهما غير قادرين على استرجاع ما لهما بالسلاح وطالما أن أحداً لن يساعدهما في ذلك.
بخصوص العلاقة مع أمريكا لا نحتاج لموضوع جديد .. سأقل لك رأيي باختصار .. أنا لا أنصح بمعاداة أمريكا .. أمريكا دولة كونية .. دولة عظمى تدير حرباً في أفغانستان وحرباً في العراق وتنفق على أساطيل لها في المتوسط وفي الخليج العربي .. امريكا دولة تنفق المليارات شهرياً على قواتها العسكرية خارج حدودها .. أمريكا دولة لازلنا حتى هذه اللحظة نعتمد على معونتها العسكرية اعتماد كلي وكامل .. ثم انها شهدت تغير ملحوظ في الاحترام والتفهم للعرب والمسلمين بعد تولي أوباما .. فكيف نقاطعها أو نعاديها؟ 
لكني مع ذلك لا أقبل في الوقت نفسه أن نكن مطيتها أو ذيلها أو ظلها في المنطقة .. لماذا لا نحتفظ بكرامة ونقبل بدور شريك قادر على الاختلاف كما كانت فرنسا وألمانيا بالنسبة لبوش مثلاً أو كما كان فلاديمير بوتين الرئيس الروسي السابق .. لا معادياً كشافيز ونجاد لكنه شريك حر يجبر غيره على احترام بلده وحفظ حقوقها .. لماذا لا نكن شريك لا تابع يحتفظ بسيادته وكرامته وحقه ويقدر على قول لا لعبور البوارج العسكرية عبر السويس ولا لضرب العراق الشقيق من أرضي وعبر القواعد التي أسستها لكم لتحموا مجالي فأنا لا أشجعكم على ضرب أخي مثلاً؟
دمت بود،*

----------


## mriadh

أشكر كل من شارك في إثراء الموضوع، وأعتقد أن الكثير من المواقف أثيرت مع ردود الأعضاء، بصراحة، لا أحد يمكنه أن يتدخل في قرار سيادي لمصر، فهي حرة في بناء جدار فولاذي او بلاستيكي أو حتى جدار نووي، لكن من باب الإنسانية تأثرنا لمشاركة مصر بقرارها في عزل غزة، غزة أصلا معزولة، وليس بناء الجدار هو الذي سيزيد في عزلتها، ولا فتح الحدود على مصراعيها سيفك حصارها
بالنسبة للحديث عن كراء الأنفاق، لا ينكر أحد أن الأمر مشين وفيه من العار ما يتجاوز أضعا مضاعفة عار بناء الجدار، ولكن إذا كانت المساعدات تمر بإتاوة، فذلك افضل من أن لا تمر اصلا، فالقليل أفضل من اللاشيء، وبصراحة، فلسطين أخذت فرصتها منذ عام 1948 للقيام بثورة جادة ومنظمة للحصول على استقلالها، وهي لم تستغل كل الفرص المنوحة لها، لأن إخواننا في فلسطين لم يجدوا القيادة الثورية التي تنظمهم وتقودهم للثورة على العدوان الغاصب، بل وجدوا فقط من يصرخ باسمهم مطالبا بالمساعدات والإغاثة، وتحولت القضية الفلسطينية بفضل هؤلاء القادة المتناحرون من قضية دولة تبحث عن إستقلالها وتسعى للتسلح إلى قضية شعب جائع يبحث عن الخبز، أما القادة فحدث ولا حرج، ولا هم لهم إلا السلطة والقيادة والحصول على الدولار من أجل التمتع في أرقى فنادق العالم باسم تدويل القضية الفلسطينية، وزرعوا في شعب فلسطين إيديولوجية أن قضيتهم قضية تهم العرب جميعا، وأن كل العرب مطالبين بالحرب على إسرائيل من أجل فلسطين. هل كل العرب مطالبون بالحرب ضد إسرائيل إلا الفلسطينيين؟

نعم، القضية قضيتنا جميعا، ولكنها قضية الفلسطينيين بالدرجة الأولى، ولا أحد من العرب سيضحي بروحه ويجاهد من أجل فلسطين ومئات الآلاف من شباب فلسطين يمضون ساعاتهم في محادثات الإنترنت والمنتديات، وشخصيا، عندما يجاهد الفلسطينيين ويستشهد أغلب شبابهم ويتطلب الأمر استقدام مقاتلين من الخارج لانعدام مقاتلين في الداخل سأتقدم لمحاربة الصهاينة ويصبح الأمر فرض عين، أما في الوقت الحالي، فليعلم الإخوة في فلسطين أن بلدهم لن تستقل إلا بأيديهم.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بصراحة، لا أحد يمكنه أن يتدخل في قرار سيادي لمصر، فهي حرة في بناء جدار فولاذي او بلاستيكي أو حتى جدار نووي، لكن من باب الإنسانية تأثرنا لمشاركة مصر بقرارها في عزل غزة، غزة أصلا معزولة، وليس بناء الجدار هو الذي سيزيد في عزلتها، ولا فتح الحدود على مصراعيها سيفك حصارها



*ده إذا كان هذا القرار المصرى*
 السيادى
100 % مصرى
أى 
صنع فى مصر
وأنا أشك فى ذلك
لأننا بنستورد كل شئ من الصين
أو أمريكا أو إسرائيل
صنع فى الصين
ملابس وخلافه
صنع فى إسرائيل
وصنع فى أمريكا
سياسة ومشتملاتها وخلافه

 :Console: 
وسلملى على القرار السيادى المصرى
 :Console:

----------


## mriadh

> *ده إذا كان هذا القرار المصرى*
>  السيادى
> 100 % مصرى
> أى 
> صنع فى مصر
> وأنا أشك فى ذلك
> لأننا بنستورد كل شئ من الصين
> أو أمريكا أو إسرائيل
> صنع فى الصين
> ...


شكرا للدكتور على التعقيب، ولكن كلمة قرار سيادي تعني أنه صادر من السلطات، وممضي من طرفها للتنفيذ، بغض النظر عن خلفياته ودوافعه والضغوطات التي يمكن أن تقف وراء اتخاذه، وعبارة قرار سيادي تستخدم للتعبير عن احترام خصوصية الشأن كشأن داخلي لا يمكن التدخل فيه بطرق رسمية، أما أن تكون وراءه تدخلات إستخباراتية وضغوطات إمبريالية فذلك يدخل في تحليلات الرأي العام والملاحظين والمحللين.

تقبل احتراماتي لك ولكل ما قرأته منك في المنتديات

----------


## الصعيدي

قالت إن صورة مبارك مثيرة لإعجاب الإسرائيليين..
"هآرتس" : الجدار الفولاذي نموذج للخدمات التي يقدمها النظام المصري لتل أبيب

كتب محمد عطية (المصريون):   |  21-01-2010 00:36 


اعتبر رئيس مركز "هرتزوج" لبحوث الشرق الأوسط بجامعة "بن جوريون"، أن الجدار الفولاذي الذي تشيده مصر حاليًا على حدودها مع قطاع غزة يأتي كنموذج للخدمات التي يقدمها النظام المصري لإسرائيل، حيث يهدف الجدار لسد الأنفاق التي تستخدم في تمرير الاحتياجات الإنسانية لسكان القطاع وإغلاق معبر رفح أمام الفلسطينيين.

وقال الأكاديمي الإسرائيلي يورام ميطال في مقال نشرته صحيفة "هآرتس" الإسرائيلية أمس، إن هذا يأتي في إطار التعاون بين القاهرة وتل أبيب اللتين تنظران إلى حركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" التي تسيطر على قطاع غزة باعتبارها منظمة "إرهابية" يجب استئصالها والقضاء عليها بقوة الذراع. 

وأشار إلى أن الجدار الذي تبنيه مصر بالإضافة لإغلاق بوابات رفح ينسجمان مع مطالب إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة من مصر بالعمل على منع "التهريب" من أراضيها، وينبعان من خوف أصحاب القرار في مصر من اجتياح مئات آلاف الفلسطينيين إلى سيناء، كنتيجة لهجوم إسرائيلي أو أزمة إنسانية بالقطاع، وتفادي مطالبة مصر بتخصيص أراض في سيناء وضمها إلى الدولة الفلسطينية المقبلة.

وأضاف أنه في ذروة الأزمة بين مصر و"حماس" بسبب الجدار الحدودي نشرت "هآرتس" في الثامن من يناير الجاري رسمًا كاريكاتيرًا ظهر فيه الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك يستقل رافعة ضخمة تنزل ألواحًا من الفولاذ على حدود قطاع غزة أمام عيون الفلسطينيين، وأشار إلى أن هذا الرسم الساخر عبر عن رضا الكثيرين بتل أبيب بسبب تعامل مصر الصلب والقاسي مع حركة "حماس".

وتابع: لا شك أن سياسة مبارك تخدم السياسة الإسرائيلية التي ترى في "حماس" منظمة "إرهابية" يجب القضاء عليها بقوة الذراع، أو على الأقل اتخاذ خطوات ضدها تعمل على منعها من تثبيت حكمها وسلطتها في قطاع غزة، الذي تسيطر عليه منذ يونيو 2007 عقب الإطاحة بحركة "فتح" من السيطرة على مؤسسات القطاع.

ورأى الأكاديمي الإسرائيلي في هذا الإطار أن الجدار الحدودي يأتي ضمن هذه الخطوات لوقف التهريب ورفض الرئيس المصري فتح معبر رفح أمام الفلسطينيين، ما اعتبره يشكل تعبيرًا مباشرًا وملموسًا عن معارضة مصر لقيام دولة صغيرة لـ "حماس" وخوفها من تداعيات استخدام الأنفاق في عمليات التهريب على أمنها القومي.

غير أن ميطال يؤكد أن لتلك السياسة التي ينتهجها النظام المصري تجاه قطاع غزة آثارًا سلبية عليه حيث تواجه بانتقاد لاذع سواء في داخل مصر وخارجها، مضيفا أن هذا النظام يتابع وبمنتهى القلق سهام الانتقادات التي يطلقها نحوه الناطقون بلسان المعارضة والذين يربطون احتجاجاتهم على السياسة المصرية تجاه "حماس" بكفاحهم لمنع توريث الحكم لجمال النجل الأصغر للرئيس مبارك.
------------------------------------------

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في من شوهوا صورة مصر .. و أبناء مصر

----------


## atefhelal

> قالت إن صورة مبارك مثيرة لإعجاب الإسرائيليين..
> "هآرتس" : الجدار الفولاذي نموذج للخدمات التي يقدمها النظام المصري لتل أبيب
> 
> كتب محمد عطية (المصريون): | 21-01-2010 00:36 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>
> 
> وقال الأكاديمي الإسرائيلي يورام ميطال في مقال نشرته صحيفة "هآرتس" الإسرائيلية أمس، إن هذا يأتي في إطار التعاون بين القاهرة وتل أبيب اللتين تنظران إلى حركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" التي تسيطر على قطاع غزة باعتبارها منظمة "إرهابية" يجب استئصالها والقضاء عليها بقوة الذراع. 
> ...


 
*هذا كلام صحيح وما يؤيد صحته مايلى :*
 
*أنه فى 5/2/2007* *أجرى نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر حوارا مع مجلة "نيوزويك" ، كان بحق حوارا فضائحيا ، فضح فيه موقف النظام الرسمى المصرى تجاه حماس . وقال لـ"نيوزويك" إن مصر كانت ضد إجراء انتخابات في الأراضي الفلسطينية خوفا من فوز حماس، وانتقد رئيس الوزراء واشنطن لأنها لم تأخذ تحذيرات الرئيس مبارك مأخذ الجد ، وأصرت على أن يختار الشعب الفلسطيني ممثليه عبر الانتخابات التشريعية ! .*
*وجاء كلام نظيف كاشفا لـ "كراهية" القاهرة لوصول حماس إلى السلطة ، والسؤال الذى يجب أن يسأله أى إنسان هو : كيف يكون النظام الرسمى المصرى مع تلك "الكراهية" طرفا محايدا وعادلا فيما يتعلق بالصراعات السياسية والدموية بين فتح وحماس ، أو بين إسرائيل وحماس .. ؟؟ !!*
*وهل من منطلق تلك الكراهية قد تم بناء الجدار الفولاذى .. ؟!* 

*أم بسبب أن الجدار الفولاذى وأشياء أخرى قد تم مناقشتها وتقريرها منذ عامين فى الكونجرس الأمريكى وليس فى دواوين الحكومة المصرية أو فى مجلس الشعب المصرى الموقر ، (المصدر لتوثيق هذه المعلومة تجده فى "المداخلة رقم 8" ) فأعضاء مجلس الشعب المصرى هم مثلنا تماما – آخر من يعلمون – وليس لهم أو لبعضهم (مثلنا تماما) سوى حق الكلام والجدل الذى لا تأثير له ... و يصبح بالتالى موضوع الجدار العازل وتنفيذه هو بغرض واحد لايتعدى تحقيق أمن الكيان الصهيونى ، وليس له أى علاقة بما يدعيه البعض عن "السيادة المصرية" و "الخطوط الحمراء" و "الأمن القومى المصرى" .*
*كما أن قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1860 الصادر فى يناير 2009 (ومن المعروف أن البيت الأبيض الصهيونى يسيطر على مجلس الأمن وقراراته ) فى البند السادس منه يمنع تهريب الأسلحة لقطاع غزة ، ويمنع الإتجار غير المشروع بالأسلحة والذخيرة ، ويرحب بالجهود الإقليمية والدولية فى هذا الشأن .. وهذا البند ملزم لمصر كما هو ملزم لباقى الدول .. والعجيب فى الأمر أن البندالسابع من قرار مجلس الأمن يشجع على اتخاذ خطوات ملموسة نحو تحقيق المصالحة بين الفلسطينيين بما فى ذلك دعم جهود الوساطة التى تبذلها مصر ... (أى بين حماس وأبو مازن ممثلا للسلطة الفلسطينية وفتح ) .. وأسأل كيف يكون النظام المصرى وسيطا محايدا وعادلا فى الوساطة بين الطرفين مع كراهيته لحماس التى أوضحناها من قبل ...*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> * وأسأل كيف يكون النظام المصرى وسيطا محايدا وعادلا فى الوساطة بين الطرفين مع كراهيته لحماس التى أوضحناها من قبل ...*



تساؤل فى محله
وها نحن نرى السيول من السماء
تغرق أماكن كثيرة
فى شمال وجنوب مصر
على حد سواء
ألا يثير هذا
تساؤلاً آخراً ؟!



وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَّطَراً فَٱنْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ 
*الأعراف 84*


وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِم مَّطَراً فَسَآءَ مَطَرُ ٱلْمُنذَرِينَ 
*الشعراء 173*

___________________
*
توابع السيول: البدو يقطعون الطريق الدولى.. واشتباكات مع الأمن*

تصاعدت، أمس، أزمة الأحوال السيئة التى يعانيها المتضررون من السيول فى جنوب سيناء، إذ قطع نحو ٥٠٠ من بدو رأس سدر الطريق الدولى «رأس سدر - شرم الشيخ»، احتجاجاً على نقص المساعدات والمعونات، فيما هددت ٢٠٠ أسرة ممن شردتهم السيول بالتظاهر، احتجاجاً على عدم توفير مأوى لهم. وقال عدد ممن شاركوا فى قطع الطريق الدولى إن الشرطة حاصرتهم، ونجحت فى فتح الطريق، بعد اشتباكات بينها والمتضررين، شهدت إطلاق أعيرة نارية وقنابل مسيلة للدموع، حسب تأكيدهم. وقال الشيخ محمد أبوسلامة زايد: «بماذا تنفعنا الـ١٠٠ جنيه والبطانية بعد أن دمرت منازلنا بالكامل؟!».وهددت ٢٠٠ أسرة فى قرية «أبوصويرة» التى دمرتها السيول بالتظاهر لعدم توفير مأوى ومعونات لهم، وتوقف أعمال الإغاثة والإنقاذ، وتوزيع مواد المساعدات على المحاسيب وفقاً للأصوات

___________________

----------


## Unknown Soldier

سعدت كثيرا ان تجاوز عدد المؤيدين للجدار عدد المعارضين مثل اى استطلاع آخر تم على الانترنت ولو حدث استفتاء شعبي عام ستكون نسبة المعارضين ضئيلة للغاية ويمكن لاى شخص التاكد من ذلك من خلال استطلاع بسيط مثلا بسؤال سائق تاكسي او كناس بالشارع او افراد بميكروباص ليتعرف على تلك الحقيقة

----------


## فتى مصر

> ماعندي كلام اقوله .. 
> 
> الفيديو يعبر .. 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymrls...ayer_embedded#
> 
> 
> كان الله في عون في الفلسطينين .. عايشين بدوامه وغباء سياسي فتح وحماس وكتائب الاقصى وكتائب مش عارفه مين وجدار فولاذي وحصار يهودي وجدار عازل .... !! واحنا بنلعب كوتشينه



اه والله وكمان قواعد عسكرية امريكة منتشرة فى الكويت حتى انها كانت تدك العراق دكا ً !!!! على الاقل الجدار حماية مصرية من تجاوزات البعض ... اما القواعد العسكرية المتفشية فى الخليج وعلى رأسها دولة الكويت ان نظامها !!! ولو هى مضربتش العراق هى عندكم بتعمل ايه ؟!!! على فكرة الكويت هى الى بتدفع رواتبهم ولا المعلومة الى عندى دى غلط !!!!!!! وولعلم ابان الحرب العراقية على الكويت ذهبت الفرقة الرابعة مدرعات المصرية  لنصره الكويت ... عارفة يعنى ايه الفرقة الرابعة مدرعات !!!! 

انا عارف انى كلامى دا ممكن يضايق البعض لكن الى ناوى يتكلم عن مصر من غير المصريين ينظر لبلده اولا فاذا وجدها فى افضل حال فيتحدث عن مصر كيفما شاء واذا وجدها العن واضل سبيلا فليبتلع لسانه فى فمه ... 



فتى مصر 

بلادى وان جارت علي عزيزة ..
واهلى وان ضنوا علي كرام ..

----------


## الصاعق

*بصرف النظر عن وجود قواعد أجنبية في دول أخرى، هذا موضوع لا يهمنا من قريب أو بعيد إلا عندما يفتح مستضيفي تلك القواعد أفوههم لاتهام مصر، والموضع " بسيط " و "واضح".*

*لا حماس ولا غيرها من حقها أن تحفر انفاقاً تحت حدود مصر لتقوم بتمرير ما تريد ووقت ما تريد رغم أنف الدولة صاحبة الأرض، . أظن كلام لا خلاف عليه .*

* هذا لا يقبل أي مزايدة من الأخوان أو غيرهم لأنه في وضوح الشمس، أما قضية معبر رفح فهي قضية مستقلة، ولا شك أن مشكلة فتح المعبر لحماس الدور الأكبر فيها كما يعرف الجميع برفضها عدد من الحلول التوافقية التي عرضت عليها بما فيها إجراء انتخابات وترك الكلمة لشعب فلسطين. وتجاهل ذلك الوضع في قضيتنا هذه لا يمكن أن يسقط "سهواً " من كتابات مناصري حماس.*

*ولهذا لا يستطيع "مناصري حماس" أن يستخدمو الخطاب "الديني" بهدف نصرة حماس سياسياً ( أصبحت اسطوانة مشروخة على ضوء الحقائق السابقة ) لأننا كلنا متابعين تطورات ملفي المصالحة والمعبر وكلنا نعلم تعنت حماس وتفضيلها الحصار عن المشاركة في السيطرة على المعبر، هذا اختيارهم ويجب أن يحاسبوا عليه من قبل شعبهم.*

*ولم يصل بنا الحال إلى أن يطلب بعض أبناء جلدتنا تركيع مصر أما تنظيم مسلح يعبث بمصالح شعبه، يجب أن يراجع هؤلاء أنفسهم لأنه يبدو أننا لا ننطلق سوياً من المفهوم الوطني في تلك الحالة.* 

*وأسجل هذه الكلمات رغم تحفظي على العديد من مواقف الحكومة المصرية لكنها في هذا الموقف لا تلام، السيادة ليست محل نقاش من الأساس ومن يرغبون بلببنة مصر وتكرار سيناريو حزب الله وتوريط مصر في حرب جديدة لهم مصالح أخرى غير مصالحنا. هؤلاء الذين لم تهتز لهم شعرة عندما قتل الجندي المصري، وهؤلاء الذين لو كان القتيل من حماس لشهدنا لهم عشرات الموضوعات في هذه القاعة عن الحادث.*

*وأخيراً فأن الوجوه والنوايا قد تكشفت بسبب المواقف الأخيرة، وليتها لم تتكشف فهي لم تتكشف عن شئ يسر، من يفضل حماس على "وطنه" فعليه أن يستخدم الأنفاق قبل أن تقفل ويذهب ليقيم في غزة. فهو المكان الوحيد الذي سيجد فيه من يتفهم حق مثل ذلك التنظيم في عبور الحدود وتهريب ما يريد عبرها بدون إذن مصر- صاحبة الأرض.*

*جاء اليوم الذي نناقش فيه البديهيات... مع الأسف*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *بصرف النظر عن وجود قواعد أجنبية في دول أخرى، هذا موضوع لا يهمنا من قريب أو بعيد إلا عندما يفتح مستضيفي تلك القواعد أفوههم لاتهام مصر، والموضع " بسيط " و "واضح".*
> 
> *لا حماس ولا غيرها من حقها أن تحفر انفاقاً تحت حدود مصر لتقوم بتمرير ما تريد ووقت ما تريد رغم أنف الدولة صاحبة الأرض، . أظن كلام لا خلاف عليه .*
> 
> * هذا لا يقبل أي مزايدة من الأخوان أو غيرهم لأنه في وضوح الشمس، أما قضية معبر رفح فهي قضية مستقلة، ولا شك أن مشكلة فتح المعبر لحماس الدور الأكبر فيها كما يعرف الجميع برفضها عدد من الحلول التوافقية التي عرضت عليها بما فيها إجراء انتخابات وترك الكلمة لشعب فلسطين. وتجاهل ذلك الوضع في قضيتنا هذه لا يمكن أن يسقط "سهواً " من كتابات مناصري حماس.*
> 
> *ولهذا لا يستطيع "مناصري حماس" أن يستخدمو الخطاب "الديني" بهدف نصرة حماس سياسياً ( أصبحت اسطوانة مشروخة على ضوء الحقائق السابقة ) لأننا كلنا متابعين تطورات ملفي المصالحة والمعبر وكلنا نعلم تعنت حماس وتفضيلها الحصار عن المشاركة في السيطرة على المعبر، هذا اختيارهم ويجب أن يحاسبوا عليه من قبل شعبهم.*
> 
> *ولم يصل بنا الحال إلى أن يطلب بعض أبناء جلدتنا تركيع مصر أما تنظيم مسلح يعبث بمصالح شعبه، يجب أن يراجع هؤلاء أنفسهم لأنه يبدو أننا لا ننطلق سوياً من المفهوم الوطني في تلك الحالة.* 
> ...


أخي العزيز الصاعق،
مع احترامي لك. لكن للأسف أجد في كلامك نبرة إتهامية لمن يخالفونك في الرأي لا تفيد الوصول إلى الحقيقة .. وأفترض أنك فارس الحقيقة.

----------


## الصاعق

> أخي العزيز الصاعق،
> مع احترامي لك. لكن للأسف أجد في كلامك نبرة إتهامية لمن يخالفونك في الرأي لا تفيد الوصول إلى الحقيقة .. وأفترض أنك فارس الحقيقة.


*أخي العزيز*

*لا يوجد حقائق عندما يناقش البعض البديهيات والثوابت، ونبرتي وإن كان بها بعض الشدة إلا أن النقاط التي أوردتها في مشاركتي والتي علمت المهم منها باللون الأحمر توضح للجميع سبب الاستياء الذي لم أملك إلا أن أشعر به،* 

*الطعنات المؤلمة لا تأتي إلا ممن تحب. هذه "حقيقة" لكنها مؤسفة*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## atefhelal

ماهى مشكلة الجدار الفولاذى وطبيعة الخلاف عليه بين المصريين وبعضهم ، وذلك بفرض أن قرار إنشائه كان قرارا مصريا خالصا .. 
وجدت أن كل من دافع عن قرار إنشاء الجدار كانت حجته هى سيادة مصر على أراضيها وبالتالى فهذا القرار من أعمال السيادة وهدفه حماية الأمن القومى  ...  ثم وجدت أن بعض المسئولين الحكوميين وبعض رجال لجنة سياسات الحزب الوطنى حين يعرضون لحيثيات القرار ، يركزون على شيئ واحد هو الإعتراف بأن إسرائيل هى العدو الحقيقى لمصر ، وأنها – أى إسرائيل – بحصارها الخانق الوحشى المستمر لقطاع غزة سوف تتسبب فى دفع  أهلها للهروب من القطاع  واستيطان أرض سيناء وهذا هو الخطر على أمن مصر القومى ...  وبستشهدون فى شأن ذلك  بما حدث عندما هجم 750 ألف غزاوى على معبر رفح ولجأوا إلى سيناء بعد إحكام الحصار الإسرائيلى عليهم برا وبحرا وجوا وتجويعهم حتى الموت لبعض أطفالهم ومرضاهم ...

هناك بالفعل خطة إسرائيلية لم تعد خافية على أحد تستهدف فك ارتباط الكيان الصهيونى بغزة ، ونقل مشاكلها ومشاكل أهلها مع الكيان الصهيونى إلى مصر بأرض سيناء ... ولكن أليس من حقنا أن نتساءل فى حال حدوث ذلك  فنقول : هل إسرائيل سوف تتخلص عندئذ من مشاكل الفلسطينيين بقطاع غزة إذا ماتم ترحيلهم وتوطينهم بأرض سيناء ، أم أن المشكلة الإسرائيلية  معهم سوف تنتقل  برمتها من مكان لآخر وتكون  على أرض مصر وفى مواجهة  مصر على أرضها بسيناء  .. وعلى ذلك ،  فمن هو إذن العدو  الحقيقى لمصر الذى يهدد أمنها القومى فى هذه الحالة  ، هل هو شعب غزة ، أم هو الإرهابى الصهيونى الذى دفع بهذا الشعب دفعا إجباريا إلى الإستيطان بسيناء ، فنقل الصراع والنزاع معهم على أرضهم ليكون أيضا معهم  ولكن على أرض مصر تهديدا لمصر ولأمنها القومى ... 

وعلى ماسبق أرى أن مشاركتنا لإسرائيل فى خنق  قطاع غزة وحصاره  بالجدار الفولاذى أو بغيره لن يكون هو الحل المناسب لحماية أمن مصر القومى ، بل سوف يساعد ذلك  بلا شك على الإسراع فى تنفيذ المخطط الإسرائيلى ونقل مشاكل القطاع ومشاكل أهله على أرض سيناء .. فهل غاب ذلك عن رجال السياسة والأمن القومى بمصر .. 

أما بالنسبة لأرض سيناء المسكينة العزيزة ، فهى فى جميع أحوالها كانت للأسف ومازالت منطقة مهمشة كما هو الحال مع كل شعب مصر ، ولطالما كانت ومازالت بعيدة كل البعد عن الإهتمام الحقيقى لحكومات مصر على تعاقبها .. وذلك رغم خطورة وضعها الذى يتمثل  فى أهميتها الإستراتيجية بالنسبة لكل من مصر وإسرائيل ، مما يجعلها حساسة لتطورات النزاع الإسرائيلى الفلسطينى ، وخاصة بعد أن تم إخضاع أرضها لنظام أمنى خاص باتفاقية السلام مع مصر عام 1979 .

يسكن سيناء الآن حوالى 360 ألف مواطن ( 300 ألف فى الشمال ، 60 ألف فى الجنوب ) ،  وثمة أقلية هامة من هذا العدد تنحدر من أصول فلسطينية  ، وترتبط بعلاقة النسب والمصاهرة  ببعض سكان قطاع غزة ، وأما بقية عدد سكا أهل سيناء فيطلق عليهم إسم "البدو" . أى أن سيناء هى أرض فضاء أمام إسرائيل  وأمام قطاع غزة . 

فماذا فعلت حكومات مصر بالنسبة لتلك الأرض الفضاء .. لم يكن أهم مافعلته سوى بعض ردود الأفعال المقتصرة على المجال الأمنى باعتقال الإرهابيين والقضاء عليهم  .. وفى المقابل تجاهلت تلك الحكومات المشكلات الإجتماعية (اقتصاديا وثقافيا) الكامنة فى قلب مسألة سيناء تلك الأرض الفضاء المهمشة .. ونسيت تلك الحكومات خططها التنموية التى استهدفت نقل أكثر من 3 مليون مواطن من وادى النيل المزدحم للإستيطان بسيناء ، ودمج تلك الملايين اجتماعيا بالبدو دون تمييز بحقهم فيما يتعلق بالإسكان وفرص العمل فى الشمال .. كما أساءت تلك الحكومات لهؤلاء السكان المحليين أثناء عملية تنمية المناطق السياحية فى جنوب سيناء من طابا إلى شرم الشيخ إلى سانت كاترين ، فملّكت الأجانب تلك المناطق على حساب البدو وحقهم فى الأرض ، وجعلت تلك المناطق جزرا معزولة عنهم وسط بحار رمالهم ، وأصبح ممنوعا عليهم الإقتراب منها ، مما أثار استياءا عميقا فى صفوفهم  .. ولم تفعل حكومات مصر على تعاقبها وخاصة بعد تحرير سيناء على تشجيع مشاركة أهل سيناء فى الحياة السياسية ، بل استخدمت أسلوب "فرق تسد" فى إدارة القدر الضئيل الذى تسمح به بالنسبة للتمثيل المحلى والبرلمانى .. وأتساءل فى الختام : أليس مافعلته ومالم تفعله حكومات مصر على تعاقبها بأرض سيناء هو التهديد الحقيقى لأمن مصر القومى ، وخاصة بعد أن تم إخضاع سيناء لنظام أمنى خاص باتفاقية السلام مع مصر عام 1979 .

----------


## الصاعق

> ماهى مشكلة الجدار الفولاذى وطبيعة الخلاف عليه بين المصريين وبعضهم ، وذلك بفرض أن قرار إنشائه كان قرارا مصريا خالصا .. 
> وجدت أن كل من دافع عن قرار إنشاء الجدار كانت حجته هى سيادة مصر على أراضيها وبالتالى فهذا القرار من أعمال السيادة وهدفه حماية الأمن القومى ... ثم وجدت أن بعض المسئولين الحكوميين وبعض رجال لجنة سياسات الحزب الوطنى حين يعرضون لحيثيات القرار ، يركزون على شيئ واحد هو الإعتراف بأن إسرائيل هى العدو الحقيقى لمصر ، وأنها – أى إسرائيل – بحصارها الخانق الوحشى المستمر لقطاع غزة سوف تتسبب فى دفع أهلها للهروب من القطاع واستيطان أرض سيناء وهذا هو الخطر على أمن مصر القومى ... وبستشهدون فى شأن ذلك بما حدث عندما هجم 750 ألف غزاوى على معبر رفح ولجأوا إلى سيناء بعد إحكام الحصار الإسرائيلى عليهم برا وبحرا وجوا وتجويعهم حتى الموت لبعض أطفالهم ومرضاهم ...
> 
> هناك بالفعل خطة إسرائيلية لم تعد خافية على أحد تستهدف فك ارتباط الكيان الصهيونى بغزة ، ونقل مشاكلها ومشاكل أهلها مع الكيان الصهيونى إلى مصر بأرض سيناء ... ولكن أليس من حقنا أن نتساءل فى حال حدوث ذلك فنقول : هل إسرائيل سوف تتخلص عندئذ من مشاكل الفلسطينيين بقطاع غزة إذا ماتم ترحيلهم وتوطينهم بأرض سيناء ، أم أن المشكلة الإسرائيلية معهم سوف تنتقل برمتها من مكان لآخر وتكون على أرض مصر وفى مواجهة مصر على أرضها بسيناء .. وعلى ذلك ، فمن هو إذن العدو الحقيقى لمصر الذى يهدد أمنها القومى فى هذه الحالة ، هل هو شعب غزة ، أم هو الإرهابى الصهيونى الذى دفع بهذا الشعب دفعا إجباريا إلى الإستيطان بسيناء ، فنقل الصراع والنزاع معهم على أرضهم ليكون أيضا معهم ولكن على أرض مصر تهديدا لمصر ولأمنها القومى ... 
> 
> وعلى ماسبق أرى أن مشاركتنا لإسرائيل فى خنق قطاع غزة وحصاره بالجدار الفولاذى أو بغيره لن يكون هو الحل المناسب لحماية أمن مصر القومى ، بل سوف يساعد ذلك بلا شك على الإسراع فى تنفيذ المخطط الإسرائيلى ونقل مشاكل القطاع ومشاكل أهله على أرض سيناء .. فهل غاب ذلك عن رجال السياسة والأمن القومى بمصر .. 
> 
> أما بالنسبة لأرض سيناء المسكينة العزيزة ، فهى فى جميع أحوالها كانت للأسف ومازالت منطقة مهمشة كما هو الحال مع كل شعب مصر ، ولطالما كانت ومازالت بعيدة كل البعد عن الإهتمام الحقيقى لحكومات مصر على تعاقبها .. وذلك رغم خطورة وضعها الذى يتمثل فى أهميتها الإستراتيجية بالنسبة لكل من مصر وإسرائيل ، مما يجعلها حساسة لتطورات النزاع الإسرائيلى الفلسطينى ، وخاصة بعد أن تم إخضاع أرضها لنظام أمنى خاص باتفاقية السلام مع مصر عام 1979 .
> 
> ...


 
*والدي العزيز* 

*رأيي الشخصي أن الموضوع أبسط من ذلك، وهو لا يتعلق بقضية تموين أهل غزة فهذا يجب حله عن طريق المعبر، وإنما يتعلق بوجود انفلات في السيطرة على الحدود، الدولة لا تعرف ولا تسيطر على دخول وخروج المواد والأشخاص من وإلى غزة وكأن خط الحدود غير موجود، هذا حق لمصر لا جدال فيه قانوناً وعرفاً وعلى أي قاعدة فهذه حدود دولتنا.*

*أما إمداد أهل غزة بالمؤن فهذا يجب أن يتم بلا مشاكل وفي النور وفوق الأرض، وقد كتبت سابقاً عدة مرات عن هذا الأمر وقلت إن مشكلة المعبر لا يوجد فيها طرف واحد نظيف بمعنى أنه مهتم حقاً بمصلحة أهل غزة. وعلى رأس الأطراف التي تتجاهل تلك المصلحة حماس نفسها، فلو كانت القضية فقط هي إمداد أهل غزة وكان هذا هو الهم الوحيد لحماس لفتح المعبر منذ زمن طويل، لكن الحركة فضلت الانخراط في صراع سياسي مع الحكومة المصرية واعتبرت سيطرتها على المعبر الهدف الأسمى رافضة عدد من الاتفاقات في هذا الشأن.*

*وتخميني أن إحكام السيطرة على الحدود سيغير من موقف حماس وسيجعلها تقبل بالمصالحة.*

*على كل، لا اعتقد أننا بحاجة للكثير من التوضيح لتبرير رغبتنا في السيطرة على أي جزء من الحدود المصرية، فهذا ما تفعله كل دول العالم.*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## atefhelal

> *والدي العزيز* 
> 
> *رأيي الشخصي أن الموضوع أبسط من ذلك، وهو لا يتعلق بقضية تموين أهل غزة فهذا يجب حله عن طريق المعبر، وإنما يتعلق بوجود انفلات في السيطرة على الحدود، الدولة لا تعرف ولا تسيطر على دخول وخروج المواد والأشخاص من وإلى غزة وكأن خط الحدود غير موجود، هذا حق لمصر لا جدال فيه قانوناً وعرفاً وعلى أي قاعدة فهذه حدود دولتنا.*
> 
> *أما إمداد أهل غزة بالمؤن فهذا يجب أن يتم بلا مشاكل وفي النور وفوق الأرض، وقد كتبت سابقاً عدة مرات عن هذا الأمر وقلت إن مشكلة المعبر لا يوجد فيها طرف واحد نظيف بمعنى أنه مهتم حقاً بمصلحة أهل غزة. وعلى رأس الأطراف التي تتجاهل تلك المصلحة حماس نفسها، فلو كانت القضية فقط هي إمداد أهل غزة وكان هذا هو الهم الوحيد لحماس لفتح المعبر منذ زمن طويل، لكن الحركة فضلت الانخراط في صراع سياسي مع الحكومة المصرية واعتبرت سيطرتها على المعبر الهدف الأسمى رافضة عدد من الاتفاقات في هذا الشأن.*
> 
> *وتخميني أن إحكام السيطرة على الحدود سيغير من موقف حماس وسيجعلها تقبل بالمصالحة.*
> 
> *على كل، لا اعتقد أننا بحاجة للكثير من التوضيح لتبرير رغبتنا في السيطرة على أي جزء من الحدود المصرية، فهذا ما تفعله كل دول العالم.*
> ...


المشكلة أن كثيرا من الناس والمنظمات يعتبرون أن مصر هى المسيطرة على معبر رفح من جانبها (أى من الجانب المصرى) _ المعبر ياأخى مسيطر عليه باتفاقات دولية واتفاقات أمنية وقعتها إسرائل والسلطة الفلسطينية ومصر والإتحاد الأوروبى  كمراقب على المعبر ، وكل هذه الإتفاقات بضمان أمريكى .. وليس لحماس أى وجود فى هذه الإتفاقات ولاتعترف بها إسرائيل أو الطرف الأوروبى أو حتى مصر .. بل إن إسرائيل أعلنت رسميا منذ أن سيطرت حماس على قطاع غزة إن قطاع غزة "إقليم معادى" ولم تقل "دولة معادية" ، والفرق واضح  بينهما باعتبار أن الإقليم  كصفة  هو خاضع للإدارة والسيطرة الإسرائيلية .. وكل الإتفاقات الأمنية  والتتنظيمية التى تمت بشأن معبر رفح  وبشأن الشريط الحدودى بين مصر والقطاع  تعطى الحق لإسرائيل وحدها فى السماح لأى شخص بعبور المعبر أو رفض السماح له ، فهناك شرط ملزم للسلطة الفلسطينية فضلا عن مراقبة المعبر بكاميرات إسرائيلية  هو ضرورة التبليغ المسبق بأسماء الأفراد قبل سماح الكيان الإسرائيلى  بعبورهم .. وطالما لاتوجد السلطة الفلسطينية على المعبر ، ولاتوجد كاميرات إسرائيلية ، ولايوجد الطرف الأوروبى  ،  فلن تجرؤ مصر على فتح المعبر من الجانب المصرى إلا بعد استئذان إسرائيل أو أمريكا  وللحالات الإنسانية الملحة ، فلا إسرائيل ولا مصر ولا المجتمع الدولى يعترفون بحماس ، وطالما هى منظمة إرهابية فى نظر الإدارة الأمريكية ، فهى إرهابية أيضا فى نظر الإدارة المصرية .. هكذا يجب أن نقرأ الأمور والأحداث ، لأن ذلك هو الواقع فعلا .. ولو كانت إسرائيل أو أمريكا تريد حلا حقيقيا لمشكلة حماس لساعدتا على نجاح اتفاق أوسلوا الذى وقعه عرفات عام 1994 ، أو نجاح خطة الطريق أو نجاح مفاوضات أبو مازن اليائسة المملة  .. واتفاق أوسلوا أو غيره لايضع حلولا نهائية للمشكلة الفلسطينية ، إنما يضع نظاما للتفاوض بين الطرفين الإسرائيلى والفلسطينى ويشجع فقط على التفاوض ، وكأن التفاوض هو لمجرد التفاوض ، وقد بدأ التفاوض فى عهد عرفات منذ 1994 واستمر فى عهد أبو مازن ، ولم يتحقق أى شيئ للفلسطينيين ، بل إن ماتبقى من أراضيهم فى الضفة الغربية  يتآكل يوميا وسوف تضيع كل الأرض بالضفة  يوما ما .. وماتبقى كالشوكة فى الحلق الإسرائيلى هو قطاع غزة .. وسوف يشطب هو الآخر من التاريخ  فى يوم من الأيام كأحد تداعيات المواقف العربية والمصرية تجاهه ... 

وأكاد أرى المستقبل الأسود واضحا لسيناء .. لأن أمن سيناء مع وضعها الحالى بعد معاهدة السلام لن يتحقق أبدا إلا بحل المشكلة الفلسطينية .. وإسرائيل لاتنوى أى حل لتلك المشكلة .. فالجدار الفولاذى أو سماح إسرائيل بتواجد 750 جندى من حرس الحدود المصرى على الحدود بين مصر وبين قطاع غزة  وحبس شعب غزة وحصارهم وأبو مازن والسلطة الفلسطينية وأشياء أخرى ، ماهو إلا أحداث تم تأليفها مسبقا   فى سيناريو شيطانى صهيونى سوف  ينتهى بمأساة فلسطينية مصرية على أرض سيناء المهمشة ، ولن يحمى سيناء وقتها منتجعات طابا ونويبع ودهب وشرم الشيخ ، التى يمرح فيها الآلاف من الصهاينة بسياراتهم الملاكى بأرقامها الإسرائيلية سنويا وبدون فيزا مصرية طبقا لإتفاق طابا بين مصر وإسرائيل ... 

الجدار الفولاذى ياأخى وغيره كان يناقش فى الكونجرس الأمريكى منذ سنتين ، وهو ليس قرارا مصريا ، وكنت أتمنى أن يكون قرارا مصريا لأدافع عنه ... (راجع مشاركتى فى الموضوع الحالى رقم 175 فى 21/1)

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *أخي العزيز*
> 
> *لا يوجد حقائق عندما يناقش البعض البديهيات والثوابت، ونبرتي وإن كان بها بعض الشدة إلا أن النقاط التي أوردتها في مشاركتي والتي علمت المهم منها باللون الأحمر توضح للجميع سبب الاستياء الذي لم أملك إلا أن أشعر به،* 
> 
> *الطعنات المؤلمة لا تأتي إلا ممن تحب. هذه "حقيقة" لكنها مؤسفة*
> 
> *دمت بخير*


من جانبي أنا، أرى أنك أنت من يناقش البديهيات والثوابت ويبدو لي كأنك ترى أن المسألة مسألة اعتقاد وليس اقتناع. فأين الحقيقة بيننا؟  لا يُحسب لحجتك قولك بأنه لا توجد حقائق. كما يضعف من حجتك لغة الاتهام والتقريع .. وهي لغة سهلة ومتاحة لجانبي الحق وخلافه على السواء، يلجأ إليها أحد الأطراف حين لا تسعفه لغة الحجة والدليل سواءً كان الحق معه أو جانبه الحق. أما إن كان الدافع للغة الاتهام والتقريع هو الغضب، فالغضب موجود على جانبي الخلاف. وأما إن كان أحد الأطراف يظن أنه يملك حقاً في الوطن أكثر من الطرف الآخر فينصب نفسه حكماً على الآخرين فمن أعطاه هذا الحق؟ الأصل أن الكل سواسية داخل الوطن وخارجه، فما بال أبناء الوطن الواحد؟

لقد راجعت كل العبارات التي حددتها باللون الأحمر التي تحتج بها ووجدت أن بها صياغة للأمور بشكل مغالط.

أتمنى أن نعود بعد ذلك إلى الخطاب المبني على الحجة وحسن الظن بالآخرين.

----------


## الصاعق

> من جانبي أنا، أرى أنك أنت من يناقش البديهيات والثوابت ويبدو لي كأنك ترى أن المسألة مسألة اعتقاد وليس اقتناع. فأين الحقيقة بيننا؟  لا يُحسب لحجتك قولك بأنه لا توجد حقائق. كما يضعف من حجتك لغة الاتهام والتقريع .. وهي لغة سهلة ومتاحة لجانبي الحق وخلافه على السواء، يلجأ إليها أحد الأطراف حين لا تسعفه لغة الحجة والدليل سواءً كان الحق معه أو جانبه الحق. أما إن كان الدافع للغة الاتهام والتقريع هو الغضب، فالغضب موجود على جانبي الخلاف. وأما إن كان أحد الأطراف يظن أنه يملك حقاً في الوطن أكثر من الطرف الآخر فينصب نفسه حكماً على الآخرين فمن أعطاه هذا الحق؟ الأصل أن الكل سواسية داخل الوطن وخارجه، فما بال أبناء الوطن الواحد؟
> 
> لقد راجعت كل العبارات التي حددتها باللون الأحمر التي تحتج بها ووجدت أن بها صياغة للأمور بشكل مغالط.
> 
> أتمنى أن نعود بعد ذلك إلى الخطاب المبني على الحجة وحسن الظن بالآخرين.


*صحيح  أنا من ينكر على مصر حق طبيعي لكل دول العالم في السيطرة على حدودها  الم أقل لك أن "البديهيات" تناقش. هذه هي المغالطات البشعة التي يجب أن تذكرها. 

من وجهة نظرك إذن إن مصر لا حق لها في السيطرة على الحدود.!!!!!!!!!!!!*




> وأما إن كان أحد الأطراف يظن أنه يملك حقاً في الوطن أكثر من الطرف الآخر  فينصب نفسه حكماً على الآخرين فمن أعطاه هذا الحق؟ الأصل أن الكل سواسية  داخل الوطن وخارجه، فما بال أبناء الوطن الواحد؟


*الوطن**ية يا سيدي موقف، والبعض بعضنا ينتمي لمصر وبعضنا لديه أوليات أخرى قبل مصر حسب المدرسة الفكرية التي ينتمي إليها، وهذا يمكن لكل قارئ التعرف عليه من خلال ما يكتبه ويسوق له.
*



> لقد راجعت كل العبارات التي حددتها باللون الأحمر التي تحتج بها ووجدت أن  بها صياغة للأمور بشكل مغالط.


*حقاً!!!! لم لا تتفضل وتوضح كيف أن ما ذكرته ويخالف الحقيقية بدلاً من إلقاء الكلام على عواهنه؟! أنا كتبت وجهة نظري عدة مرات وتم تجاهلها بشكل كامل من "أصدقاء حماس"،

 إن رأيت أن ما أكتبه خطأ فهذا يعني أن مصر لا حق لها في السيطرة على الحدود من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟* و*يعني كذلك أن حماس لا مسئلوية لها على الإطلاق في تعطيل معبر رفح؟؟؟ ويعني كذلك أن "أصدقاء حماس " تدافعوا إلى شجب وإدانة قتل الجندي المصري، أياً من هذه الأحداث هو الغير صحيح يا سيد علاء؟*




> فالغضب موجود على جانبي الخلاف


*صحيح، لكن في أي جانب أنت؟؟

 وهل القضية هي "أبيض وأسود" وهل حماس لا تخطئ بالمرة على طول الطريق؟ هل المواقف هي متطرفة في جانبين فقط با علاء ولا يوجد خيارات سوى الانحياز الكامل لحماس أو لمصر؟ وهل حماس وأفرادها منزهين عن كل خطاء حتى يتم مساندتهم على طول الطريق وفي جميع مواقفهم حتى المواقف التي جانبها الصواب كوضوح الشمس؟


من جانبي لم أر القضية هكذا لذا سجلت نقدي للحكومة المصرية في أكثر من مكان، لكن إن أجبرت على اختيار جانب فبالتأكيد سأختار الوقوف في جانب وطني ولا يملك أحد أن يلومني في ذلك، ولحسن الحظ فأن أحداً لا يملك أن يجبرني على مثل هذا الأمر.*




> أتمنى أن نعود بعد ذلك إلى الخطاب المبني على الحجة وحسن الظن بالآخرين.


*أنا لا أحسن أو أسئ الظن يا صديقي، أنا أزن المواقف فحسب وأفكر في الدوافع**، صدقني إني أقرأ بعناية كبيرة كل ما يكتبه المشاركين في الموضوع ولم أصل إلى مرحلة الشعور بالاستياء بسهولة أو من فراغ*.

*وأخيراً إسمح لي بتوضيح صغير، عندما قلت أنه لا يوجد حقائق شفعت هذه العبارة بأن البعض يناقش البديهيات، وعندما تسقط البديهيات لا يمكنك أن تستدل  بالحقائق في نقاش، لأنه لن توجد مسلمات من الأصل، 

وبعبارة أخرى فأنا أقول أنه في تلك الحالة تفقد الحقائق قوتها كحجة وأظني لست بحاجة إلى المزيد من التوضيح

دمت بخير*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *صحيح  أنا من ينكر على مصر حق طبيعي لكل دول العالم في السيطرة على حدودها  الم أقل لك أن "البديهيات" تناقش. هذه هي المغالطات البشعة التي يجب أن تذكرها. 
> 
> من وجهة نظرك إذن إن مصر لا حق لها في السيطرة على الحدود.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


(ليتك تشرح معان هذه الصور حيث لا أفهم علاقتها بالموضوع. وسأتغاضى عما في حديثك من نبرة عدائية حتى لا أتجاهل ردك.)

أما عن سؤالك .. فمن البديهيات أن ما تفعله الحكومة المصرية لا علاقة له بتأمين حدودها.  وأنت تذكرنا دائماً برأيك بأنه يجب على مصر أن تمد غزة بما تحتاجه علناً من خلال المعبر. وكأن إغلاقه من الكوارث الطبيعية التي لا يد لنا فيها. وكأن بناء الجدار من قبل الحكومة التي تغلق المعبر هي مجرد صدفة والربط بينهما هو من قبيل إساءة الظن. وكأن الجدار لم يصبح ضرورة إلا بعد أن اصبحت الأنفاق تشكل ثغرة حقيقية في نجاح استراتيحية الحصار. وكأن الكونغرس لم يلوح بمنع مئة مليون دولار عن مصر من المعونات العسكرية لإخفاقها في منع مرور البضائع خلال الأنفاق بالوسائل الأمنية (باستخدام المجسات وإغراق بالماء وبث الغازات السامة). البديهيات التي تناقشها أخي العزيز هو أن هذه ليست سياسة مصرية خالصة وإنما هي سياسة مصرية أمريكية إسرائيلية الهدف منها هو منع وصول أي شيء إلى غزة وليس إلى مصر.

والبديهيات التي تناقشها هي أن هذا لا يجب أن يكون دور مصر، وأن المصري الذي يرضى بذلك هو مصري يرضى لمصر أن تكون أداة في تنفيذ مخططات إسرائيل، فمن أغير على مصر إذن. الذي يريد لمصر أن تظل جزءاً من أمتها الكبيرة مرتبطة بقيمها وعقائدها تدافع عن الحق. أم دولة أجيرة لأعدائها؟ عن أي بديهيات تتحدث يا أخي؟

البديهيات أن مسألة الحدود هي مجرد ذريعة مكشوفة بالبديهة.

وهناك بديهيات أخرى لكن هذا يكفي كشاهد على أن لكل رؤيته فالأفضل أن يحترم كل منا حق الآخر في أن يكون له رؤية مختلفة دون تصنيف.

أما ما ذكرته عن مغالطات:

لا حماس ولا غيرها من حقها أن تحفر انفاقاً تحت حدود مصر لتقوم بتمرير ما تريد ووقت ما تريد رغم أنف الدولة صاحبة الأرض، . أظن كلام لا خلاف عليه .
المغالطة هنا من شقين. تجاهل السياق الذي يتم فيه ذلك، وكأننا نتعامل مع دولة تعيش ظروف طبيعية على الجانب الآخر من الحدود وليس شعب يحاول أن يتغلب على حصار خانق لكسر إرادته. يمكن أن نختلف على مبررات ذلك، لكن لا ننكر أن ما يتم يتم تحت هذه الظروف وليس من قبيل استهداف السيادة المصرية.  والجانب الآخر الذي فيه مغالطة هو قولك "أظن كلام لا خلاف عليه". لو كان كذلك لما دار النقاش أصلاً. إن قلت أنك لا تتفق مع مبررات الرأي الآخر شيء وأن تدعي أنه أمر لا خلاف عليه، يجعل القارئ يتابع بقية الموضوع وكأن هذا من المسلمات.

وكلنا نعلم تعنت حماس وتفضيلها الحصار عن المشاركة في السيطرة على المعبر


"كلنا نعلم تعنت حماس إلخ" .. أصبح ذلك أيضاً من المسلمات التي تبني عليها اتهاماتك. رغم أن المعابر المغلقة هي مثل المعابر المفتوحة التي تقع تحت السيطرة الإسرائيلية، سواءً المباشرة أو عن طريق وكلاء والأدهى أن يكونوا من الحرس الرئاسي. ثم تجاهل ذلك ومن ثم تبسيط الأمر ووضعه في صورة المتعنت الذي هدفه هو مجرد الاستئثار "وكلنا نعلم" ذلك.

ولم يصل بنا الحال إلى أن يطلب بعض أبناء جلدتنا تركيع مصر أما تنظيم مسلح يعبث بمصالح شعبه،

سبحان الله. يعني هكذا جعلت من تخالفهم في الرأي ثم حددت هذه العبارة باللون الأحمر لتكون أحد المسلمات والثوابت التي تركن إليها. الهدف هو تركيع مصر. يعني أنا طبعاً أريد تركيع مصر لبعض العابثين حيث أن رأيي مخالف لرأيك. وبالطبع أصبحت والذين لهم نفس الرأي هكذا من الأشرار.

هذا فقط ما كتبته باللون الأحمر. ويؤسفني أنك لم تستجب لدعوتي بالعودة إلى الحوار المبني على الحجة وحسن الظن. أما أنك تقول أنك لا تحسن الظن ولا تسيء الظن. فليكن إذن وليكن الاختلاف في الرأي يفسد للود قضية. فما الهدف إذن من النقاش. تصنيف الناس؟

وبعبارة أخرى فأنا أقول أنه في تلك الحالة تفقد الحقائق قوتها كحجة وأظني لست بحاجة إلى المزيد من التوضيح

لم أفهم ما قلت، لكني سأذكر مثالاً واضحاً ولكنه صادم لأننا لم نتعود تحري الحقيقة والتفكير بعقولنا. مسألة الجندي المصري أحمد شعبان رحمه الله. هل ظروف مقتله مسألة حقيقة يجب البحث عنها أم أنها مسألة اعتقاد او بديهيات كما تقول. فإن كنت مصرياً وطنياً لابد أن تعتقد أنه قتل برصاص فلسطيني ولابد أن يكون قاتله حمساوياً عامداً متعمداً؟ أما إن تحدثت عن تحري الحقيقة والادلة فهذا عبث لا يفعله الوطنيون؟ فقل لي على سبيل المثال، هل الحقيقة تهم في هذا الأمر. ولن أذهب لمناقشة ملابسات أخرى لهذا الموقف لأن المناخ لا يسمح بحرية النقاش .. مع الأسف. فهو مناخ مشحون بالعصبية والعصبية من الكبر والكبر والحق لا يلتقيان.




> فالغضب موجود على جانبي الخلاف





> *صحيح، لكن في أي جانب أنت؟؟*


لو كان ردي:
"في جانب الحق .. وأنت في جانب إسرائيل."

ما رأيك؟ هل كان سيعجبك أسلوب المخاطبة بالتصنيف؟ أنا لا أحبه .. فهو يعمي الآخرين عن الحق ويثير البغضاء. يا أخي واضح أن المقصود أنه لو ذهب كل غاضب يصنف الآخرين ويكيل الاتهامات لما أصبح هناك داعٍ للحوار. لكنك أعرضت عن ذلك وذهبت تسأل سؤالاً تعرف إجابته من أجل التصنيف والله أعلم .. فأنت  ذكرت أنك تقرأ كل ما يكتبه المشاركون بإمعان فلماذا تسأل سؤالاً تعرف إجابته؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> لو كان ردي:
> "في جانب الحق .. وأنت في جانب إسرائيل."


!!!!!!

----------


## الصاعق

> (ليتك تشرح معان هذه الصور حيث لا أفهم علاقتها بالموضوع. وسأتغاضى عما في حديثك من نبرة عدائية حتى لا أتجاهل ردك.)
> 
> أما عن سؤالك .. فمن البديهيات أن ما تفعله الحكومة المصرية لا علاقة له بتأمين حدودها. وأنت تذكرنا دائماً برأيك بأنه يجب على مصر أن تمد غزة بما تحتاجه علناً من خلال المعبر. وكأن إغلاقه من الكوارث الطبيعية التي لا يد لنا فيها. وكأن بناء الجدار من قبل الحكومة التي تغلق المعبر هي مجرد صدفة والربط بينهما هو من قبيل إساءة الظن. وكأن الجدار لم يصبح ضرورة إلا بعد أن اصبحت الأنفاق تشكل ثغرة حقيقية في نجاح استراتيحية الحصار. وكأن الكونغرس لم يلوح بمنع مئة مليون دولار عن مصر من المعونات العسكرية لإخفاقها في منع مرور البضائع خلال الأنفاق بالوسائل الأمنية (باستخدام المجسات وإغراق بالماء وبث الغازات السامة). البديهيات التي تناقشها أخي العزيز هو أن هذه ليست سياسة مصرية خالصة وإنما هي سياسة مصرية أمريكية إسرائيلية الهدف منها هو منع وصول أي شيء إلى غزة وليس إلى مصر.



*إذن ملخص القول ... لا حق لمصر في بناء الجدار والتحكم في حدودها.**هذا رأيك الواضح.* *المسألة إذن ليس* *فتح المعبر لمرور المواد الغذائية والأفراد، هناك أشياء أخرى يجب أن تمر من وإلى القطاع سواء رغبت مصر في ذلك أم لم ترغب*.




> والبديهيات التي تناقشها هي أن هذا لا يجب أن يكون دور مصر، وأن المصري الذي يرضى بذلك هو مصري يرضى لمصر أن تكون أداة في تنفيذ مخططات إسرائيل، فمن أغير على مصر إذن. الذي يريد لمصر أن تظل جزءاً من أمتها الكبيرة مرتبطة بقيمها وعقائدها تدافع عن الحق. أم دولة أجيرة لأعدائها؟ عن أي بديهيات تتحدث يا أخي؟
> 
> البديهيات أن مسألة الحدود هي مجرد ذريعة مكشوفة بالبديهة.
> 
> وهناك بديهيات أخرى لكن هذا يكفي كشاهد على أن لكل رؤيته فالأفضل أن يحترم كل منا حق الآخر في أن يكون له رؤية مختلفة دون تصنيف




*لم لا تخبرني، هل تفضل حماس فتح المعبر أم الأنفاق؟؟.*




> أما ما ذكرته عن مغالطات:
> 
> لا حماس ولا غيرها من حقها أن تحفر انفاقاً تحت حدود مصر لتقوم بتمرير ما تريد ووقت ما تريد رغم أنف الدولة صاحبة الأرض، . أظن كلام لا خلاف عليه .
> المغالطة هنا من شقين. تجاهل السياق الذي يتم فيه ذلك، وكأننا نتعامل مع دولة تعيش ظروف طبيعية على الجانب الآخر من الحدود وليس شعب يحاول أن يتغلب على حصار خانق لكسر إرادته. يمكن أن نختلف على مبررات ذلك، لكن لا ننكر أن ما يتم يتم تحت هذه الظروف وليس من قبيل استهداف السيادة المصرية. والجانب الآخر الذي فيه مغالطة هو قولك "أظن كلام لا خلاف عليه". لو كان كذلك لما دار النقاش أصلاً. إن قلت أنك لا تتفق مع مبررات الرأي الآخر شيء وأن تدعي أنه أمر لا خلاف عليه، يجعل القارئ يتابع بقية الموضوع وكأن هذا من المسلمات.




*"السياق " معناه محاولة تبرير انتزاع حق مصري أصيل في التحكم في حدودها، الكلام لا خلاف عليه بالفعل من ناحية المنطق، لكن من منطق مصلحة حماس فأن هذا "الحق" يجب أن يناقش.* 





> وكلنا نعلم تعنت حماس وتفضيلها الحصار عن المشاركة في السيطرة على المعبر
> 
> 
> "كلنا نعلم تعنت حماس إلخ" .. أصبح ذلك أيضاً من المسلمات التي تبني عليها اتهاماتك. رغم أن المعابر المغلقة هي مثل المعابر المفتوحة التي تقع تحت السيطرة الإسرائيلية، سواءً المباشرة أو عن طريق وكلاء والأدهى أن يكونوا من الحرس الرئاسي. ثم تجاهل ذلك ومن ثم تبسيط الأمر ووضعه في صورة المتعنت الذي هدفه هو مجرد الاستئثار "وكلنا نعلم" ذلك.




*ماذا تريد أن يمر من المعبر بالضبط يا أخ علاء؟؟؟ نقطة مهمة يجب أن توضحها*




> ولم يصل بنا الحال إلى أن يطلب بعض أبناء جلدتنا تركيع مصر أما تنظيم مسلح يعبث بمصالح شعبه،
> 
> سبحان الله. يعني هكذا جعلت من تخالفهم في الرأي ثم حددت هذه العبارة باللون الأحمر لتكون أحد المسلمات والثوابت التي تركن إليها.




*أنا قلت إن النقاط المهمة في مشاركتي باللون الأحمر ومهم لا يساوي مسلمات، ناقشني فيها كما تشاء، لكن بالفعل عندما يطالب البعض بشكل مستمر أن تتنازل مصر لحماس في كل المواقف التي يتم الاختلاف فيها لا يعني هذا سوى تركيع مصر لتنظيم مسلح خارجي، الكلمات مؤلمة لكن لا يوجد وصف أخر لهذا الأمر.*



> الهدف هو تركيع مصر. يعني أنا طبعاً أريد تركيع مصر لبعض العابثين حيث أن رأيي مخالف لرأيك. وبالطبع أصبحت والذين لهم نفس الرأي هكذا من الأشرار.




*لم أقل مطلقاً أنك من الأشرار، أنا قلت أن الأولويات عندنا مختلفة وأن من تأتي عندهم مصر في الأولوية الثانية لهم فكر مختلف، لكنه لا ننطلق من القاعدة الوطنية والتي تأتي بالنسبة له في المرتبة الثانية وربما الثالثة في أحيان أخرى وأورضحت ( حسب المدرسة الفكرية التي ينتمي إليها ).*




> هذا فقط ما كتبته باللون الأحمر. ويؤسفني أنك لم تستجب لدعوتي بالعودة إلى الحوار المبني على الحجة وحسن الظن. أما أنك تقول أنك لا تحسن الظن ولا تسيء الظن. فليكن إذن وليكن الاختلاف في الرأي يفسد للود قضية. فما الهدف إذن من النقاش. تصنيف الناس؟




*لا بالطبع، أنا أصنف أراء الناس لأتعرف إلى اتجاهاتهم، وليس بالضرورة أن تفهم أن ذلك يعني أني لا أقدرك.* 





> لم أفهم ما قلت،




*يا عزيزي الأمر بسيط، البديهيات والمسلمات مثل كروية الأرض مثلاً نتخذها كقاعدة للاستدلال، لكن عندما تناقش أحدالأشخاص في أحد الموضوع وتبدأ بعبارة أن الأرض كروية لترتكز عليها فتفاجأ أنه يقول أنها ليست كذلك تصبح تلك الحقيقة مثلاً لا قيمة لها في الاستدلال في هذا النقاش بعينه.*

*ولهذا قلت عندما تناقش البديهيات لا توجد حقائق. أنا واثق أنك شعرت بالاستياء من مشاركتي لأني واثق كذلك أني لم أكن بحاجة إلى توضيح تلك النقطة لك إلا لو قرأتها بنفاذ صبر.*




> لكني سأذكر مثالاً واضحاً ولكنه صادم لأننا لم نتعود تحري الحقيقة والتفكير بعقولنا. مسألة الجندي المصري أحمد شعبان رحمه الله. هل ظروف مقتله مسألة حقيقة يجب البحث عنها أم أنها مسألة اعتقاد او بديهيات كما تقول. فإن كنت مصرياً وطنياً لابد أن تعتقد أنه قتل برصاص فلسطيني ولابد أن يكون قاتله حمساوياً عامداً متعمداً؟ أما إن تحدثت عن تحري الحقيقة والادلة فهذا عبث لا يفعله الوطنيون؟ فقل لي على سبيل المثال، هل الحقيقة تهم في هذا الأمر. ولن أذهب لمناقشة ملابسات أخرى لهذا الموقف لأن المناخ لا يسمح بحرية النقاش .. مع الأسف. فهو مناخ مشحون بالعصبية والعصبية من الكبر والكبر والحق لا يلتقيان.




*لا يوجد عصبية يا أخي، أنا تحريت تلك المسألة من وقت ظهورها حتى شاهدت صور البرج وبه أثار الرصاص تواجه الجانب الفلسطيني، وهل تعتقد أن عملية القنص تأتي بالصدفة؟* 





> لو كان ردي:
> "في جانب الحق .. وأنت في جانب إسرائيل."
> 
> ما رأيك؟ هل كان سيعجبك أسلوب المخاطبة بالتصنيف؟ أنا لا أحبه .. فهو يعمي الآخرين عن الحق ويثير البغضاء. يا أخي واضح أن المقصود أنه لو ذهب كل غاضب يصنف الآخرين ويكيل الاتهامات لما أصبح هناك داعٍ للحوار. لكنك أعرضت عن ذلك وذهبت تسأل سؤالاً تعرف إجابته من أجل التصنيف والله أعلم .. فأنت ذكرت أنك تقرأ كل ما يكتبه المشاركون بإمعان فلماذا تسأل سؤالاً تعرف إجابته؟




*يا أخي، أنا الذي قلت لك أن الدنيا ليست أبيض وأسود، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون الانتماء إلى أطراف متناقضة وأن هناك العديد من أطياف الرأي.*

*سألخص لك، حماس لا تريد المعبر، حماس تريد الأنفاق*

*هل تختلف معي في تلك النقطة؟*

*أنت أيضاً تريد الأنفاق، هل هذا صحيح أم لا؟؟*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## atefhelal

لاحظت أن عددا لابأس به من المؤيدين للجدار الفولاذى ، حين يتحدثون عن معبر رفح يقولون : أن حماس هى المسئولة عن غلق المعبر وتعطيله ، وعلى ذلك فهى مسئولة عن أى كارثة إنسانية يعيشها شعب غزة المحاصر ... 

فهل حماس هى السبب فعلا – طبقا لمعطيات الواقع وتداعياته - فى تعطيل المعبر وغلقه .. أم أن ذلك مغالطة تسمى فى علم المنطق مغالطة الإلتجاء إلى السبب الكاذب ... وقد شاعت تلك المغالطة بيننا ، وأصبحت فى حياتنا المعاصرة فنا رفيعا ، يتفنن فى توظيفه واستخدامه من يقومون بالدعاية والإعلان عن أى سلعة ، وسار على منوالهم الكثيرون من ساسة العالم وقادته ترويجا لسياساتهم وقراراتهم فى سوق العامة ... هذه المغالطة هى من أسوأ أنواع المغالطات التى تؤدى إلى تضليل الرأى العام وتغييبه ،  وإلى حشد العامة لركوب عربة الزفة إلى متاهات كثيرة ... ويجب أن نلتفت إلى هذا النوع من المغالطات من أجل مصلحة الوطن وأمنه  ، وأن ننتبه جيدا لمحترفى تلك المغالطة  ولأسلوبهم ، وذلك عن طريق الإلمام الجيد الواعى بمادة الموضوع الذى يغالطوننا به وبمضمونه وبطريقة عرضه علينا ، وأن نحذر مداعبتهم لعواطفنا ومشاعرنا عندما يستخدمون كلمات وعبارات مشتعلة مثل "الخطوط الحمراء" و "سيادة مصر على أراضيها" و "أمن مصر القومى" ... فنقول لهم على الفور : كفوا عن مداعبة عواطفنا وقولوا شيئا معقولا ، ولا تلجأوا إلى مخاطبة المشاعر والمواقف والإتجاهات وعواطف الجمهور حين تفتقدون الحجة السليمة المقبولة ...

وددت أن أستمر فى الموضوع ، ولكن لافائدة ولاطائل من وراء الإستمرار ، ورأيت أنه لن يصيبنى من هذا الإستمرار إلا آفة ضياع الوقت هباءا ... والموضوع مستمر منذ مدة ليست بقصيرة ، وعدد المؤيدين يتساوى تقريبا مع عدد الرافضين للجدار الفولاذى ، إضافة إلى عدد قليل لايهمه التأييد أو الرفض ... وهذا شيئ طبيعى جدا بالنسبة للبشر ، فلن تجد إنسانا لايرضى بعقله وفكره ورأيه إلا نادرا ، ولن تجد بسهولة إنسانا يرضى بأن يكون متهما أمام الآخر بضعف الحجة وهشاشتها ، حتى وإن كان الآخر قوى الحجة واضح البيان والمنطق ...

----------


## الصاعق

> لاحظت أن عددا لابأس به من المؤيدين للجدار الفولاذى ، حين يتحدثون عن معبر رفح يقولون : أن حماس هى المسئولة عن غلق المعبر وتعطيله ، وعلى ذلك فهى مسئولة عن أى كارثة إنسانية يعيشها شعب غزة المحاصر ... 
> 
> فهل حماس هى السبب فعلا – طبقا لمعطيات الواقع وتداعياته - فى تعطيل المعبر وغلقه .. أم أن ذلك مغالطة تسمى فى علم المنطق مغالطة الإلتجاء إلى السبب الكاذب ... وقد شاعت تلك المغالطة بيننا ، وأصبحت فى حياتنا المعاصرة فنا رفيعا ، يتفنن فى توظيفه واستخدامه من يقومون بالدعاية والإعلان عن أى سلعة ، وسار على منوالهم الكثيرون من ساسة العالم وقادته ترويجا لسياساتهم وقراراتهم فى سوق العامة ... هذه المغالطة هى من أسوأ أنواع المغالطات التى تؤدى إلى تضليل الرأى العام وتغييبه ، وإلى حشد العامة لركوب عربة الزفة إلى متاهات كثيرة ... ويجب أن نلتفت إلى هذا النوع من المغالطات من أجل مصلحة الوطن وأمنه ، وأن ننتبه جيدا لمحترفى تلك المغالطة ولأسلوبهم ، وذلك عن طريق الإلمام الجيد الواعى بمادة الموضوع الذى يغالطوننا به وبمضمونه وبطريقة عرضه علينا ، وأن نحذر مداعبتهم لعواطفنا ومشاعرنا عندما يستخدمون كلمات وعبارات مشتعلة مثل "الخطوط الحمراء" و "سيادة مصر على أراضيها" و "أمن مصر القومى" ... فنقول لهم على الفور : كفوا عن مداعبة عواطفنا وقولوا شيئا معقولا ، ولا تلجأوا إلى مخاطبة المشاعر والمواقف والإتجاهات وعواطف الجمهور حين تفتقدون الحجة السليمة المقبولة ...
> 
> وددت أن أستمر فى الموضوع ، ولكن لافائدة ولاطائل من وراء الإستمرار ، ورأيت أنه لن يصيبنى من هذا الإستمرار إلا آفة ضياع الوقت هباءا ... والموضوع مستمر منذ مدة ليست بقصيرة ، وعدد المؤيدين يتساوى تقريبا مع عدد الرافضين للجدار الفولاذى ، إضافة إلى عدد قليل لايهمه التأييد أو الرفض ... وهذا شيئ طبيعى جدا بالنسبة للبشر ، فلن تجد إنسانا لايرضى بعقله وفكره ورأيه إلا نادرا ، ولن تجد بسهولة إنسانا يرضى بأن يكون متهما أمام الآخر بضعف الحجة وهشاشتها ، حتى وإن كان الآخر قوى الحجة واضح البيان والمنطق ...


*الذي أراه معقولاً وقلته من قبل أن حماس لها دور في تعطيل المعبر لكنها لا تنفرد بهذا الدور، فالحكومة المصرية وفتح تشاركانها في هذا الأمر حيث أن كل طرف له شروط،*

*وقد ذكرت في غير مرة أن هذه اللعبة السياسية لا يوجد بها طرف واحد نظيف يعمل فقط من أجل مصلحة الشعب الفلسطيني، فالكل له مكاسب سياسية يسعى إليها في المقام الأول*

*لكني أرى أن حماس "كانت" أكثر الأطراف تعنتاً في المفاوضات ورفضت حلول وسطية تحفظ ماء وجه الأطراف الأخرى، ولا أرى أي فضل لحماس على الحكومة المصرية في تلك القضية وأرها كانت الأجدر بالحرص الاتفاق بشأن المعبر لمصلحة غزة على عكس ما تم.*




> وأن نحذر مداعبتهم لعواطفنا ومشاعرنا عندما يستخدمون كلمات وعبارات مشتعلة مثل "الخطوط الحمراء" و "سيادة مصر على أراضيها" و "أمن مصر القومى" ... فنقول لهم على الفور : كفوا عن مداعبة عواطفنا وقولوا شيئا معقولا ، ولا تلجأوا إلى مخاطبة المشاعر والمواقف والإتجاهات وعواطف الجمهور حين تفتقدون الحجة السليمة المقبولة ...


*بما أن تعبيرك أيها الوالد العزيز جاء بعد مشاركتي فلا أملك إلا أن أعتقد أنه موجه إلى.*

*وتعليقي الوحيد أني مصدوم*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## hassan lada

لا داعي للجدال الكثير فأمن الوطن هو الاهم وكفاني تضحيات للعرب والنتيجه في النهايه معروفه  الشتيمه ونكران الجميل والخير

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*يا جماعة الخير
أستاذ عاطف هلال وأستاذ علاء زين الدين،
لاحظت بعض الفروقات في نقاشكم مع أخينا في الله الصاعق دعوني أجملها.
أستاذ عاطف رداً على سؤال الصاعق "هل تختلفوا معي في أن حماس تريد الأنفاق؟" قال ما معناه أن من يقولون أن حماس مسئولة عن تعطيل المعبر يداعبوا العواطف ويقولوا الغير معقول.
في الواقع الصاعق لم يقل ذلك وسؤاله لم يعني ذلك .. المسئولون عن تعطيل المعبر "مشكلة السلطة الفلسطينية وعدم وجودها في المعبر ورفض حماس وجودها فيه" .. "عدم اعتراف السلطة ومصر والاتحاد الأوربي وامريكا واسرائيل لحماس ممثلاً بديلاً عن السلطة الفلسطينية" .. ""انسحاب الاتحاد الأوربي كمراقب من المعبر" .. باختصار الانقسام الفلسطيني وعدم اعادة الانتخابات أو تسوية المشكلات بين السلطة المنتخبة والحكومة المنتخبة ورفعها الى اقتتال أهلي بين طائفتين أو فصيلين عسكريين.
كل طرف من الأطراف كما قال الصاعق له مصالحه .. مصر لها مصالحها .. مصر تريد تقزيم حماس بعد أن صغرتها بلجوئها الى أطراف أخرى وهاجمتها مراراً واتخذت من المنابر الفضائية والاعلامية وسيلة للتحرش بها وتقليب الجموع عليها، مصر تريد أن ترسل رسالة لحماس مفادها أنها لازالت تملك بعض مفاتيح الضغط، ومصر تريد أن تضغط على حماس للقبول بالورقة المصرية والمصالحة في أقرب وقت، ومصر تعلم أن حماس تعتمد على الأنفاق وتجارة حماس لها وهاهي ذي تفسدها عليهم.
أمريكا والاتحاد الأوربي لهم مصالحهم .. كلهم رافض لحماس في المعبر وفي القطاع وحتى في الحكومة، ويسعده ولاشك أي محاولة لوأده أو اضعافه.
السلطة الفلسطينية لها مصالحها في المصالحة أو العودة الى المعبر عله يعيدها الى القطاع.
اسرائيل مستمتعة بابقاء الوضع كما هو عليه دون حل وبقاء المشكلة حمساوية-فتحاوية أو حمساوية-مصرية فذلك يعطيها وقت أطول لتنفيذ مخططاتها.
لكن عودة الى السؤال الأصلي .. هل حماس تريد الأنفاق ام لا؟ .. بديهياً تريد الأنفاق.
هي لا تريد غلق المعبر لكنها في الوقت ذاته لا تريد غلق الأنفاق .. الأنفاق تسرب عن طريقها ما تعجز عن ادخاله عبر المعبر بكل بساطة .. ومصر رغم مناوراتها السياسية من وراء ردم الأنفاق والتي نعترف بها تماماً من حقها أن تقصر الأمر على معبر شرعي واحد تحت ناظريها.
هل المسألة بهذه الصعوبة لنتداركها ونختلف حولها؟
دخلنا في أزقة لا أعرف لماذا دخلنا بها كمناقشة اتفاقية السلام وعدم وجود مشاريع تنموية في سيناء .. نعلم أن اتفاقية السلام تبقيك عاجز ونعلم أن عدم وجود مشاريع تنموية حقيقية معضلة غريبة تصر عليها الحكومات المتعاقبة .. ونعلم أن اسرائيل العدو الحقيقي والمستفيد الحقيقي .. ونعلم أن مصر رافضة لحماس .. ونعلم أن الحديث عن الجدار سبق وأن تحدثت عنه كوندليزا رايس وليفني من قبل ورفضته القاهرة ونددت به وقتها وعلى ذلك فهو فكرة غير مصرية لكنه ليس بالضرورة قراراً غير مصرياً كما تقولون.
نعترف بكل ذلك لكننا في النهاية نسأل أنفسنا سؤال بديهي: هل من حق مصر؟
فنجيب بكل تأكيد حقها.
الرصاص الذي قتل أحمد شعبان رصاص من القطاع الفلسطيني الشقيق .. وأحمد شعبان لم يكن الصريع الأول برصاص فلسطيني .. كلها حقائق ومسلمات غائبة عن ناظريكم .. وها أنا أقل لكم فلسطيني ولا اقل حمساوي رغم أنه بديهي أن يكون حمساوي في مثل هذه الظروف .. وحماس وتهاجم مصر وتؤلب الفلسطينيين عليها عبر منابر المساجد وخطب الجمعة وتؤلب العالم العربي عليها عبر منابره الاعلامية .. وحماس وتهاجم الحدود وتصطاد جنودنا كما لو كانت تصطاد عصافير!
ومصر وتريد غلق حدودها المفتوحة أمام هذه الهمجية وعدم الاعتراف بالفضل .. حتى لو كان قرارها غير شرعياً رغم أنه شرعياً وبديهياً في العرف والقانون ألا تعطي كل المسوغات السابقة دافعاً لجعله شرعياً أو لنتفهمه كمناورة سياسية شرعية للضغط تقوم بها مصر؟
***
أخي الصاعق آمل ألا ينقطع تواصلك*

----------


## الملك 1

كلامك يقول ان الجدار مش فولاذي ذي ما بيقولو  وارجو توضيحه مع الماء والتربه الرمليه اكثر لو سمحت

----------


## The warrior

الأخ الصاعق
بارك الله فيك وأنعم عليك بنعمة العقل والصبر وزادك من فضله وحل العقدة من لسانك وبارك لك في أهلك ووالديك .
آللهم أني أن أسالك أن تدخله مدخل صدق وتخرجه مخرج صدق وتجعل له من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا .
سدد الله خطاك على الطريق دوما أخي المحترم وأشكرك على مداخلاتك الثمينة .

----------


## طائر الشرق

> وددت أن أستمر فى الموضوع ، ولكن لافائدة ولاطائل من وراء الإستمرار ، ورأيت أنه لن يصيبنى من هذا الإستمرار إلا آفة ضياع الوقت هباءا ... والموضوع مستمر منذ مدة ليست بقصيرة ، وعدد المؤيدين يتساوى تقريبا مع عدد الرافضين للجدار الفولاذى ، إضافة إلى عدد قليل لايهمه التأييد أو الرفض ... وهذا شيئ طبيعى جدا بالنسبة للبشر ، فلن تجد إنسانا لايرضى بعقله وفكره ورأيه إلا نادرا ، ولن تجد بسهولة إنسانا يرضى بأن يكون متهما أمام الآخر بضعف الحجة وهشاشتها ، حتى وإن كان الآخر قوى الحجة واضح البيان والمنطق ...


هل هذا يجعل من المعارضين عرضة لذلك القول؟؟؟

ارى ان الكثير ممن رفضوا اتهامى بتأليه حماس  هم اول من يألهـــــــون حماس وللاسف  يبدو ان الكثيرين اصبحـوا يؤمنون بأن حماس بلا اخطاء وبلا نوايا   ويبدوا انهم يشتبهون برؤية علم الغيب حتى يوقنوا بتلك الحقيقة
لهم تحياتى واسأل لهم التوفيق

----------


## قلم رصاص

جبهة علماء الأزهر: الجدار مقدمة لغضب الله على مصر  



1/5/2010 

العرب نيوز : أدانت جبهة علماء الأزهر الشريف قرار الحكومة المصرية ببناء الجدار الفولاذي بين رفح وقطاع غزة، مؤكدةً أن القرار حرام شرعًا وقانونًا وإنسانيًّا لاعتدائه على الثوابت الأصيلة لشريعة الإسلام وتفتيتًا لنسيج الأمة وجسدها الواحد.

وشددت في بيانٍ لها على أن القرار يُحابي السياسة الإجرامية للعدو الصهيوني حيال الشعب الفلسطيني الشقيق المحاصر في قطاع غزة، موضحةً أن القرار يساهم في إعلاء أجندة سياسة ومصلحة العدو الصهيوني على نصرة ودعم الأشقاء المحاصرين في غزة واحتلالها من جانب العدو بما عُرف تاريخيًّا بمخطط "سايكس بيكو".

وأوضحت أن الجدار الفولاذي يحقق أطماع العدو وغايته في الأمة على حساب دين الله، وأن قرار الحكومة المصرية بمثابة الخنجر الطاعن الذي يوجهه العدو الصهيوني من خلف ظهور الأشقاء المستضعفين لخنقهم وقتلهم بسبب ثباتهم على دينهم وجهادهم ضد أطماع العدو الصهيوأمريكي في المنطقة.

وأكدت الجبهة أن الحكومة بهذا القرار تقع في إطار ارتكاب ما يُغضب الله تعالى واستقدام لعنته وعذابه، مستشهدين بقوله تعالى: ﴿وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا (93)﴾ (النساء)، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيحان البخاري ومسلم "والله لا يؤمن، والله لا يؤمن، والله لا يؤمن" قيل ومن يا رسول الله" قال: "الذي لا يأمن جاره بوائقه".

وأوضحت أن قرار بناء الجدار الفولاذي تمكين للصهاينة في إذلال المسلمين وقتال في سبيل الطاغوت، مستشهدةً بقوله تعالى: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (51)﴾ (المائدة)، مشيرةً إلى النظام المصري يعطي الشرعية للعدو الصهيوني في استمرار انتهاكاته حيال الشعب الفلسطيني كله، خاصةً في قطاع غزة المحاصر.

وأشارت إلى أن استخدام مصطلحات الأمن القومي والسيادة المصرية قلب للحقائق بالكذب المدفوع بدافع الحرص على استبقاء العروش بدعم الأعداء في وجه الأهل والأشقاء، على حدِّ تعبير البيان.

وطالبت الجبهة الحكومة المصرية بالتراجع الفوري عن قرار بناء الجدار الفولاذي الذي يخدم الأعداء لإذلال الأشقاء المحاصرين في غزة، وفتح معبر رفح تمامًا وإمداد الأشقاء بالمؤن والغذاء والإغاثات الطبية وقطع كافة أشكال التعاون بالعدو الصهيوأمريكي وإلغاء جميع الاتفاقيات بينهم.

وحذَّرت الجبهة الحكومة من غضب الله تعالى ومقته الذي أصاب الأمم السابقة إن لم تتراجع عن قرارها فورًا، مستشهدةً بقوله تعالى: ﴿وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ لا تَسْفِكُونَ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَلا تُخْرِجُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ (84) ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاء تَقْتُلُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَتَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلاَّ خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ وَمَا اللهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (85)﴾ (البقرة).


وبيَّنت أن حماية النظام المصري وشعبه للأشقاء في قطاع غزة حمايةٌ للأمن القومي المصري وسيادته، ودليل على ترابط الأمة وتماسكها أمام العدو الصهيوني، مطالبةً النظام المصري بتذكر قول الله تعالى: ﴿إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ﴾ (الحجرات: من الآية 10) ﴿وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاتَّقُونِ﴾ (المؤمنون: 52)، ﴿إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ (92)﴾ (الأنبياء).



وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "المسلم أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه، ولا يسلمه، ولا يخذله"؛ أي لا يتخلَّى عنه، وقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام "انصر أخاك ظالمًا أو مظلومًا".



وناشدت الجبهة الشعوب العربية والإسلامية، وخاصةً الشعب المصري الاستمرار في تصعيد وتيرة الغضب للتصدي للقرار الجائر بتنظيم المؤتمرات والمسيرات وتوعية الجماهير بحقيقة الجدار الفولاذي وإبعاده السياسية وكذب مصطلحات الأمن القومي والسيادة المصرية الوافدة من جانب العدو الصهيوني، داعيةً المنظمات الحقوقية في أخذ دورها للدفاع عن الشعب الفلسطيني المحاصر في غزة ومنع إقامة الجدار الفولاذي

--------------


فاليصمت اللئام بعد رد العلماء  
ان لم يكن لديهم نخوة ورجولة في قول الحق وانا اعرف انها ثقيلة علي المنافقين فاليصمتو خيرا لهم ولنا

----------


## الصاعق

> الأخ الصاعق
> بارك الله فيك وأنعم عليك بنعمة العقل والصبر وزادك من فضله وحل العقدة من لسانك وبارك لك في أهلك ووالديك .
> آللهم أني أن أسالك أن تدخله مدخل صدق وتخرجه مخرج صدق وتجعل له من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا .
> سدد الله خطاك على الطريق دوما أخي المحترم وأشكرك على مداخلاتك الثمينة .


*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز، أشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة وٍأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل لي نصيب من دعائك الطيب، وأن يجازيك عني خير جزاء*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> وطالبت الجبهة الحكومة المصرية بالتراجع الفوري عن قرار بناء الجدار الفولاذي الذي يخدم الأعداء لإذلال الأشقاء المحاصرين في غزة، وفتح معبر رفح تمامًا وإمداد الأشقاء بالمؤن والغذاء والإغاثات الطبية وقطع كافة أشكال التعاون بالعدو الصهيوأمريكي وإلغاء جميع الاتفاقيات بينهم.


*لم يعترض احد على وجوب فتح معبر رفح بصورة منتظمة  ولم يعترض احد على وجوب امداد  الشعب الفلسطينى ككل بالمواد الغذائية ومتطلبات الحياة*

*وليم يعترض احد على  وجوب  قطع* *التعاون الامريكى الصهيونى العربى ,* * ولا اعلم لماذا تصر على ان تتهم الاخرين بما ليس فيهم لمجرد انهم تجرأو للحديث بما يتعارض مع ما تراه* 

*كل اوجه الخلاف هى فى احقية مصر فى التعامل على اراضيها بما تراه متوافقا مع مصلحتها وهو شئ لا انا ولا انت ولا حتى اكثر المحللين المتواجدين فى المنتدى له القدرة على التأثير على الرأى الرسمى فيه . وإن كنت ترى فى نفسك القدرة على ايقافه والاتيان بالبديل الافضل وارغام الحكومة المصرية عليه  فأدعو  الله لك ان يوفقك وان يسدد خطاك فيه , لكن ان كنت لا تملك هذا الشئ  فلو سمحت للمرة الالف* 
*لا تلقى اتهاماتك جزافا *

----------


## قلم رصاص

.....

----------


## طائر الشرق

...........

----------


## قلم رصاص

.................

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*رجاء حار إلى الأخ المحترم قلم رصاص
وإلى الأخ الفاضل طائر الشرق
برجاء الكف عن مسلسل التراشق الذى يتكرر بينكما فى أكثر من موضوع
لكل منكما رصيده من التقدير لدى الجميع فحافظا على هذا الرصيد
يجب أن نتكاتف جميعا لإرجاع الجو الصحى والسليم فى الحوار وعدم التراشق والتربص وإخراج الموضوع عن مساره ..
فهذا يستهلك الكثير من الجهد وتشتيت التركيز..
برحاء أن تعطيا لأنفسكما فرصة للتصالح..أو على الأقل الترفع عن الخوض فيما لا طائل منه
وفقكما الله لكل خير*
 :f2:

----------


## قلم رصاص

> *رجاء حار إلى الأخ المحترم قلم رصاص
> وإلى الأخ الفاضل طائر الشرق
> برجاء الكف عن مسلسل التراشق الذى يتكرر بينكما فى أكثر من موضوع
> لكل منكما رصيده من التقدير لدى الجميع فحافظا على هذا الرصيد
> يجب أن نتكاتف جميعا لإرجاع الجو الصحى والسليم فى الحوار وعدم التراشق والتربص وإخراج الموضوع عن مساره ..
> فهذا يستهلك الكثير من الجهد وتشتيت التركيز..
> برحاء أن تعطيا لأنفسكما فرصة للتصالح..أو على الأقل الترفع عن الخوض فيما لا طائل منه
> وفقكما الله لكل خير*


اخي   المحترم احمد ناصر
حكومتنا لاتحتاج لمن يدافع عنها فهي لها ايادي تطال كل شيء ولها الاف الالسنة تدافع عنها وتبطش باي احد الي اسرائيل والغرب 
نحن هنا في المنتدي نتنفس ونفضفض غضبنا وحنقنا عليها0 فهي لم تفعل ولاتقول شيء يستحق الاشادة او الاحترام والتقدير
وانا عن نفسي لا اشارك كثيرا واكثر الوقت بكون مستمع جيد وخصوصا عندما اسمع ردود حكيمة من اعضاء محترمين ومشرفيين ربما يكونو هم سبب تواجدنا هنا
الاخ المحترم وصديقي اللدود طائر الشرق في تعليقي الاخير اخذ كل كلامي له مع العلم ان قصد كلامي هو لكل من يؤيد جدار سيكتب في تاريخ اسود في فترة من فترات مصر لم نكن نحب ان تكون في عصرنا وادعو الله ان يكون هذا الجدار اول مسمار في نعش مبارك
وانا شاركت بتصريح جبهة علماء الازهر كلام اهل العلم والدين واخر جبهة تقول الحق في الازهر المسلوب
الاخ المحترم يصول ويجول علي كل من يهاجم الحكومة ونصب نفسة مدافع عنهاحتي في حصار واذلال المجاهدين والمرابطين الذين  قال عنهم رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم انهم افضل من اصحابة   
انا عن نفسي اوعدك واوعد كل من يغضبة اسلوبي ان انتقي كلامي مع من يقف مع الجلاد ضد الضحية0
 والله المستعان0

----------


## طائر الشرق

*



الاخ المحترم وصديقي اللدود طائر الشرق في تعليقي الاخير اخذ كل كلامي له مع العلم ان قصد كلامي هو لكل من يؤيد جدار سيكتب في تاريخ اسود في فترة من فترات مصر لم نكن نحب ان تكون في عصرنا وادعو الله ان يكون هذا الجدار اول مسمار في نعش مبارك
وانا شاركت بتصريح جبهة علماء الازهر كلام اهل العلم والدين واخر جبهة تقول الحق في الازهر المسلوب
الاخ المحترم يصول ويجول علي كل من يهاجم الحكومة ونصب نفسة مدافع عنهاحتي في حصار واذلال المجاهدين والمرابطين الذين قال عنهم رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم انهم افضل من اصحابة 
انا عن نفسي اوعدك واوعد كل من يغضبة اسلوبي ان انتقي كلامي مع من يقف مع الجلاد ضد الضحية0



*
*لا تعليق لى الا ان اضحك يا سيدى  الفاضل*
* 
فيبدو اننا فى  عصر يسوى فيه الحاكم فى الامر بين المهاجم والمدافع عن  نفسه وكرامته من السب ولا سبيل امامى  الا الصمت 
عسى ان يأتى غيره فيبين الله الحق به
وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى المحترم قلم رصاص
وأخى المحترم طائر الشرق
يعلم الله ما أكنه لكما من تقدير ومودة
وأكرر مرة أخرى بأن تراشقكما إستمر فترة طويلة..
وكانت هناك بارقة أمل فى الأيام السابقة بأنكما ستصححان ذلك الوضع..
لكن لا أعرف لماذا عدتما مرة أخرى للتشاحن ..
لكل إنسان مبادؤه ووجهات نظره..ومن حكمة  الله إختلاف البشر فى مشاربهم ومآربهم..
ولسنا نسخ من بعضنا البعض..ولكل منا صفاته..بحسناته..وهناته..
فإذا كانت أحوال بلادنا اليوم تسر العدو ولا تسر الحبيب...فإننا لن نصلح من هذه الأحوال بتشاجرنا هنا..
على الأقل فإن بمقدرونا أولا أن نجعل من المنتدى واحة لنا..نستريح فيها من العناء والهموم..
ونمد لبعضنا البعض بيد الصداقة..ونتبادل وجهات النظر والخبرات الحياتية..فى جو هادىء وصحى بلا مشاحنات ولا مهاترات..
ويذكر كل منا رأيه ويعارض الرأى بالرأى دون المساس بالشخص أو التفتيش فى نواياه..
وطبيعى جدا أن تتباين أفكارنا وميولنا..وكل من لا نستطيع إكتساب صداقته أضعف الإيمان ألا نكتسب عداوته..
وتصادفنى أحيانا نماذج من الناس العنيفة التى لا تستجيب لأى دعوة للهدوء..وترد بخيبة أى يد تمتد إليهم بالسلام والصداقة..
لكننى متأكد تمام التأكد أنكما لستما من هذه النوعية..والعمر أقصر من أن نضيعه فيما لا طائل من وراءه..
لذلك أرجوكما أن تترفعا عن التشاحن وتكفا عن التشاجر..أو عن اللوم أو تبرير أى منكما لموقفه..وإن كان هناك أى عتاب أو لوم يحمله أحدكما للآخر..فيمكنكما أن تتراسلا على الخاص فيما بينكما ومن يدرى..
فلربما صرتما من أخلص الأصدقاء ..

بنظرة سريعة على أغلب الردود التى جاءت فى هذاالموضوع
أجد أن الجميع يحب مصر
ولا أحد يريد ألا تكون لمصر سياة على أراضيها..
الجميع يريد أن تكون لمصر السيادة على أراضيها..
هناك من يرى أن المعابر موجودة فلا داعى للأنفاق وأنه ربما جلبت هذه الأنفاق شرورا أو أذى
وهناك من يرى أن سيادة مصر يجب أن تكون كاملة على أراضيها ..وأن هذه السيادة شعار ترفعه الحكومة فى وجه حماس ولا ترفعه فى وجه الصهاينة..
هناك من يرى أن النظام المصرى على حق وحماس على باطل..
وهناك من يرى بعكس ذلك....
لكن الجميع يحب مصر ولا يمكن التشكيك فى ذلك
كل المطلوب هو أن يعرض الجميع وجهات نظره بهدوء لنقرأها فنقتنع بما نشاء ونرفض ما نشاء ونظل أصدقاء..لا نجرح فى الأشخاص ولا نشكك فى النوايا..,ولا نشمت فينا عدونا الحقيقى..
وأظن أن هذا مطلب يسير وعادل
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

للمرة الثانية
يبدو اننا فى عصر يسوى فيه الحاكم فى الامر بين المهاجم والمدافع عن نفسه وكرامته من السب ولا سبيل امامى الا الصمت 
عسى ان يأتى غيره فيبين الله الحق به
وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## طائر الشرق

*سؤال بسيط مش محتاج لف ولا دوران لكل المعارضين لفكرة الجدار*


*هل لو كان المعبر مفتوح هل  هناك حاجة للانفاق؟؟*

*وياريت اجابة واضحة وصريحة ومش  ملتوية *

----------


## مقهورة

*انا أعآآآآآآآآآآآآآرض بشدة 

لابد ان نُسآند اخوانا في غزة الحبيبة  

حسب رؤيتي*

----------

